# knitting tea party 11 april '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 11 April 14

Well  this is rather an upset. I was well into my opening and poof  everything vanished  all the documents I had lined up (recipes) to use  gone. So  this is going to take some work  I think I have lost everything  I checked in my document files but couldnt find any of them. Wish I had some vodka for the orange juice I am drinking. Lol

The sun is finally burning off the early morning mist and fog  50° at high noon  very little breeze which makes it feel warmer than yesterday  which got up to 73° - but it was very very windy and the wind still has a winters chill to it. However  the wheat field behind us is green and the yard is beginning to show green among the brown so just maybe spring is arriving in northwest ohio.

I fear puff kitty is dying. She appeared one day several years ago out of nowhere and decided to stay. She was always a friendly cat  loved to be held and petted  she has a really loud purr. But I think old age has caught up with her  she is quite thin and is having trouble walking  although she does move around. She left the house when I went for breakfast and is not back yet. I do hope she has not wandered away to die  I would hate to think she died alone. Would much rather I was there to comfort her. I will miss her. This isnt coming as a surprise  she has been losing weight and sleeping more since the new year. What worry and concern our furry children cause.

Do you remember the hula hoop? Of course you do. Who hasnt tried to keep it swinging around your waist? I could never do it  and I hated the ones that could do two or three at the same time  even going in different directions. I never owned one but I just might try and find one to try this project. I think you would want to visit the URL and see the pictures  might make it easier to understand. Ive had this project in mind for a long time  I could use a new bath mat.
Hula Hoop Rug

Total Time Needed: 
2-3 Hours

What does it take to transform a pile of old T-shirts into spectacular works of woven art? Just a spare hula hoop or embroidery hoop and the techniques we'll show you here. The oversize looms and easy-to-use loops of T-shirt fabric make these projects particularly appealing to beginning weavers. Learn the basic hoop weaving technique by crafting a colorful accent rug to brighten up a room. And if you want to take the weaving a little further, check out our basket and chair pad weaves

Before you begin, some terms you need to know: the warp is the material you string on the hoop; the weft is the material you weave with.

Materials 
Scissors 
About a dozen T-shirts 
33-inch hula hoop

Instructions

For the warp, cut 1-inch-wide loops from the bodies of one or two tees (we found a boy's large worked best on our 33-inch hoop), removing the hem and stopping at the sleeves. Ideally these loops should all be the same color; we used two colors for clarity in our photographs. You'll need a total of 11 loops. For the weft, cut at least 50 loops from the remaining shirts. Save the unused sleeves for the basket project.

Stretch one warp loop over the hula hoop, as shown.

Add and secure a second loop, perpendicular to the first.

Repeat, filling in the spaces, until all 11 loops are in place.

Push together two warp loops at the top of the hula hoop, as shown. This creates an odd number of warp spokes in your wheel, which allows the over under pattern of the weft to alternate with each new row.

Secure the first weft loop to the center of one of the warp spokes (we chose the doubled spoke from step (5) by wrapping it around the warp and then looping it back through itself.

Begin weaving the weft over and under the warp spokes, forming a tight spiral. For now, treat both parts of each warp spoke as a single unit, weaving over or under the two together. As you work, push the weft material toward the center of the hoop and keep it just snug. If you pull the weft tight, the rug will develop lumps or bends. When you reach the end of the piece of weft, add a new loop by threading it through the end of the first and back through itself.

When your rug is about 8 inches across, begin treating each warp spoke as two individual strips instead of a single unit, weaving over or under each strand instead of going over or under the doubled spoke. This increases the number of warp spokes, improving the structure of the project. When you get to the two warp spokes that you pushed together at the top of the loom, separate them. Treat one of the spokes as two individual strips, but continue to treat the other as a single spoke. This maintains the odd number of warp spokes.

When the rug is the size you want, but no closer than 8 inches from the edge of the hula hoop, snip open your weft loop.

Tie the ends around a warp spoke, and tuck the ends into the rug.

Cut the warp spokes off the hoop one at a time.

Tie the ends in pairs, and then trim them to make a fringe or tuck them back into the rug.

http://spoonful.com/crafts/hula-hoop-rug

I like this recipe because I like bagels  breakfast is my favorite meal if it is served after ten oclock  and I just like stuff like this. I suppose you could have it for a light lunch with a BIG salad  unless you fix yourself two bagels  but I would still go for a big salad.

Bagel Quiche

Yield: Serves 1

Ingredients:

1 bagel (any flavor that would go well w/ egg)
2 to 3 large eggs
desired fillings (such as cheese and chopped vegetables  dont forget a little minced onion)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a piece of foil with nonstick spray.

Slice the very bottom of the bagel off nice and evenly. Set aside to eat, turn into breadcrumbs or discard.

Carefully hollow out the bread inside of the cut bagel using your fingers to pull the bread away from the crust of the bagel (discard or turn into breadcrumbs). Set the bagel, cut-side-up on the foil.

Scramble 2 eggs and pour them into the hollowed out bagel. Place desired filling choices into the egg. If the egg and filling does not fill the bagel completely, you can add another scrambled egg on top.

Wrap the bagel up the sides with the foil, but keep the top open to the heat of the oven. Bake 20 to 30 minutes, or until the egg is completely set. Timing will depend on how many eggs used and how large the bagel is. Serve immediately (pick it up and eat it with your hands!)

Source: RecipeGirl.com

This Sunday is Palm Sunday so it is time for the easter bunny to start laying easter eggs  its the only time of year he does this  the rest of the year he lets it up to the chickens. However  if you want to try your hand at making easter eggs you might like this recipe. Again  going to the URL to check the pictures might help.

Coconut Cream Marshmallow Eggs

Yield: 26 to 30 eggs

Ingredients

8 oz. cream cheese, at room temperature 
1 T. butter, at room temperature 
1 c. powdered sugar 
1 c. marshmallow creme 
3 c. flake coconut 
2 c. semi-sweet chocolate chips 
1 T. shortening

Preparation

In a medium bowl, beat cream cheese and butter until smooth.

Add powdered sugar, marshmallow creme, and coconut, stirring to blend completely.

Refrigerate mixture for 1 hour. Then use your hands to mold the coconut mixture into egg shapes. I rolled about a tablespoon of coconut mixture into a ball, laid it on a baking sheet lined with wax paper, and then flattened the ball a bit and shaped it into an egg. Once your pan is full, place it in the freezer or refrigerator for an hour or two to firm up.

Melt chocolate chips and shortening over very low heat. Place melted chocolate in a small but deep bowl. Remove a few coconut eggs at a time from the freezer and dip them into the chocolate mixture. I like to use a fork to remove them from the chocolate...just pick up the egg on top of the fork's tines, gently tap any excess chocolate off, and then slide the bottom of the fork out over the edge of your bowl to remove excess chocolate underneath the egg. Return the chocolate coated egg to the wax paper. Refrigerate again to set. Store in the refrigerator.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/03/23/chocolate-coconut-cream-marshmallow-eggs/

Also at easter time our thoughts turn to coloring easter eggs  at least in the moser household everyone will be home for the event  each with their own dozen eggs. Even Gary is looking forward to being able to participate since he now works days and is home in the evening. I need to remind Heidi to be sure and cook an extra dozen for Gary. He is as big a kid as the kids. Lol However  if liquid dying in not your thing you might want to try this. I think it sounds like great fun. You can see pictures if you use the URL and go to the site. They make some really fantastic eggs.

Get Crafty: More about Silk Dyed Easter Eggs

As you may or may not have realized by now, I am addicted to small, colorful things. Like buttons. And kids. And these to-dye-for Easter eggs (pun intended!). The instructions are here, adapted in 2008 from Martha Stewart.

Well, I have an upcoming market event and want to display these amazing dyed eggs to show potential customers just how fun and fabulous my little kits really are. I needed eggs to show but without the hard-boiled egg smell lingering around my table for the full 6 indoor hours of the event. That would surely nix any chance for making friends with the neighbors  So my wonderful mother-in-law gave me a quick how-to for blowing out eggs. I had never done it before, but she's been doing it that way all her life and is officially an expert.

The instructions:
Using a small-tipped knife, gently peck at the pointy end of the egg and make a hole large enough to at least allow you to insert a tooth-pick. I was no good with the knife, so I stuck a thumbtack through a piece of paper on the counter, point up, and tapped the egg on it to make the hole. Since you don't see where you are hitting, this adaptation was less precise, but it worked for me.

Then use the same technique (whichever worked for you) to peck a larger hole, maybe 3/16" to 1/4" diameter, in the rounder end.

Insert a toothpick into the larger hole and mix it around to scramble the yoke.

Blow into the smaller hole and the contents of the egg will come out the larger hole, hopefully into the bowl you had previously placed there for this purpose.

Submerge the hollow egg in water to partially it, cover both holes and shake vigorously to clean, then blow the water out again. The eggs can then air dry, or you can begin the wrapping/dying process right away.
Egg blowing hints from my recent experiences:
Wear an apron!

Have a towel handy to wipe up gooey egg that will inevitably get on the counter.

If you gag easily, do yourself a favor and don't watch someone else do this. And don't let your weak-stomached kids watch either. (My 2 yr old boy started coughing and gagging when he saw me doing it, and said, "Those eggs awe a wittle bit gwoss!")

Plan ahead to make a quiche or French toast or other egg-heavy dish to use your newly made scrambled eggs:

Tips for getting the best results when dyeing with silk (I'm assuming you've already read the instructions here):

This tip is basic, but please make sure your scraps are silk, not polyester! Not all ties are silk, so you need to check the labels. Or you could buy my kit and not worry about it  If you use polyester or other non-natural fabric, your eggs will turn out whiter than the day they were laid.

If you get the silk scrap wet before wrapping, it will cling better to the egg, so you can get better coverage even with the smallest scraps. You can pull the silk on the bias to get more coverage than you might think, so even very small scraps can work.

There's no way to make the egg perfect on all sides, but I always try to get one very nice looking side - To do this, make sure the silk is as smooth and flat to the eggshell as possible on one side of the egg (with the right side of the fabric against the egg) and folded to cover the rest of the egg, then place the smooth side down in the middle of the white cloth... Wrap the egg in the white cloth very tightly, trying to keep the fabric pressed as tightly to the egg as possible, securing with a twist tie on the opposite side from the "nice" side. The resulting pattern on the twist-tied side will always be less distinct than the smooth side since there will be small pockets where the silk wasn't in close enough contact to allow the dye to transfer well. Since a picture is worth a thousand words... here's the visual:

Be careful when wrapping blown eggs because you can crush them (I have!).

You can use any non-reactive pot for the boiling. Martha recommends glass or enamel, but I always use stainless... the eggs turn out beautifully and the pot is no worse for the wear.

If dyeing blown eggs, you can boil longer (try 40 minutes) to get even more vibrant colors.

Silk scraps are reusable for dyeing multiple batches of eggs... darker scraps work best, but I have reused scraps with only a small decrease in the color vibrancy between batches.

To successfully dye blown eggs, you will need to keep them underwater. You can place a glass lid on top of them, a strainer insert, or anything stove-top safe that will keep them submerged without crushing them. If the weight seems like it might crush, place a glass canning jar in the bottom (open side up), and it will protect the eggs.

Very occasionally, even a silk scrap will produce a very light colored, boring egg. This is disappointing and unpredictable, but even that egg can be re-dyed with a different scrap, so all is not lost. Maybe not so edible after two boilings, but it should end up lovely looking!

Another interesting fact: Older eggs make easier-peeling hard-boiled eggs than fresh. Eggs can last months in the refrigerator without a significant loss of quality.

You can use brown eggs, but try to use the darkest scraps as your end result will always be muddier-looking on brown eggs than white, and light colors may not show up at all.

Once you get it down, you have an official license to go crazy with this technique. If you have silk pieces left over that definitely won't cover an egg, you can cut out cute shapes and use those to dye on an otherwise white egg. Make sure the silk shape is on the "nice" side, and make sure the white cloth is very tight in that area. Be especially wary of silk lint here; as even tiny bits will give you color where you'd rather not have it. Getting the shape wet is critical here. You know you want to give it a whirl!

And, because I've been Fightin' Irish since 9th grade, I couldn't help myself:

I hope those tidbits help you get the best results from your egg-dyeing experience! Dyeing eggs this way is one of those rare situations of honest-to-goodness happy surprises... you're sure to be pleased, no matter the outcome  Like anything, practice makes perfect, so don't throw away the fabric after you're done... go make another batch!

http://thejunebride.blogspot.com/2010/03/get-crafty-more-about-silk-dyed-easter.html

I was browsing my recipes and found these four recipes grouped together and loved the idea of sharing all four of them. I know many of you depend on spices to take the place of salt or you just like to liven up you meals with creative use of spices. I am in that group. My favorite is garlic. However  one of my favorite pickles are dill pickles. So I will broach the question  what else can we do with dill. And I am here to answer that very question.

Dilled Buttermilk Pea Soup Recipe

4 Servings

Ingredients
1 can(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, 14 ounces 
2 cup(s) peas 
1 cup(s) spinach 
1/4 cup(s) onion(s), chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 cup(s) buttermilk 
1 tablespoon dill 
sprig(s) dill, with flowers (optional)

Preparation

In a medium saucepan, combine broth, peas, spinach, onion, the snipped or dried dill or savory, the salt, and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes for fresh peas (5 to 6 minutes for frozen peas) or until peas are very tender. Cool mixture slightly.

In a blender, blend the pea mixture, half at a time, until smooth. Return the pureed mixture to the same saucepan. Stir in buttermilk; heat through. If desired, garnish with fresh dill sprigs.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 83, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 423mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 14g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 6g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1 
Carb Choices: 1

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/dilled-buttermilkpea-soup.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131026

Dill Seed Biscuits

Dill seeds add a pleasant and unusual flavor to these flaky biscuits, which get their richness from both butter and heavy cream. Quick to make and to bake, the biscuits are best served warm with butter.

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups flour 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
2 teaspoons dill seeds 
1 teaspoon salt 
6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/4-inch pieces 
1 cup heavy cream

Directions

Heat the oven to 425°.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, dill seeds, and salt. Cut or rub in the butter until the mixture is the texture of coarse meal with a few pea-size pieces remaining. Stir in the cream with a fork just until the dough comes together.

On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough gently just until smooth, about 5 times. Roll the dough 3/4 inch thick. Using a 2-inch round cutter, stamp out circles of the dough. Put them, about 1/2 inch apart, on an ungreased baking sheet. Roll out the scraps in the same way. Stamp out more circles and put them on the baking sheet.

Bake the biscuits in the middle of the oven until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/dill-seed-biscuits?xid=DAILY061012ViewRecipe

[recipe=green]Dill Pickle Soup[/color]

Servings: Serves 6-8
Ingredients

5-1/2 cups chicken broth
1-3/4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and quartered
2 cups chopped carrots (smaller dice)
1 cup chopped dill pickles (smaller dice ~ about 3 large whole dills)
1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup sour cream
1/4 cup water
2 cups dill pickle juice*
1-1/2 teaspoons Old Bay seasoning
1/2 teaspoon table salt
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Garnish (optional): sliced dill pickles - fresh dill - black pepper

Directions

In a large pot, combine broth, potatoes, carrots and butter. Bring to a boil and cook until the potatoes are tender. Add pickles and continue to simmer.

In a medium bowl, stir together flour, sour cream and water, making a paste. Vigorously whisk sour cream mixture (2 Tablespoons at a time) into soup. (This will also break up some of your potatoes which is okay. You might see some initial little balls of flour form but between the whisking and boiling all will disappear. Don't panic.)

Add pickle juice, Old Bay, salt (*see below), pepper and cayenne. Cook 5 more minutes and remove from heat. Serve immediately.
*All pickle juice is not created equal. Some is saltier than others. Taste your soup after adding the pickle juice and final seasonings. It's possible you will not need any salt or would prefer more or less.

www.noblepig.com

Dill Pickle Chickpea Crunchies

Basic Brine:
1/2 Cup Cold Water
1/2 Cup White Vinegar
1/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
2 - 3 Teaspoons Light Agave Nectar

3 Cups Cooked Chickpeas

Seasonings:
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1/4 Cup Roughly Chopped Fresh Dill
3 Cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
1 Teaspoon Coarse Sea Salt or Kosher Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Mustard Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Coriander
1/4 Teaspoon Celery Seed
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
Pinch Red Pepper Flakes

Directions
Place all of the ingredients for the brine in a medium-sized jar, including the chickpeas, shake it up, and place it in the fridge.

Allow the brine mixture to infuse into the beans for 12 - 24 hours. As one might presume, the longer the chickpeas soak, the more strongly they'll be flavored with vinegar. It's up to you whether that's a good or bad thing. Bear in mind that the bite will mellow significantly after a trip to the oven, so don't be afraid of having very vinegary beans at this stage.

Once the chickpeas have been "quick pickled," drain them thoroughly but do not rinse. Preheat your oven to 375 degrees while you measure out and prep the seasonings. Toss the chickpeas into a bowl along with the oil and all of the aromatics, stirring so that every last bean is thoroughly coated. Transfer to a jellyroll pan or large baking dish (anything with sides- These edible marbles will want to roll right out otherwise) and spread them evenly in one layer.

Bake for 45 - 60 minutes, stirring every 15 or so, until the chickpeas have shrunken in size and are golden brown, with darker spots in some areas. It can be hard to tell when they're done since the chickpeas will continue to crisp up as they cool, but listen closely and they should rattle when you shake the pan. Remove from heat and let cool completely before snacking and/or storing in an airtight container.

Makes 1 1/2 - 2 Cups Chickpea Crunchies

Dulce de leche

Dulce de leche (pronounced: [ˈdulse ðe ˈletʃe]; Portuguese: doce de leite [ˈdosi dʒi ˈlejtʃi] or [ˈdose de ˈlejte]) is a confection prepared by slowly heating sweetened milk to create a product that derives its taste from the caramelization of the product, changing flavor and color. Literally translated, it means "candy of milk" or "candy [made] of milk", "milk candy", or "milk jam" in the same way that dulce de frutilla is strawberry jam. It is popular in South America, notably in Mexico, Paraguay, Peru, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Brazil, Colombia, Bolivia and Venezuela. The dulce de leche of El Salvador has a soft, crumbly texture, with an almost crystallized form. In Colombia and Venezuela it's known as "Arequipe". A Mexican version called cajeta is made from goat's milk. In the Dominican Republic it is made with equal parts milk and sugar with cinnamon, and the texture is more like fudge. In Puerto Rico dulce de leche is sometimes made with unsweetened coconut milk.

A French version, known as confiture de lait, is very similar to the spreadable forms of dulce de leche.

The Norwegian HaPå spread is a commercial variant that is thicker and less sweet. The name is an abbreviation of "Hamar" where it originally was made and "Pålegg"(spread). "Ha på" literally means "put on" as a reference to putting it on a slice of bread. HaPå originated during the Second World War when, due to the scarcity of supplies, housewives would boil Viking-melk (a type of condensed milk) to a very similar type of spread. After the war the production was commercialized and continues to this day.

I had to look up the word Dulce de leche because I didnt know what it meant. It sounds like something I might like  or maybe something you might like. Some of you I am sure will have family around in the coming weeks so a couple of these recipes might come in handy.

Dulce de leche cheesecake squares

Crust:

100g (3½oz) digestive biscuits
2 tablespoons sugar
pinch of salt
3 tablespoons (42g) unsalted butter, melted

Filling:

1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin
¼ cup (60ml) whole milk
225g (8oz) cream cheese, softened
2 large eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup (350g/12½oz) dulce de leche

Crust: put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 160°C/325°F. Lightly butter a 20cm (8in) square baking pan then line the bottom and sides with 2 pieces of foil, leaving a 5cm (2in) overhang on two opposite sides. Butter the foil as well.

Finely grind cookies with sugar and salt in a food processor. With motor running, add butter, blending until combined. Press mixture evenly onto bottom of baking pan. Bake 10 minutes, then cool in pan on a rack 5 minutes.

Filling: sprinkle gelatin over milk in a small bowl and let stand 2 minutes to soften. In an electric mixer, with the wire attachment, beat together cream cheese, eggs, salt, gelatin mixture and vanilla until well combined, about 2 minutes, then stir in dulce de leche gently but thoroughly. Pour filling over crust, smoothing top, then bake in a hot water bath in oven until center is just set, about 45 minutes. Cool cheesecake completely in pan on rack, about 2 hours. Chill, covered, at least 6 hours.

Carefully lift cheesecake from pan using foil overhang and cut into 16 squares.

Makes 16

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/05/dulce-de-leche-cheesecake-squares-some.html

Dulce De Leche Bars

Makes: 48 bars

INGREDIENTS:

2 rolls (16.5 oz each) Pillsbury® refrigerated sugar cookies

1 3/4 cups quick-cooking or old-fashioned oats

2/3 cup packed brown sugar

2 teaspoons vanilla

1 bag (14 oz) caramels, unwrapped

1/2 cup butter

1can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated)

3tablespoons caramel topping

DIRECTIONS:

Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, break up 1 roll of cookie dough. Stir or knead in 3/4 cup of the oats, 1/3 cup of the brown sugar and 1 teaspoon of the vanilla until well blended. With floured fingers, press mixture evenly in bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch pan to form crust.

Bake 13 to 18 minutes or until light golden brown.

Meanwhile, in same bowl, break up remaining roll of cookie dough. Stir or knead in remaining 1 cup oats, 1/3 cup brown sugar and 1 teaspoon vanilla until well blended. In large heavy saucepan, heat caramels, butter and condensed milk over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, until caramels are melted and mixture is smooth.

Spread caramel mixture evenly over crust. Crumble remaining dough mixture evenly over caramel. Bake 20 to 25 minutes longer or until light golden brown. Cool 1 hour. Run knife around sides of pan to loosen bars. Refrigerate 1 hour or until firm.

With small spoon, drizzle caramel topping over bars. For bars, cut into 8 rows by 6 rows. Store in refrigerator.

1 Serving (1 Bar) Calories 190 Total Fat 7g (Dietary Fiber 0g,

Dulce de Leche Apple Bread

Makes: 16 slices

INGREDIENTS

2 1/2 cups Dulce de Leche Cheerios® cereal
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
2 cups chopped peeled cooking apples (2 medium)
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 350°F.

Spray bottom only of 9x5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.

Reserve 1/2 cup of the cereal. Place remaining cereal in 1-gallon resealable food-storage plastic bag; seal bag. Crush cereal with rolling pin; set aside.

In large bowl, beat sugar and oil with electric mixer on medium speed until mixed. Beat in buttermilk and egg until just blended; stir in apples. Stir in crushed cereal and all remaining ingredients except reserved cereal until well mixed; spread in pan. Sprinkle with reserved cereal; lightly press into batter.

Bake 1 hour 10 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes. Remove from pan to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 2 hours. Wrap tightly and store at room temperature up to 4 days or refrigerate up to 10 days.

1 Serving (1 Slice) - Calories 160 - Total Fat 4 1/2g - Dietary Fiber 1g,

Now lets go in a different direction  let us go bacon. I am sure you have heard that pork prices are going to increase due to a disease that is killing entire herds in a matter of weeks. I was teasing heidi the other day as I was reading the article to her that our blts this summer were going to be a bit costly. However  we will have them for sure. But  did you know there are other ways to use bacon  besides blts and jelly?

bacon wrapped shrimp with coctail sauce

For this excellent appetizer, jumbo shrimp are marinated in chile-garlic oil, then wrapped with bacon and grilled. They're served with a house-made cocktail sauce that's spiked with a horseradish.

INGREDIENTS

½ cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing 
2 tsp finely grated lemon zest 
¼ cup fresh lemon juice
6 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
6 small jarred or dried Calabrian chiles, minced 
20 jumbo shrimp, shelled with tails intact 
10 slices of bacon, cut in half crosswise

DIRECTIONS

Prepare the shrimp in a large baking dish, whisk the 1/2 cup of oil with the lemon zest, lemon juice, garlic and chiles. Wrap each shrimp with a piece of bacon and add to the marinade. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour; turn the shrimp halfway through marinating.

Light a grill or preheat a grill pan; brush with oil. Season the shrimp lightly with salt and pepper. Grill over high heat, turning once, until the bacon is browned and the shrimp is just cooked through, 4 to 6 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a platter and serve with the cocktail sauce and lemon wedges.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-shrimp-cocktail-sauce?icid=stnwsltr%7Ckitchendaily%7Cdaily

Bacon Stuffed Corn Cakes

Yield: Makes 6-8 pancakes

Ingredients:

Corn Cake Mixture:

1 1/2 cups fine or medium ground cornmeal
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups boiling water
1/2 cup milk
2 tablespoons olive oil plus some for cooking
1 tablespoon sugar
1 large egg

Filling:

4 large strips bacon, diced
3-4 scallions, minced
1 cup shredded cheese

Maple Syrup, for serving
Salsa, for serving

Directions:

Stir together cornmeal and salt. Add boiling water and stir. Let sit for 5-10 minutes so water can absorb.

Stir in milk, olive oil, and egg into batter. Let rest while you make filling.

Bake bacon until crispy at 350 degrees. Dice or crumble the bacon and stir in with diced scallions and grated cheese.

To make cakes, add a drizzle of oil to a griddle or large skillet over medium heat. Once hot, add 1/4 cup of the cornmeal batter.

Immediately top batter with a small handful of the bacon filling. Spoon another 1/4 cup of batter over the top of the filling so it mostly covers the filling. It's okay if it doesn't cover everything.

Let cook for 3-4 minutes or until the edges are firm around the cake.

Flip cake and cook for another few minutes until they are cooked through.

Serve cakes immediately with maple syrup or salsa!

Since the recipes I have been collecting all week have disappeared into the nether region I am making do here  going for recipes out of my documents file  I have a couple thousand to choose from. The next group of recipes you should like  they all the SKINNY in the recipe name.

Skinny Slow Cooker Southwest Chicken Soup

Serves 8

Ingredients

28oz canned crushed tomatoes
28oz chicken stock
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can corn
1 medium onion (chopped)
3 cloves garlic (chopped)
salt (to taste)
1 heaped tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons cumin
garnish
light sour cream (optional)
low fat shredded cheese (optional)

Directions

Add everything to the crock pot and cover with the lid. Cook on high 4 hours or low 6-8 hours. Shred chicken and stir everything together. Garnish with a touch of sour cream and cheese if desired. Enjoy!

http://backforsecondsblog.com/2013/01/skinny-slow-cooker-southwest-chicken-soup/

Skinny Rosemary Chicken and Brown Rice

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

3-4 large chicken breasts, uncooked (I used 3, 8 ounce chicken breasts) 
1 10 3/4 oz. can Campbell's cream of chicken soup (98% fat free) 
1 1/2 cup water 
1 cup brown rice (uncooked - I USED INSTANT RICE) 
2 cups frozen vegetables 
1 1/2 tsp rosemary garlic blend seasoning (set aside 1/2 tsp) 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tbsp reduced fat Parmesan cheese shredded

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl mix together water, cream of chicken soup, brown rice, and frozen vegetables. The cook time in this recipe is based on INSTANT rice. Cook time will vary if instant rice is not used.

Stir in 1 tsp rosemary garlic blend to the rice and vegetables.

Stir in 1 tsp onion powder to the rice and vegetables.

Transfer rice and vegetables mixture to a shallow baking dish (8x12).

Lay chicken on top of rice and vegetables.

Sprinkle remaining 1/2 tsp Rosemary Garlic blend over chicken.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

Sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top of chicken and return to oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes.

Remove from oven, serve immediately, and enjoy!

Nutrition Information: Calories: 258.3 - Fat: 6.2g - Carbohydrates: 20g - Fiber: 3.1g 
Protein: 29.1g - Sugars: .6g -----Weight Watchers Points: 5

http://www.skinnymom.com/2013/03/08/skinny-rosemary-chicken-and-brown-rice/

Skinny Italian Beef and Peppers Casserole

Yield: 6 servings

Serving size: 1 1/2 cups

Ingredients

4 bell peppers, diced (I used 1 red, 1 green, 1 orange, and 1 yellow) 
1 lb lean ground beef 
2 Tbsp garlic, minced 
½ cup green onions, diced 
¼ cup lemon juice 
4 celery stalks, diced 
15 oz can garbanzo beans (chickpeas), rinsed and drained 
0.7 oz packet all-natural Italian salad dressing dry mix 
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
½ tsp red pepper flakes 
1	tsp extra virgin olive oil

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray and set aside. 
In a large skillet, add ground beef and cook over medium heat.

Use a fork or spatula to separate the ground beef and cook until no longer pink. Remove ground beef, place in a bowl, and set aside.

In same skillet, over medium heat, add olive oil, celery, garlic, peppers and green onions. Cook vegetables 4-6 minutes, until they have softened.

Return ground beef to skillet. Add lemon juice, Italian seasonings, red pepper flakes, garbanzo beans and 1 Tbsp water. Using a spoon, mix all ingredients together and simmer for 2-3 minutes.

Transfer mixture to casserole dish. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 15-20 minutes until cheese has melted.

Nutrition Information: Per Serving (1 1/2 cups): Calories: 209 - Fat: 7g - Carbohydrates: 15g - Fiber: 4g - Protein: 23g

Sugars: 1g - Sodium: 631mg - Vitamin A: 5% - Vitamin C: 104% - Calcium: 10% - Iron: 15% - WWP+: 5 points

http://www.skinnymom.com/2014/02/19/skinny-italian-beef-peppers/#.Us3JMRYTHzI

Skinny Frozen Hot Chocolate
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 2  Size: little over 1 cup  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 3 pts 
Calories: 111  Fat: 1 g  Carb: 20 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 7 g  Sugar: 18 g
Sodium: 166 mg

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups fat free milk 
1 cup ice 
4 tbsp Ovaltine Rich Chocolate (or Chocolate Malt flavor) 
1 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder 
2 tbsp fat free whipped topping (optional) 
drop of peppermint extract (optional)

Directions:

Pour the milk and ice into your blender. Add in the ovaltine, cocoa powder, and whipped topping (optional  you could also leave this for the top instead).

Blend 3-4 minutes until the ice is completely chopped and the mixture is thick and icy.

Pour into two glasses, and serve immediately.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/skinny-frozen-hot-chocolate.html

Skinny Chocolate- Caramel Banana Bread

Yield: 1 loaf (16 servings)

Ingredients:

2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup granulated white sugar
2 tablespoons softened unsalted butter
2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
1 1/2 cups mashed ripe banana (about 3 medium)
1/2 cup egg whites (or 2 large)
1/3 cup light sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
5 packets Skinny Cow Milk Chocolate Dreamy Clusters Candy, chopped

Directions:

Place rack in the center of the oven. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spray an 8-inch loaf pan with nonstick spray.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, soda and salt.

In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to combine the sugars, butter and applesauce. Mix in the banana, egg whites, sour cream and vanilla. Blend in the dry ingredients and mix just until combined. Stir in the chopped candy, reserving a few pieces to sprinkle on top.

Scrape the batter into the prepared pan. Sprinkle the reserved chocolate pieces on top.

Bake for 1 hour (checking at 45 minutes on how much the top has browned... place a piece of foil loosely on top of the loaf if it has already browned nicely on top). At one hour, draw a toothpick or a sharp knife into the center of the loaf to check for doneness. It should come out fairly clean- if not, bake for an additional 5 to 10 minutes until done.

Cool in the pan for 10 to 15 minutes, then turn out on a wire rack to cool completely before cutting and serving.

Serving size: 1/16th of the loaf - Calories per serving: 113 - Fat per serving: 3.8g - Fiber per serving: 1.5g -

WW POINTS per serving: - Points Plus Program: 3 Old Points Program: 2

http://www.recipegirl.com/2013/02/01/skinny-chocolate-caramel-banana-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheRecipeGirl+%28The+Recipe+Girl%2

This happens to be one of my favorite meals  with some roasted root veggies Im in pig heaven.

Skinny Chicken Cordon Bleu

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 6  Serving Size: 2 pieces  Old Pts: 8 pts  Weight Watchers Points+: 8 
Calories: 378  Fat: 10 g  Fiber: 0.5 g

Ingredients:
cooking spray 
12 thin sliced (36 oz total) skinless boneless chicken breasts, 3 oz each 
salt and fresh cracked pepper 
1 large egg 
2 large egg whites 
1 tbsp water 
1/2 cup seasoned breadcrumbs 
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese 
5 oz (6 slices) thinly sliced lean deli ham, sliced in half 
6 slices (4.4 oz) Sargento reduced fat Swiss cheese, cut in half

Directions:

Preheat oven to 450°. Spray a large non-stick baking sheet with cooking spray.

Wash and dry the chicken cutlets; lightly pound the chicken to make thinner and lightly season with salt and black pepper.

Lay the chicken on a working surface and place a slice of ham on top of the chicken, then the cheese and roll, setting them aside seam side down.

In a medium bowl, whisk eggs and egg whites along with water to make an egg wash.

In another medium bowl, combine breadcrumbs and parmesan cheese.

Dip the chicken into the egg wash, then into the breadcrumbs.

Place chicken onto the baking sheet seam side down. Spray the top of the chicken with more cooking spray and bake about 25 minutes, or until cooked.

Makes 12.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/03/chicken-cordon-bleu.html#more

And lastly just because they sound like such a good snack  or for serving on game day.

Skinny Buffalo Chicken Potato Skins 

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 12  Size: 1 potato skin, loaded - Old Points: 2 pts- Points+: 2 pt

Calories: 82 - Fat: 2 g - Carb: 7 g - Fiber: 1 g 
Protein: 8 g - Sugar: 0.5 g - Sodium: 110 mg

Ingredients:
6 medium Idaho or Russet potatoes* 
cooking spray (I use my Misto )

For the chicken:
12 oz boneless skinless chicken breast (or tenderloins) 
1 celery stalk 
1/2 onion 
1 clove garlic 
16 oz fat free low sodium chicken broth 
1/3 cup hot cayenne pepper sauce (I used Frank's)

For the toppings:
12 tbsp reduced fat shredded cheese 
1/2 cup carrots, cut into 2-inch matchsticks 
1 large celery stalks, cut into 2-inch matchsticks 
1/4 cup Skinny Blue Cheese Dressing

Directions:

In a crock pot, combine chicken, onions, celery stalk, garlic and broth (enough to cover your chicken, use water if the can of broth isn't enough). Cover and cook on HIGH 4 hours or LOW 6 hours.

Remove the chicken from pot, reserve 1/2 cup broth and discard the rest (or save for other recipes). Shred the chicken with two forks, return to the slow cooker with the 1/2 cup of the broth and the hot sauce; Cook on HIGH for an additional 30 minutes. Makes 1 1/2 cups chicken.

Meanwhile, pierce potato with a fork a few times all around. Place in microwave and cook on high about 5 minutes per potato; set aside to cool. Cut potatoes in half horizontally. Scoop out potatoes (I save the extra potato to make skinny garlic mashed potatoes the next day) leaving about 1/4 inch thick wall, skins will weigh about 1 oz each.

Heat oven to 450°. Lightly spray potato skins on both sides with oil and place a foil lined baking sheet. Season with salt and pepper and bake 10 minutes.

Remove from the oven, add 2 tablespoons of chicken meat filling into each potato skin, top with 1 tbsp shredded cheese and bake 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.

Top each with 1 tsp blue cheese dressing, shredded carrots and celery and start eating!

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/10/skinny-buffalo-chicken-potato-skins.html

Before stopping the skinny recipes I should include one of these.

Skinny Broccoli Salad

2 heads fresh broccoli, chopped
1 head fresh cauliflower, chopped
1/2 cup chopped red pepper
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 red onion, chopped
1/2 cup green olives
1 cup tomatoes, chopped
1 cup reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup reduced-fat ranch dressing

Instructions

Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl and toss with reduced fat ranch dressing.
Refrigerate until serving.

I dont know how many of you get www.macheesmo.com in your email  but I dearly love most of the recipes they come up with. This one caught my eye because I love breads and the name caught my eye.

Bird Seed Bread

Yield: 1 loaf.

Ingredients:

1 1/3 Cups assorted seeds or grains (I used millet, poppy seeds, sesame seeds)
3 3/4 Cups (17 ounces) bread flour
1 Cup (4.5 ounces) whole wheat flour (you can use all bread flour if you want)
1 1/2 Teaspoons salt
1/4 Cup powdered milk (or 1/4 Cup whole milk and minus 1/4 Cup from water amount)
2 Tablespoons sugar
2 Teaspoons instant yeast
1 large egg slightly beaten
4 Tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 3/4 Cups water, room temp

Helpful Equipment: A stand mixer or you can just use the old hands!

Directions:

Add all your dry ingredients to a bowl including the seeds and grains and mix up.

Whisk together liquid ingredients and then stir into dry ingredients.

If using a stand mixer, mix on low speed with a dough hook until a ball forms. Then mix on medium-low speed until it passes the windowpane test. If you're using your hands, stir the ingredients together and then knead on a floured surface until the dough passes the windowpane test, about 12 minutes of kneading.

NOTE: It's kind of hard for this dough to actually pass the windowpane test due to all the seeds in the bread, but it should be a very smooth dough.

Once the dough is formed, add it to a lightly oil bowl, cover it with a damp towel, and let it rise at room temperature for 2 hours, or until it doubles in size.

Once you're ready to form your loaf, roll the dough out into a large rectangle. Then roll it up and set it so the seam is on the bottom of the loaf. Tuck the edges down so it's a solid smooth loaf.

Spray the loaf with water. Spray it well! Then sprinkle on your desired seeds and grains. Really press the seeds into the loaf so they stick well.

Cover the loaf with a damp towel and let it rise for another 30 minutes.
Bake the loaf at 350 degrees for 45-50 minutes or until it's a deep golden brown. Rotate halfway through baking.

Cool the loaf on a wire rack for an hour before slicing and serving.

The loaf will store perfectly fine in a plastic bag for a week or two in the fridge. It makes the best toast you'll ever eat!

http://www.macheesmo.com/2010/06/bird-seed-bread/

Along with the coming of spring we begin thinking about getting out the grill and cleaning it up and getting it ready for the first cookout. Gary always cooks on top of tin foil  never just the grate. I think this year heidi and I are going to try cooking on just the grate and I think this recipe would be a good one for our first try.

Balsamic- Mango Marinated Grilled Chicken

This recipe uses a marinade that can be whipped up in 10 minutes. One of the key ingredients is Mango Nectar (totally easy to find in your markets juice aisle- it comes in a can, and its made by Kerns). The nectar allows the chicken to hold on to its tenderness while grilling, resulting in a chicken that is juicy and not dry.

Top it all off with some chopped fresh mango, and then you can call it dinner.

Yield: 4 grilled chicken breasts

Ingredients:
4 boneless chicken breasts (pounded lightly to thin out if they are too thick) 1 1/2 to 2 pounds
1 cup mango nectar (see *Tips)
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 large RIPE mango, peeled and chopped
additional thyme sprigs for garnish, if desired

Directions:

Combine chicken in a large zip bag with mango nectar, vinegar, olive oil and thyme- along with a generous sprinkle of salt and pepper. Zip the bag closed and move the chicken around in the bag to coat with the marinade. Lie the bag flat in the refrigerator for at least one hour and up to 2 hours, turning the bag every so often to redistribute the marinade.

Preheat the grill to medium-high heat. Spray the grill with grilling spray (or rub the grates with oil). Drain the marinade from the chicken and grill about 4 minutes per side, or until the chicken is cooked through.

Serve grilled chicken topped with chopped mango and thyme sprigs, if using.

www.RecipeGirl.com

my goodness  here it is just past two and it is 63° - it is so nice to be able to have the door open  it also saves me from having to jump up and down letting furry children in or out. It also saves on the litter box.

It is really quiet for some reason. Everyone is gone  there is really not much traffic  all the furry children are spread out here and there sound asleep. Nothing on  the only noise the tapping of the keys and the little snorts hickory sometimes lets out to emphasize what she is dreaming about. I dont know if it is good or not  but I really am enjoying the quiet today. I feel pensive for some reason  not sure what is going on. Health wise I feel great  Im going to put it down to the change in the weather. Also the pollen count in on the rise  to be in the high high area the next couple of days. Runny nose here I come. Lol

I see so many uses for this next recipe  mainly as a glaze on everything pork  to chicken on the grill or in the oven  even basting shrimp and veggies on a stick and cooking them on the grill. It would also be good on a piece of warm toast lathered in butter.

Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe

Cook up delicious tangerine marmalade in the slow cooker.

What you'll need

Tangerines: about 8-10
One lemon
Water, about 4 cups
Sugar, about 4 cups

How to make it

If you have a tangerine tree, admire it. Sam says if you dont have a tree in the back yard go to your closest grocery store. Really  how many people do they think can just walk outside and pick tangerines.

Pick your tangerines.

Wash them well, scrub all the dirt off the peels.

Peel the tangerines and remove any seeds and excess pulp/membranes from the center.

Reserve half of the peels.

Place the tangerines in your food processor.

Add half of the peels, breaking them into smallish pieces.

Process the mixture into a pulp. About 8-10 pulses. Do this in batches to avoid spillage.

Remove the mixture to a measuring cup so you can determine how much pulp you have. This will determine how much water and sugar you will need to use.

Pour the mixture into your crockpot.

Add 1 cup of water for each cup of tangerine mixture. I used 4 cups.

Add the juice of one lemon.

Cook on high for two hours or until boiling.

Add the sugar, 1 cup for each cup of tangerine mixture, I used four cups. If desired, add spices such as the seeds of a vanilla bean and clove.

Cook on low for 4-6 hours until all the peel bits are translucent.

Remove the lid and turn the slow cooker to high. Cook for an additional 2 hours or more if you desire, until marmalade has reached a syrupy consistency.

Store in glass jars in the refrigerator for up to six weeks or freeze.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-tangerine-marmalade-recipe?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|TangerineMarmalade||022514|||famM|

Who doesnt like baklava? I get some freshly made every time I go to seattle and visit pike place market. They are usually making more as you choose your piece through the glass case. I usually have this for desert after I have had  and I cant think of hand what they are called  but they are Russian  fillings in a dough bread  you can get all kinds  and they serve it warm  fresh made every day. I love pike place market  it is one of the things that caused me to move to seattle  that and the smell of the sea air. Be as that may be  I have never seen baklava done up like this  if anyone makes it send me a piece. I mean really  after you get done reading the recipe doesnt it just make you want to race to the kitchen and make it? Dont hesitate  your family  and me  will love you for it  that is if I get a piece. lol

Baklava Cheesecake

Yield: One 8-inch cheesecake, 10 servings
Source: Adapted from taste.com.AU

Make the honey drenching syrup first. It needs to reduce on the stove top for 20 minutes and then cool completely. For the cheesecake portion, I used nonfat honey-flavored Greek yogurt, but I'm sure full fat would be wonderful, too. You may also choose to use almonds or pistachios in place of the walnuts in the nut filling, or use a combination of all the above!

Cinnamon-honey drenching syrup
1 cup granulated sugar (8 oz)
1 1/3 cups water (10.7 oz)
1 cup honey (250 ml)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Stir together the sugar, water and honey in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring to a simmer and let cook for 20-25 minutes until reduced and syrupy. You should have around 1 3/4 to 2 cups of liquid after cooking. This amount doesn't have to be exact, as long as you're somewhere at or in between. Remove syrup from heat and stir in cinnamon. Let cool completely.

Cheesecake

6 oz. walnuts
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 1/2 packages (20 oz.) cream cheese, at room temperature
2 5.3 oz. containers (or 300g total) Greek yogurt, honey flavor (or plain)
3/4 cup granulated sugar (6 oz.)
3 eggs, room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 cup butter, melted (4 oz.)
12-14 sheets filo pastry

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Spread walnuts on a baking sheet and toast for 5-8 minutes in the oven.

Let cool, then place 5 oz. of the nuts in a food processor and process in quick bursts until finely chopped. You can also chop them finely with a chef's knife.

Transfer the 5 oz. finely chopped nuts to a medium bowl and add 1/2 cup of the drenching syrup, salt and cinnamon. Stir together and set aside. Reserve remaining 1 oz. walnuts for later use.

Process cream cheese, Greek yogurt, sugar and vanilla extract together in the bowl of a food processor. Scrape down sides of the bowl if needed. Process until completely smooth. Add the eggs and process again. Let rest in the bowl while you prepare the filo crust.

Reduce oven heat to 325°F.

Release the collar from an 8-inch spring-form pan. Tear off a sheet of parchment paper and place over the base, then re-attach the collar, allowing the baking paper to stick out the bottom edges.

Place the filo sheets on a clean work surface. Working quickly, lightly brush a sheet with butter then fold in half. Lay the sheet inside the pan allowing one end of the pastry to overhang the top edge of the spring-form pan. Repeat process with 9 more sheets of filo; turn and overlap the pieces until the bottom of the pan is completely covered. Cover the remaining sheets of filo with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator for later use.

Pour cheesecake batter into the prepared pan. Use a spoon to place dollops of the reserved walnut filling on top of the cheesecake batter. Some dollops will sink to the bottom, some will sit on top of the batter, so don't worry too much about this part looking perfect. The filling will create random ripples of walnut in the baked cheesecake (that's just part of the beauty). Fold the overhanging filo edges onto the cheesecake. Bake for 1 hour 10 minutes, or until the center is set. Do not remove cheesecake from the oven - turn off the oven and prop the oven door open (about 5 inches or so) and let the oven cool down completely (about 40 minutes).

Remove cheesecake from the oven and re-heat the oven to 350°F. Brush the remaining 2-4 pieces of filo dough with butter and place them in a crumpled fashion on the top middle of the cheesecake. Bake for 8-10 minutes more or until the newly added filo has turned golden. Cool to room temperature. Top cheesecake with drenching syrup and remaining 1 oz. of toasted walnuts. Place leftover syrup in a gravy boat beside the cheesecake. Refrigerate leftovers.

Well  I hope I havent bored you  and I promise next week I will not lose everything  there were some darn good recipes. Poop!

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW Sam, what a great opening. I've got a lot of recipes to copy now 


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 11 April 14
> 
> Well  this is rather an upset. I was well into my opening and poof  everything vanished  all the documents I had lined up (recipes) to use  gone. So  this is going to take some work  I think I have lost everything  I checked in my document files but couldnt find any of them. Wish I had some vodka for the orange juice I am drinking. Lol
> 
> The sun is finally burning off the early morning mist and fog  50° at high noon  very little breeze which makes it feel warmer than yesterday  which got up to 73° - but it was very very windy and the wind still has a winters chill to it. However  the wheat field behind us is green and the yard is beginning to show green among the brown so just maybe spring is arriving in northwest ohio.
> 
> I fear puff kitty is dying. She appeared one day several years ago out of nowhere and decided to stay. She was always a friendly cat  loved to be held and petted  she has a really loud purr. But I think old age has caught up with her  she is quite thin and is having trouble walking  although she does move around. She left the house when I went for breakfast and is not back yet. I do hope she has not wandered away to die  I would hate to think she died alone. Would much rather I was there to comfort her. I will miss her. This isnt coming as a surprise  she has been losing weight and sleeping more since the new year. What worry and concern our furry children cause.
> 
> Do you remember the hula hoop? Of course you do. Who hasnt tried to keep it swinging around your waist? I could never do it  and I hated the ones that could do two or three at the same time  even going in different directions. I never owned one but I just might try and find one to try this project. I think you would want to visit the URL and see the pictures  might make it easier to understand. Ive had this project in mind for a long time  I could use a new bath mat.
> Hula Hoop Rug
> 
> Total Time Needed:
> 2-3 Hours
> 
> What does it take to transform a pile of old T-shirts into spectacular works of woven art? Just a spare hula hoop or embroidery hoop and the techniques we'll show you here. The oversize looms and easy-to-use loops of T-shirt fabric make these projects particularly appealing to beginning weavers. Learn the basic hoop weaving technique by crafting a colorful accent rug to brighten up a room. And if you want to take the weaving a little further, check out our basket and chair pad weaves
> 
> Before you begin, some terms you need to know: the warp is the material you string on the hoop; the weft is the material you weave with.
> 
> Materials
> Scissors
> About a dozen T-shirts
> 33-inch hula hoop
> 
> Instructions
> 
> For the warp, cut 1-inch-wide loops from the bodies of one or two tees (we found a boy's large worked best on our 33-inch hoop), removing the hem and stopping at the sleeves. Ideally these loops should all be the same color; we used two colors for clarity in our photographs. You'll need a total of 11 loops. For the weft, cut at least 50 loops from the remaining shirts. Save the unused sleeves for the basket project.
> 
> Stretch one warp loop over the hula hoop, as shown.
> 
> Add and secure a second loop, perpendicular to the first.
> 
> Repeat, filling in the spaces, until all 11 loops are in place.
> 
> Push together two warp loops at the top of the hula hoop, as shown. This creates an odd number of warp spokes in your wheel, which allows the over under pattern of the weft to alternate with each new row.
> 
> Secure the first weft loop to the center of one of the warp spokes (we chose the doubled spoke from step (5) by wrapping it around the warp and then looping it back through itself.
> 
> Begin weaving the weft over and under the warp spokes, forming a tight spiral. For now, treat both parts of each warp spoke as a single unit, weaving over or under the two together. As you work, push the weft material toward the center of the hoop and keep it just snug. If you pull the weft tight, the rug will develop lumps or bends. When you reach the end of the piece of weft, add a new loop by threading it through the end of the first and back through itself.
> 
> When your rug is about 8 inches across, begin treating each warp spoke as two individual strips instead of a single unit, weaving over or under each strand instead of going over or under the doubled spoke. This increases the number of warp spokes, improving the structure of the project. When you get to the two warp spokes that you pushed together at the top of the loom, separate them. Treat one of the spokes as two individual strips, but continue to treat the other as a single spoke. This maintains the odd number of warp spokes.
> 
> When the rug is the size you want, but no closer than 8 inches from the edge of the hula hoop, snip open your weft loop.
> 
> Tie the ends around a warp spoke, and tuck the ends into the rug.
> 
> Cut the warp spokes off the hoop one at a time.
> 
> Tie the ends in pairs, and then trim them to make a fringe or tuck them back into the rug.
> 
> http://spoonful.com/crafts/hula-hoop-rug
> 
> I like this recipe because I like bagels  breakfast is my favorite meal if it is served after ten oclock  and I just like stuff like this. I suppose you could have it for a light lunch with a BIG salad  unless you fix yourself two bagels  but I would still go for a big salad.
> 
> Bagel Quiche
> 
> Yield: Serves 1
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 bagel (any flavor that would go well w/ egg)
> 2 to 3 large eggs
> desired fillings (such as cheese and chopped vegetables  dont forget a little minced onion)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a piece of foil with nonstick spray.
> 
> Slice the very bottom of the bagel off nice and evenly. Set aside to eat, turn into breadcrumbs or discard.
> 
> Carefully hollow out the bread inside of the cut bagel using your fingers to pull the bread away from the crust of the bagel (discard or turn into breadcrumbs). Set the bagel, cut-side-up on the foil.
> 
> Scramble 2 eggs and pour them into the hollowed out bagel. Place desired filling choices into the egg. If the egg and filling does not fill the bagel completely, you can add another scrambled egg on top.
> 
> Wrap the bagel up the sides with the foil, but keep the top open to the heat of the oven. Bake 20 to 30 minutes, or until the egg is completely set. Timing will depend on how many eggs used and how large the bagel is. Serve immediately (pick it up and eat it with your hands!)
> 
> Source: RecipeGirl.com
> 
> This Sunday is Palm Sunday so it is time for the easter bunny to start laying easter eggs  its the only time of year he does this  the rest of the year he lets it up to the chickens. However  if you want to try your hand at making easter eggs you might like this recipe. Again  going to the URL to check the pictures might help.
> 
> Coconut Cream Marshmallow Eggs
> 
> Yield: 26 to 30 eggs
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 oz. cream cheese, at room temperature
> 1 T. butter, at room temperature
> 1 c. powdered sugar
> 1 c. marshmallow creme
> 3 c. flake coconut
> 2 c. semi-sweet chocolate chips
> 1 T. shortening
> 
> Preparation
> 
> In a medium bowl, beat cream cheese and butter until smooth.
> 
> Add powdered sugar, marshmallow creme, and coconut, stirring to blend completely.
> 
> Refrigerate mixture for 1 hour. Then use your hands to mold the coconut mixture into egg shapes. I rolled about a tablespoon of coconut mixture into a ball, laid it on a baking sheet lined with wax paper, and then flattened the ball a bit and shaped it into an egg. Once your pan is full, place it in the freezer or refrigerator for an hour or two to firm up.
> 
> Melt chocolate chips and shortening over very low heat. Place melted chocolate in a small but deep bowl. Remove a few coconut eggs at a time from the freezer and dip them into the chocolate mixture. I like to use a fork to remove them from the chocolate...just pick up the egg on top of the fork's tines, gently tap any excess chocolate off, and then slide the bottom of the fork out over the edge of your bowl to remove excess chocolate underneath the egg. Return the chocolate coated egg to the wax paper. Refrigerate again to set. Store in the refrigerator.
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/03/23/chocolate-coconut-cream-marshmallow-eggs/
> 
> Also at easter time our thoughts turn to coloring easter eggs  at least in the moser household everyone will be home for the event  each with their own dozen eggs. Even Gary is looking forward to being able to participate since he now works days and is home in the evening. I need to remind Heidi to be sure and cook an extra dozen for Gary. He is as big a kid as the kids. Lol However  if liquid dying in not your thing you might want to try this. I think it sounds like great fun. You can see pictures if you use the URL and go to the site. They make some really fantastic eggs.
> 
> Get Crafty: More about Silk Dyed Easter Eggs
> 
> As you may or may not have realized by now, I am addicted to small, colorful things. Like buttons. And kids. And these to-dye-for Easter eggs (pun intended!). The instructions are here, adapted in 2008 from Martha Stewart.
> 
> Well, I have an upcoming market event and want to display these amazing dyed eggs to show potential customers just how fun and fabulous my little kits really are. I needed eggs to show but without the hard-boiled egg smell lingering around my table for the full 6 indoor hours of the event. That would surely nix any chance for making friends with the neighbors  So my wonderful mother-in-law gave me a quick how-to for blowing out eggs. I had never done it before, but she's been doing it that way all her life and is officially an expert.
> 
> The instructions:
> Using a small-tipped knife, gently peck at the pointy end of the egg and make a hole large enough to at least allow you to insert a tooth-pick. I was no good with the knife, so I stuck a thumbtack through a piece of paper on the counter, point up, and tapped the egg on it to make the hole. Since you don't see where you are hitting, this adaptation was less precise, but it worked for me.
> 
> Then use the same technique (whichever worked for you) to peck a larger hole, maybe 3/16" to 1/4" diameter, in the rounder end.
> 
> Insert a toothpick into the larger hole and mix it around to scramble the yoke.
> 
> Blow into the smaller hole and the contents of the egg will come out the larger hole, hopefully into the bowl you had previously placed there for this purpose.
> 
> Submerge the hollow egg in water to partially it, cover both holes and shake vigorously to clean, then blow the water out again. The eggs can then air dry, or you can begin the wrapping/dying process right away.
> Egg blowing hints from my recent experiences:
> Wear an apron!
> 
> Have a towel handy to wipe up gooey egg that will inevitably get on the counter.
> 
> If you gag easily, do yourself a favor and don't watch someone else do this. And don't let your weak-stomached kids watch either. (My 2 yr old boy started coughing and gagging when he saw me doing it, and said, "Those eggs awe a wittle bit gwoss!")
> 
> Plan ahead to make a quiche or French toast or other egg-heavy dish to use your newly made scrambled eggs:
> 
> Tips for getting the best results when dyeing with silk (I'm assuming you've already read the instructions here):
> 
> This tip is basic, but please make sure your scraps are silk, not polyester! Not all ties are silk, so you need to check the labels. Or you could buy my kit and not worry about it  If you use polyester or other non-natural fabric, your eggs will turn out whiter than the day they were laid.
> 
> If you get the silk scrap wet before wrapping, it will cling better to the egg, so you can get better coverage even with the smallest scraps. You can pull the silk on the bias to get more coverage than you might think, so even very small scraps can work.
> 
> There's no way to make the egg perfect on all sides, but I always try to get one very nice looking side - To do this, make sure the silk is as smooth and flat to the eggshell as possible on one side of the egg (with the right side of the fabric against the egg) and folded to cover the rest of the egg, then place the smooth side down in the middle of the white cloth... Wrap the egg in the white cloth very tightly, trying to keep the fabric pressed as tightly to the egg as possible, securing with a twist tie on the opposite side from the "nice" side. The resulting pattern on the twist-tied side will always be less distinct than the smooth side since there will be small pockets where the silk wasn't in close enough contact to allow the dye to transfer well. Since a picture is worth a thousand words... here's the visual:
> 
> Be careful when wrapping blown eggs because you can crush them (I have!).
> 
> You can use any non-reactive pot for the boiling. Martha recommends glass or enamel, but I always use stainless... the eggs turn out beautifully and the pot is no worse for the wear.
> 
> If dyeing blown eggs, you can boil longer (try 40 minutes) to get even more vibrant colors.
> 
> Silk scraps are reusable for dyeing multiple batches of eggs... darker scraps work best, but I have reused scraps with only a small decrease in the color vibrancy between batches.
> 
> To successfully dye blown eggs, you will need to keep them underwater. You can place a glass lid on top of them, a strainer insert, or anything stove-top safe that will keep them submerged without crushing them. If the weight seems like it might crush, place a glass canning jar in the bottom (open side up), and it will protect the eggs.
> 
> Very occasionally, even a silk scrap will produce a very light colored, boring egg. This is disappointing and unpredictable, but even that egg can be re-dyed with a different scrap, so all is not lost. Maybe not so edible after two boilings, but it should end up lovely looking!
> 
> Another interesting fact: Older eggs make easier-peeling hard-boiled eggs than fresh. Eggs can last months in the refrigerator without a significant loss of quality.
> 
> You can use brown eggs, but try to use the darkest scraps as your end result will always be muddier-looking on brown eggs than white, and light colors may not show up at all.
> 
> Once you get it down, you have an official license to go crazy with this technique. If you have silk pieces left over that definitely won't cover an egg, you can cut out cute shapes and use those to dye on an otherwise white egg. Make sure the silk shape is on the "nice" side, and make sure the white cloth is very tight in that area. Be especially wary of silk lint here; as even tiny bits will give you color where you'd rather not have it. Getting the shape wet is critical here. You know you want to give it a whirl!
> 
> And, because I've been Fightin' Irish since 9th grade, I couldn't help myself:
> 
> I hope those tidbits help you get the best results from your egg-dyeing experience! Dyeing eggs this way is one of those rare situations of honest-to-goodness happy surprises... you're sure to be pleased, no matter the outcome  Like anything, practice makes perfect, so don't throw away the fabric after you're done... go make another batch!
> 
> http://thejunebride.blogspot.com/2010/03/get-crafty-more-about-silk-dyed-easter.html
> 
> I was browsing my recipes and found these four recipes grouped together and loved the idea of sharing all four of them. I know many of you depend on spices to take the place of salt or you just like to liven up you meals with creative use of spices. I am in that group. My favorite is garlic. However  one of my favorite pickles are dill pickles. So I will broach the question  what else can we do with dill. And I am here to answer that very question.
> 
> Dilled Buttermilk Pea Soup Recipe
> 
> 4 Servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 can(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, 14 ounces
> 2 cup(s) peas
> 1 cup(s) spinach
> 1/4 cup(s) onion(s), chopped
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon pepper, black ground
> 1/2 cup(s) buttermilk
> 1 tablespoon dill
> sprig(s) dill, with flowers (optional)
> 
> Preparation
> 
> In a medium saucepan, combine broth, peas, spinach, onion, the snipped or dried dill or savory, the salt, and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 10 to 15 minutes for fresh peas (5 to 6 minutes for frozen peas) or until peas are very tender. Cool mixture slightly.
> 
> In a blender, blend the pea mixture, half at a time, until smooth. Return the pureed mixture to the same saucepan. Stir in buttermilk; heat through. If desired, garnish with fresh dill sprigs.
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 83, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 423mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 14g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 6g
> Exchanges: Starch: 1
> Carb Choices: 1
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/dilled-buttermilkpea-soup.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131026
> 
> Dill Seed Biscuits
> 
> Dill seeds add a pleasant and unusual flavor to these flaky biscuits, which get their richness from both butter and heavy cream. Quick to make and to bake, the biscuits are best served warm with butter.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 3/4 cups flour
> 4 teaspoons baking powder
> 2 teaspoons dill seeds
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 6 tablespoons cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/4-inch pieces
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oven to 425°.
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, dill seeds, and salt. Cut or rub in the butter until the mixture is the texture of coarse meal with a few pea-size pieces remaining. Stir in the cream with a fork just until the dough comes together.
> 
> On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough gently just until smooth, about 5 times. Roll the dough 3/4 inch thick. Using a 2-inch round cutter, stamp out circles of the dough. Put them, about 1/2 inch apart, on an ungreased baking sheet. Roll out the scraps in the same way. Stamp out more circles and put them on the baking sheet.
> 
> Bake the biscuits in the middle of the oven until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/dill-seed-biscuits?xid=DAILY061012ViewRecipe
> 
> [recipe=green]Dill Pickle Soup[/color]
> 
> Servings: Serves 6-8
> Ingredients
> 
> 5-1/2 cups chicken broth
> 1-3/4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and quartered
> 2 cups chopped carrots (smaller dice)
> 1 cup chopped dill pickles (smaller dice ~ about 3 large whole dills)
> 1/2 cup unsalted butter
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1/4 cup water
> 2 cups dill pickle juice*
> 1-1/2 teaspoons Old Bay seasoning
> 1/2 teaspoon table salt
> 1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> Garnish (optional): sliced dill pickles - fresh dill - black pepper
> 
> Directions
> 
> In a large pot, combine broth, potatoes, carrots and butter. Bring to a boil and cook until the potatoes are tender. Add pickles and continue to simmer.
> 
> In a medium bowl, stir together flour, sour cream and water, making a paste. Vigorously whisk sour cream mixture (2 Tablespoons at a time) into soup. (This will also break up some of your potatoes which is okay. You might see some initial little balls of flour form but between the whisking and boiling all will disappear. Don't panic.)
> 
> Add pickle juice, Old Bay, salt (*see below), pepper and cayenne. Cook 5 more minutes and remove from heat. Serve immediately.
> *All pickle juice is not created equal. Some is saltier than others. Taste your soup after adding the pickle juice and final seasonings. It's possible you will not need any salt or would prefer more or less.
> 
> www.noblepig.com
> 
> Dill Pickle Chickpea Crunchies
> 
> Basic Brine:
> 1/2 Cup Cold Water
> 1/2 Cup White Vinegar
> 1/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
> 2 - 3 Teaspoons Light Agave Nectar
> 
> 3 Cups Cooked Chickpeas
> 
> Seasonings:
> 2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
> 1/4 Cup Roughly Chopped Fresh Dill
> 3 Cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
> 1 Teaspoon Coarse Sea Salt or Kosher Salt
> 1/2 Teaspoon Mustard Powder
> 1/4 Teaspoon Ground Coriander
> 1/4 Teaspoon Celery Seed
> 1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
> Pinch Red Pepper Flakes
> 
> Directions
> Place all of the ingredients for the brine in a medium-sized jar, including the chickpeas, shake it up, and place it in the fridge.
> 
> Allow the brine mixture to infuse into the beans for 12 - 24 hours. As one might presume, the longer the chickpeas soak, the more strongly they'll be flavored with vinegar. It's up to you whether that's a good or bad thing. Bear in mind that the bite will mellow significantly after a trip to the oven, so don't be afraid of having very vinegary beans at this stage.
> 
> Once the chickpeas have been "quick pickled," drain them thoroughly but do not rinse. Preheat your oven to 375 degrees while you measure out and prep the seasonings. Toss the chickpeas into a bowl along with the oil and all of the aromatics, stirring so that every last bean is thoroughly coated. Transfer to a jellyroll pan or large baking dish (anything with sides- These edible marbles will want to roll right out otherwise) and spread them evenly in one layer.
> 
> Bake for 45 - 60 minutes, stirring every 15 or so, until the chickpeas have shrunken in size and are golden brown, with darker spots in some areas. It can be hard to tell when they're done since the chickpeas will continue to crisp up as they cool, but listen closely and they should rattle when you shake the pan. Remove from heat and let cool completely before snacking and/or storing in an airtight container.
> 
> Makes 1 1/2 - 2 Cups Chickpea Crunchies
> 
> Dulce de leche
> 
> Dulce de leche (pronounced: [ˈdulse ðe ˈletʃe]; Portuguese: doce de leite [ˈdosi dʒi ˈlejtʃi] or [ˈdose de ˈlejte]) is a confection prepared by slowly heating sweetened milk to create a product that derives its taste from the caramelization of the product, changing flavor and color. Literally translated, it means "candy of milk" or "candy [made] of milk", "milk candy", or "milk jam" in the same way that dulce de frutilla is strawberry jam. It is popular in South America, notably in Mexico, Paraguay, Peru, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Brazil, Colombia, Bolivia and Venezuela. The dulce de leche of El Salvador has a soft, crumbly texture, with an almost crystallized form. In Colombia and Venezuela it's known as "Arequipe". A Mexican version called cajeta is made from goat's milk. In the Dominican Republic it is made with equal parts milk and sugar with cinnamon, and the texture is more like fudge. In Puerto Rico dulce de leche is sometimes made with unsweetened coconut milk.
> 
> A French version, known as confiture de lait, is very similar to the spreadable forms of dulce de leche.
> 
> The Norwegian HaPå spread is a commercial variant that is thicker and less sweet. The name is an abbreviation of "Hamar" where it originally was made and "Pålegg"(spread). "Ha på" literally means "put on" as a reference to putting it on a slice of bread. HaPå originated during the Second World War when, due to the scarcity of supplies, housewives would boil Viking-melk (a type of condensed milk) to a very similar type of spread. After the war the production was commercialized and continues to this day.
> 
> I had to look up the word Dulce de leche because I didnt know what it meant. It sounds like something I might like  or maybe something you might like. Some of you I am sure will have family around in the coming weeks so a couple of these recipes might come in handy.
> 
> Dulce de leche cheesecake squares
> 
> Crust:
> 
> 100g (3½oz) digestive biscuits
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> pinch of salt
> 3 tablespoons (42g) unsalted butter, melted
> 
> Filling:
> 
> 1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin
> ¼ cup (60ml) whole milk
> 225g (8oz) cream cheese, softened
> 2 large eggs
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 cup (350g/12½oz) dulce de leche
> 
> Crust: put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 160°C/325°F. Lightly butter a 20cm (8in) square baking pan then line the bottom and sides with 2 pieces of foil, leaving a 5cm (2in) overhang on two opposite sides. Butter the foil as well.
> 
> Finely grind cookies with sugar and salt in a food processor. With motor running, add butter, blending until combined. Press mixture evenly onto bottom of baking pan. Bake 10 minutes, then cool in pan on a rack 5 minutes.
> 
> Filling: sprinkle gelatin over milk in a small bowl and let stand 2 minutes to soften. In an electric mixer, with the wire attachment, beat together cream cheese, eggs, salt, gelatin mixture and vanilla until well combined, about 2 minutes, then stir in dulce de leche gently but thoroughly. Pour filling over crust, smoothing top, then bake in a hot water bath in oven until center is just set, about 45 minutes. Cool cheesecake completely in pan on rack, about 2 hours. Chill, covered, at least 6 hours.
> 
> Carefully lift cheesecake from pan using foil overhang and cut into 16 squares.
> 
> Makes 16
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/05/dulce-de-leche-cheesecake-squares-some.html
> 
> Dulce De Leche Bars
> 
> Makes: 48 bars
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> 2 rolls (16.5 oz each) Pillsbury® refrigerated sugar cookies
> 
> 1 3/4 cups quick-cooking or old-fashioned oats
> 
> 2/3 cup packed brown sugar
> 
> 2 teaspoons vanilla
> 
> 1 bag (14 oz) caramels, unwrapped
> 
> 1/2 cup butter
> 
> 1can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated)
> 
> 3tablespoons caramel topping
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, break up 1 roll of cookie dough. Stir or knead in 3/4 cup of the oats, 1/3 cup of the brown sugar and 1 teaspoon of the vanilla until well blended. With floured fingers, press mixture evenly in bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch pan to form crust.
> 
> Bake 13 to 18 minutes or until light golden brown.
> 
> Meanwhile, in same bowl, break up remaining roll of cookie dough. Stir or knead in remaining 1 cup oats, 1/3 cup brown sugar and 1 teaspoon vanilla until well blended. In large heavy saucepan, heat caramels, butter and condensed milk over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, until caramels are melted and mixture is smooth.
> 
> Spread caramel mixture evenly over crust. Crumble remaining dough mixture evenly over caramel. Bake 20 to 25 minutes longer or until light golden brown. Cool 1 hour. Run knife around sides of pan to loosen bars. Refrigerate 1 hour or until firm.
> 
> With small spoon, drizzle caramel topping over bars. For bars, cut into 8 rows by 6 rows. Store in refrigerator.
> 
> 1 Serving (1 Bar) Calories 190 Total Fat 7g (Dietary Fiber 0g,
> 
> Dulce de Leche Apple Bread
> 
> Makes: 16 slices
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 2 1/2 cups Dulce de Leche Cheerios® cereal
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup vegetable oil
> 1 cup buttermilk
> 1 egg
> 2 cups chopped peeled cooking apples (2 medium)
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F.
> 
> Spray bottom only of 9x5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.
> 
> Reserve 1/2 cup of the cereal. Place remaining cereal in 1-gallon resealable food-storage plastic bag; seal bag. Crush cereal with rolling pin; set aside.
> 
> In large bowl, beat sugar and oil with electric mixer on medium speed until mixed. Beat in buttermilk and egg until just blended; stir in apples. Stir in crushed cereal and all remaining ingredients except reserved cereal until well mixed; spread in pan. Sprinkle with reserved cereal; lightly press into batter.
> 
> Bake 1 hour 10 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes. Remove from pan to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 2 hours. Wrap tightly and store at room temperature up to 4 days or refrigerate up to 10 days.
> 
> 1 Serving (1 Slice) - Calories 160 - Total Fat 4 1/2g - Dietary Fiber 1g,
> 
> Now lets go in a different direction  let us go bacon. I am sure you have heard that pork prices are going to increase due to a disease that is killing entire herds in a matter of weeks. I was teasing heidi the other day as I was reading the article to her that our blts this summer were going to be a bit costly. However  we will have them for sure. But  did you know there are other ways to use bacon  besides blts and jelly?
> 
> bacon wrapped shrimp with coctail sauce
> 
> For this excellent appetizer, jumbo shrimp are marinated in chile-garlic oil, then wrapped with bacon and grilled. They're served with a house-made cocktail sauce that's spiked with a horseradish.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ½ cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing
> 2 tsp finely grated lemon zest
> ¼ cup fresh lemon juice
> 6 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
> 6 small jarred or dried Calabrian chiles, minced
> 20 jumbo shrimp, shelled with tails intact
> 10 slices of bacon, cut in half crosswise
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Prepare the shrimp in a large baking dish, whisk the 1/2 cup of oil with the lemon zest, lemon juice, garlic and chiles. Wrap each shrimp with a piece of bacon and add to the marinade. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour; turn the shrimp halfway through marinating.
> 
> Light a grill or preheat a grill pan; brush with oil. Season the shrimp lightly with salt and pepper. Grill over high heat, turning once, until the bacon is browned and the shrimp is just cooked through, 4 to 6 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a platter and serve with the cocktail sauce and lemon wedges.
> 
> http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-shrimp-cocktail-sauce?icid=stnwsltr%7Ckitchendaily%7Cdaily
> 
> Bacon Stuffed Corn Cakes
> 
> Yield: Makes 6-8 pancakes
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Corn Cake Mixture:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups fine or medium ground cornmeal
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1/2 cup milk
> 2 tablespoons olive oil plus some for cooking
> 1 tablespoon sugar
> 1 large egg
> 
> Filling:
> 
> 4 large strips bacon, diced
> 3-4 scallions, minced
> 1 cup shredded cheese
> 
> Maple Syrup, for serving
> Salsa, for serving
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Stir together cornmeal and salt. Add boiling water and stir. Let sit for 5-10 minutes so water can absorb.
> 
> Stir in milk, olive oil, and egg into batter. Let rest while you make filling.
> 
> Bake bacon until crispy at 350 degrees. Dice or crumble the bacon and stir in with diced scallions and grated cheese.
> 
> To make cakes, add a drizzle of oil to a griddle or large skillet over medium heat. Once hot, add 1/4 cup of the cornmeal batter.
> 
> Immediately top batter with a small handful of the bacon filling. Spoon another 1/4 cup of batter over the top of the filling so it mostly covers the filling. It's okay if it doesn't cover everything.
> 
> Let cook for 3-4 minutes or until the edges are firm around the cake.
> 
> Flip cake and cook for another few minutes until they are cooked through.
> 
> Serve cakes immediately with maple syrup or salsa!
> 
> Since the recipes I have been collecting all week have disappeared into the nether region I am making do here  going for recipes out of my documents file  I have a couple thousand to choose from. The next group of recipes you should like  they all the SKINNY in the recipe name.
> 
> Skinny Slow Cooker Southwest Chicken Soup
> 
> Serves 8
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 28oz canned crushed tomatoes
> 28oz chicken stock
> 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
> 1 can corn
> 1 medium onion (chopped)
> 3 cloves garlic (chopped)
> salt (to taste)
> 1 heaped tablespoon chili powder
> 2 teaspoons cumin
> garnish
> light sour cream (optional)
> low fat shredded cheese (optional)
> 
> Directions
> 
> Add everything to the crock pot and cover with the lid. Cook on high 4 hours or low 6-8 hours. Shred chicken and stir everything together. Garnish with a touch of sour cream and cheese if desired. Enjoy!
> 
> http://backforsecondsblog.com/2013/01/skinny-slow-cooker-southwest-chicken-soup/
> 
> Skinny Rosemary Chicken and Brown Rice
> 
> Yield: 6 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3-4 large chicken breasts, uncooked (I used 3, 8 ounce chicken breasts)
> 1 10 3/4 oz. can Campbell's cream of chicken soup (98% fat free)
> 1 1/2 cup water
> 1 cup brown rice (uncooked - I USED INSTANT RICE)
> 2 cups frozen vegetables
> 1 1/2 tsp rosemary garlic blend seasoning (set aside 1/2 tsp)
> 1 tsp onion powder
> 1 tbsp reduced fat Parmesan cheese shredded
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> In a large bowl mix together water, cream of chicken soup, brown rice, and frozen vegetables. The cook time in this recipe is based on INSTANT rice. Cook time will vary if instant rice is not used.
> 
> Stir in 1 tsp rosemary garlic blend to the rice and vegetables.
> 
> Stir in 1 tsp onion powder to the rice and vegetables.
> 
> Transfer rice and vegetables mixture to a shallow baking dish (8x12).
> 
> Lay chicken on top of rice and vegetables.
> 
> Sprinkle remaining 1/2 tsp Rosemary Garlic blend over chicken.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
> 
> Sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top of chicken and return to oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes.
> 
> Remove from oven, serve immediately, and enjoy!
> 
> Nutrition Information: Calories: 258.3 - Fat: 6.2g - Carbohydrates: 20g - Fiber: 3.1g
> Protein: 29.1g - Sugars: .6g -----Weight Watchers Points: 5
> 
> http://www.skinnymom.com/2013/03/08/skinny-rosemary-chicken-and-brown-rice/
> 
> Skinny Italian Beef and Peppers Casserole
> 
> Yield: 6 servings
> 
> Serving size: 1 1/2 cups
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 bell peppers, diced (I used 1 red, 1 green, 1 orange, and 1 yellow)
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> 2 Tbsp garlic, minced
> ½ cup green onions, diced
> ¼ cup lemon juice
> 4 celery stalks, diced
> 15 oz can garbanzo beans (chickpeas), rinsed and drained
> 0.7 oz packet all-natural Italian salad dressing dry mix
> ¼ cup Parmesan cheese, grated
> ½ tsp red pepper flakes
> 1	tsp extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray and set aside.
> In a large skillet, add ground beef and cook over medium heat.
> 
> Use a fork or spatula to separate the ground beef and cook until no longer pink. Remove ground beef, place in a bowl, and set aside.
> 
> In same skillet, over medium heat, add olive oil, celery, garlic, peppers and green onions. Cook vegetables 4-6 minutes, until they have softened.
> 
> Return ground beef to skillet. Add lemon juice, Italian seasonings, red pepper flakes, garbanzo beans and 1 Tbsp water. Using a spoon, mix all ingredients together and simmer for 2-3 minutes.
> 
> Transfer mixture to casserole dish. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese.
> 
> Bake for 15-20 minutes until cheese has melted.
> 
> Nutrition Information: Per Serving (1 1/2 cups): Calories: 209 - Fat: 7g - Carbohydrates: 15g - Fiber: 4g - Protein: 23g
> 
> Sugars: 1g - Sodium: 631mg - Vitamin A: 5% - Vitamin C: 104% - Calcium: 10% - Iron: 15% - WWP+: 5 points
> 
> http://www.skinnymom.com/2014/02/19/skinny-italian-beef-peppers/#.Us3JMRYTHzI
> 
> Skinny Frozen Hot Chocolate
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 2  Size: little over 1 cup  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 3 pts
> Calories: 111  Fat: 1 g  Carb: 20 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 7 g  Sugar: 18 g
> Sodium: 166 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups fat free milk
> 1 cup ice
> 4 tbsp Ovaltine Rich Chocolate (or Chocolate Malt flavor)
> 1 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
> 2 tbsp fat free whipped topping (optional)
> drop of peppermint extract (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour the milk and ice into your blender. Add in the ovaltine, cocoa powder, and whipped topping (optional  you could also leave this for the top instead).
> 
> Blend 3-4 minutes until the ice is completely chopped and the mixture is thick and icy.
> 
> Pour into two glasses, and serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/skinny-frozen-hot-chocolate.html
> 
> Skinny Chocolate- Caramel Banana Bread
> 
> Yield: 1 loaf (16 servings)
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 3/4 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/3 cup packed brown sugar
> 1/3 cup granulated white sugar
> 2 tablespoons softened unsalted butter
> 2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
> 1 1/2 cups mashed ripe banana (about 3 medium)
> 1/2 cup egg whites (or 2 large)
> 1/3 cup light sour cream
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 5 packets Skinny Cow Milk Chocolate Dreamy Clusters Candy, chopped
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Place rack in the center of the oven. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spray an 8-inch loaf pan with nonstick spray.
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, soda and salt.
> 
> In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to combine the sugars, butter and applesauce. Mix in the banana, egg whites, sour cream and vanilla. Blend in the dry ingredients and mix just until combined. Stir in the chopped candy, reserving a few pieces to sprinkle on top.
> 
> Scrape the batter into the prepared pan. Sprinkle the reserved chocolate pieces on top.
> 
> Bake for 1 hour (checking at 45 minutes on how much the top has browned... place a piece of foil loosely on top of the loaf if it has already browned nicely on top). At one hour, draw a toothpick or a sharp knife into the center of the loaf to check for doneness. It should come out fairly clean- if not, bake for an additional 5 to 10 minutes until done.
> 
> Cool in the pan for 10 to 15 minutes, then turn out on a wire rack to cool completely before cutting and serving.
> 
> Serving size: 1/16th of the loaf - Calories per serving: 113 - Fat per serving: 3.8g - Fiber per serving: 1.5g -
> 
> WW POINTS per serving: - Points Plus Program: 3 Old Points Program: 2
> 
> http://www.recipegirl.com/2013/02/01/skinny-chocolate-caramel-banana-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheRecipeGirl+%28The+Recipe+Girl%2
> 
> This happens to be one of my favorite meals  with some roasted root veggies Im in pig heaven.
> 
> Skinny Chicken Cordon Bleu
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> Servings: 6  Serving Size: 2 pieces  Old Pts: 8 pts  Weight Watchers Points+: 8
> Calories: 378  Fat: 10 g  Fiber: 0.5 g
> 
> Ingredients:
> cooking spray
> 12 thin sliced (36 oz total) skinless boneless chicken breasts, 3 oz each
> salt and fresh cracked pepper
> 1 large egg
> 2 large egg whites
> 1 tbsp water
> 1/2 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
> 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
> 5 oz (6 slices) thinly sliced lean deli ham, sliced in half
> 6 slices (4.4 oz) Sargento reduced fat Swiss cheese, cut in half
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 450°. Spray a large non-stick baking sheet with cooking spray.
> 
> Wash and dry the chicken cutlets; lightly pound the chicken to make thinner and lightly season with salt and black pepper.
> 
> Lay the chicken on a working surface and place a slice of ham on top of the chicken, then the cheese and roll, setting them aside seam side down.
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk eggs and egg whites along with water to make an egg wash.
> 
> In another medium bowl, combine breadcrumbs and parmesan cheese.
> 
> Dip the chicken into the egg wash, then into the breadcrumbs.
> 
> Place chicken onto the baking sheet seam side down. Spray the top of the chicken with more cooking spray and bake about 25 minutes, or until cooked.
> 
> Makes 12.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/03/chicken-cordon-bleu.html#more
> 
> And lastly just because they sound like such a good snack  or for serving on game day.
> 
> Skinny Buffalo Chicken Potato Skins
> 
> Skinnytaste.com
> 
> Servings: 12  Size: 1 potato skin, loaded - Old Points: 2 pts- Points+: 2 pt
> 
> Calories: 82 - Fat: 2 g - Carb: 7 g - Fiber: 1 g
> Protein: 8 g - Sugar: 0.5 g - Sodium: 110 mg
> 
> Ingredients:
> 6 medium Idaho or Russet potatoes*
> cooking spray (I use my Misto )
> 
> For the chicken:
> 12 oz boneless skinless chicken breast (or tenderloins)
> 1 celery stalk
> 1/2 onion
> 1 clove garlic
> 16 oz fat free low sodium chicken broth
> 1/3 cup hot cayenne pepper sauce (I used Frank's)
> 
> For the toppings:
> 12 tbsp reduced fat shredded cheese
> 1/2 cup carrots, cut into 2-inch matchsticks
> 1 large celery stalks, cut into 2-inch matchsticks
> 1/4 cup Skinny Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a crock pot, combine chicken, onions, celery stalk, garlic and broth (enough to cover your chicken, use water if the can of broth isn't enough). Cover and cook on HIGH 4 hours or LOW 6 hours.
> 
> Remove the chicken from pot, reserve 1/2 cup broth and discard the rest (or save for other recipes). Shred the chicken with two forks, return to the slow cooker with the 1/2 cup of the broth and the hot sauce; Cook on HIGH for an additional 30 minutes. Makes 1 1/2 cups chicken.
> 
> Meanwhile, pierce potato with a fork a few times all around. Place in microwave and cook on high about 5 minutes per potato; set aside to cool. Cut potatoes in half horizontally. Scoop out potatoes (I save the extra potato to make skinny garlic mashed potatoes the next day) leaving about 1/4 inch thick wall, skins will weigh about 1 oz each.
> 
> Heat oven to 450°. Lightly spray potato skins on both sides with oil and place a foil lined baking sheet. Season with salt and pepper and bake 10 minutes.
> 
> Remove from the oven, add 2 tablespoons of chicken meat filling into each potato skin, top with 1 tbsp shredded cheese and bake 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.
> 
> Top each with 1 tsp blue cheese dressing, shredded carrots and celery and start eating!
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/10/skinny-buffalo-chicken-potato-skins.html
> 
> Before stopping the skinny recipes I should include one of these.
> 
> Skinny Broccoli Salad
> 
> 2 heads fresh broccoli, chopped
> 1 head fresh cauliflower, chopped
> 1/2 cup chopped red pepper
> 1/2 cup chopped green pepper
> 1/2 red onion, chopped
> 1/2 cup green olives
> 1 cup tomatoes, chopped
> 1 cup reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
> 1 cup reduced-fat ranch dressing
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl and toss with reduced fat ranch dressing.
> Refrigerate until serving.
> 
> I dont know how many of you get www.macheesmo.com in your email  but I dearly love most of the recipes they come up with. This one caught my eye because I love breads and the name caught my eye.
> 
> Bird Seed Bread
> 
> Yield: 1 loaf.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/3 Cups assorted seeds or grains (I used millet, poppy seeds, sesame seeds)
> 3 3/4 Cups (17 ounces) bread flour
> 1 Cup (4.5 ounces) whole wheat flour (you can use all bread flour if you want)
> 1 1/2 Teaspoons salt
> 1/4 Cup powdered milk (or 1/4 Cup whole milk and minus 1/4 Cup from water amount)
> 2 Tablespoons sugar
> 2 Teaspoons instant yeast
> 1 large egg slightly beaten
> 4 Tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
> 1 3/4 Cups water, room temp
> 
> Helpful Equipment: A stand mixer or you can just use the old hands!
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Add all your dry ingredients to a bowl including the seeds and grains and mix up.
> 
> Whisk together liquid ingredients and then stir into dry ingredients.
> 
> If using a stand mixer, mix on low speed with a dough hook until a ball forms. Then mix on medium-low speed until it passes the windowpane test. If you're using your hands, stir the ingredients together and then knead on a floured surface until the dough passes the windowpane test, about 12 minutes of kneading.
> 
> NOTE: It's kind of hard for this dough to actually pass the windowpane test due to all the seeds in the bread, but it should be a very smooth dough.
> 
> Once the dough is formed, add it to a lightly oil bowl, cover it with a damp towel, and let it rise at room temperature for 2 hours, or until it doubles in size.
> 
> Once you're ready to form your loaf, roll the dough out into a large rectangle. Then roll it up and set it so the seam is on the bottom of the loaf. Tuck the edges down so it's a solid smooth loaf.
> 
> Spray the loaf with water. Spray it well! Then sprinkle on your desired seeds and grains. Really press the seeds into the loaf so they stick well.
> 
> Cover the loaf with a damp towel and let it rise for another 30 minutes.
> Bake the loaf at 350 degrees for 45-50 minutes or until it's a deep golden brown. Rotate halfway through baking.
> 
> Cool the loaf on a wire rack for an hour before slicing and serving.
> 
> The loaf will store perfectly fine in a plastic bag for a week or two in the fridge. It makes the best toast you'll ever eat!
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/2010/06/bird-seed-bread/
> 
> Along with the coming of spring we begin thinking about getting out the grill and cleaning it up and getting it ready for the first cookout. Gary always cooks on top of tin foil  never just the grate. I think this year heidi and I are going to try cooking on just the grate and I think this recipe would be a good one for our first try.
> 
> Balsamic- Mango Marinated Grilled Chicken
> 
> This recipe uses a marinade that can be whipped up in 10 minutes. One of the key ingredients is Mango Nectar (totally easy to find in your markets juice aisle- it comes in a can, and its made by Kerns). The nectar allows the chicken to hold on to its tenderness while grilling, resulting in a chicken that is juicy and not dry.
> 
> Top it all off with some chopped fresh mango, and then you can call it dinner.
> 
> Yield: 4 grilled chicken breasts
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 boneless chicken breasts (pounded lightly to thin out if they are too thick) 1 1/2 to 2 pounds
> 1 cup mango nectar (see *Tips)
> 1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
> Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 large RIPE mango, peeled and chopped
> additional thyme sprigs for garnish, if desired
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine chicken in a large zip bag with mango nectar, vinegar, olive oil and thyme- along with a generous sprinkle of salt and pepper. Zip the bag closed and move the chicken around in the bag to coat with the marinade. Lie the bag flat in the refrigerator for at least one hour and up to 2 hours, turning the bag every so often to redistribute the marinade.
> 
> Preheat the grill to medium-high heat. Spray the grill with grilling spray (or rub the grates with oil). Drain the marinade from the chicken and grill about 4 minutes per side, or until the chicken is cooked through.
> 
> Serve grilled chicken topped with chopped mango and thyme sprigs, if using.
> 
> www.RecipeGirl.com
> 
> my goodness  here it is just past two and it is 63° - it is so nice to be able to have the door open  it also saves me from having to jump up and down letting furry children in or out. It also saves on the litter box.
> 
> It is really quiet for some reason. Everyone is gone  there is really not much traffic  all the furry children are spread out here and there sound asleep. Nothing on  the only noise the tapping of the keys and the little snorts hickory sometimes lets out to emphasize what she is dreaming about. I dont know if it is good or not  but I really am enjoying the quiet today. I feel pensive for some reason  not sure what is going on. Health wise I feel great  Im going to put it down to the change in the weather. Also the pollen count in on the rise  to be in the high high area the next couple of days. Runny nose here I come. Lol
> 
> I see so many uses for this next recipe  mainly as a glaze on everything pork  to chicken on the grill or in the oven  even basting shrimp and veggies on a stick and cooking them on the grill. It would also be good on a piece of warm toast lathered in butter.
> 
> Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe
> 
> Cook up delicious tangerine marmalade in the slow cooker.
> 
> What you'll need
> 
> Tangerines: about 8-10
> One lemon
> Water, about 4 cups
> Sugar, about 4 cups
> 
> How to make it
> 
> If you have a tangerine tree, admire it. Sam says if you dont have a tree in the back yard go to your closest grocery store. Really  how many people do they think can just walk outside and pick tangerines.
> 
> Pick your tangerines.
> 
> Wash them well, scrub all the dirt off the peels.
> 
> Peel the tangerines and remove any seeds and excess pulp/membranes from the center.
> 
> Reserve half of the peels.
> 
> Place the tangerines in your food processor.
> 
> Add half of the peels, breaking them into smallish pieces.
> 
> Process the mixture into a pulp. About 8-10 pulses. Do this in batches to avoid spillage.
> 
> Remove the mixture to a measuring cup so you can determine how much pulp you have. This will determine how much water and sugar you will need to use.
> 
> Pour the mixture into your crockpot.
> 
> Add 1 cup of water for each cup of tangerine mixture. I used 4 cups.
> 
> Add the juice of one lemon.
> 
> Cook on high for two hours or until boiling.
> 
> Add the sugar, 1 cup for each cup of tangerine mixture, I used four cups. If desired, add spices such as the seeds of a vanilla bean and clove.
> 
> Cook on low for 4-6 hours until all the peel bits are translucent.
> 
> Remove the lid and turn the slow cooker to high. Cook for an additional 2 hours or more if you desire, until marmalade has reached a syrupy consistency.
> 
> Store in glass jars in the refrigerator for up to six weeks or freeze.
> 
> http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-tangerine-marmalade-recipe?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|TangerineMarmalade||022514|||famM|
> 
> Who doesnt like baklava? I get some freshly made every time I go to seattle and visit pike place market. They are usually making more as you choose your piece through the glass case. I usually have this for desert after I have had  and I cant think of hand what they are called  but they are Russian  fillings in a dough bread  you can get all kinds  and they serve it warm  fresh made every day. I love pike place market  it is one of the things that caused me to move to seattle  that and the smell of the sea air. Be as that may be  I have never seen baklava done up like this  if anyone makes it send me a piece. I mean really  after you get done reading the recipe doesnt it just make you want to race to the kitchen and make it? Dont hesitate  your family  and me  will love you for it  that is if I get a piece. lol
> 
> Baklava Cheesecake
> 
> Yield: One 8-inch cheesecake, 10 servings
> Source: Adapted from taste.com.AU
> 
> Make the honey drenching syrup first. It needs to reduce on the stove top for 20 minutes and then cool completely. For the cheesecake portion, I used nonfat honey-flavored Greek yogurt, but I'm sure full fat would be wonderful, too. You may also choose to use almonds or pistachios in place of the walnuts in the nut filling, or use a combination of all the above!
> 
> Cinnamon-honey drenching syrup
> 1 cup granulated sugar (8 oz)
> 1 1/3 cups water (10.7 oz)
> 1 cup honey (250 ml)
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 
> Stir together the sugar, water and honey in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring to a simmer and let cook for 20-25 minutes until reduced and syrupy. You should have around 1 3/4 to 2 cups of liquid after cooking. This amount doesn't have to be exact, as long as you're somewhere at or in between. Remove syrup from heat and stir in cinnamon. Let cool completely.
> 
> Cheesecake
> 
> 6 oz. walnuts
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 2 1/2 packages (20 oz.) cream cheese, at room temperature
> 2 5.3 oz. containers (or 300g total) Greek yogurt, honey flavor (or plain)
> 3/4 cup granulated sugar (6 oz.)
> 3 eggs, room temperature
> 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup butter, melted (4 oz.)
> 12-14 sheets filo pastry
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F.
> 
> Spread walnuts on a baking sheet and toast for 5-8 minutes in the oven.
> 
> Let cool, then place 5 oz. of the nuts in a food processor and process in quick bursts until finely chopped. You can also chop them finely with a chef's knife.
> 
> Transfer the 5 oz. finely chopped nuts to a medium bowl and add 1/2 cup of the drenching syrup, salt and cinnamon. Stir together and set aside. Reserve remaining 1 oz. walnuts for later use.
> 
> Process cream cheese, Greek yogurt, sugar and vanilla extract together in the bowl of a food processor. Scrape down sides of the bowl if needed. Process until completely smooth. Add the eggs and process again. Let rest in the bowl while you prepare the filo crust.
> 
> Reduce oven heat to 325°F.
> 
> Release the collar from an 8-inch spring-form pan. Tear off a sheet of parchment paper and place over the base, then re-attach the collar, allowing the baking paper to stick out the bottom edges.
> 
> Place the filo sheets on a clean work surface. Working quickly, lightly brush a sheet with butter then fold in half. Lay the sheet inside the pan allowing one end of the pastry to overhang the top edge of the spring-form pan. Repeat process with 9 more sheets of filo; turn and overlap the pieces until the bottom of the pan is completely covered. Cover the remaining sheets of filo with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator for later use.
> 
> Pour cheesecake batter into the prepared pan. Use a spoon to place dollops of the reserved walnut filling on top of the cheesecake batter. Some dollops will sink to the bottom, some will sit on top of the batter, so don't worry too much about this part looking perfect. The filling will create random ripples of walnut in the baked cheesecake (that's just part of the beauty). Fold the overhanging filo edges onto the cheesecake. Bake for 1 hour 10 minutes, or until the center is set. Do not remove cheesecake from the oven - turn off the oven and prop the oven door open (about 5 inches or so) and let the oven cool down completely (about 40 minutes).
> 
> Remove cheesecake from the oven and re-heat the oven to 350°F. Brush the remaining 2-4 pieces of filo dough with butter and place them in a crumpled fashion on the top middle of the cheesecake. Bake for 8-10 minutes more or until the newly added filo has turned golden. Cool to room temperature. Top cheesecake with drenching syrup and remaining 1 oz. of toasted walnuts. Place leftover syrup in a gravy boat beside the cheesecake. Refrigerate leftovers.
> 
> Well  I hope I havent bored you  and I promise next week I will not lose everything  there were some darn good recipes. Poop!
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Sam not a problem about losing the opening you did great anyway. Lots of nice recipes. sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WHOA....haven't been on first page in ages much less first one after the opening. Must be my lucky day! ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tonight my dinner will be ordering out...LOL....just been one of those days where not up to doing much of anything. Hannah & her friends are going into Atlanta to see a Braves game so it will just be DH and myself . I'm going to call in an order for Chinese and DH will go pick it up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam I have some vodka if you are willing to share the orange juice. :lol: Very sad to hear about Puff Kitty, we do worry especially when they are older. 

The receipts sound very tasty. The hola hoop I remember it well. With three of us girls we had a lot of fun. My girls were pretty good at it when they were younger too.


----------



## flyty1n

I am so sorry to hear about Puff kitty. I hope she will have a quick and painless demise and you will be comforted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, for a man who lost his document file- you still have as many recipes as usual! Pity I have such a limited budget- but even so you always come up with interesting ideas I can adapt.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> WHOA....haven't been on first page in ages much less first one after the opening. Must be my lucky day! ROFL


I haven't been on first page in ages either. Thought I 'd check and see how things are after the practice ended. Good timing I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I have a hula hoop I bought at least 6 months ago to make this pattern but haven't gotten around (LOL) to it yet....don't have the old t-shirts...guess I could just make strips out of cotton fabric though. 

Dinner ordered: General Tso's Chicken, Chicken Fried Rice , Egg rolls.....pick up in 15 minutes so DH already headed out. Ya'll come!


----------



## Charlotte80

Hi Sam, I just got home from work and checked KP and there's the Tea Party early again. Sorry about losing your recipes etc. I know the feeling, it has happened to me, I wish I were more Computer literate. That is an interesting rug with the Hula Hoop and the recipes sound good. I will certainly try the Bird Seed Bread. I just happen to have an assortment of grains/seeds in the pantry so I won't even have to make a trip to the market. I always enjoy the tea party, just wish I had more time to spend on it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, sorry to hear about Puff Kitty.

I'm off to bed now, so will catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am wondering how some first pages get to be so long- seeing as how Gwen hit 'Quote Reply' and we are still not at page 2!


----------



## Sorlenna

Perhaps I will bump it over to page 2?

I love dill. Those all sound good!

I'm sorry to hear Puff Kitty seems to be failing. I do hope she doesn't suffer it is her time, and that she rallies if it isn't.

I'm off to get my car repair--they said it would take under an hour--we'll see!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Dulce de leches --- where does one buy that? Is it in a jar or???? We have a restaurant not far from us with the name of : "Cheesecake Factory" and it has the most delicious Dulce de Leches Cheesecake I have ever tasted. Makes you throw out all the calorie and no-fat books! So many recipes from which to choose and Sam, you do love your meals, don't you? Me, too, especially when I don't have to be the one cooking them. Beautiful day here and was so glad to hear that those in the north are having some pleasant weather for a change. Well, maybe not as far as Michigan or other far northern states, but the mid-Atlantic ones even had 60 degrees the other day. All the trees are now in leaves here and blossoms on the trees are also in evidence. Sam, computers are wonderful when they don't eat up our goodies. See, even they get tempted with all your recipes! Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

TTYL


----------



## iamsam

gwen - you could also tear up old cotton sheets - look at goodwill. that is what I was going to use although I do have some tshirts I should get rid of - come to think of it - they sell t shirts at goodwill - and you could probably get colored ones.
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a hula hoop I bought at least 6 months ago to make this pattern but haven't gotten around (LOL) to it yet....don't have the old t-shirts...guess I could just make strips out of cotton fabric though.
> 
> Dinner ordered: General Tso's Chicken, Chicken Fried Rice , Egg rolls.....pick up in 15 minutes so DH already headed out. Ya'll come!


----------



## KateB

Or maybe it'll be me that'll edge into page 2? :lol: Great start Sam and some fabulous recipes, for someone who lost his intro you didn't do half bad! One question....in the recipe for Bird Seed Bread it talks about 'the windowpane test' ......? Off to bed now, Night all.


----------



## iamsam

so good to see you charlotte - we are always glad to hear from you even when you can't stop in very often. I think the bird seed bread sounds really good. let us know. --- sam



Charlotte80 said:


> Hi Sam, I just got home from work and checked KP and there's the Tea Party early again. Sorry about losing your recipes etc. I know the feeling, it has happened to me, I wish I were more Computer literate. That is an interesting rug with the Hula Hoop and the recipes sound good. I will certainly try the Bird Seed Bread. I just happen to have an assortment of grains/seeds in the pantry so I won't even have to make a trip to the market. I always enjoy the tea party, just wish I had more time to spend on it.


----------



## iamsam

I always hit quote reply - don't you? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering how some first pages get to be so long- seeing as how Gwen hit 'Quote Reply' and we are still not at page 2!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, hula hoop rug looks interesting. Will ask hubby to clear out tshirts.


----------



## iamsam

the tree growing by the dog yard fence is leafing - spring is here. --- sam --- isn't dulce de leches just a description?



81brighteyes said:


> Dulce de leches --- where does one buy that? Is it in a jar or???? We have a restaurant not far from us with the name of : "Cheesecake Factory" and it has the most delicious Dulce de Leches Cheesecake I have ever tasted. Makes you throw out all the calorie and no-fat books! So many recipes from which to choose and Sam, you do love your meals, don't you? Me, too, especially when I don't have to be the one cooking them. Beautiful day here and was so glad to hear that those in the north are having some pleasant weather for a change. Well, maybe not as far as Michigan or other far northern states, but the mid-Atlantic ones even had 60 degrees the other day. All the trees are now in leaves here and blossoms on the trees are also in evidence. Sam, computers are wonderful when they don't eat up our goodies. See, even they get tempted with all your recipes! Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## iamsam

I think they are referring to a smooth face on the dough - usually when you are making bread you want the dough to be smooth after you are done kneading. with so many grains in the bread it is not going to be smooth like a window glass. --- sam



KateB said:


> Or maybe it'll be me that'll edge into page 2? :lol: Great start Sam and some fabulous recipes, for someone who lost his intro you didn't do half bad! One question....in the recipe for Bird Seed Bread it talks about 'the windowpane test' ......? Off to bed now, Night all.


----------



## iamsam

try goodwill - buy colors or decorated ones. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hula hoop rug looks interesting. Will ask hubby to clear out tshirts.


----------



## Aran

Had a very long workweek, but now I'm done so let my weekend begin. It's a beautiful day here. Maybe Spring will finally hang around for a while. I saw my first mosquito today. Honestly I did. We have what could be called a wetlands in that it is soggy most of the time, though not necessarily under water unless we get a good rain. This being the back part of our lot. Anyhow, I was out there when I got bit by my first mosquito.

I went grocery shopping today after work & was in the natural foods/health foods section of the store when I saw some bottled drinks made with chia seeds. I'd heard that chia seeds are one of the super foods. They have a huge amount of fiber, calcium, & iron & good fat, too so I bought some & put a little in some juice. It's kind of weird to drink because the seeds are so small but get stuck in your teeth.

I'm waiting for my brother-in-law to send word on Pixie, his Pekinese/Shitzu mix. She really is one of the cutest dogs I've ever met. She got hit by a car this afternoon, but that's all I know at this point. She's all of about 12 inches high & is black & white. My dad used to call her his sled dog. I kept asking him how this very short dog could pull him on a sled, so he'd say, "No, she'll be on the sled with me."


----------



## Spider

Great opening Sam. Marking my place.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, feel the same not cooking tonight. Calling into our favorite pizza place.being real lazy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sam, sorry to hear the news about Puff Kitty. Hopefully it will be a case of simply not waking up.

good news on the cyclone front. It has crossed with lots of property damage and no loss of human life. Don't know about the animal life yet. 

However it is not over yet, TC Ita has been downgraded to a cat 2 which is still quite strong with winds up to 130kph in the destructive zone. At the moment, a native community (Hopevale) is cut off and no communications in or out at the moment. There are no sealed roads leading in, they are red soil, although red mud roads are more accurate at the moment. If there is loss of life, this is one place it may occur.

Even cyclones will not stop determined brides. One wedding ceremony in Port Douglas is going ahead today regardless.

All our tv channels have crews deployed all up and down the coast who will follow this TC until it moves back over water then some will track it to see where it goes.


----------



## jknappva

Wonderful batch of recipes, Sam. Sorry you lost the original ones.
I'm so sorry to hear about your fur-baby. But you may be right. The same thing happened with my son's dog many years ago. He was getting old and just left one day and never came back. It always leaves a hole in our hearts.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I always hit quote reply - don't you? --- sam


It all depends Sam- your introductions don't need to be quoted, IMHO- they are so easy to find!


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 7pm and I am caught up with last week and this one so far this week. Will I start page 3???

Sam i am looking forward to a number of recipes this week. Especially the ones that start with skinny. :lol: :lol: :lol: I could use some help in that dept.

Check in later on, going to watch a movie with Gage and see if I can get some more bunny baskets knit up.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Had a very long workweek, but now I'm done so let my weekend begin. It's a beautiful day here. Maybe Spring will finally hang around for a while. I saw my first mosquito today. Honestly I did. We have what could be called a wetlands in that it is soggy most of the time, though not necessarily under water unless we get a good rain. This being the back part of our lot. Anyhow, I was out there when I got bit by my first mosquito.
> 
> I went grocery shopping today after work & was in the natural foods/health foods section of the store when I saw some bottled drinks made with chia seeds. I'd heard that chia seeds are one of the super foods. They have a huge amount of fiber, calcium, & iron & good fat, too so I bought some & put a little in some juice. It's kind of weird to drink because the seeds are so small but get stuck in your teeth.
> 
> I'm waiting for my brother-in-law to send word on Pixie, his Pekinese/Shitzu mix. She really is one of the cutest dogs I've ever met. She got hit by a car this afternoon, but that's all I know at this point. She's all of about 12 inches high & is black & white. My dad used to call her his sled dog. I kept asking him how this very short dog could pull him on a sled, so he'd say, "No, she'll be on the sled with me."


Glad your work week is over. But I'm so sorry to hear about Pixie....our cats are all inside cats and when we had a dog he stayed inside except for walks. Living in the city, it's too dangerous for them to possibly stray into traffic.
Please let us know how she is.
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


----------



## siouxann

Hi Everyone!
Thanks for the great opening, Sam. All those recipes! I will be trying the coconut cream Easter eggs. My mother used to make eggs by grating fresh coconuts and mixing with 10x (confectioners) sugar. She would dip them in a mixture of melted unsweetened chocolate and paraffin. I prefer semi-sweet chocolate so use chocolate chips melted.
They are definitely not for the calorie conscious!

While at lunch today, I saw a receipt on the back of a Heinz ketchup bottle for Tic Tac Toe cookies. It appears to be a form of PB cookie, but contains ¼ cup of the ketchup. I took a picture of the recipe with my cell phone:
1 ½ Cups Flour, ½ cup Softened Butter or Margarine, 
½ tsp Baking Soda, ½ cup Granulated Sugar, 
¼ tsp Salt, ½ cup Firmly packed Brown sugar, 
¾ cup Peanut Butter, ¼ cup Ketchup, 
1 Egg

Preheat oven to 375º F. Combine flour, baking soda and salt and fluff with a fork (I dont have a sifter!) Cream together the PB, butter, and sugars until light and fluffy. Add ketchup and egg. Beat until well mixed. Thoroughly blend flour mixture into PB mixture. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto baking sheets lined with parchment paper. With fork dipped in flour (or granulated sugar) (my preference), press cookie flat in criss-cross. Bake for 8-10 minutes until golden brown. Cool on wire rack. Do NOT allow PB addicted son-in-law anywhere near them. If successful, hide in freezer to parse out gradually.
Time to feed the cat. (But not the cookies!!) LOL


----------



## siouxann

Julie, what a beautiful picture! Looks like a painting.


----------



## Patches39

Sam, you have covered everything, thank you so much for the recipes. :-D


----------



## pacer

Just stopping in for a short bit tonight. It is proving to be a very busy week for me so I am extremely tired. I will work until noon tomorrow and then come home and fold Matthew's cards. I need to get envelopes for them and tie them up in sets. I also have a messy home and dirty dishes as well as laundry for tomorrow. I think I should have enough to keep me busy for tomorrow and Sunday. Sunday will be a long day as well. I will be out and about all day on Sunday as well. Good thing we are suppose to have a 4 day break for Easter.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> gwen - you could also tear up old cotton sheets - look at goodwill. that is what I was going to use although I do have some tshirts I should get rid of - come to think of it - they sell t shirts at goodwill - and you could probably get colored ones.
> --- sam


If you have a Goodwill outlet store nearby, you can buy t-shirts at so many $$ per pound. In the retail store, they charge a minimum of $0.99 per shirt and sometimes $2 or $3 each.


----------



## pammie1234

Hello New Tea Party! I hope everyone is having a great day. I have caught up on last week, and I noticed that many of you had had some good news. I am so happy that everyone is getting such positive outcomes from their doctors.

Gwen, so sorry about the truck and the loan. I'm sure something will work out.

Now I'm going to read what has written so far here, and check back later!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


 :shock: awesome, breath taking.


----------



## kehinkle

Sam, great sounding recipes. Made me hungry reading them so have been snacking on some things I have in the van (olives, super grains dipping chips, fruit and nut mixture, hummus, a couple of crackers and some dried seaweed.) Yeah, not a good selection for supper but oh well. At least it gets some of the no nos out of the van.

Caught up on last week's today after my run from Columbus, IN to Mount Vernon, OH. Picked up around 10:30 and delivered by 3:00. 

Happy anniversary to GrandmaPaula and Bob and to Carol and her DH. Also happy birthday to Bob. 

Carol, I hope both of you continue to heal. So sorry about the confusing doctor's visit. You would think they would put things in plain words for us laymen.

Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.

Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.

Just outside Columbus, OH and it looks like this is where I will spend the weekend. May go to the yarn stores to browse. Okay, everyone, stop laughing! It could happen. Need to finish the ruffle scarf, the socks need to be worked on and poor panda has spent the week with two circa struck through his head. I'd take a pic but it might traumatize some of you.

Have a great evening, night, day,

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


I do love the lake mirror images. double the pleasure in one shot.


----------



## KatyNora

Good recipes, Sam. Several more have been added to the Evernote file. Now I just need to do some actual cooking. 

And siouxann, thanks for the PB cookies. Fortunately, I don't have a son-in-law in the area, but there may be a problem keeping *me* out of the cookie jar. :wink:


----------



## busyworkerbee

siouxann said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. All those recipes! I will be trying the coconut cream Easter eggs. My mother used to make eggs by grating fresh coconuts and mixing with 10x (confectioners) sugar. She would dip them in a mixture of melted unsweetened chocolate and paraffin. I prefer semi-sweet chocolate so use chocolate chips melted.
> They are definitely not for the calorie conscious!
> 
> While at lunch today, I saw a receipt on the back of a Heinz ketchup bottle for Tic Tac Toe cookies. It appears to be a form of PB cookie, but contains ¼ cup of the ketchup. I took a picture of the recipe with my cell phone:
> 1 ½ Cups Flour, ½ cup Softened Butter or Margarine,
> ½ tsp Baking Soda, ½ cup Granulated Sugar,
> ¼ tsp Salt, ½ cup Firmly packed Brown sugar,
> ¾ cup Peanut Butter, ¼ cup Ketchup,
> 1 Egg
> 
> Preheat oven to 375º F. Combine flour, baking soda and salt and fluff with a fork (I dont have a sifter!) Cream together the PB, butter, and sugars until light and fluffy. Add ketchup and egg. Beat until well mixed. Thoroughly blend flour mixture into PB mixture. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto baking sheets lined with parchment paper. With fork dipped in flour (or granulated sugar) (my preference), press cookie flat in criss-cross. Bake for 8-10 minutes until golden brown. Cool on wire rack. Do NOT allow PB addicted son-in-law anywhere near them. If successful, hide in freezer to parse out gradually.
> Time to feed the cat. (But not the cookies!!) LOL


Looks yummy!!!


----------



## Designer1234

I would think that the t shirts would be better than cotton strips as there is no stretch and 'give' to sheets or purchased cotton, I think the 
slight stretch and 'give' would be part of what makes the rug work. 

Jmo. 

I am a bit sad tonight -- We used to have a cabin in a place called Silver Lagoon, straight east of Bowden Alberta- We lived there for ll years while we spent our winters in Arizona and at our cabin there. 
I just saw the news and the whole place has been flooded as the little red deer river which was right behind us has an ice log - and the whole area is flooded -- including all the lovely cottages and cabins in the area. We visited our old place last summer and a lovely young couple 
were building a home there which they planned to use as a summer place until he retired. We were so pleased that they had found our little gem of a place. 

Just talked to our neighbors down 3 places from us and they are not allowing any one into the area and all the people living there are being told to leave. I am so sad as it was one of the loveliest acreages in the area - and we miss it . We would have been arriving home from Arizona tomorrow- We always left on April 8 and pulled the rig home and arrived on the 12. We still have a lot of friends there. so sad.


----------



## darowil

Well I'm just popping in from the last tea party- DAvid has just told me that he woudl like the car, after I checked yesterday evening. So need to go out now as I wanted to stop in and buy some eyes for my Panda as one of the bigger Spotlights on the way. to the fottball. So now need to reverse and go first so need to get moving. See you all later and start reading htis one then.


----------



## Sorlenna

I googled the windowpane test: http://www.thekitchn.com/bakers-techniques-how-to-do-th-70784 Seems simple enough.

Car is done and all good, and no cost, even better! I took my crochet to work on while I waited and got a few rows done.


----------



## Spider

Shirley, so sad to read about the cabin. I remember you talking about the area and the pictures before. Memories can never be taken from us, can they?


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Shirley, so sad to read about the cabin. I remember you talking about the area and the pictures before. Memories can never be taken from us, can they?


I just feel so sorry for those who have retired out there. It is such a lovely spot- we never had flooding when we were there but it has flooded 3 times since we moved but it looks as if this is the worst one. I doubt it will be the last flood this year as there is so much snow on the mountains. They are starting to watch the run offs very closely. Glad I live on the top of the highest hill in Calgary.

Talk to you all later. *Purple* I will be sending out a workshop happenings tomorrow showing your mini mees.


----------



## ChrisEl

So sorry to hear about Puff and Pixie. 

When I think of Dulce de Leche, I always think of the scene in Guys and Dolls (such a great musical) where a Dulce de Leche cocktail is mentioned....Also got me to thinking about Tres Leches cake which I had in Texas and would love to make at home. It is so good....

Thank you, Sam, for the great recipes. I like the sound (and name) of Birdseed Bread...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great recipes,Sam, several I will be trying soon. Thanks for all your work.

Shirley, so sorry to hear about the flooding, such a mess. It has been nasty here all day, snowing great big wet flakes all day as well as a cold wind. No spring here yet.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy birthday Bob!!!

Happy Anniversary Carol & Hubby and Paula and Bob!!

Railyn is it your Anniversary also? Or did I misunderstand? I just skimmed the end of last week.

We buy fresh corn on the cob and cut it off the cob and freeze it ourselves.

Beautiful 68f here today same or higher for tomorrow so outside work planned! 

Hope everyone has/is having a great weekend!

Luv n hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, what a beautiful picture! Looks like a painting.


This would be the Lake Matheson one?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> :shock: awesome, breath taking.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.
> ...
> Have a great evening, night, day,
> 
> Kathy


Thanks for the suggestions- I will have to look into these.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I do love the lake mirror images. double the pleasure in one shot.


How is your weather, BTW ? Any storm effects?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wonder how many tshirts would be needed? I have a large hula hoop....


KatyNora said:


> If you have a Goodwill outlet store nearby, you can buy t-shirts at so many $$ per pound. In the retail store, they charge a minimum of $0.99 per shirt and sometimes $2 or $3 each.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for the ideas Kathy. Already have had 2 new fuel pumps put in along with radiator and ignition coil. Never hear of such a business as you described but think I have it worked out. Contacted one of the nationwide business that help folks re=establish their credit after bankruptcy. (First I got my credit score from the top 3 agencies) Anyway they said I would qualify for quite a large amount Not interested in getting a large amount and still want to sit and discuss interest rates but it does look promising. There are several such dealerships in Georgia, 2 fairly near where I live so we are going to try to go up there next week when all three of us can go and check out the cars. Again, thanks. And I still want to get the truck fixed...LOL.


kehinkle said:


> Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!

I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.

EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


Sorlenna said:


> I googled the windowpane test: http://www.thekitchn.com/bakers-techniques-how-to-do-th-70784 Seems simple enough.
> 
> Car is done and all good, and no cost, even better! I took my crochet to work on while I waited and got a few rows done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


Showing definite potential! You will be pleased to see them both, when they are able to come!


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> Dulce de leches --- where does one buy that? Is it in a jar or???? We have a restaurant not far from us with the name of : "Cheesecake Factory" and it has the most delicious Dulce de Leches Cheesecake I have ever tasted. Makes you throw out all the calorie and no-fat books! So many recipes from which to choose and Sam, you do love your meals, don't you? Me, too, especially when I don't have to be the one cooking them. Beautiful day here and was so glad to hear that those in the north are having some pleasant weather for a change. Well, maybe not as far as Michigan or other far northern states, but the mid-Atlantic ones even had 60 degrees the other day. All the trees are now in leaves here and blossoms on the trees are also in evidence. Sam, computers are wonderful when they don't eat up our goodies. See, even they get tempted with all your recipes! Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


Fairly often you can find dulce de leche by the evaporated and condensed milk. Or it might be in the international section. Or you can make it by cooking a can of condensed milk. (or bake it)


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from a gloomy and overcast Sydney. Still warm and humid here though but at least we are not suffering the winds and rain from Cyclone Ita that those in far north Queensland are experiencing.

I am pleased that school finished yesterday - 2 glorious weeks to knit and read. Yay for holidays! DD and her boyfriend will be here for a few days over the Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that as well.

Sending healing wishes to those not feeling well and good wishes for happy days to everyone else. I'll go back now to read what you all have been up to lately!

Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.

I'll catch up again later.


----------



## gagesmom

11pm and I am just checking in. I have caught up since posting earlier. Gage and I ended up watching the smurfs. I got one bunny basket done and sewn, another part way done. Hope to get a few more done tomorrow.

Off to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder how many tshirts would be needed? I have a large hula hoop....


Well, your guess is as good as mine on this one. I don't even have the hula hoop yet. :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


WOW!! that is so neat for a first attempt.


----------



## busyworkerbee

mjs said:


> Fairly often you can find dulce de leche by the evaporated and condensed milk. Or it might be in the international section. Or you can make it by cooking a can of condensed milk. (or bake it)


Man, I thought dulce de leche was something fancy, not something like caramel which you make by boiling a can of condensed milk.


----------



## Bulldog

Just a note, dearhearts to save me a spot.
I have been lurking and taking notes...adding all in need of prayer to my prayer book.
I was down a week with my back and shoulder after all the housecleaning...never got to windows. They will have to wait.
Then I developed another sinus infection. This allergist I was referred to, in my opinion, is a waist of money and time. Two nose spays and no antihistamine and I still live with a Kleenex in my hand. I have had fever, chills, runny nose, and cough. Some better, but ways to go.
Jim is gone for the weekend. He went to State (MSU) to watch them and Ole Miss play and took Carley. His PT instructor has told him to get an appointment with his cardiologist (FINALLY). His internist's nurse called today and said he want to see Jim May 1st. Now maybe he realizes something is not right.
Before Jim left he found Bingo (His dog) just lying around. She wouldn't get up and put weight on one of her legs. So my SIL came and got her and took her to the vet. He has arthritis and a partial tear of the rotator cuff. They gave her a shot and pills for us to give her every twelve hours.
Must lie back down, but wanted to get you a quick note off. I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## busyworkerbee

Spent some one on one time with two nieces yesterday, making the latest fad over here - loom band bangles


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, hope you are feeling better son. You must take it easier, the cleaning will always be there anther day.

Julie, that picture was so beautiful, New Zealand is certainly a scenic place! Wish I could visit.

Nicho, lovely family photos. Hope you enjoy your vacation.

Was out tonight to a concert, they call it the Roots house concert series,the fellow was Bill Bourne, an amazing guitarist. Out ,2 nights n a row is not like me. Snowing like the devil when I came home.

Well, off to bed, must get up early, going to a quilt show with friends, leaving at 9am.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Only through page 3 but need to get to bed so hope to get back late tomorrow... My guest is staying at her cousin's tomorrow night and will be back Sunday night....

Sam,, so sorry to hear about Puff Kitty.... I just hate to think of her alone too but know this is the way they often go. It is harder on us because we want the comfort of comforting them..... Maybe she has just gone to visit some old haunts one last time and will come back to her warm spot.

Aran... thinking good thoughts for the wee pup too..... 

Designer.... How very sad. I do hope that the waters will eventually retreat and people will be able to clean up and get back in their homes..


----------



## iamsam

prayers for the "sled dog" - hope she survives. --- sam



Aran said:


> Had a very long workweek, but now I'm done so let my weekend begin. It's a beautiful day here. Maybe Spring will finally hang around for a while. I saw my first mosquito today. Honestly I did. We have what could be called a wetlands in that it is soggy most of the time, though not necessarily under water unless we get a good rain. This being the back part of our lot. Anyhow, I was out there when I got bit by my first mosquito.
> 
> I went grocery shopping today after work & was in the natural foods/health foods section of the store when I saw some bottled drinks made with chia seeds. I'd heard that chia seeds are one of the super foods. They have a huge amount of fiber, calcium, & iron & good fat, too so I bought some & put a little in some juice. It's kind of weird to drink because the seeds are so small but get stuck in your teeth.
> 
> I'm waiting for my brother-in-law to send word on Pixie, his Pekinese/Shitzu mix. She really is one of the cutest dogs I've ever met. She got hit by a car this afternoon, but that's all I know at this point. She's all of about 12 inches high & is black & white. My dad used to call her his sled dog. I kept asking him how this very short dog could pull him on a sled, so he'd say, "No, she'll be on the sled with me."


----------



## iamsam

that is majestic - no other word describes it - beautiful - the kind of view one would like to be able to see every day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


----------



## iamsam

how nice to see you siouxann - and thanks for the recipe - think I will need to make them - wonder what the ketchup does for them. hmmmm - will have to see. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. All those recipes! I will be trying the coconut cream Easter eggs. My mother used to make eggs by grating fresh coconuts and mixing with 10x (confectioners) sugar. She would dip them in a mixture of melted unsweetened chocolate and paraffin. I prefer semi-sweet chocolate so use chocolate chips melted.
> They are definitely not for the calorie conscious!
> 
> While at lunch today, I saw a receipt on the back of a Heinz ketchup bottle for Tic Tac Toe cookies. It appears to be a form of PB cookie, but contains ¼ cup of the ketchup. I took a picture of the recipe with my cell phone:
> 1 ½ Cups Flour, ½ cup Softened Butter or Margarine,
> ½ tsp Baking Soda, ½ cup Granulated Sugar,
> ¼ tsp Salt, ½ cup Firmly packed Brown sugar,
> ¾ cup Peanut Butter, ¼ cup Ketchup,
> 1 Egg
> 
> Preheat oven to 375º F. Combine flour, baking soda and salt and fluff with a fork (I dont have a sifter!) Cream together the PB, butter, and sugars until light and fluffy. Add ketchup and egg. Beat until well mixed. Thoroughly blend flour mixture into PB mixture. Drop by tablespoonfuls onto baking sheets lined with parchment paper. With fork dipped in flour (or granulated sugar) (my preference), press cookie flat in criss-cross. Bake for 8-10 minutes until golden brown. Cool on wire rack. Do NOT allow PB addicted son-in-law anywhere near them. If successful, hide in freezer to parse out gradually.
> Time to feed the cat. (But not the cookies!!) LOL


----------



## iamsam

great vegetables - love the poodle. have a good weekend and don't buy too much yarn. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, great sounding recipes. Made me hungry reading them so have been snacking on some things I have in the van (olives, super grains dipping chips, fruit and nut mixture, hummus, a couple of crackers and some dried seaweed.) Yeah, not a good selection for supper but oh well. At least it gets some of the no nos out of the van.
> 
> Caught up on last week's today after my run from Columbus, IN to Mount Vernon, OH. Picked up around 10:30 and delivered by 3:00.
> 
> Happy anniversary to GrandmaPaula and Bob and to Carol and her DH. Also happy birthday to Bob.
> 
> Carol, I hope both of you continue to heal. So sorry about the confusing doctor's visit. You would think they would put things in plain words for us laymen.
> 
> Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.
> 
> Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.
> 
> Just outside Columbus, OH and it looks like this is where I will spend the weekend. May go to the yarn stores to browse. Okay, everyone, stop laughing! It could happen. Need to finish the ruffle scarf, the socks need to be worked on and poor panda has spent the week with two circa struck through his head. I'd take a pic but it might traumatize some of you.
> 
> Have a great evening, night, day,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

that is sad Shirley - hopefully once things dry out maybe it won't be as bad as one might think - muddy for sure but hopefully cleanable and repairable. please let us know if you hear anything else. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I would think that the t shirts would be better than cotton strips as there is no stretch and 'give' to sheets or purchased cotton, I think the
> slight stretch and 'give' would be part of what makes the rug work.
> 
> Jmo.
> 
> I am a bit sad tonight -- We used to have a cabin in a place called Silver Lagoon, straight east of Bowden Alberta- We lived there for ll years while we spent our winters in Arizona and at our cabin there.
> I just saw the news and the whole place has been flooded as the little red deer river which was right behind us has an ice log - and the whole area is flooded -- including all the lovely cottages and cabins in the area. We visited our old place last summer and a lovely young couple
> were building a home there which they planned to use as a summer place until he retired. We were so pleased that they had found our little gem of a place.
> 
> Just talked to our neighbors down 3 places from us and they are not allowing any one into the area and all the people living there are being told to leave. I am so sad as it was one of the loveliest acreages in the area - and we miss it . We would have been arriving home from Arizona tomorrow- We always left on April 8 and pulled the rig home and arrived on the 12. We still have a lot of friends there. so sad.


----------



## iamsam

did you say snow - oh my - does spring ever show up for you? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Great recipes,Sam, several I will be trying soon. Thanks for all your work.
> 
> Shirley, so sorry to hear about the flooding, such a mess. It has been nasty here all day, snowing great big wet flakes all day as well as a cold wind. No spring here yet.


----------



## iamsam

we used to freeze corn on the cob - blanch it and then we put four cobs in a bread bag and then in another bread bag and into the freezer. when you fixed it during the winter it tasted like it was fresh off the stalk. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Happy birthday Bob!!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Carol & Hubby and Paula and Bob!!
> 
> Railyn is it your Anniversary also? Or did I misunderstand? I just skimmed the end of last week.
> 
> We buy fresh corn on the cob and cut it off the cob and freeze it ourselves.
> 
> Beautiful 68f here today same or higher for tomorrow so outside work planned!
> 
> Hope everyone has/is having a great weekend!
> 
> Luv n hugs


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Sam I have some vodka if you are willing to share the orange juice. :lol: Very sad to hear about Puff Kitty, we do worry especially when they are older.
> 
> The receipts sound very tasty. The hola hoop I remember it well. With three of us girls we had a lot of fun. My girls were pretty good at it when they were younger too.


~~~Ditto to you Sam. Comfots to you for Puff Kitty. I hope she comes back soon.{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam

there are different size hula hoops? it won't be disasterous if you run out - just buy some more and cut them up. I just think it sounds like fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder how many tshirts would be needed? I have a large hula hoop....


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have a hula hoop I bought at least 6 months ago to make this pattern but haven't gotten around (LOL) to it yet....don't have the old t-shirts...guess I could just make strips out of cotton fabric though.
> 
> Dinner ordered: General Tso's Chicken, Chicken Fried Rice , Egg rolls.....pick up in 15 minutes so DH already headed out. Ya'll come!


~~~On our way! mmmmmmm....sounds good! Bringing some tea plum wine. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

certainly better than my first attempt - never got too far past crocheting a chain and then trying to crochet into each loop. poor Kathy was ready to tear out her hair. lol sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I always hit quote reply - don't you? --- sam


~~~I do...and then sometimes delete parts that I am not responding to.


----------



## iamsam

they are an American team - the san Francisco giants - they used to be the new York giants and the dodgers used to be the Brooklyn dodgers - aren't they in LA now?

nice looking children - looks like they are enjoying themselves - that must have been an exhibitition game. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a gloomy and overcast Sydney. Still warm and humid here though but at least we are not suffering the winds and rain from Cyclone Ita that those in far north Queensland are experiencing.
> 
> I am pleased that school finished yesterday - 2 glorious weeks to knit and read. Yay for holidays! DD and her boyfriend will be here for a few days over the Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that as well.
> 
> Sending healing wishes to those not feeling well and good wishes for happy days to everyone else. I'll go back now to read what you all have been up to lately!
> 
> Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.
> 
> I'll catch up again later.


----------



## iamsam

betty - spend the weekend in a prone position - and rest - no wonder you are tire and sore - goodness - I was tired and sore just listening to all you were doing. hope you are feeling better soon. healing energy to you and jim. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just a note, dearhearts to save me a spot.
> I have been lurking and taking notes...adding all in need of prayer to my prayer book.
> I was down a week with my back and shoulder after all the housecleaning...never got to windows. They will have to wait.
> Then I developed another sinus infection. This allergist I was referred to, in my opinion, is a waist of money and time. Two nose spays and no antihistamine and I still live with a Kleenex in my hand. I have had fever, chills, runny nose, and cough. Some better, but ways to go.
> Jim is gone for the weekend. He went to State (MSU) to watch them and Ole Miss play and took Carley. His PT instructor has told him to get an appointment with his cardiologist (FINALLY). His internist's nurse called today and said he want to see Jim May 1st. Now maybe he realizes something is not right.
> Before Jim left he found Bingo (His dog) just lying around. She wouldn't get up and put weight on one of her legs. So my SIL came and got her and took her to the vet. He has arthritis and a partial tear of the rotator cuff. They gave her a shot and pills for us to give her every twelve hours.
> Must lie back down, but wanted to get you a quick note off. I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


----------



## iamsam

my aunt used to use rug yarn to do that stitch on wire hangers for her delicate blouses and dresses. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Spent some one on one time with two nieces yesterday, making the latest fad over here - loom band bangles


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Sam, great sounding recipes. Made me hungry reading them so have been snacking on some things I have in the van (olives, super grains dipping chips, fruit and nut mixture, hummus, a couple of crackers and some dried seaweed.) Yeah, not a good selection for supper but oh well. At least it gets some of the no nos out of the van.
> 
> Caught up on last week's today after my run from Columbus, IN to Mount Vernon, OH. Picked up around 10:30 and delivered by 3:00.
> 
> Happy anniversary to GrandmaPaula and Bob and to Carol and her DH. Also happy birthday to Bob.
> 
> Carol, I hope both of you continue to heal. So sorry about the confusing doctor's visit. You would think they would put things in plain words for us laymen.
> 
> Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.
> 
> Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.
> 
> Just outside Columbus, OH and it looks like this is where I will spend the weekend. May go to the yarn stores to browse. Okay, everyone, stop laughing! It could happen. Need to finish the ruffle scarf, the socks need to be worked on and poor panda has spent the week with two circa struck through his head. I'd take a pic but it might traumatize some of you.
> 
> Have a great evening, night, day,
> 
> Kathy


~~~~WHOA!!! Mt. Vernon is my home town! Born there & lived in the same house the whole time. When I was born my parents planted a magnolia tree with 7 buds on it in the front yard. Now it is the BIGGEST magnolia tree around....it is a beautiful site in the sprintime! It's a small town...but it was home, and a nice place to grown up in. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle
.
Julie said:


> ~~~~Julie, they do make external fans for laptops. It plus into the computer, and the computer sits on top of it....it's flat and about the same size of the laptop. I had to get one and it works well. My computer guru is a college student and is short on time to order & get a new fan installed, so this is holding my act together until he gets a break in school.


----------



## iamsam

think it is time I was in bed - see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, hope you are feeling better son. You must take it easier, the cleaning will always be there anther day.
> 
> Julie, that picture was so beautiful, New Zealand is certainly a scenic place! Wish I could visit.
> 
> Nicho, lovely family photos. Hope you enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Was out tonight to a concert, they call it the Roots house concert series,the fellow was Bill Bourne, an amazing guitarist. Out ,2 nights n a row is not like me. Snowing like the devil when I came home.
> 
> Well, off to bed, must get up early, going to a quilt show with friends, leaving at 9am.


One can always dream! there are lots of places I will never see now- though my younger brothers have seen much more then have I. I saw a program this afternoon on the struggle they go to keeping aircraft running during the Canadian winter- and to keep the runways etc, ice free- whole other world from mine!
Hope you are sound asleep now!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is majestic - no other word describes it - beautiful - the kind of view one would like to be able to see every day. --- sam


It is, isn't it? No wonder the Alps were chosen by Sir Peter Jackson, as his back drop for the LotR series and the Hobbit. Surprisingly few of us live out there- it is a very dry climate by our standards!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Julie, they do make external fans for laptops. It plus into the computer, and the computer sits on top of it....it's flat and about the same size of the laptop. I had to get one and it works well. My computer guru is a college student and is short on time to order & get a new fan installed, so this is holding my act together until he gets a break in school.


That is what I have been thinking of- just a bit short of the 'ready' at present- will be better once I am underway with the Workshop. My computer guru, is Bronwen and I think she has one.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Just a note, dearhearts to save me a spot.
> I have been lurking and taking notes...adding all in need of prayer to my prayer book.
> I was down a week with my back and shoulder after all the housecleaning...never got to windows. They will have to wait.
> Then I developed another sinus infection. This allergist I was referred to, in my opinion, is a waist of money and time. Two nose spays and no antihistamine and I still live with a Kleenex in my hand. I have had fever, chills, runny nose, and cough. Some better,....Betty


~~~fever & chills don't sound like allergies to me. You may have some kind of flu....Take care....and REST! The windows & dust can wait! If you try get up & moving too soon, you get sicka agian...much worse than before. Please don't take chances.....
Glad DH will be going to the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2

If Sam is going to bed- the larks will be starting to wake up! Whoever, hope you are rested- it is time for our evening news. the cyclone is now only a category 1- so that is good- although I do wonder about the Indigenous community?- I missed the first part.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Time for me to get to bed....it's already Saturday's wee hours...Aran, fingers crossed for the puppy. Sure hope Bingo heals quickly, Betty. Nicho, loved the family pictures. Shirley, we hope the waters will quickly recede and warm breezes will blow to dry things out.

Long day of trying to catch up, knit a bit, etc. etc. Need to sleep. We may take a day trip to WI tomorrow, so I'll be behind for sure. Good wishes to all...prayers of healing for all, too. Take care...Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 11 April 14
> 
> Well  this is rather an upset. I was well into my opening and poof  everything vanished  all the documents I had lined up (recipes) to use  gone. So  this is going to take some work  I think I have lost everything  I checked in my document files but couldnt find any of them. Wish I had some vodka for the orange juice I am drinking. Lol
> 
> sam


Well for someone who lost all he was going to put in you've done well- and I see you were on time as well.
Going out again -made a simple slice for the community tea so I'm going.
Footy sarted terribly, we looked terrible but came out fighting after the first break and we ended up almost doubling the other teams score- and htis was last years premeir so a very good team. As I left I said to David that the only thing in out favout for the game was that it was a home game. Certainly didn't expect such a good win ig we even won. So very happy.
If I remember I will post the simple slice later.
Sorry about your kitty Sam- one advantage fo not having pets is don't have to deal with them dying.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering how some first pages get to be so long- seeing as how Gwen hit 'Quote Reply' and we are still not at page 2!


I haven't ever counted them- but I wonder if it the number if posts not the length that determines the page breaks?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.

Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> Fairly often you can find dulce de leche by the evaporated and condensed milk. Or it might be in the international section. Or you can make it by cooking a can of condensed milk. (or bake it)


Ah, you're talking about our tins of Caramel (Nestle, I think)...I can eat it straight out of the tin by the spoonful....and often have!  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Ah, you're talking about our tins of Caramel (Nestle, I think)...I can eat it straight out of the tin by the spoonful....and often have!  :lol:


Morning Kate, I'm with you on that one. When we were still on sweet rationing my Nanna used to mix condensed milk with coco powder and put in a few raisins. I still love it and now my gks do too.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, I thought dulce de leche was something fancy, not something like caramel which you make by boiling a can of condensed milk.


It is fancy,sort of but all things fancy start out ordinary. You can make it. Here's one way using your oven. I cheat and buy mine.

http://www.chow.com/recipes/28374-dulce-de-leche


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


Beautiful...and so different from our flat, tidewater landscape!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Sam, great sounding recipes. Made me hungry reading them so have been snacking on some things I have in the van (olives, super grains dipping chips, fruit and nut mixture, hummus, a couple of crackers and some dried seaweed.) Yeah, not a good selection for supper but oh well. At least it gets some of the no nos out of the van.
> 
> Caught up on last week's today after my run from Columbus, IN to Mount Vernon, OH. Picked up around 10:30 and delivered by 3:00.
> 
> Happy anniversary to GrandmaPaula and Bob and to Carol and her DH. Also happy birthday to Bob.
> 
> Carol, I hope both of you continue to heal. So sorry about the confusing doctor's visit. You would think they would put things in plain words for us laymen.
> 
> Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.
> 
> Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.
> 
> Just outside Columbus, OH and it looks like this is where I will spend the weekend. May go to the yarn stores to browse. Okay, everyone, stop laughing! It could happen. Need to finish the ruffle scarf, the socks need to be worked on and poor panda has spent the week with two circa struck through his head. I'd take a pic but it might traumatize some of you.
> 
> Have a great evening, night, day,
> 
> Kathy


Cute veggies....that would encourage any veggie hating child to have a nibble!
You sure do stay busy.
Travel safely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOPSIE!!
JK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


Ot sure is particularly spectacular


----------



## jknappva

I just saw the news and the whole place has been flooded as the little red deer river which was right behind us has an ice log - and the whole area is flooded -- including all the lovely cottages and cabins in the area. We visited our old place last summer and a lovely young couple 
were building a home there which they planned to use as a summer place until he retired. We were so pleased that they had found our little gem of a place.

I'm so sorry to hear about the flooding. I pray everyone in the area is safe.
Hopefully, there's just water and no lasting damage. The water will dry up. I hope in a couple of months you'll find that everything is as good as new with minimum water damage.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors. 

Today's coffee

HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


C did good. It's always nice when someone else starts needlework/crochet&knitting. Perhaps it will encourage more LYS to open. We really only have Michaels and A.C.Moore here. No specialty shops at all...you'd think in a city of about 200,000, there would be at least one!!
good luck getting DD a car, Gwen.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I would think that the t shirts would be better than cotton strips as there is no stretch and 'give' to sheets or purchased cotton, I think the
> slight stretch and 'give' would be part of what makes the rug work.
> 
> Jmo.
> 
> I am a bit sad tonight -- We used to have a cabin in a place called Silver Lagoon, straight east of Bowden Alberta- We lived there for ll years while we spent our winters in Arizona and at our cabin there.
> I just saw the news and the whole place has been flooded as the little red deer river which was right behind us has an ice log - and the whole area is flooded -- including all the lovely cottages and cabins in the area. We visited our old place last summer and a lovely young couple
> were building a home there which they planned to use as a summer place until he retired. We were so pleased that they had found our little gem of a place.
> 
> Just talked to our neighbors down 3 places from us and they are not allowing any one into the area and all the people living there are being told to leave. I am so sad as it was one of the loveliest acreages in the area - and we miss it . We would have been arriving home from Arizona tomorrow- We always left on April 8 and pulled the rig home and arrived on the 12. We still have a lot of friends there. so sad.


It does leave you feeling a sense of loss when a place you loved is destroyed (or possibly so in your case). Our first house was burnt down by the people we sold it to. Had felt reluctant to sell it to them as didn't feel like they would take good care of it and unfortunately this turned out to be correct. He ended up jailed for arson- after uping the insurance a few days before and making sure the dogs- who never left the place- were away. Surely if you are going to burn down your house you don't make it so obvious.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


Spectacular photo thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jknappva

Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.

I'll catch up again later.[/quote]

Enjoy your time off work.
Looks as if everyone is having fun...a LOOONG vacation is just a dream here in the States. You're lucky if you get 2 weeks.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Must lie back down, but wanted to get you a quick note off. I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty[/quote]

Betty, please take better care of yourself...that housework will always be there. Unless your have elves that come in and clean at night. If you find some, see if they'll pay a visit to me!
Sorry to hear about the fur-baby. My cat has a touch of arthritis but, thank goodness, it hasn't bothered her this winter, surprisingly since it's been a bad one. She limped a lot last winter.
Glad the dr isn't ignoring Jim's problems. I do hope he will listen to what they say.
Hugs and blessings....slow down, girlfriend.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I haven't ever counted them- but I wonder if it the number if posts not the length that determines the page breaks?


Goodness knows!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Beautiful...and so different from our flat, tidewater landscape!
> Junek


Very different from our local landscape, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Ot sure is particularly spectacular


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Spectacular photo thanks for sharing it.


Good Morning, Caren! How are you, today? Have you get all the Insurance people sorted or is that still ongoing?


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


Your little daffs are so pretty....I think our spring is finally here. Some of our early blooming trees have bloomed and leafed out. And the larger trees have a green haze with tiny new leaves just sprouting.
Your holiday looks amazing from all the photos. What luxurious accomodations on the steam train!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Oops! There I have been catching up on here and forgetting it is a NEW week. :roll: So I am here..... The weather was a bit brighter today, even a little bit of sun. Off to finish catching up....


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


Lovely morning sky....but still looks chilly. And coffee looks fantastic. Might have to get a second cup after seeing that!
Hope you have a chance to relax this weekend or at least so some things you enjoy.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .

CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
4 oz margarine, melted
1 cup self-raisng flour (just add your normal raisng agents)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup coconut.
Mix these ingredients together. Press into a greased tray and cook for 15 minutes in a moderate oven. (I used about 170/(320 F in fan forced)
Now cover the base with
a layer of choc bits
a layer of chopped nuts (I used flaked almonds)
a layer of coconut
all evenly sprinkled (no amounts).
Cover with a can of condensed milk and bake in a moderate overn about 25 minutes until a plae golden colour. Cool and cut into slices.

I gave it 20 minutes in my fan forced and it was a bit long so watch carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oops! There I have been catching up on here and forgetting it is a NEW week. :roll: So I am here..... The weather was a bit brighter today, even a little bit of sun. Off to finish catching up....


And presumably still waiting for baby!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Oops! There I have been catching up on here and forgetting it is a NEW week. :roll: So I am here..... The weather was a bit brighter today, even a little bit of sun. Off to finish catching up....


So your GD won't be born on David Cassidy's birthday as it is almost gone over here. Maybe mine instead.

Night night all, time for reading without no computer screen. Think it may be helping though not sure yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
> 4 oz margarine, melted
> 1 cup self-raisng flour (just add your normal raisng agents)
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1 cup coconut.
> Mix these ingredients together. Press into a greased tray and cook for 15 minutes in a moderate oven. (I used about 170/(320 F in fan forced)
> Now cover the base with
> a layer of choc bits
> a layer of chopped nuts (I used flaked almonds)
> a layer of coconut
> all evenly sprinkled (no amounts).
> Cover with a can of condensed milk and bake in a moderate overn about 25 minutes until a plae golden colour. Cool and cut into slices.
> 
> I gave it 20 minutes in my fan forced and it was a bit long so watch carefully.


Sounds like it would be good for Pooh Bear!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning, Caren! How are you, today? Have you get all the Insurance people sorted or is that still ongoing?


Good evening or rathe night Julie. I am doing pretty good. Insurance will be on going for a few months, they never do anything fast it seems. Not for fires any ways. Tis a lovely day so far have been up almost before the birds. The water is getting closer to the house, it is nearly at the pool deck on at the one end.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening or rathe night Julie. I am doing pretty good. Insurance will be on going for a few months, they never do anything fast it seems. Not for fires any ways. Tis a lovely day so far have been up almost before the birds. The water is getting closer to the house, it is nearly at the pool deck on at the one end.


Is there a lot of melt still to go? or is it reaching the end? You don't need a flood as well. Glad you are doing good- I am feeling peckish, not quite sure what to do about that! May make a drink.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there a lot of melt still to go? or is it reaching the end? You don't need a flood as well. Glad you are doing good- I am feeling peckish, not quite sure what to do about that! May make a drink.


It is getting to the end finally. I can't get to my trees to tap them so I'll have to resort to asking my sister if she has any extra maple syrup. There is nothing left that can be ruined if things flood. Just makes for greener grass. Most all my gardens are raised to make life easier for me. It is about time I get something to eat the teens are stating to rise and get their day started.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> So your GD won't be born on David Cassidy's birthday as it is almost gone over here. Maybe mine instead.
> 
> Night night all, time for reading without no computer screen. Think it may be helping though not sure yet.


It could very well be on you birthday.  Have a good sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And presumably still waiting for baby!


 :thumbup: Still waiting,waiting.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Lovely morning sky....but still looks chilly. And coffee looks fantastic. Might have to get a second cup after seeing that!
> Hope you have a chance to relax this weekend or at least so some things you enjoy.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Today there won't be much in the way of relaxing have to get he laundry done up and make a few heat and eat meals. Then sort through some of the winter stuff decide what to keep and what to donate. I relax while I watch the races, I guess there will be a bit of relaxing going on. :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

Thanks again for a great start to a new week Sam. So many recipes... will have a proper look tomorrow. Sorry to hear about you kitty.

It does sound like Spring is finally arriving over there for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like it would be good for Pooh Bear!


Or me!  I just LOVE condensed milk. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting to the end finally. I can't get to my trees to tap them so I'll have to resort to asking my sister if she has any extra maple syrup. There is nothing left that can be ruined if things flood. Just makes for greener grass. Most all my gardens are raised to make life easier for me. It is about time I get something to eat the teens are stating to rise and get their day started.


Small mercies- I guess a year without tapping the trees can be managed- a pity though- your maple syrup is so good! And it is good that you have mostly raised beds- a lot better for one's back!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Still waiting,waiting.


So DD is not going for the induction. I think you have already said she is a bit frightened by the thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Or me!  I just LOVE condensed milk. :thumbup:


me too, but I eat the whole can in one sitting usually- so I avoid it!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
> 
> This sounds delicious will have to put it on my must make list, which means it has been printed out and posted on the fridge. If we like it I pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Silverowl

Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.

I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.

Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, but I eat the whole can in one sitting usually- so I avoid it!


We have tiny little single serve cans here, perfect for taking along to dip apple slices into. I will have to look and see if I have some in the cupboard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.
> 
> I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


I am sorry to hear of this- sadly happens to so many- but Bless you for being there for her!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> We have tiny little single serve cans here, perfect for taking along to dip apple slices into. I will have to look and see if I have some in the cupboard.


Ours are great big, good one cup or more size- don't have any to check exactly how big- one serving sounds a great idea!


----------



## jheiens

Goog morning, all.

The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.

We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting. 

Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation. 

The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.

It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Sam, great sounding recipes. Made me hungry reading them so have been snacking on some things I have in the van (olives, super grains dipping chips, fruit and nut mixture, hummus, a couple of crackers and some dried seaweed.) Yeah, not a good selection for supper but oh well. At least it gets some of the no nos out of the van.
> 
> Caught up on last week's today after my run from Columbus, IN to Mount Vernon, OH. Picked up around 10:30 and delivered by 3:00.
> 
> Happy anniversary to GrandmaPaula and Bob and to Carol and her DH. Also happy birthday to Bob.
> 
> Carol, I hope both of you continue to heal. So sorry about the confusing doctor's visit. You would think they would put things in plain words for us laymen.
> 
> Gwen, sorry about the loan falling through. Have you tried any of the pay here places? My DD1 has bought a couple of cars from such a place. They install a device that won't let you start the car if you haven't paid but gives you a code to put in. Also, have they tested the fuel pressure in your truck? I have had fuel pumps that would gradually go out and that sounds like what it did. Hope your mechanic gets it figured out.
> 
> Julie, are you talking about a laptop that overheats or a desk computer? If it is a computer, you can take the housing (case) off of it or pull it part way out. Just a matter of a few small screws. Also, put a fan near it on low, blowing towards the cpu. If it is a laptop, raise it off of the desk by placing a couple books under the outside edges, so that it leaves a space underneath. You can even use a fan on it to keep it cooler. Hope this helps. My tablet sometimes stops charging because the battery gets too hot. I've set it on top of a glass of ice to cool it down.
> 
> Just outside Columbus, OH and it looks like this is where I will spend the weekend. May go to the yarn stores to browse. Okay, everyone, stop laughing! It could happen. Need to finish the ruffle scarf, the socks need to be worked on and poor panda has spent the week with two circa struck through his head. I'd take a pic but it might traumatize some of you.
> 
> Have a great evening, night, day,
> 
> Kathy


Now that is awesome,


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How scary none the less. How is Tim taking all this? I am so glad we don't seem to have the gun crime that the US seems to have to live with- but of course you do have so many millions more people than we do- so I guess it could be partly arithmetic.


----------



## Silverowl

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope Tim wasn't to upset by the situation.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


Alright now, better then me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress on guernsey number two:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> So DD is not going for the induction. I think you have already said she is a bit frightened by the thought.


Not yet anyway, they have warned her that there is a higher chance of instrumental delivery or emergency ceasarian, so she so far wont take the chance.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> my aunt used to use rug yarn to do that stitch on wire hangers for her delicate blouses and dresses. --- sam


Do you know if anyone still makes "Rug Yarn" anymore? I used to buy Aunt Lydia's Cotton Rug yarn and make dolls out of it. Guess I could use a thicker yarn, but that worked up so nicely for my purpose.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> We have tiny little single serve cans here, perfect for taking along to dip apple slices into. I will have to look and see if I have some in the cupboard.


Now that sounds like a good idea, havent seen them ever here though.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, what a gorgeous Gansy pattern!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


Wow! That is fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> they are an American team - the san Francisco giants - they used to be the new York giants and the dodgers used to be the Brooklyn dodgers - aren't they in LA now?
> 
> nice looking children - looks like they are enjoying themselves - that must have been an exhibitition game. --- sam


Ditto :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Not yet anyway, they have warned her that there is a higher chance of instrumental delivery or emergency ceasarian, so she so far wont take the chance.


mmmmm, so it is still wait and see. It is always hard at this point, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, what a gorgeous Gansy pattern!


and it has been all my own work! Thanks! Well the patterns are traditional to Eriskay but otherwise all my own work!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! That is fabulous. :thumbup:


That is rather what I thought!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


Good job C, better than I can do... cant do a thing yet with crochet... and no time to practice. LOL


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


What a gorgeous coffee service, and the table cover is so bright and cheerful. Thanks for sharing!
Sounds like your wildlife is out and about this morning. I love sitting on the deck in the early morning with a hot drink and just listening to the birds. So soothing.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


Lovely photos, spring flowers are lovely, beautiful family :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a gloomy and overcast Sydney. Still warm and humid here though but at least we are not suffering the winds and rain from Cyclone Ita that those in far north Queensland are experiencing.
> 
> I am pleased that school finished yesterday - 2 glorious weeks to knit and read. Yay for holidays! DD and her boyfriend will be here for a few days over the Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that as well.
> 
> Sending healing wishes to those not feeling well and good wishes for happy days to everyone else. I'll go back now to read what you all have been up to lately!
> 
> Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.
> 
> I'll catch up again later.


Good to hear from you again. Take care. Great photos, what a fantastic experience for them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 5, bedtime for me. Goodnight all, have a safe and happy day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.
> 
> I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


Good to see you. Sending peaceful energy your way. ((((HUGS)))) back to you, Paul and his mum.

Hope you have a great week end.


----------



## flyty1n

siouxann said:


> Do you know if anyone still makes "Rug Yarn" anymore? I used to buy Aunt Lydia's Cotton Rug yarn and make dolls out of it. Guess I could use a thicker yarn, but that worked up so nicely for my purpose.


It is made still by Caron, I believe, and Herrschners online used to carry it. Check out Klein's Big Dollar in Aberdeen, South Dakota on line. That's where I get my supply when I go "home". JoAnn's has their own brand which is a bit thinner,but still the same basic material. Good luck on finding it.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


Lovely coffee, nice to relax and enjoy the land. Beautiful photo. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> It is sad to see so many of our young doing things like this. We have been lucky so far this year only one bomb threat so far. Last year there were several before christmas. A few teens have had guns and knives taken from them though. It is sad that things get to that point.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


Looking good, love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Now that sounds like a good idea, havent seen them ever here though.


It is a good idea seems my girls would eat the whole large can in one sitting. Me not so much I have never been big on sweets.


----------



## ChrisEl

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Julie, they do make external fans for laptops. It plus into the computer, and the computer sits on top of it....it's flat and about the same size of the laptop. I had to get one and it works well. My computer guru is a college student and is short on time to order & get a new fan installed, so this is holding my act together until he gets a break in school.


Thank you for this tip!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> What a gorgeous coffee service, and the table cover is so bright and cheerful. Thanks for sharing!
> Sounds like your wildlife is out and about this morning. I love sitting on the deck in the early morning with a hot drink and just listening to the birds. So soothing.


Thank you. The table cover reminded me of a blanket mum used to have years ago. 
The wild life is definitely out and about and according to the fedex driver the pigs are out too. :roll:


----------



## TNS

Sam, sorry about puff kitty, we do feel so sad about seeing our dear pets going downhill. Cats do often hide away somewhere quiet to pass - maybe they know how upset we will be!
Thanks for all the recipes, double time effort for you this week. 
Must try to catch up a bit further whilst I have internet. ( we've just taken DD to her sheep farm for the lambing. They have around 800 ewes and have already started lambing so it's going to be very busy 24 hours a day ( but in shifts)


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


Wow!


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


Always enjoy the pictures. The tablecloth in the first photo is lovely...


----------



## ChrisEl

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The teacher who carried Tim sounds like many of the caring and courageous teachers I used to work with. Just on a day to day basis I thought they were often unsung heroes for what they did. Hope the troubled young man gets help...sometimes acts like that by someone of that age are a call for help.


----------



## ChrisEl

siouxann said:


> Do you know if anyone still makes "Rug Yarn" anymore? I used to buy Aunt Lydia's Cotton Rug yarn and make dolls out of it. Guess I could use a thicker yarn, but that worked up so nicely for my purpose.


I remember Aunt Lydia's but haven't seen it lately...Here's a mail order source--looks similar:
http://www.herrschners.com/product/Herrschners+Craft+and+Rug+Yarn.aspx
Just noticed an earlier response---maybe Herrschner's still carries Aunt Lydia's...it's a fun site to browse.


----------



## Aran

Pixie survived the night. She has a broken femur & an injured eye along with cuts & bruises. We're waiting to hear back from the vet if it's more serious than that. Unfortunately, she's 13 years old, which is kind of old for a dog, but she's a small dog which live longer than big dogs. 

The village closest to me is having their garage sales this weekend. It seems too soon for garage sales here in Ohio, but not actually. It just seems like it's taken Spring a while to arrive. I saw two wood ducks take off out of our pond this morning.

Going to see friends today & hang out a coffee shop. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## gagesmom

Aran glad to hear that Pixie survived the night. Poor little thing.  


Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


Good afternoon. Your little daffodils are looking lovely and is that petunias I see as well. What a handsome family you have. Hope you are enjoying the time in your garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely coffee, nice to relax and enjoy the land. Beautiful photo. :thumbup:


Thank you, yes it is nice to sit out and enjoy the morning even though I do hear the traffic it is still peaceful. Yesterday the local boys had their bikes out racing up and down the road. Later they had ATV's out racing as well.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> and it has been all my own work! Thanks! Well the patterns are traditional to Eriskay but otherwise all my own work!


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Sam, sorry about puff kitty, we do feel so sad about seeing our dear pets going downhill. Cats do often hide away somewhere quiet to pass - maybe they know how upset we will be!
> Thanks for all the recipes, double time effort for you this week.
> Must try to catch up a bit further whilst I have internet. ( we've just taken DD to her sheep farm for the lambing. They have around 800 ewes and have already started lambing so it's going to be very busy 24 hours a day ( but in shifts)


I do miss the lambs this time of year, they are such fun. The two sheep farms have closed. I only have three cows this year we are waiting to calf. I am trying to down size a bit seems how the teens have lost interest and Jamie will be working.


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> Always enjoy the pictures. The tablecloth in the first photo is lovely...


I enjoy sharing seems a waste if I were to keep them to myself.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie your gansey is looking terrific.I am sure it will be snuggly warm when finished. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...Wow, great recovery!!!! How frustrating to have everything disappear. Computer gremlins at work again. Have you seen your cat again?? Sorry to hear last days are looming. Not easy as one develops such a close bond to them.

Caren...Hope that melt-off doesn't reach the house. You don't need another major problem. Thinking of you. Oh no..See where the pigs are out on another adventure. Did the Fed Ex person have a delivery to you or just kind enough to let you know?

Julie...Breathtaking photo of Lake Matheson and mountains. Your sweaters are museum quality IMHO. 

Bulldog...Please take it easy. We all tend to over-do and I am guilty of the same so not meant critically, but take it easier and spread the work out over time.

Designer...So sorry it flooded in your beautiful spot where you used to live. Hope the damage isn't lasting and things will go on there.

Gwen...For Cindy...Wow that is amazing for a first piece. It is really beautiful. Talent galore!!!!

Aran...So glad Pixie survived the night. Sad that at her age she had to have this happen as it will probably mean ongoing pain for her now. Did she escape the house?? I had that happen once and lost my dog.

BusyworkerBee...So glad the cyclone was downgraded. It could have taken so many lives. There will still be damage I am sure. They said that it is quite unusual to have these in April. Hope it doesn't pick up strength again and just dies out now. I had to google Australian news to get anything on it. Can't believe we didn't have any news about something so major.

Gagesmom...How is the Bunny Marathon coming?

Pacer...I'm sure Easter is welcome with having a little break from your work.

Kehinkle...Those veggie photos were so creative. Mt. Vernon, OH is very close to where my brother lives. His mailing address is Howard, OH but believe his little town is Millersburg Routes 62 & 36. Very tiny town. He is minister of a church there and quite loved by the whole community. I'm not surprised as he is the best brother anyone could ever have. He is the baby of the family and a year younger than my son. 

Sorlenna...Glad the car was no cost. I always feel so joyful when I see your avatar.

TNS...Around 800 ewes lambing. Wow. Your DD will be exhausted for sure. Must be an amazing experience.

OhioJoy...Sounds like you will feel confident Tim will be taken care of after finding out how this teacher took care of him. Wonderful people to also help this young man now whose father was shot to death for no reason. Hope he will find the help he needs to heal and go on to a productive life rather than a destructive life. 

Purple...Photos are lovely and I particularly love the colors yellow and purple together. My daffodils are suddenly above the ground and I can see the yellow puffing and ready to break out. Hope for Spring. Looks like 3 sunny days in a row for us. Hmmmm are we breaking a record.

Hugs for everyone but especially those I didn't mention.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh yes Caren, loved all the colors in that tablecloth and want that coffee set. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a gloomy and overcast Sydney. Still warm and humid here though but at least we are not suffering the winds and rain from Cyclone Ita that those in far north Queensland are experiencing.
> 
> I am pleased that school finished yesterday - 2 glorious weeks to knit and read. Yay for holidays! DD and her boyfriend will be here for a few days over the Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that as well.
> 
> Sending healing wishes to those not feeling well and good wishes for happy days to everyone else. I'll go back now to read what you all have been up to lately!
> 
> Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.
> 
> I'll catch up again later.


Love the photos of your family having such a great time. The train photos later show some very nice upholstery in an old-fashioned train. Experience of a lifetime and lovely family.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Today there won't be much in the way of relaxing have to get he laundry done up and make a few heat and eat meals. Then sort through some of the winter stuff decide what to keep and what to donate. I relax while I watch the races, I guess there will be a bit of relaxing going on. :-D :-D


I have a feeling relaxing times for you are few and far between with the crew you have to take care of.
But I hope you have lots of races you can take to watch.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren...I see where they have flood conditions for your area. I'm hoping the water will drain off before we have any rain. Please keep us posted on how things are. At least it doesn't look like rain today. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sad situations in our schools these days!!
God bless the teacher who took our dear Tim to safety.
I hope the young people involved get the help they obviously need.
That's the kind of day no one needs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


So beautiful!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Pixie survived the night. She has a broken femur & an injured eye along with cuts & bruises. We're waiting to hear back from the vet if it's more serious than that. Unfortunately, she's 13 years old, which is kind of old for a dog, but she's a small dog which live longer than big dogs.
> 
> The village closest to me is having their garage sales this weekend. It seems too soon for garage sales here in Ohio, but not actually. It just seems like it's taken Spring a while to arrive. I saw two wood ducks take off out of our pond this morning.
> 
> Going to see friends today & hang out a coffee shop. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


I hope Pixie can recover with no ill effects. I'll bet there will be big crowds at the garage sale. People always crowd to the federal of the season.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Shadow up and eating. Yesterday had back teeth pulled. Will give him pain pill before my walk with Maya.
Hope Sam's kitty found.
Gwen, how is our dear Sydney today.
Love pics of steam train, coffee, NZ scenery.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> did you say snow - oh my - does spring ever show up for you? --- sam


Well, spring is supposed to be here by now but this morning we have about 2 inches of fresh snow on the ground &'its snowing & blowing. It snowed most of yesterday but melted as it came otherwise we would probably have 6 or 8inches.


----------



## Bonnie7591

OMG, what a scare for you& your community. I'm glad there was no real bomb & the teacher got Tim out OK. So sad that that young boy thought a bomb was a way to deal with his Dads death, makes you wonder how his mind is working.


jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Looking good, love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like it which is good- I have discovered an element in my design that I won't be repeating- the 2 stitch rope (cable) at the edge is tricky to accomplish when your yarn does not have the 'meshing' characteristic of wool. Did not have the same problem when I was working on the first which is worsted weight Merino.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Sam, sorry about puff kitty, we do feel so sad about seeing our dear pets going downhill. Cats do often hide away somewhere quiet to pass - maybe they know how upset we will be!
> Thanks for all the recipes, double time effort for you this week.
> Must try to catch up a bit further whilst I have internet. ( we've just taken DD to her sheep farm for the lambing. They have around 800 ewes and have already started lambing so it's going to be very busy 24 hours a day ( but in shifts)


There is something so wonderful about lambs when they start cavorting around- they have such fun playing- the upside of a hard days work (night)


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Wow!


That is rather what I thought when I first saw it- (the shot over Lake Matheson)


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie your gansey is looking terrific.I am sure it will be snuggly warm when finished. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not as warm as a pure wool- but in our climate one needs in between weight garments- I hope DGD may decide to wear it for horse riding. The gloves I made for her, she uses every time she goes. It is 80% Bamboo 20% wool.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes Caren, loved all the colors in that tablecloth and want that coffee set. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would love the coffee set too. I'm going to look around and see if I can 'find one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> ...
> Julie...Breathtaking photo of Lake Matheson and mountains. Your sweaters are museum quality IMHO.
> ...


They are not perfect, Angora, I can see lots of mistakes that mean I am never, and don't ever aim to produce competition level work.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, the Gansey is looking great.

Caren, that tablecloth is so pretty, love the colors.

Silver owl, sorry you are having troubles with your in-laws, I hope things get sorted out soon. Such a stressful time.

Well, must run, off to the quilt show. Have a good day all.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So beautiful!!
> Junek


Next I have to produce a shoulder (or two ) that I am happy with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the Gansey is looking great.
> 
> Caren, that tablecloth is so pretty, love the colors.
> 
> Silver owl, sorry you are having troubles with your in-laws, I hope things get sorted out soon. Such a stressful time.
> 
> Well, must run, off to the quilt show. Have a good day all.


Thanks Bonnie!
It has been an interesting exercise in how much difference in size one can achieve with differing yarn weights, and obviously different size needles. I must photograph the two one on top of the other at some point!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


That's looking excellent,nothing less than expected of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it which is good- I have discovered an element in my design that I won't be repeating- the 2 stitch rope (cable) at the edge is tricky to accomplish when your yarn does not have the 'meshing' characteristic of wool. Did not have the same problem when I was working on the first which is worsted weight Merino.


That is always a problem whee using different yarn type. I m are sweater for the girls using two different yarns one I liked and the other one I was not at all happy with. Was glad the girls both liked them.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That's looking excellent,nothing less than expected of you.


Thanks Lin! I don't photograph it so you can see the 'design' elements in it- as I say to people - 'only Allah is perfect!'


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is always a problem whee using different yarn type. I m are sweater for the girls using two different yarns one I liked and the other one I was not at all happy with. Was glad the girls both liked them.


One of the 'learning experiences' one goes through!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am going to have to close this laptop down to cool it off! Catch up with you later!


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I do miss the lambs this time of year, they are such fun. The two sheep farms have closed. I only have three cows this year we are waiting to calf. I am trying to down size a bit seems how the teens have lost interest and Jamie will be working.


Livestock farming is certainly labour intensive, if rewarding. Is sheep farming in decline in your area? It was in dreadful trouble here a few years back, you couldn't give away sheep and it cost more to shear one than the fleece brought in, so it's mostly for meat now, with a few specialist milking flocks for the sheep cheeses etc.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Sam...Wow, great recovery!!!! How frustrating to have everything disappear. Computer gremlins at work again. Have you seen your cat again?? Sorry to hear last days are looming. Not easy as one develops such a close bond to them.
> 
> Caren...Hope that melt-off doesn't reach the house. You don't need another major problem. Thinking of you. Oh no..See where the pigs are out on another adventure. Did the Fed Ex person have a delivery to you or just kind enough to let you know?
> Hugs for everyone but especially those I didn't mention.


It shouldn't reach the house, I hope any ways. Hopeful the pigs can't get out again our FedEx person had a delivery here. She is quite nice have had the same person for a long time. She is used to the dogs and occasionally the cows, first for the pigs greeting her. 
HHS back to you.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Sad situations in our schools these days!!
> God bless the teacher who took our dear Tim to safety.
> I hope the young people involved get the help they obviously need.
> That's the kind of day no one needs.
> Junek


Yes, June, I heartily agree. Joy, I hope you don't have too many of such exciting days.....


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Livestock farming is certainly labour intensive, if rewarding. Is sheep farming in decline in your area? It was in dreadful trouble here a few years back, you couldn't give away sheep and it cost more to shear one than the fleece brought in, so it's mostly for meat now, with a few specialist milking flocks for the sheep cheeses etc.


I find it very rewarding for the most part. It isn't that sheep farming is declining mostly the kids don't want to take over the parents are selling the farms. Mostly the sheep are for meat here. The couple I sold my sheep to do a bit of both she spins the fleece for her own use. There is one in the area that makes cheeses.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I have a feeling relaxing times for you are few and far between with the crew you have to take care of.
> But I hope you have lots of races you can take to watch.
> Junek


If it were too quiet I'd get lots of knitting done. I don't Need a long time to relax. There are plenty of races to watch some being recorded for later watching. Now heading it and about to get a few things for the coming week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren...I see where they have flood conditions for your area. I'm hoping the water will drain off before we have any rain. Please keep us posted on how things are. At least it doesn't look like rain today. :thumbup:


I am used to flood watches int eh spring so far has never gotten as high as the house. It has come close from the back, this is the closest from the side. I will keep you posted and get a few photos as well.


----------



## melyn

hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


----------



## Gweniepooh

At Walmart months ago there was a large and a small size.


thewren said:


> there are different size hula hoops? it won't be disasterous if you run out - just buy some more and cut them up. I just think it sounds like fun. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


sassafras123 said:


> Shadow up and eating. Yesterday had back teeth pulled. Will give him pain pill before my walk with Maya.
> Hope Sam's kitty found.
> Gwen, how is our dear Sydney today.
> Love pics of steam train, coffee, NZ scenery.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


That is looking lovely, Lyn!

Have not used a zip for awhile- would it work if you stitched with an ordinary needle and thread at that point?


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> I hope Pixie can recover with no ill effects. I'll bet there will be big crowds at the garage sale. People always crowd to the federal of the season.
> Junek


Darn tablet...supposed to be FIRST of the season.
Jk


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a treasure that will be for some lucky baby. You did a marvelous job.



melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


You have many months potentially of such! Hopefully he will quickly learn 'no'. Ringo came here at 5 months of age and was very good at listening to that one- usually needed only one warning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it is almost 12:30 pm and I didn't go to bed until 4:30 am. I need to go shower and dress for what is left of today. Play nice and I'll TTYL. Off to check the daily digest then clean myself up.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Darn tablet...supposed to be FIRST of the season.
> Jk


spell check can be weird!


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:
 

> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


Sorry, no experience with zippers in knitted pieces.
BUt love the design...your cables are so even. It's an heirloom, for sure!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


Making your home Sydney proof is worse than making it toddler-proof!!
Before my daughter moved in with me, she had a golden retriever that thought he was still a puppy and once jumped into her lap...She was fine but the recliner she was sitting in bit the dust!! She said, that was all right because it was a cheap one! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> spell check can be weird!


This Samsung Galaxy thinks it can read my mine....NOT!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> This Samsung Galaxy thinks it can read my mine....NOT!
> Junek


It certainly was a weird substitution!


----------



## pammie1234

In the late 70's early 80's, we had a lot of bomb threats at school. Once we had to stand outside in the cold, with sleeting rain for about an hour. We had to leave the school without our coats. Poor kids. Several classes were invited to get in people's garages, but not my class. We huddled together and tried to stay warm. Later, we developed a system of searching in our rooms for anything "strange." That was a little scary as we were not trained to dismantle bombs! (We were actually just to notify the office and they would call the police.)

Well, I responded this morning on the old TP. Guess I need to pay more attention!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> In the late 70's early 80's, we had a lot of bomb threats at school. Once we had to stand outside in the cold, with sleeting rain for about an hour. We had to leave the school without our coats. Poor kids. Several classes were invited to get in people's garages, but not my class. We huddled together and tried to stay warm. Later, we developed a system of searching in our rooms for anything "strange." That was a little scary as we were not trained to dismantle bombs! (We were actually just to notify the office and they would call the police.)
> 
> Well, I responded this morning on the old TP. Guess I need to pay more attention!


Which ever one you write on, it is lovely to hear from you!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Julie. You are so sweet and kind.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi everyone,

Slept in this morning as it was cool during the night but has warned up some. Turned in my paperwork and ate breakfast of oatmeal. Caught up on emails and here so ready to do something. Haven't decided if I will go to the yarn stores yet.

Joy, scary situation for Tim. I hope he handled it well and thumbs up for the gentleman that helped. Praying that the boys involved get some good therapy to learn how to cope without endangering others.

Caren, hope you have a relaxing day. Don't know how you do it. If be a basket case by now. Have fun watching your races.

Gwen, hope the places can help you out. I remember back in the late 70's, one of my neighbors went through bankruptcy and a few weeks later came home with a new car. Since you can't declare it for 10 years afterwards, they wee able to get credit. Don't know what their interest rate was. Maybe things have changed since then. My ex declared it after we were divorced and they tried to come after me for the money. I was able to show them that I had no idea of his debts, even though they were incurred while we were still married. But, it ruined my credit, too. Thank goodness that that was many years ago.

Hope everyone is doing fine. Healing thoughts to all, including any fur babies who need it. My DD2's dog is starting to feel more like himself. She sent me a pic and it looks like the incision is starting to heal.

June, how do you like your tablet so far, except for the second guessing you on words? See you using the Swype keyboard? I like that it has words at the top to decide on. Just have to remember to look up there.

Julie, you are a knitting ninja, too. The sweater is coming along nicely. 

If I missed anyone, my apologies. Carol, hope you have a nice day out. Bulldog, take it easier. Housework will wait. Hope things go well at doctor's for your DH. That's all I can remember right now.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Sad situations in our schools these days!!
> God bless the teacher who took our dear Tim to safety.
> I hope the young people involved get the help they obviously need.
> That's the kind of day no one needs.
> Junek


For everyone who's been concerned about Tim coming through the bomb scare at his school yesterday: Believe me, Tim is pretty much oblivious to the threat. If it even registered, the thought likely didn't stay long in his mind. He is not unknowing but things to fear don't inhabit his mind for a long time. He is so used to needing help with daily, small things that big things don't upset him much or for long.

He was more upset about having been a typical teenager yesterday morning and bringing his mother nearly to tears because she was broke and unable to take him out for pizza today, that he spent most of the day being anxious over that.

As for the teacher, he and Tim's aide have work out that when they are on the same floor, he will carry Tim and she will get the teacher's keys, grade book for class roster, etc. Students who were in the immediate vicinity grabbed a wheel chair and another got Tim's walker and then met him at the church. Many were offering to do whatever she needed them to handle.

First responders in town know the circumstances with Tim's ability to exit the building and have practiced with him as has his aide. Our Pastor is the lieutenant of EMTs here and they have all learned what helps he needs. God bless them too!!

Tim, bless his heart, has no idea of the effect he's had on the people around him nor how he has changed their lives. I believe we are all better people for knowing him on a day-to day basis.

Thank you for your caring and concern for him. Surely the young men who had a part in the threat will be receiving help appropriate to their needs also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

the train looks so british - at least what I have seen from watching Christie mysteries on the television. do the modern trains still have compartments like that?

could we have a picture of your new loom please. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Slept in this morning as it was cool during the night but has warned up some. Turned in my paperwork and ate breakfast of oatmeal. Caught up on emails and here so ready to do something. Haven't decided if I will go to the yarn stores yet.
> 
> Joy, scary situation for Tim. I hope he handled it well and thumbs up for the gentleman that helped. Praying that the boys involved get some good therapy to learn how to cope without endangering others.
> 
> Caren, hope you have a relaxing day. Don't know how you do it. If be a basket case by now. Have fun watching your races.
> 
> Gwen, hope the places can help you out. I remember back in the late 70's, one of my neighbors went through bankruptcy and a few weeks later came home with a new car. Since you can't declare it for 10 years afterwards, they wee able to get credit. Don't know what their interest rate was. Maybe things have changed since then. My ex declared it after we were divorced and they tried to come after me for the money. I was able to show them that I had no idea of his debts, even though they were incurred while we were still married. But, it ruined my credit, too. Thank goodness that that was many years ago.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine. Healing thoughts to all, including any fur babies who need it. My DD2's dog is starting to feel more like himself. She sent me a pic and it looks like the incision is starting to heal.
> 
> June, how do you like your tablet so far, except for the second guessing you on words? See you using the Swype keyboard? I like that it has words at the top to decide on. Just have to remember to look up there.
> 
> Julie, you are a knitting ninja, too. The sweater is coming along nicely.
> 
> If I missed anyone, my apologies. Carol, hope you have a nice day out. Bulldog, take it easier. Housework will wait. Hope things go well at doctor's for your DH. That's all I can remember right now.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I'm enjoying the Samsung, Kathy. It's nice to not drag the laptop off the table and can just grab the tablet. I'm still learning what it can do but slowly. So caught up with my knitting to devote a lot of time to it.
About 5 years before my DH died, for really no reason at all,I decided to get credit cards in my name alone. When he passed, I already had established credit of my own. Perhaps I had a subconscious premonition that I'd need it. It did make a difficult time a little easier.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Julie. You are so sweet and kind.


And I feel such a grumpy, arthriticky person at times! Pulled a muscle in my back, slightly in getting out of bed- 6 -15 am., time to make some breakfast! It is down to 11 degrees outside and I have the backdoor open so Ringo can be in and out- but I need to close it for warmth!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> ...
> 
> Julie, you are a knitting ninja, too. The sweater is coming along nicely.
> ...
> 
> Kathy


But you've not seen the state of my house!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> For everyone who's been concerned about Tim coming through the bomb scare at his school yesterday: Believe me, Tim is pretty much oblivious to the threat. If it even registered, the thought likely didn't stay long in his mind. He is not unknowing but things to fear don't inhabit his mind for a long time. He is so used to needing help with daily, small things that big things don't upset him much or for long.
> 
> He was more upset about having been a typical teenager yesterday morning and bringing his mother nearly to tears because she was broke and unable to take him out for pizza today, that he spent most of the day being anxious over that.
> 
> As for the teacher, he and Tim's aide have work out that when they are on the same floor, he will carry Tim and she will get the teacher's keys, grade book for class roster, etc. Students who were in the immediate vicinity grabbed a wheel chair and another got Tim's walker and then met him at the church. Many were offering to do whatever she needed them to handle.
> 
> First responders in town know the circumstances with Tim's ability to exit the building and have practiced with him as has his aide. Our Pastor is the lieutenant of EMTs here and they have all learned what helps he needs. God bless them too!!
> 
> Tim, bless his heart, has no idea of the effect he's had on the people around him nor how he has changed their lives. I believe we are all better people for knowing him on a day-to day basis.
> 
> Thank you for your caring and concern for him. Surely the young men who had a part in the threat will be receiving help appropriate to their needs also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


One sincerely hopes they are not just in for punishment- the one whose Dad was shot could have done with help long ago, almost certainly.


----------



## iamsam

darowil - the condensed milk - is it the runny condensed milk that you use in your coffee or is it the sweetened condensed milk used in the dulce? this sounds very good. --- sam



darowil said:


> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> darowil - the condensed milk - is it the runny condensed milk that you use in your coffee or is it the sweetened condensed milk used in the dulce? this sounds very good. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Given that darowil will still be asleep in all probability, and at a guess- we call the one that is not sweetened 'evaporated milk' and condensed is the sweetened variety- I think it is the same in Aus.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the train looks so british - at least what I have seen from watching Christie mysteries on the television. do the modern trains still have compartments like that?
> 
> could we have a picture of your new loom please. --- sam


I am afraid that the modern trains are all open carriages now. Will post a photo of the loom when I have taken one tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


that looks quite a torrent! Hope it does not get worse, given what Shirley has been saying about flooding elsewhere!

Some of the houses look a bit close for comfort.


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> that looks quite a torrent! Hope it does not get worse, given what Shirley has been saying about flooding elsewhere!


So far so good Julie. I am posting more. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


So glad Alan has been accepted- it has been a long hard road so far. I've not heard back from my last email to Rick. Also hope he is OK.


----------



## iamsam

i'm way late today - the trees are budding - the pollen count is high and my sinuses are letting me know how unhappy they are. chest is feeling heavy and I have to watch how fast I move or I lose my air really quick. I was supposed to meet aran today in bowling green - begged off again - he is going to think I am a real flake. 

and it is a beautiful day - over seventy degrees gary said - a pleasant breeze - truly a day to be out in and enjoyed. i'm waiting for Heidi to get home from getting a hair cut to see if she has some motrin. i'll live - it is just an aggravation.

puff kitty lingers - moves from spot to spot - not much difference between spots - put water down in front of her today and she would not drink - which is just as good. she seems not to be in any pain - just sleeps. I keep checking her. she is laying in fornt of the door - which is open - think the air must feel good since she hasn't moved from the doorway. she was such a fun kitty - big - fat and fluffy. and she loved being held. the other animals look at her but leave her alone as though they know what is about to happen. I wonder if they will grieve.

alexis is off to her boyfriend's prom tonight - using a borrowed dress. Heidi said no to buying two dresses - wanted he to wear last year's tonight - lexi about had a stroke. it isn't like anyone would know. i'm staying out of the way - I will see them as they leave.

then tonight is the school carnival so everyone will be going to that - I will hold down the fort. 

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


That is sort of to be expected when your town is called Fergus!


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sort of to be expected when your town is called Fergus!


Haha- to right Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sort of to be expected when your town is called Fergus!


Haha- to right Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Haha- to right Julie :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: I am off to have my breakfast and get ready for the day!


----------



## gagesmom

Enjoy your day


----------



## gagesmom

also from my walk


----------



## gagesmom

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


Az- am so happy to hear that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Back again, briefly! they do say KP is addictive! time to make some 'coffee now - I had two small pancakes with Hummus and grated parmesan- rather yummy.



gagesmom said:


> Enjoy your day


----------



## Gweniepooh

He listens to NO but it hasn't quite set in that it means NO FOREVER.....LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> You have many months potentially of such! Hopefully he will quickly learn 'no'. Ringo came here at 5 months of age and was very good at listening to that one- usually needed only one warning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> He listens to NO but it hasn't quite set in that it means NO FOREVER.....LOL.


But he is young still! What about 15/6 weeks? losing track of how long you've had him. Ringo's two sisters were terrible for eating electric cords- would not learn! but he did well. I consigned one ball of wool to be his- we did not have the disasters you have had with yarn, but Sydney is much younger and bigger- he obviously loves you Gwen- focusing in on what you like to do too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WONDERFUL NEWS that Mayo is accepting the insurance! I know the wait and unknown is an anxious time and will keep yu both in my prayers. Also praying that Mayo will finally find a "fix" to all the issues.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

off for right now. Gage is having a meltdown cuz tank peed on his bed. ttyl


----------



## pammie1234

Alan to Mayo! Yea!

I have eaten lunch and am watching some of my recorded shows. I guess I needed to sit a little! As the saying goes, the cleaning will be there tomorrow! I've knitted some. DD wants a little bunny for Easter. I guess that means that she wants the Easter Bunny to come! I do plan on getting she and BF a few things. Not much, I spend too much on her already!


----------



## Gweniepooh

He will be 4 months old on the 26th so you were close in age. Yes, he also love to drag my cloths from the dirty laundry....my smell I know.....silly old puppy. He just came running in and slid into the table....LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> But he is young still! What about 15/6 weeks? losing track of how long you've had him. Ringo's two sisters were terrible for eating electric cords- would not learn! but he did well. I consigned one ball of wool to be his- we did not have the disasters you have had with yarn, but Sydney is much younger and bigger- he obviously loves you Gwen- focusing in on what you like to do too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD just got in from work so I'm off for awhile...may go see other DD at the the new job and surprise her. TTYL! OH...Melody love the pictures from your town. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> off for right now. Gage is having a meltdown cuz tank peed on his bed. ttyl


understandable! The meltdown, the other needs rapid teaching!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> He will be 4 months old on the 26th so you were close in age. Yes, he also love to drag my cloths from the dirty laundry....my smell I know.....silly old puppy. He just came running in and slid into the table....LOL.


He is so gawky at this age! you have to keep your humour about it all !


----------



## nittergma

Me too Sam. But your opening is wonderful! Lots and lots of yummy recipes to try. love the crafts too.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, sorry to hear about Puff Kitty.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, so will catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


Absolutely brilliant job :thumbup: :thumbup: love that pattern, where can I purchase it from. Sorry not much help with the zip, mum always sewed mine in for me. Good to see you. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> At Walmart months ago there was a large and a small size.


We still have them here. I walked past them and thought of Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gagesmom said:


> Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


Great photos, I love the old brick buildings. Not many brick buildings around here. I remember going to the Highland games in Fergus every year until my dad died.

AZ sticks, great news about Alan being accepted to Mayo, I hope they get sme answers for his problems.

Sam, your poor old cat,I hope she goes peacefully. our old chocolate Lab is on her last legs, I thinks she has cancer as there is a big lump on her belly that has got much bigger in the last few weeks. She is still eating & drinking but moving slower each day. Delbert thinks we will have to put her down soon but will avoid it as long as she doesn't seem to be in pain.

Very few people here have sheep, When I was a child, most farms had a few but not so anymore. Farms are getting bigger, most young people cannot afford to buy farms & the input cost & machinery are very expensive. The price of our grains& livestock is so unpredictable that unless you have money to sustain you in the bad times it is a very risky endeavor. I don't think either of my sons will be taking over our farm, both have good paying oilfield jobs.

The quilt show was great, some lovely works of art. Well must get something done around the house.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you silverowl - it can't be easy leaving your home and moving in with paul's mother - positive energy for you and paul. --- sam



Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.
> 
> I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that darowil will still be asleep in all probability, and at a guess- we call the one that is not sweetened 'evaporated milk' and condensed is the sweetened variety- I think it is the same in Aus.


It is the same here, evaporated is unsweetened and condensed is sweetened.


----------



## iamsam

I truly hope the boy get the help he needs - it sounds like he is acting out something. hope the powers that be recognize that he needs help more than punishment. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely Julie - and I do like the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


----------



## angelam

Evening all. Just spent the last couple of hours catching up. Sam, wonderful opening as usual. I'm always hungry by the time I finish reading all your recipes.
AZ - glad to hear Alan has been accepted for the Mayo. It's reputation reaches here too. Hope they can come up with some answers for him.
Shirley - so sorry to hear that the area around your lovely cabin has been flooded. I remember you writing about it and posting photos a while back. What a lovely place.
Caren - I hope the flood water doesn't reach your house. You've had enough to deal with without that.
Railyn - love your baby snuggle sac. I'm afraid I can't help with the zip problem though I'm sure someone here will be able to. 
Melody - thanks for all the pictures of your town. You can sure see the Scottish influence there.

Tomorrow I'm returning home. I've so enjoyed looking after dogs and chickens but will be so relieved to hand them all back safely tomorrow. I've become so attached to these darn chickens. Even had two sitting on my lap today! I do fear the poor things are on borrowed time though. Saw Mr Fox outside one morning, sniffing around their house, when I pulled the curtains at 7.00 am! 
Makes me realise how glad I am not to have any pets anymore - I couldn't deal with losing them now. 
Love to all, too many to mention everyone. Catch up again later.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is the same here, evaporated is unsweetened and condensed is sweetened.


Maybe Sam just does not usually buy it- I think he has mentioned that often Heidi will do the shopping!


----------



## nittergma

Joy, Those incidents must be very scary! Glad Tim had someone to help him. Is this Bristol?


jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us56&q=rug+yarn+aunt+lydia%27s

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/american-thread-company-aunt-lydias-heavy-rug-yarn

here are two sites - evidently - aunt Lydia's rug yarn has been discontinued. --- sam --- you could goodle it see if you can find more than these.



siouxann said:


> Do you know if anyone still makes "Rug Yarn" anymore? I used to buy Aunt Lydia's Cotton Rug yarn and make dolls out of it. Guess I could use a thicker yarn, but that worked up so nicely for my purpose.


----------



## iamsam

I also googled just "rug yarn" and found this site - goodle rug yarn for more sites. --- sam

http://halcyonyarn.com/products/yarn/001.html



siouxann said:


> Do you know if anyone still makes "Rug Yarn" anymore? I used to buy Aunt Lydia's Cotton Rug yarn and make dolls out of it. Guess I could use a thicker yarn, but that worked up so nicely for my purpose.


----------



## KateB

I checked in twice today and thought you had all gone very quiet....should have known that was unlikely....then realised I was looking at last week's KTP....old age doesn't come itself! :roll: Going back now to read the 12 pages I have to catch up!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Angela, sounds as if you have been kept very busy with all the livestock. Have a safe drive home tomorrow and hopefully we can meet up soon. xx


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely work melyn - your cables are lovely - if Heidi were here I would set her down and talk about sewing in your zipper - she is the expert - but I am sure among us there is someone that can help. --- sam



melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Oops! There I have been catching up on here and forgetting it is a NEW week. :roll: So I am here..... The weather was a bit brighter today, even a little bit of sun. Off to finish catching up....


So it's not just me! :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I believe that is how commercially made zipper sweaters are done - I have even sewn the seams on the machine. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking lovely, Lyn!
> 
> Have not used a zip for awhile- would it work if you stitched with an ordinary needle and thread at that point?


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Caren - I hope the flood water doesn't reach your house. You've had enough to deal with without that.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm returning home. I've so enjoyed looking after dogs and chickens but will be so relieved to hand them all back safely tomorrow. I've become so attached to these darn chickens. Even had two sitting on my lap today! I do fear the poor things are on borrowed time though. Saw Mr Fox outside one morning, sniffing around their house, when I pulled the curtains at 7.00 am!
> Makes me realise how glad I am not to have any pets anymore - I couldn't deal with losing them now.
> Love to all, too many to mention everyone. Catch up again later.


I hope so too. If it does reach the house the furnace will be toast. It is part of life I can let it get me down or pick myself up and carry on. 
It is always nice to watch pets then return them to their owners. Sort of like Grandchildren, spoil them and send them home. 
((((HUGS)))) for you


----------



## iamsam

gotcha' --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Given that darowil will still be asleep in all probability, and at a guess- we call the one that is not sweetened 'evaporated milk' and condensed is the sweetened variety- I think it is the same in Aus.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


Progress?....You're rattling through it! Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I believe that is how commercially made zipper sweaters are done - I have even sewn the seams on the machine. --- sam


I am sure they would not waste wool for stitching in the factories! I always do my seams by hand- mattress stitch usually- just prefer things like that!


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> I hope Tim wasn't to upset by the situation.


As do I.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> gotcha' --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

oh I definitely want to live upstairs - the building is beautiful - haunted I could live with - there is room for all of us. I just think the building is beautiful. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Now that sounds like a good idea, havent seen them ever here though.


Or here. (Ref little individual cans of condensed milk)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Progress?....You're rattling through it! Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Kate- I really wanted to sort out doing the Caithness or Thurso style shoulder strap, that I bungled first time round- trying to do it just from a photograph!


----------



## iamsam

that is good news concerning the mayo clinic - hopefully they can get alan on the way to good health. sending good thoughts and healing energy to both of you. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


----------



## KateB

Aran said:


> Pixie survived the night. She has a broken femur & an injured eye along with cuts & bruises. We're waiting to hear back from the vet if it's more serious than that. Unfortunately, she's 13 years old, which is kind of old for a dog, but she's a small dog which live longer than big dogs.
> ..............................................................................................................
> 
> Pleased to hear that Pixie's made it so far. Fingers crossed for even better news tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

check out that stone wall - marvelous. love the statue. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, yes it is nice to sit out and enjoy the morning even though I do hear the traffic it is still peaceful. Yesterday the local boys had their bikes out racing up and down the road. Later they had ATV's out racing as well.


Sorry, ATV's?


----------



## iamsam

I need clarification on this??? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> We still have them here. I walked past them and thought of Sam.


----------



## iamsam

I don't buy it often enough to remember which is which. Heidi never buys it - I like the evaporated to make tomato soup with. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe Sam just does not usually buy it- I think he has mentioned that often Heidi will do the shopping!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kate -- all terrain vehicles --- 4-wheel drive



KateB said:


> Sorry, ATV's?


http://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTsJnFo9odJ68IRm5-pAvOtLC97bsvbVRPS7i3YI48fmRJ-H60Wq7Mj0Qk


----------



## iamsam

all terrain vehicle --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry, ATV's?


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


That looks lovely Lyn! :thumbup: could you tell me what the pattern was please?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good too hear that Mayo will be an option...hope they find the right answers.

Also good to hear the little dog is doing somewhat better--Sam, so sorry too hear of Puff Kitty.

I haven't done zippers in knit yet---but know that there are YouTube videos. Love that baby sack.

Love the signs of Spring. On my drive home, I got the whiff of one unmistakable whiff of a familiar Spring smell -- manure -- some farmer was spreading it on his field!! Always knew that it was Spring and he farmers were getting out into the fields.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the signs of Spring. On my drive home, I got the whiff of one unmistakable whiff of a familiar Spring smell -- manure -- some farmer was spreading it on his field!! Always knew that it was Spring and he farmers were getting out into the fields.


Hi Rookie, glad to hear you are getting spring. I have been planting up my hanging baskets today and doing some repotting. Even had lunch in the garden.

I'm off to bed now, so night night everyone.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


Isn't it funny (or maybe not!) how big dogs can still think they are lapdogs? I have fond memories of watching TV around a 5 stone Golden Retriever sitting on my lap!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Making your home Sydney proof is worse than making it toddler-proof!!
> Before my daughter moved in with me, she had a golden retriever that thought he was still a puppy and once jumped into her lap...She was fine but the recliner she was sitting in bit the dust!! She said, that was all right because it was a cheap one! LOL!
> Junek


More great minds!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> This Samsung Galaxy thinks it can read my mine....NOT!
> Junek


Dare I say....PIT it away then! :lol:


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Well, I responded this morning on the old TP. Guess I need to pay more attention!


Now we are three!
:lol:


----------



## iamsam

I certainly have not done much - went over to Heidi's for a bowl of hot soup. think this bothers my chest more than anything - and the ache right above my eyes. the motrin helps. according to bobby the pollon is extra high yet tomorrow and just high the next couple days. yeah. 

lexi looked very nice in her prom dress - pink skirt black topless top that she had Heidi put straps on. jerimiah looked quite dapper in pink waistcoat, pink tie and tux. they have about an hours drive - stopping at his house first for pictures. evidently the entire evening will be spent at one place - dinner - dance - after prom. I rest easier when I know they are not going to be out on the road. tinora's prom is help in Maumee, ohio - a good hours drive - dinner is wherever you and your date want to go - after prom is back at the school. a little too much driving for my likes. I do hope they have a good time. this boyfriend is very tall and slim. seems to be a nice lad.

puff kitty continues to sleep by the open door - I keep thinking surely she should be gone. it's not as though she has unfinished business - I just wish she would let go and leave. all in good time I guess. hickory and the other cat watch her but stay away and don't bother her. I think they know what is happening.

think I am going to lay down just a little and rest my eyes - see if I feel better when I get up. later --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a Golden Retriever when the kids were small and he never grew out of the "puppy" stage--always was full of energy.



KateB said:


> Isn't it funny (or maybe not!) how big dogs can still think they are lapdogs? I have fond memories of watching TV around a 5 stone Golden Retriever sitting on my lap!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe Sam just does not usually buy it- I think he has mentioned that often Heidi will do the shopping!


I thought of that after I posted my reply


----------



## flyty1n

http://www.joann.com/craft-and-rug-yarn/zprd_12040788a.html?green=FFA5AED8-918E-515F-A181-6AC4152659C1

Here's the link for Joann's equivalent of the now discontinued Aunt Lydia's rug yarn. In their store it seems to be made of the same material and is, however to my feel, a bit less hefty.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Progress?....You're rattling through it! Looking good, Julie. :thumbup:


I thought Julie was making fast progress too. I would have made dozens of mistakes and had to frog more than progress.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Or here. (Ref little individual cans of condensed milk)


I will have to find them and get a photo next to a regular can.They are so cute.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I????
> 
> Four of us!
> :lol:
> So pleased to hear that the insurance will cover Alan for treatment at the Mayo. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Hope Pixie is doing OK, we all do so love our furry "children", don't we? mine is sleeping between the keyboard and the monitor. I haven't held her enough today, been working on a quilt.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Someone probably already posted this but evaporated milk has part of the water removed while condensed has part of the water removed and a bunch of sugar added. The condensed is used for the dulce de leche-- had a student demo making it once in my foods class.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, thank you for all the work you do on posting recipes-- they sound really good. Where did you get the millet? I have a bread recipe with that on top and I couldn't find it at the grocery store when I looked.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- all terrain vehicles --- 4-wheel drive
> 
> http://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTsJnFo9odJ68IRm5-pAvOtLC97bsvbVRPS7i3YI48fmRJ-H60Wq7Mj0Qk


Thank you, I could only figure out the V!
Thanks to Sam too for the explanation.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Or me!  I just LOVE condensed milk. :thumbup:


We had a similar one we did as kids, will find that soon a nd post that too-think it was even easier.

Don't know how long I will be on for, they will be working on the power today and we have been warned that it will out from 8am, now about 5 to so reading on my iPad so no problems for my computer when power cuts out. But of course won't internet once power out. Should be most of the day. Choose Sunday I assume so local businesses not affected. Better move the car-the cables are right next to our place so we may not be able to get the car out once they start, might be a ditch in the way and certainly diggers etc.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Or me!  I just LOVE condensed milk. :thumbup:


We had a similar one we did as kids, will find that soon and post that too-think it was even easier.

Don't know how long I will be on for, they will be working on the power today and we have been warned that it will out from 8am, now about 5 to so reading on my iPad so no problems for my computer when power cuts out. But of course won't have internet once power out. Should be till mid afternoon . Chose Sunday I assume so local businesses not affected. Better move the car moved-the cables are right next to our place so we may not be able to get the car out once they start, might be a ditch in the way and certainly diggers etc.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a Golden Retriever when the kids were small and he never grew out of the "puppy" stage--always was full of energy.


Ours was the same. Someone said he would calm down once he got to about 18 months . . . . he died at 13 1/2 years old and even old age hadn't sobered him. Wonderful dog.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
> 
> This sounds delicious will have to put it on my must make list, which means it has been printed out and posted on the fridge. If we like it I pass it on to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guys who loved it last night is a cook who brings delightful desserts- I thought it was good but not that wonderful.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that darowil will still be asleep in all probability, and at a guess- we call the one that is not sweetened 'evaporated milk' and condensed is the sweetened variety- I think it is the same in Aus.


It's the same here,too, Julie.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours are great big, good one cup or more size- don't have any to check exactly how big- one serving sounds a great idea!


David suggested they were good diabetes hits. 
A tin is 400gms-almost two cups


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:



> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


Hope the river doesn't cause major flooding in town. It really is moving quickly.
What a beautiful building...is it as old as it looks or is it modern built to look old?
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Oh dear. Reading of Golden Retriever still having puppy energy into old age makes me scared Maya will be like that. Good for her perhaps, but I'm getting older and would love less energy.
Sandi, so very happy for you and Allan. Interested to hear what their plan of care will be.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


Great news about Mayo...will continue praying that they can find Alan's problem. He's suffered way too long.
I hope Rick keeps in touch and lets us know how he and Pontuff are doing.
Junek


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Even with no bombs planted it is still scary for them. Though having said that when we had a bomb scare when I was still in High School- it was rather exciting as we didn't take it all that seriously. However these days we are so much aware of the possibility that it is real that would be much more likely to think it might be correct


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Sorry, ATV's?


Four wheelers, all terrain vehichle. Mine is pretty awesome according to a certain petrolhead. It works for me around the farm and is nice to just ride.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> also from my walk


A lot of lovely buildings in your town, Mellie. I've really enjoyed seeing them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> He will be 4 months old on the 26th so you were close in age. Yes, he also love to drag my cloths from the dirty laundry....my smell I know.....silly old puppy. He just came running in and slid into the table....LOL.


A cat I had about 20 yrs ago, came downstairs with the end of one of my bras in his mouth and trailing the rest between his legs. Haven't figured out how he got downstairs without tripping and falling!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melon, your baby sleeping bag is beautiful. When I put zippers in baby items, I usually fold the top of the zipper back under itself & cut the metal stop off after it is sewn. Does this make any sense? I am not great at explaining.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I need clarification on this??? --- sam


hula hoops they had a bunch of them setting up for spring sales. If I go to the exercise area they have weighted one that are supposed to work even better. Great for keeping your waist in shape. :roll:


----------



## jknappva

This Samsung Galaxy thinks it can read my mine....NOT!
Junek



KateB said:


> Dare I say....PIT it away then! :lol:


And even then it missed that I wanted to write 'mind'....So sad that machines are smarter than I am or at least 'think' they are! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, thank you for all the work you do on posting recipes-- they sound really good. Where did you get the millet? I have a bread recipe with that on top and I couldn't find it at the grocery store when I looked.


Nice to see you visiting. I don't think you've joined us before...Please come back often and let us know what you're working on and your favorite recipes. We love knitting and eating!
We're here all week and Sam starts a new tea party each Fri.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> One of the guys who loved it last night is a cook who brings delightful desserts- I thought it was good but not that wonderful.


I have a lot of chocolate and coconut lovers so should go over very well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am in good company!!!! love the new avatar of Luke!!!


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I????
> 
> Four of us!
> :lol:
> So pleased to hear that the insurance will cover Alan for treatment at the Mayo. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> For everyone who's been concerned about Tim coming through the bomb scare at his school yesterday: Believe me, Tim is pretty much oblivious to the threat. If it even registered, the thought likely didn't stay long in his mind. He is not unknowing but things to fear don't inhabit his mind for a long time. He is so used to needing help with daily, small things that big things don't upset him much or for long.
> 
> He was more upset about having been a typical teenager yesterday morning and bringing his mother nearly to tears because she was broke and unable to take him out for pizza today, that he spent most of the day being anxious over that.
> 
> As for the teacher, he and Tim's aide have work out that when they are on the same floor, he will carry Tim and she will get the teacher's keys, grade book for class roster, etc. Students who were in the immediate vicinity grabbed a wheel chair and another got Tim's walker and then met him at the church. Many were offering to do whatever she needed them to handle.
> 
> First responders in town know the circumstances with Tim's ability to exit the building and have practiced with him as has his aide. Our Pastor is the lieutenant of EMTs here and they have all learned what helps he needs. God bless them too!!
> 
> Tim, bless his heart, has no idea of the effect he's had on the people around him nor how he has changed their lives. I believe we are all better people for knowing him on a day-to day basis.
> 
> Thank you for your caring and concern for him. Surely the young men who had a part in the threat will be receiving help appropriate to their needs also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How wonderful that everyone is so willing to help him- and that they have plans in place for him in emergencies. And it is good that this type of thing doesn't bother him.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party Kansas g-ma. Tell us a little about yourself - whatcha working on??? What's for dinner???? You know all the good stuff!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Someone probably already posted this but evaporated milk has part of the water removed while condensed has part of the water removed and a bunch of sugar added. The condensed is used for the dulce de leche-- had a student demo making it once in my foods class.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - the condensed milk - is it the runny condensed milk that you use in your coffee or is it the sweetened condensed milk used in the dulce? this sounds very good. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick run through and now to turn off the computer.
> No I will put in the slice I took tonight- very simple and very popular .
> 
> CHOCOLATE COCONUT SLICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Condensed milk is thick and sweet, evaporated milk is runny. But condensed milk is delicious in coffee!
> Might take some condensed milk with us for Easter for coffee.
Click to expand...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.
> 
> Well done C. Very pretty. Wonderful for a first try.


----------



## KatyNora

jknappva said:


> C did good. It's always nice when someone else starts needlework/crochet&knitting. Perhaps it will encourage more LYS to open. We really only have Michaels and A.C.Moore here. No specialty shops at all...you'd think in a city of about 200,000, there would be at least one!!
> good luck getting DD a car, Gwen.
> Junek


You're kidding, June. No LYS?! Our entire county has a population of about 250,000, and there are at least four shops here (a fifth retired last year) and another two or more shops in the next county south. You should come along with Sam this summer for our yarn crawl.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


I'm so glad he is being seen at Mayo and without need to change insurance etc. He really needs that specialised specialist looking at him from what you have said.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> puff kitty lingers - moves from spot to spot - not much difference between spots - put water down in front of her today and she would not drink - which is just as good. she seems not to be in any pain - just sleeps. I keep checking her. she is laying in fornt of the door - which is open - think the air must feel good since she hasn't moved from the doorway. she was such a fun kitty - big - fat and fluffy. and she loved being held. the other animals look at her but leave her alone as though they know what is about to happen. I wonder if they will grieve.
> 
> alexis is off to her boyfriend's prom tonight - using a borrowed dress. Heidi said no to buying two dresses - wanted he to wear last year's tonight - lexi about had a stroke. it isn't like anyone would know. i'm staying out of the way - I will see them as they leave.
> 
> sam


At least you have Puff Kitty with you now. Hope it doesn't take long for her sake.
I can't say I blame Heidi- I would have said the same thing!


----------



## gagesmom

7:20pm and I am back. had some supper and a bit of tv.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## KatyNora

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Blessings on the teacher whose first action was to carry Tim out of harm's way. I hope Tim has recovered from the scare.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> If Sam is going to bed- the larks will be starting to wake up! Whoever, hope you are rested- it is time for our evening news. the cyclone is now only a category 1- so that is good- although I do wonder about the Indigenous community?- I missed the first part.


Just waiting for news on Hopevale, road in to there is now reportedly open this morning. TC Ita is still cat 1 and moving outwards. Forecasters are predicting further downgrading as water temps are apparently not low enough to sustain her.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I don't buy it often enough to remember which is which. Heidi never buys it - I like the evaporated to make tomato soup with. --- sam


i often add evaporated to soups etc rather than cream. More nutrients and less calories.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Ah, you're talking about our tins of Caramel (Nestle, I think)...I can eat it straight out of the tin by the spoonful....and often have!  :lol:


  Bad habit for several of us I think. I can remember my mum boiling condensed milk in the tin just to eat the caramel straight out of it.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> This Samsung Galaxy thinks it can read my mine....NOT!
> Junek
> 
> And even then it missed that I wanted to write 'mind'....So sad that machines are smarter than I am or at least 'think' they are! LOL!
> Junek


Thought it very ironic that the clever machine got that particular one wrong just as you are complaining about them not getting it right.


----------



## darowil

as we still have power here comes my childhood recipe along similar lines to other one I posted.
JIFFY FRUIT FINGERS
Ingredients 
4 ozs butter (melted)
4 ozs rolled oats
2 ozs glacé cherries-chopped
4 ozs sultanas 
2 ozs chocolate chips
3 ozs coconut
1 tin condensed milk

Method
Pour melted butter into Swiss roll tin and spread over bottom. Sprinkle all other ingredients (other than milk) over the top evenly. Pour condensed milk over the top and cook in moderate oven (180C/350F) for 25-30 minutes until golden brown. Cool in tin


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> One sincerely hopes they are not just in for punishment- the one whose Dad was shot could have done with help long ago, almost certainly.


Julie, both of the boys are 'way too young for direct legal punishment, I should think; but the professionals can't do anything without being called in by either the parent after the father's death or, now, by the legal authorities, i.e., a judge, I think. But who knows what the mother was thinking after the father's death. I haven't heard anything about the other boy--don't know if they are brothers or just pals. I don't actually know which one thought it a good idea to start with prior to the first ruse.

No bombs were ever found nor anything faintly resembling one. It certainly seems to me to have been a cry for help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> think it is time I was in bed - see you tomorrow. --- sam


~~~Good grief.....I have been reading some of my responses....I wonder if folks can read what I have written?...I sure hope so....remember the piece someone recently posted about needing only the first & last letters of a word....That's the way some of my typing reads! I should have gone to bed much earlier than I did....it showed! oh welll......


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I have been thinking of- just a bit short of the 'ready' at present- will be better once I am underway with the Workshop. My computer guru, is Bronwen and I think she has one.


~~~Blessings on our computer gurus! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> I'm so glad he is being seen at Mayo and without need to change insurance etc. He really needs that specialised specialist looking at him from what you have said.


Wonderful news re Alan and Mayo. They really do wonderful things.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> If Sam is going to bed- the larks will be starting to wake up! Whoever, hope you are rested- it is time for our evening news. the cyclone is now only a category 1- so that is good- although I do wonder about the Indigenous community?- I missed the first part.


~~~SO glad the storm got drastically downgraded! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

checking out for a bit. see you later.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


~~~~SO SO jealous...you are experiencing Spring and all of it's glories! Today got into the 70s....BUT 40s are predicted for next week. Flowers can't bloom in that kind of chaos! I really don't want to go straight into the stifling heat of summer.... :thumbdown: Spring is so enlivening! :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Sandi - so glad to know that Alan's insurance will work for Mayo. I'm sure he'll get the best possible care there and all will be well soon.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


~~~~sigh... :wink: such beautiful views!


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> Joy, Those incidents must be very scary! Glad Tim had someone to help him. Is this Bristol?


Yes, Noni, Tim attends school here in Bristolville. We were concerned when he was first enrolled here. The district had a history of busing kids with physical limitations to other districts. They have all come to admire and care for and about him--from the former superintendent to the new one who was his first principal here. Even the upperclass men and women were open in their support of him during that dreadful calendar year when he had five major surgeries.

When he won the district spelling bee one year and the awards ceremony was held in the spring for scholarships, athletic letters, etc., as his name was called the senior guys stood, clapped, and cheered for him as he walked across the gym, totally oblivious to the fact that it was all for him. The entire audience eventually stood as the ovation went on for nearly 3 minutes.

We even managed to get in a 3-day class trip to Washington, D.C., but just barely, between surgeries. DD1 and I took him and the walker and a wheelchair, plus luggage. Parents came ''out of the woodwork'' to help us get him around and up and down and in and out of buses, tourist sites, etc. When we were in the National Cathedral, the entry is one level but the exiting side of the main area had steps as did the exit from the restrooms. Men we didn't know came 'round to help us help him. We commandeered the women's restroom at the Roosevelt Memorial without problem. They all just waited for us to get him pulled back together.

Our very much older bus driver and the tour guide stepped in to make certain that we had whatever we needed whether from the luggage compartment or getting in food service lines. Two of the dads on our bus made sure that they kept close to us when getting on to or off of the bus.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> that is lovely work melyn - your cables are lovely - if Heidi were here I would set her down and talk about sewing in your zipper - she is the expert - but I am sure among us there is someone that can help. --- sam


*Melyn*, I googled your topic and found several helpful sites and videos.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I don't buy it often enough to remember which is which. Heidi never buys it - I like the evaporated to make tomato soup with. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Silver and Kate, Tim was soooo not upset about the event. 

He was joking with the teacher who carried him out and away from the building about the two of them being ''Bonnie and Clyde'' and escaping. When Mr. M asked just which of them was Bonnie, Tim let him know that it wasn't Tim!! He called the teacher ''Bonnie'' several times while waiting at the church--to the amusement of a number of adults.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


Awesome photos :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> .
> 
> It does sound like Spring is finally arriving over there for you all.


~~~only for some of us..... :|


----------



## Gweniepooh

Laughing playfully at you Sam....you described Lexi's prom dress as TOPLESS! I'm quite sure you meant STRAPLESS since you did go on to mention Heidi adding straps to it. AND I can't imagine Heidi letting her wear a topless dress...LOL Thank you for the giggle


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I thought Julie was making fast progress too. I would have made dozens of mistakes and had to frog more than progress.


I have just chosen to undo three rows, because of an error that was bothering me- odd sometimes how one can overlook something!


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


Another answered prayer, :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's the same here,too, Julie.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> David suggested they were good diabetes hits.
> A tin is 400gms-almost two cups


must be the weight of the sugar in it- ours are not quite as large, I seem to remember!


----------



## AZ Sticks

love these pictures Caren - I have a vase full of Iris in the dining room - I love Spring.


NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, KatyNora.

Tim was rather more focused on the teacher tossing him over his shoulder, known around here as the fireman's carry, than about anything to be frightened of within the building. He is so familiar with others helping him to accomplish even daily personal care needs that this trip probably seemed good for a laugh.


Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Condensed milk is thick and sweet, evaporated milk is runny. But condensed milk is delicious in coffee!
> Might take some condensed milk with us for Easter for coffee.


Only if you like your coffee sweetened! I gave up sugar at the age of 13!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Exhausting! On SO many levels.......it all pulls at the heart! Glad Tim had someone to fully take care of him. All of the students...heart aches for all of them....life was so much simpler...even when my kids were in hs. One must always dig deeper to deal honestly and fairly....prayers by the pound!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Just waiting for news on Hopevale, road in to there is now reportedly open this morning. TC Ita is still cat 1 and moving outwards. Forecasters are predicting further downgrading as water temps are apparently not low enough to sustain her.


the more unsustainable the better, surely?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you so much for the good wishes about Mayo - Alan says it must have been all of the good vibes and good connections the prayer warriors have here on the KTP because there was no reason for them to change their mind!!!! We're getting his history down for me to type up and a couple of things around here taken care of before we go on the 29th. We will stay the night before his appointment and the night of.... it is a few hours away so there is no sense in wearing ourselves out driving on the day of his meeting. We don't know what will come of it so we need to be prepared for any eventuality - including him going in straight away for surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, both of the boys are 'way too young for direct legal punishment, I should think; but the professionals can't do anything without being called in by either the parent after the father's death or, now, by the legal authorities, i.e., a judge, I think. But who knows what the mother was thinking after the father's death. I haven't heard anything about the other boy--don't know if they are brothers or just pals. I don't actually know which one thought it a good idea to start with prior to the first ruse.
> 
> No bombs were ever found nor anything faintly resembling one. It certainly seems to me to have been a cry for help.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Certainly hope it is handled as such!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Blessings on our computer gurus! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Exhausting! On SO many levels.......it all pulls at the heart! Glad Tim had someone to fully take care of him. All of the students...heart aches for all of them....life was so much simpler...even when my kids were in hs. One must always dig deeper to deal honestly and fairly....prayers by the pound!


Thanks, Carol, for your generosity with the prayers for all the kids.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO glad the storm got drastically downgraded! :thumbup:


Although conversely we could do with the rain it would have brought!


----------



## siouxann

Melyn, that bunting is gorgeous! I think I would run the side bands of the zipper up to the neckline and if you wanted to, make a hook and eye or button closure closer to the neck opening. (Does that make any sense? I get nervous when the zipper is close to the tender neck.)


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


~~~Holy-moly! SO fantastic! Your work is beautiful and awe-inspiring. Be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


~~~Holy-moly! SO fantastic! Your work is beautiful and awe-inspiring. Be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


~~~Holy-moly! SO fantastic! Your work is beautiful and awe-inspiring. Be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Gweniepooh said:


> BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


What breed is he? He sounds like my daughter's pup. He is a black lab/German Shepard mix, about 5 1/2 months old. He is all legs and paws, and I think he is trying to grow wings the way he practices flying leaps!


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza wrote:
~~~~Julie, they do make external fans for laptops. It plus into the computer, and the computer sits on top of it....it's flat and about the same size of the laptop. I had to get one and it works well. My computer guru is a college student and is short on time to order & get a new fan installed, so this is holding my act together until he gets a break in school.



ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for this tip!


~~~err... that was "plugs" into the computer. Hope this helps!


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


The river looks to be too close to the buildings for comfort. Are those apartments or commercial buildings?


----------



## Sandy

Hello all!

I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.

This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
Sandy


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just chosen to undo three rows, because of an error that was bothering me- odd sometimes how one can overlook something!


Oh that is not good at least you caught it and changed it instead of just letting it bother you. I have done that with a sweater, ended up not ever wearing it because of the mistake in it. I was sure everyone would see it.


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


Praying for a positive outcome for Alan. The Mayo is one of, if not THE best clinic in the States. Peace and love to you both.


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


Very Cool!


----------



## iamsam

what rug yarn I have found also doesn't feel as heavy as aunt lydia's was. --- sam


flyty1n said:


> http://www.joann.com/craft-and-rug-yarn/zprd_12040788a.html?green=FFA5AED8-918E-515F-A181-6AC4152659C1
> 
> Here's the link for Joann's equivalent of the now discontinued Aunt Lydia's rug yarn. In their store it seems to be made of the same material and is, however to my feel, a bit less hefty.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.
> 
> I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


(((((((((((((((((Silverowl))))))))))))))))) back to you. Patience and energy coming your way to help with Paul's Mum. I also live with elderly parents, not as old as some of our active members, and can understand, as can others in similar positions, what it takes to care for an elderly family member who needs that extra care.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> love these pictures Caren - I have a vase full of Iris in the dining room - I love Spring.


Thank you these are the first of the year in the yard. I am hoping that in a week there will be many more and tulips as well. Out back once the water has dried up I am hoping the wild iris will have survived the squirrels and chipmunks.


----------



## siouxann

Gweniepooh said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS that Mayo is accepting the insurance! I know the wait and unknown is an anxious time and will keep yu both in my prayers. Also praying that Mayo will finally find a "fix" to all the issues.


YEA!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party Kansas g-ma - we are so glad you stopped in to share a cuppa - we will be here all week - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. so be sure to stop by as often as you can.

puff kitty was the only kitty to lay on my computer table and on top of the printer and next to my pillow. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope Pixie is doing OK, we all do so love our furry "children", don't we? mine is sleeping between the keyboard and the monitor. I haven't held her enough today, been working on a quilt.


----------



## iamsam

look on amazon Kansas - they sell a lot of goods like that. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, thank you for all the work you do on posting recipes-- they sound really good. Where did you get the millet? I have a bread recipe with that on top and I couldn't find it at the grocery store when I looked.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up with this week's KTP. I am so tired so I am sure I might have missed somethings along the way. 

Caren...What a glorious find of the day...Flowers instead of snow. We are forecasted to see snow between Monday evening and Tuesday morning. I guess I will plan on going in a bit early in case that happens. It would be during my morning compute as I leave for work in the extremely early morning hours. About the time Sam has just gone to bed some days.

Bulldog....It is no wonder that you are worn out after all that spring cleaning in one day. I hope you are feeling better soon.

Sam...So sorry to hear of Puff Kitty not doing well. She has certainly found a loving home to share her final years of life. I am sure she and the rest of the fur babies are treated like royalty in your home. Take care of yourself as well. 

AZ Sticks....so happy to hear that Alan will be seen soon at Mayo clinic. You already know something is wrong so the real search is for "what" is wrong and how to fix it. That was always my attitude when taking DS#1 to children's hospital when he was a baby. I was not shocked to hear something was wrong because I already knew something was wrong. I would not have taken him to the hospital otherwise. 

Julie....I love your Gansey's. Each one is so beautiful that I would have a difficult time to find which one I like best. Will your workshop teach how to create such beautiful designs? 

Gwen...I am so happy for you to have that puppy. You can laugh and enjoy the moments he creates for you or you could be so angry at his wrong doings. I am so happy you choose to laugh and share these moments with us. I am proud of C's accomplishments with her crochet. She will do awesome things in no time at all.

I am sure I am missing thoughts to share as I am in great need of sleep right now. Today I worked and then went shopping and then took Matthew to frame a few pictures. What an expensive day. Matthew feels really good about getting his pictures framed. Other customers were enjoying his drawings as well. DS#1 is talking about living on his own in the next year or so. His Easter basket will be a strainer and his GF's basket will be a stainless steel mixing bowl. I will get a few small items to put in these bowls to help them out and then give them some candy as well. If I have time, I would like to knit a dishcloth for GF as well. I will see what I can accomplish. 

My DH was sleeping on the couch and dreamed he was going to step on something. We heard a loud thud and asked what was that. He said he was dreaming and was going to step on something. We all starting cracking up with laughter. I asked him if he killed whatever he was going to step on. He started laughing as well. 

Sorry about the lengthy post. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> Pixie survived the night. She has a broken femur & an injured eye along with cuts & bruises. We're waiting to hear back from the vet if it's more serious than that. Unfortunately, she's 13 years old, which is kind of old for a dog, but she's a small dog which live longer than big dogs.
> 
> The village closest to me is having their garage sales this weekend. It seems too soon for garage sales here in Ohio, but not actually. It just seems like it's taken Spring a while to arrive. I saw two wood ducks take off out of our pond this morning.
> 
> Going to see friends today & hang out a coffee shop. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


~~~Healing vibes heading toward Pixie, and soothing vibes to you & your brother. Yeah, the garage sales are too soon...I'm not there yet! I love the garage sales! :lol: :lol:


----------



## siouxann

Thanks to all who sent links for rug yarn!! I have 'over'-ordered some to use for the little dolls I used to make. Now I have to be diligent in watching for its arrival so I can get it into my stash room without having to explain why I need it. 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, what interesting time Tim has had. Always such a pity that some children have to explode before their needs are heard. Hopefully now, someone can step in and help this lad deal with all of his issues, including grieving for his dad and adjusting to life without him. Wondering what the excuse for the other lads who were involved.

Glad to hear spring seems to be pushing winter away in your part of the world. Here we are waiting for worsening weather as a Tropical Cyclone makes up its mind where it is going and what it will do. Fingers crossed it continues to degrade into a Tropical Low.


----------



## iamsam

another think you can do with condensed milk is simmer it - always keep it covered - for a couple of hours - let it get totally cold - I put mine in the fridge - remove both top and bottom lid and slide out in a solid piece. cut in quarter-inch thick pieces and place on a slice of pineapple - a dollop of real whipped cream - very yummy.

I was telling my mother about this recipe 35 or so years ago - she laughed and said - we had that when we were living in Hibbing. I told her I didn't realize they had things like that that long ago. I got a swat for that. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Condensed milk is thick and sweet, evaporated milk is runny. But condensed milk is delicious in coffee!
> Might take some condensed milk with us for Easter for coffee.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


Julie, looking good. Was the body done in the round?


----------



## iamsam

she also nixed the idea of jerimiah and lexi spending the night at a friend of jeriamiah's. since the after prom isn't over until three they thought they would stay there instead of driving home that late. lexi couldn't understand why not - what a snit she got in. I want to be alive when she has a daughter - between Heidi and me we can really put her through the ringer. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> At least you have Puff Kitty with you now. Hope it doesn't take long for her sake.
> I can't say I blame Heidi- I would have said the same thing!


----------



## busyworkerbee

I also just remembered my solution for my old laptop when it started to run hot. I simply used double sided tape to stick 4 unused erasers to the bottom of the laptop, away from the cooling vents, 1 in each corner. No problems with the working temp after this. Simple and effective.


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Angora1

Kehinkle...Those veggie photos were so creative. Mt. Vernon, OH is very close to where my brother lives. His mailing address is Howard, OH but believe his little town is Millersburg Routes 62 & 36. Very tiny town. He is minister of a church there and quite loved by the whole community. I'm not surprised as he is the best brother anyone could ever have. He is the baby of the family and a year younger than my son. 

~~~~OMG....Angora....I grew up in Mt. vernon....my Dad had patients in Howard and Millersburg....yes, he DID make house calls! What a small world! A beautiful part of Ohio, for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sounds really good darowil - the kind of thing lexi would make - will have to give her the recipe. --- sam



darowil said:


> as we still have power here comes my childhood recipe along similar lines to other one I posted.
> JIFFY FRUIT FINGERS


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> puff kitty continues to sleep by the open door - I keep thinking surely she should be gone. it's not as though she has unfinished business - I just wish she would let go and leave. all in good time I guess. hickory and the other cat watch her but stay away and don't bother her. I think they know what is happening.


Prayers for a peaceful transition for Puff Kitty. It is so hard to watch a beloved pet waste away. When it comes time for my Rembrandt to leave, I hope it will be quickly accomplished. I think the lingering is the hardest on the Fur Parents.


----------



## Patches39

Night all, still no phone, big job have to run outside line, the weather messed up the main line for five houses. :-( 
So..... Have to Waite until Monday. Sending prayers for all, that tomorrow will be bright and happy, filled with joy and peace. :-D


----------



## siouxann

flyty1n said:


> http://www.joann.com/craft-and-rug-yarn/zprd_12040788a.html?green=FFA5AED8-918E-515F-A181-6AC4152659C1
> 
> Here's the link for Joann's equivalent of the now discontinued Aunt Lydia's rug yarn. In their store it seems to be made of the same material and is, however to my feel, a bit less hefty.


The Joann's here in Frederick does not carry it. Or, maybe they are out of it on the occasions I try to find it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## iamsam

they were just waiting to spring out caren - they are so happy the snow is gone. we may have snow flurries next Tuesday. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


----------



## iamsam

duh - I knew what I was trying to say - very funny. yes - strapless. glad I gave you a giggle. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Laughing playfully at you Sam....you described Lexi's prom dress as TOPLESS! I'm quite sure you meant STRAPLESS since you did go on to mention Heidi adding straps to it. AND I can't imagine Heidi letting her wear a topless dress...LOL Thank you for the giggle


----------



## iamsam

good heavens Julie - you have led a thwarted life - no sugar - isn't it one of the four food groups? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Only if you like your coffee sweetened! I gave up sugar at the age of 13!


----------



## cmaliza

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


~~~SO pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> BOUNDING with energy...LOL. He discovered one of the baskets on the shelf of the coffee table was full of yarn...yep the little rascal had it ALL across the living room floor this morning. I'e got to unload that shelf and find some place to at least temporarily store the things. His favorite basket from there has up to now been the one full of nail polish, etc. NO, I will not paint his nails either! LOL He's also finally developed confidence in his ability to climb up on the sofa, my recliner, etc. This morning he came rumbling into the house and kept onto my lap while I was sitting in the recliner. Can only imagine how that will be when he is grown...or should I say groan...LOL


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good luck!


----------



## iamsam

goodness carol - you are becoming a gwenie queen? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Holy-moly! SO fantastic! Your work is beautiful and awe-inspiring. Be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you sandy - fill us in on your move - where are you living now? did you get the convertible fixed? ---- sam



Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


----------



## siouxann

jheiens said:


> Yes, Noni, Tim attends school here in Bristolville. We were concerned when he was first enrolled here. The district had a history of busing kids with physical limitations to other districts. They have all come to admire and care for and about him--from the former superintendent to the new one who was his first principal here. Even the upperclass men and women were open in their support of him during that dreadful calendar year when he had five major surgeries.
> 
> When he won the district spelling bee one year and the awards ceremony was held in the spring for scholarships, athletic letters, etc., as his name was called the senior guys stood, clapped, and cheered for him as he walked across the gym, totally oblivious to the fact that it was all for him. The entire audience eventually stood as the ovation went on for nearly 3 minutes.
> 
> We even managed to get in a 3-day class trip to Washington, D.C., but just barely, between surgeries. DD1 and I took him and the walker and a wheelchair, plus luggage. Parents came ''out of the woodwork'' to help us get him around and up and down and in and out of buses, tourist sites, etc. When we were in the National Cathedral, the entry is one level but the exiting side of the main area had steps as did the exit from the restrooms. Men we didn't know came 'round to help us help him. We commandeered the women's restroom at the Roosevelt Memorial without problem. They all just waited for us to get him pulled back together.
> 
> Our very much older bus driver and the tour guide stepped in to make certain that we had whatever we needed whether from the luggage compartment or getting in food service lines. Two of the dads on our bus made sure that they kept close to us when getting on to or off of the bus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a wonderful memory, and especially how kind people can be!


----------



## siouxann

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


What beautiful pictures of the ocean and the beach, Sandy. How I do envy you with the location of your condo.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Aran...So glad Pixie survived the night. Sad that at her age she had to have this happen as it will probably mean ongoing pain for her now.
> 
> BusyworkerBee...So glad the cyclone was downgraded. It could have taken so many lives. There will still be damage I am sure. They said that it is quite unusual to have these in April. Hope it doesn't pick up strength again and just dies out now. I had to google Australian news to get anything on it. Can't believe we didn't have any news about something so major.


Aran - I am also glad that Pixi has so far survived, hope she recovers and gives your dad more years of love and comfort.

April is our end of season and normally all over by now. Everyone is hoping the forecasters are correct in that it should continue to degrade, but we do have a history of cyclones reforming or regathering strength. One cyclone, called Steve, formed, hit, crossed land, hit more water and repeated this cycle 5 times, starting in coral sea and finishing off the southern coast of west Australia. What makes the forecasters think this one will continue to degrade is that the water it need to run on is warmer than is optimal for cyclones.


----------



## iamsam

feeling better - the laydown and motrin helped - my chest still feels heavy and I cough a little but that is not so bad. a little rain would be nice - clean the air. --- sam


----------



## KatyNora

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


How good to see you back, Sandy! I was a bit worried, so it's a relief to know you're getting re-settled and have had a little time for some beach rest too. Hope we'll see you here a little more often now.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone just after 3pm here and I went out for a walk about town today. Was gorgeous out. So armed with a sweater and a camera I took some pics. I will post some now and some later on.


~~~Very dramatic photos of the river.....nice!
Who/what haunts the upper floor? Any stories to tell?


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Finally caught up with this week's KTP. I am so tired so I am sure I might have missed somethings along the way.
> 
> Caren...What a glorious find of the day...Flowers instead of snow. We are forecasted to see snow between Monday evening and Tuesday morning. I guess I will plan on going in a bit early in case that happens. It would be during my morning compute as I leave for work in the extremely early morning hours. About the time Sam has just gone to bed some days.
> 
> We are forecast for snow as well this coming week. Think they said up around 21c/70 f, then snow by the end of the night. GRRRR I do hope not, I have just got the cows moved to the large pasture. They seem so much happier too.
> Drive careful on your way to work I know how the roads can be rather scary at that time of day when it is snowing.


----------



## siouxann

Thursday, my LYS had a "Needle Tasting" party. The owner had a dozen or more different types of knitting needles set out on plates and little balls of different weights of yarn in wine glasses. Since needles are as important as the yarn, she thought she would introduce us to different types of needles to see how they worked for us. It was really a neat idea, and I discovered that I quite like the cubic needles. I have ordered a pair to give them a workout here at home.

Then yesterday, I finally got an appointment with the doctor about my leg pain. It has been getting worse and worse until now I have to use a cane for most of the day. Ive had X-rays of just the hip area, and was told that the arthritis is getting noticeably worse. (Gee, do ya think??) I have referrals for yet another X-ray and another for an appointment with an Osteo specialist. Hope they can agree on the cause of the pain and the muscle weakness.


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


~~~Alan is so totally wrapped in our prayes & caring. You, too!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> another think you can do with condensed milk is simmer it - always keep it covered - for a couple of hours - let it get totally cold - I put mine in the fridge - remove both top and bottom lid and slide out in a solid piece. cut in quarter-inch thick pieces and place on a slice of pineapple - a dollop of real whipped cream - very yummy.
> 
> I was telling my mother about this recipe 35 or so years ago - she laughed and said - we had that when we were living in Hibbing. I told her I didn't realize they had things like that that long ago. I got a swat for that. lol --- sam


I might give this one a try for the grandchildren. I will have to take it with me seems Easter will be at Sara-Mae's this year. We are thinking it might not be warm enough at mum's. I imagine it would be as good on an apple slice or pear.


----------



## iamsam

for those of you that like watching duck dynasty here you go - for those of you not in the know - duck dynasty is a reality show of a very funny family. --- sam

Duck Dynasty-Cream Cheese Pie

Ingredients
1 - 1/2 cups crushed vanilla wafers 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1 stick melted butter (Duck Commander used 5 TBS) 
1 package cream cheese 
1 - 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk 
1/3 cup lemon juice 
1 - 21 ounce can of your favorite pie filling

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

CRUST LAYER:

Crush vanilla wafers to equal 2 cups.

Add the melted stick of butter.

Mix in 1 cup of chopped pecans.

Save about 8 tablespoons of the crust mixture to top the dessert.

Add the pie crust mixture in the bottom of a 9 inch pie pan OR 8 individual ramekins.

Bake the crust 10 to 15 minutes and allow to completely cool.

CREAM CHEESE MIXTURE:

Mix together the lemon juice, condensed milk, and the cream cheese.

Once the crust has completely cooled, add the cream cheese mixture evenly on the pie or divide evenly on the 8 ramekins.

Place the layered crust with the cream cheese mixture in the refrigerator for 6 or more hours.

When you are ready to eat this dessert, add your favorite pie filling to the top.

Garnish with a little Cool Whip and about 1 Tablespoon of reserved crust to the ramekins.

http://recipesforourdailybread.com/2013/02/18/duck-dynasty-pie-recipe-video/


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Our town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


~~~Is a translation possible?


----------



## busyworkerbee

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


  :thumbup: Yeah for such a quick response from Mayo. Hope it helps.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


----------



## siouxann

Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


Welcome to the tea party!!! Happy to 'see' you here.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> they were just waiting to spring out caren - they are so happy the snow is gone. we may have snow flurries next Tuesday. --- sam


A few flurries here too they are saying but that is ok with me I won't mind as ling as it doesn't stay.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> He listens to NO but it hasn't quite set in that it means NO FOREVER.....LOL.


Gwen, how silly of us humans to expect our fur babies to take NO as NO FOREVER. It is only after many repititions that NO starts to even being accepted as NO even temporarily.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> for those of you that like watching duck dynasty here you go - for those of you not in the know - duck dynasty is a reality show of a very funny family. --- sam
> 
> Duck Dynasty-Cream Cheese Pie
> 
> I made a cheese cake like this while in London for a friend, except I used tangerine instead of lemon.


----------



## jheiens

Hello, Kansas g-ma, and welcome to the tea party. A number of us are retired teachers; several are quilters as well as knitters and crocheters; and we all like to share recipes and meal ideas.

So glad you've decided to join us at the table. Sam is such a gracious host.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Brings to mind the time we arrived home, I collapsed on the big wing-back chair with the mail, my DH went to let the dogs out of the basement. Freya (elkhound/bird dog, 75 lbs) came racing into the room, bounced into my lap, onto the top back of the chair and back down. No one got hurt and family thought it was very funny!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night all been a busy day. Healing energy for those in need and hugs for all. 
night night sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello and welcome Kansas GMa....I have also volunteered in helping people with Medicaid and Medicare and will get back into that this Fall. I'm also working on two shawls - one for a baby christening and one for a bride. We have a lot in common...hope you enjoy your stay here.



Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is a german shepherd. Growing up we always had either a German Shepherd mix or German Shepherd. I can certainly identify with the flying leaps; quite comical!


siouxann said:


> What breed is he? He sounds like my daughter's pup. He is a black lab/German Shepard mix, about 5 1/2 months old. He is all legs and paws, and I think he is trying to grow wings the way he practices flying leaps!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> the more unsustainable the better, surely?


So true on that one, but we are still expecting the heavy rain and flash flooding issues later in the week as it descends along the coast.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful pictures.


Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I LOVE your lengthy post; I know you've been working a LOT an have missed seeing your posts. Glad that you popped in even when tired. Funny story about DH's dream. I've done similar things.




pacer said:


> Finally caught up with this week's KTP. I am so tired so I am sure I might have missed somethings along the way.
> 
> Sorry about the lengthy post. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## mjs

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, I thought dulce de leche was something fancy, not something like caramel which you make by boiling a can of condensed milk.


I don't know how they would really translate it but I think you might say milk candy.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Ah, you're talking about our tins of Caramel (Nestle, I think)...I can eat it straight out of the tin by the spoonful....and often have!  :lol:


Nestle is what I've seen here most often.


----------



## gagesmom

signing in and catching up before bed. Work in the morning.

I am up to 16 bunny baskets and one on the needles. each one will be different. can't wait to finish them up and get a group photo. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

A big welcome Kansas g-ma. Several of us here are retired teachers (self included). Many of us also are dog lovers and also cat people. In general we luuuuuuv our fur babies. My German Shepherd pup is not quite 4 months old; vet said to expect him to reach 100-20 lbs...mom and dad were both very large. His name is Sidney and he is a sweeting. Also have 4 other dogs and 5 cats.
Just read the post you made and you sound very active; wish they had had someone like you at the retirement center my mom was residing at She would have loved it. I'm currently working on a slip stitch afghan which I'm determined to finish before anything new and of course have several other UFOs/WIPs.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Brings to mind the time we arrived home, I collapsed on the big wing-back chair with the mail, my DH went to let the dogs out of the basement. Freya (elkhound/bird dog, 75 lbs) came racing into the room, bounced into my lap, onto the top back of the chair and back down. No one got hurt and family thought it was very funny!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> off for right now. Gage is having a meltdown cuz tank peed on his bed. ttyl


~~~It's all abput marking territory! Gage is HIS!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, have 30 pages to catch up on, was running errands with Marla for the first part of the day yesterday, and then when David got home, we cooked steaks over at Marlas. Today we went to Guernsey State Park and had a good time. 
Sam, sorry to hear that Puff kitty is not doing well, hopefully she came home. I need to go back and read through all the recipes later. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

I have made it through the rest of the evening without the digs peeing anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: I just did a quick skim but I am off for bed. I will read through again and answer all the questions tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> He is a german shepherd. Growing up we always had either a German Shepherd mix or German Shepherd. I can certainly identify with the flying leaps; quite comical!


Me too, my Maggie can be quite exuberant at times. On the occasion that she is let into the house, she gallops up to her pillow in the craft room then turns around and gallops back out into the living area and does a flying leap straight up to the top of the lounge before landing on the seat. She then sits there with a laughing grin on her face before curling up for a snooze. She also like a snooze on lap every so often.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Sorry, ATV's?


~~~All Terrain Vehicles...they go every where...and tear up the earth...down below the root structure..Not really earth-friendly. Fun, but destructive.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I certainly have not done much - went over to Heidi's for a bowl of hot soup. think this bothers my chest more than anything - and the ache right above my eyes. the motrin helps. according to bobby the pollon is extra high yet tomorrow and just high the next couple days. yeah.
> 
> lexi looked very nice in her prom dress - pink skirt black topless top that she had Heidi put straps on. jerimiah looked quite dapper in pink waistcoat, pink tie and tux. they have about an hours drive - stopping at his house first for pictures. evidently the entire evening will be spent at one place - dinner - dance - after prom. I rest easier when I know they are not going to be out on the road. tinora's prom is help in Maumee, ohio - a good hours drive - dinner is wherever you and your date want to go - after prom is back at the school. a little too much driving for my likes. I do hope they have a good time. this boyfriend is very tall and slim. seems to be a nice lad.
> 
> puff kitty continues to sleep by the open door - I keep thinking surely she should be gone. it's not as though she has unfinished business - I just wish she would let go and leave. all in good time I guess. hickory and the other cat watch her but stay away and don't bother her. I think they know what is happening.
> 
> think I am going to lay down just a little and rest my eyes - see if I feel better when I get up. later --- sam


~~No pics?


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I certainly have not done much - went over to Heidi's for a bowl of hot soup. think this bothers my chest more than anything - and the ache right above my eyes. the motrin helps. according to bobby the pollon is extra high yet tomorrow and just high the next couple days. yeah.
> 
> lexi looked very nice in her prom dress - pink skirt black topless top that she had Heidi put straps on. jerimiah looked quite dapper in pink waistcoat, pink tie and tux. they have about an hours drive - stopping at his house first for pictures. evidently the entire evening will be spent at one place - dinner - dance - after prom. I rest easier when I know they are not going to be out on the road. tinora's prom is help in Maumee, ohio - a good hours drive - dinner is wherever you and your date want to go - after prom is back at the school. a little too much driving for my likes. I do hope they have a good time. this boyfriend is very tall and slim. seems to be a nice lad.
> 
> puff kitty continues to sleep by the open door - I keep thinking surely she should be gone. it's not as though she has unfinished business - I just wish she would let go and leave. all in good time I guess. hickory and the other cat watch her but stay away and don't bother her. I think they know what is happening.
> 
> think I am going to lay down just a little and rest my eyes - see if I feel better when I get up. later --- sam


~~~Glad Puff Kitty is close by and not hiding. Maybe a blanket over her? So sorry.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Stop with the sorry for lengthy post stuff - I love to hear about what's happening with you and your family - even the funny DH dreams!!! You are so right about finding "what" instead of "is there" something wrong. I am feeling very confident that this is the solution to a long running problem - and I am ready!!! (As is my poor DH!!!)


pacer said:


> Finally caught up with this week's KTP. I am so tired so I am sure I might have missed somethings along the way.
> 
> My DH was sleeping on the couch and dreamed he was going to step on something. We heard a loud thud and asked what was that. He said he was dreaming and was going to step on something. We all starting cracking up with laughter. I asked him if he killed whatever he was going to step on. He started laughing as well.
> 
> Sorry about the lengthy post. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## AZ Sticks

do we have pictures of the little dolls???? I for one would like to see- thanks for the support sweet sue!


siouxann said:


> Thanks to all who sent links for rug yarn!! I have 'over'-ordered some to use for the little dolls I used to make. Now I have to be diligent in watching for its arrival so I can get it into my stash room without having to explain why I need it.
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

brill!


busyworkerbee said:


> I also just remembered my solution for my old laptop when it started to run hot. I simply used double sided tape to stick 4 unused erasers to the bottom of the laptop, away from the cooling vents, 1 in each corner. No problems with the working temp after this. Simple and effective.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Julie, both of the boys are 'way too young for direct legal punishment, I should think; but the professionals can't do anything without being called in by either the parent after the father's death or, now, by the legal authorities, i.e., a judge, I think. But who knows what the mother was thinking after the father's death. I haven't heard anything about the other boy--don't know if they are brothers or just pals. I don't actually know which one thought it a good idea to start with prior to the first ruse.
> 
> No bombs were ever found nor anything faintly resembling one. It certainly seems to me to have been a cry for help.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~You & I see the cry...does anyone who has some ability to help see it? :|


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Wonderful news re Alan and Mayo. They really do wonderful things.


~~~Great news for Alan. Hoping for TONS of good things! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I hope they can figure out what is going on and help you with a fix. Hip pain is no fun at all and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. keeping you close to my heart with wishes of tip toeing!!!!


siouxann said:


> Thursday, my LYS had a "Needle Tasting" party. The owner had a dozen or more different types of knitting needles set out on plates and little balls of different weights of yarn in wine glasses. Since needles are as important as the yarn, she thought she would introduce us to different types of needles to see how they worked for us. It was really a neat idea, and I discovered that I quite like the cubic needles. I have ordered a pair to give them a workout here at home.
> 
> Then yesterday, I finally got an appointment with the doctor about my leg pain. It has been getting worse and worse until now I have to use a cane for most of the day. Ive had X-rays of just the hip area, and was told that the arthritis is getting noticeably worse. (Gee, do ya think??) I have referrals for yet another X-ray and another for an appointment with an Osteo specialist. Hope they can agree on the cause of the pain and the muscle weakness.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thanks love-


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Alan is so totally wrapped in our prayes & caring. You, too!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Meeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooo!


busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbup: Yeah for such a quick response from Mayo. Hope it helps.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well we are so glad to have you here!!! We have lots of teachers, retired and all stages of active - Rookie is also a insurance plan/benefits volunteer wiz - we have volunteer knitting teachers and we have quilters galore - knitting designers, lots of us already have our gardens in, and some of us are just plain crafty!!! You will fit right in- please make yourself at home - luv-AZ


Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


----------



## AZ Sticks

busyworkerbee said:


> Gwen, how silly of us humans to expect our fur babies to take NO as NO FOREVER. It is only after many repititions that NO starts to even being accepted as NO even temporarily.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I wish I could see a video of that!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Brings to mind the time we arrived home, I collapsed on the big wing-back chair with the mail, my DH went to let the dogs out of the basement. Freya (elkhound/bird dog, 75 lbs) came racing into the room, bounced into my lap, onto the top back of the chair and back down. No one got hurt and family thought it was very funny!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so glad the digs didn't pee.......... love you Melly!!!!


gagesmom said:


> I have made it through the rest of the evening without the digs peeing anywhere. :thumbup: :thumbup: I just did a quick skim but I am off for bed. I will read through again and answer all the questions tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Great news for Alan. Hoping for TONS of good things! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think it's just me and you carol........ It is way too early for bed and way too late to knit..... may be a good time to catch up on my weekly digests.....it's almost bed time for you right??


----------



## iamsam

you need to go here and take a gander at this planter idea. I am definitely going to try it - most cool. --- sam

http://www.instructables.com/id/Plant-tower-made-out-of-PVC-pipe-15-pockets/


----------



## iamsam

Kansas - I apologize - I did not recognize your name - but I am glad I welcomed you again - maybe we will see more of you - most anxious to see the lace shawl - I keep saying I am going to make one - just haven't taken the plunge. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


----------



## iamsam

how many humans recognize "NO"? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Gwen, how silly of us humans to expect our fur babies to take NO as NO FOREVER. It is only after many repititions that NO starts to even being accepted as NO even temporarily.


----------



## iamsam

call me blind but I cannot figure out the third picture - was it really warm enough for david to be in the water - wish it was that warm here. lovely fireplace - would be a great place to have a picnic - actually - would you move that fireplace to my back yard please. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, have 30 pages to catch up on, was running errands with Marla for the first part of the day yesterday, and then when David got home, we cooked steaks over at Marlas. Today we went to Guernsey State Park and had a good time.
> Sam, sorry to hear that Puff kitty is not doing well, hopefully she came home. I need to go back and read through all the recipes later.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

amen. --- sam --- and also very noisy.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~All Terrain Vehicles...they go every where...and tear up the earth...down below the root structure..Not really earth-friendly. Fun, but destructive.


----------



## iamsam

I will get the camera - actually my camera - from Heidi tomorrow and download a couple. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~No pics?


----------



## kehinkle

Caught up before going to bed.

Sandi, glad that Alan will be seen by Mayo. Continued prayers for you both.

Whoever posted the comment about Tres Leches cake, yum. One of my all time favorites. Haven't had any in a couple months. Had custard wrapped in phyllo and baked today. Was really good and not too sweet. Also had fried smelt and spinach pie. Found a great Greek restaurant on the east side of Columbus.

Sam, sorry to hear about the ailing kitty. They seem to know.

Melody, nice pics of your town. Trying to remember if I ever got to Fergus when I was doing Canadian runs. Will have to look at a map. Typed "map" twice and both times it put on "nap." Guess it is telling me to go to bed.

Welcome Kansas gma. You sound like a busy lady. I am working on a pair of socks. Have one ready to work the heel. Working them one at a time for this pair as they are going to be plain. Finished a ruffle scarf today.

Hint for anyone doing the Sashay type scarves. Roll them around a paper towel tube, opening them up as you do. I just wrapped it up then down the tube until the end. It helps to be able to see the top part. Also if there are any knots or imperfections in the skein. When ready to knit (or crochet) the scarf, roll the fabric off. It won't twist that way. Takes a bit to prepare it this way but saves allot of time when you are working on it. I have about four more that I want to do, but I left them at home. 

Hugs and good wishes to all. I'm off to bed.

Take care,

Kathy

Caren, nice flower pics. Mary, be careful going into work and can't wait to see some of Matthew's drawings.


----------



## kehinkle

Forgot to add, my DD1 posted a recipe on Facebook today that uses the caramel sauce that is made when you dinner the condensed milk. It's called Banoffee Danger pie, I think. I'll see if I can download the recipe.

Kathy


Not able to download it but the web site is Brooklyn Limestone.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Holy-moly! SO fantastic! Your work is beautiful and awe-inspiring. Be proud! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~~Julie, they do make external fans for laptops. It plus into the computer, and the computer sits on top of it....it's flat and about the same size of the laptop. I had to get one and it works well. My computer guru is a college student and is short on time to order & get a new fan installed, so this is holding my act together until he gets a break in school.
> 
> ~~~err... that was "plugs" into the computer. Hope this helps!


We are getting quite clever at decoding spell check! that was what I had decided you mean't!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


Lovely photos of the ocean! I can see why you don't want to leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is not good at least you caught it and changed it instead of just letting it bother you. I have done that with a sweater, ended up not ever wearing it because of the mistake in it. I was sure everyone would see it.


And of course they probably would never notice! 
I was looking at it and wondering if I could get away with it? But it was a cable in the wrong place, and it just did not look right- but three rows is not too bad!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> Julie....I love your Gansey's. Each one is so beautiful that I would have a difficult time to find which one I like best. Will your workshop teach how to create such beautiful designs?
> 
> ... Take care and happy knitting.


That is exactly what I am hoping to encourage people to do- although I will have links to several patterns for those who lack the courage to make an original. There is good evidence pictorially that the women did have their own designs, that they worked.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, looking good. Was the body done in the round?


Yes, I did it on a circular but traditionally the women used steel pins- and probably used 5 for the body to the armhole- then up on straights is my preference. It is a lot easier to read your pattern on the circular part!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> good heavens Julie - you have led a thwarted life - no sugar - isn't it one of the four food groups? --- sam


Only for coffee Sam! Or Tea! I can eat cake with the best of them!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> So true on that one, but we are still expecting the heavy rain and flash flooding issues later in the week as it descends along the coast.


Not good!


----------



## Lurker 2

And now it looks like it is only me, Sam, and busyworkerbee signed on! Almost time to watch the news! so I will catch up later IF there is any chatter. Been a lovely Autumn afternoon- Ringo is looking out in the hopes that a cat might go by!


----------



## darowil

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2014/04/06/lost-in-space/
I'm sure many of you get the Lion emials but I did like this a article- how often do we lose something knitting related which is right there? Currently for me it is particullary tape measures that disappear. Yes I too have many more than I should ever need and I keep two in tthe drawer next to me- but when I want them are there any? But now when I don't need them there is one. MAybe it is time for something to constantly disappear and tape measures will usually be where they were left.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I am so sorry that Puff Kitty is fading. I hope that she will stay there with you even if she isn't cuddling. She is in a familiar and comfortable place.

You also need to take care of yourself. Make sure that you do not overdo.

I hope that everyone is feeling well and enjoying the day. Good night and hugs to all!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


Well those show that you have spring doen't they. Guess if they came up with such recent snow they will survive if you get a bit more?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And now it looks like it is only me, Sam, and busyworkerbee signed on! Almost time to watch the news! so I will catch up later IF there is any chatter. Been a lovely Autumn afternoon- Ringo is looking out in the hopes that a cat might go by!


We didn't miss by much I see.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Only if you like your coffee sweetened! I gave up sugar at the age of 13!


Not true- Maryanne does't like her drinks sweetened but loves Kopi Susu (which is condensed milk and coffee. Malaysian)


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> another think you can do with condensed milk is simmer it - always keep it covered - for a couple of hours - let it get totally cold - I put mine in the fridge - remove both top and bottom lid and slide out in a solid piece. cut in quarter-inch thick pieces and place on a slice of pineapple - a dollop of real whipped cream - very yummy.
> 
> I was telling my mother about this recipe 35 or so years ago - she laughed and said - we had that when we were living in Hibbing. I told her I didn't realize they had things like that that long ago. I got a swat for that. lol --- sam


We are now told not to do this- if it isn't kept covered it explodes and not everyone keeps it covered. However we now buy it already caramelised so that is much easier (and it costs no more either if I remember rightly so much quicker than boiling it first).


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> signing in and catching up before bed. Work in the morning.
> 
> I am up to 16 bunny baskets and one on the needles. each one will be different. can't wait to finish them up and get a group photo. :lol:


And when do you need to finish them by? Our schools are on holiday here for two weeks already.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Forgot to add, my DD1 posted a recipe on Facebook today that uses the caramel sauce that is made when you dinner the condensed milk. It's called Banoffee Danger pie, I think. I'll see if I can download the recipe.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Not able to download it but the web site is Brooklyn Limestone.


If its what we used to Banoffee Pie it is delicious (now called Banana Caramel pie or something similar. Think its one of those cases of not being allowed to use the norginal name for some reason). Its an English recipe


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting quite clever at decoding spell check! that was what I had decided you mean't!


I didn't even realise it said plus in the computer, simply read it as plug-and it wasn't even the right letters


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly what I am hoping to encourage people to do- although I will have links to several patterns for those who lack the courage to make an original. There is good evidence pictorially that the women did have their own designs, that they worked.


As you know Julie I [plan to make one from one of the books you are using- but I am going to follow the pattern! Maybe I should do it during your workshop. I have the yarn for it already so only need the time.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos of the ocean! I can see why you don't want to leave.


Weren't they- I love the beach to look at (but not so found of the water and sand together!). Spending a couple of days over Easter at the beach and belive it is on the beachfront which is perfect for me. Admire the beach without the sand getting stuck everywhere).


----------



## darowil

Just counted the posts on 3 different pages, including page 1 and each of them had 15 posts. So looks like 15 posts determines page break.


----------



## darowil

If my theory is right this post will be on the next page.

And it is. Think I have proved my hypothesis to be correct!


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, I thought dulce de leche was something fancy, not something like caramel which you make by boiling a can of condensed milk.


 :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## iamsam

this is the url folks. --- sam

http://www.brooklynlimestone.com/2010/08/recipe-banoffee-danger-pie.html



kehinkle said:


> Forgot to add, my DD1 posted a recipe on Facebook today that uses the caramel sauce that is made when you dinner the condensed milk. It's called Banoffee Danger pie, I think. I'll see if I can download the recipe.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Not able to download it but the web site is Brooklyn Limestone.


----------



## iamsam

oh - that is good news. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Only for coffee Sam! Or Tea! I can eat cake with the best of them!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> certainly better than my first attempt - never got too far past crocheting a chain and then trying to crochet into each loop. poor Kathy was ready to tear out her hair. lol sam


sounds like me! :roll:


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Yes, Noni, Tim attends school here in Bristolville. We were concerned when he was first enrolled here. The district had a history of busing kids with physical limitations to other districts. They have all come to admire and care for and about him--from the former superintendent to the new one who was his first principal here. Even the upperclass men and women were open in their support of him during that dreadful calendar year when he had five major surgeries.
> 
> When he won the district spelling bee one year and the awards ceremony was held in the spring for scholarships, athletic letters, etc., as his name was called the senior guys stood, clapped, and cheered for him as he walked across the gym, totally oblivious to the fact that it was all for him. The entire audience eventually stood as the ovation went on for nearly 3 minutes.
> 
> We even managed to get in a 3-day class trip to Washington, D.C., but just barely, between surgeries. DD1 and I took him and the walker and a wheelchair, plus luggage. Parents came ''out of the woodwork'' to help us get him around and up and down and in and out of buses, tourist sites, etc. When we were in the National Cathedral, the entry is one level but the exiting side of the main area had steps as did the exit from the restrooms. Men we didn't know came 'round to help us help him. We commandeered the women's restroom at the Roosevelt Memorial without problem. They all just waited for us to get him pulled back together.
> 
> Our very much older bus driver and the tour guide stepped in to make certain that we had whatever we needed whether from the luggage compartment or getting in food service lines. Two of the dads on our bus made sure that they kept close to us when getting on to or off of the bus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Isn't it nice when someone like Tim manages to bring out the very best in those around him. It's lovely to hear of all the help he gets at school and that they have an emergency plan in place should it ever be needed.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


Shhh. Spring is ever so slowly springing in your yard!!


----------



## angelam

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


Lovely pictures! Thanks for sharing. I love the blue/grey/green colour tones of the sea and shore.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is the url folks. --- sam
> 
> http://www.brooklynlimestone.com/2010/08/recipe-banoffee-danger-pie.html


Yep thats the one I thought it was- lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


Oh that is good news! I so hope he will have successful help with them.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> also from my walk


Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> He listens to NO but it hasn't quite set in that it means NO FOREVER.....LOL.


 :thumbup: LOL We still seem to have that problem here too.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> So it's not just me! :shock: :lol:


Nope! LOL. The weeks are just going so fast!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We didn't miss by much I see.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not true- Maryanne does't like her drinks sweetened but loves Kopi Susu (which is condensed milk and coffee. Malaysian)


I will have to speak just for me, then!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> As you know Julie I [plan to make one from one of the books you are using- but I am going to follow the pattern! Maybe I should do it during your workshop. I have the yarn for it already so only need the time.


Well, you know how to contact me, if you run out of time for the Workshop- I have so many WIP's floating around currently- but the guernsey has to be what I am working on. (starting date is April 28th- that I presume will be EDT [American]).


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> If my theory is right this post will be on the next page.
> 
> And it is. Think I have proved my hypothesis to be correct!


Sometimes that 15 seems to take forever, though- and then you can discover people have been posting photos still, and you have missed them- that can increase length.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> oh - that is good news. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Night, night, all- bed time here!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> as we still have power here comes my childhood recipe along similar lines to other one I posted.
> JIFFY FRUIT FINGERS
> Ingredients
> 4 ozs butter (melted)
> 4 ozs rolled oats
> 2 ozs glacé cherries-chopped
> 4 ozs sultanas
> 2 ozs chocolate chips
> 3 ozs coconut
> 1 tin condensed milk
> 
> Method
> Pour melted butter into Swiss roll tin and spread over bottom. Sprinkle all other ingredients (other than milk) over the top evenly. Pour condensed milk over the top and cook in moderate oven (180C/350F) for 25-30 minutes until golden brown. Cool in tin


I missed out on them in MY childhood! Never heard of them, but have copied the recipe thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Laughing playfully at you Sam....you described Lexi's prom dress as TOPLESS! I'm quite sure you meant STRAPLESS since you did go on to mention Heidi adding straps to it. AND I can't imagine Heidi letting her wear a topless dress...LOL Thank you for the giggle


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear. Reading of Golden Retriever still having puppy energy into old age makes me scared Maya will be like that. Good for her perhaps, but I'm getting older and would love less energy.
> Sandi, so very happy for you and Allan. Interested to hear what their plan of care will be.


I think it's more a Goldie/Lab trait than Doberman.....Maya is a Doberman isn't she....craft moment!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Great news on the Hopevale front. Major building damage to some buildings, especially pre 1985 buildings, some question about the water supply and the biggest stroke of luck, located sufficiently away from the eye of the cyclone to not be totally destroyed. I have not heard of any loss of human life there. Rescue crews, Premier and staff and news crews made it in this morning.

TC Its is now cat 1 and back over water. Like everyone else, watching to see what happens next. I know we will be in for some major wet weather and flood warnings get further south with each issue.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Four wheelers, all terrain vehichle. Mine is pretty awesome according to a certain petrolhead. It works for me around the farm and is nice to just ride.


They're used a lot by farmers over here too, but we know them as Quad Bikes. You often see sheep farmers driving along with their dogs sitting behind them, quite unconcerned!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to speak just for me, then!


I actually don't know why she likes it so much- she doesn't like coffee or sweeet drinks but loves it with condensed milk. Its toatlly different to adding sugar. In fact over here you can buy tubes of coffee in condensed milk for camping etc. Nice but not the same as doing your own.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.

Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I actually don't know why she likes it so much- she doesn't like coffee or sweeet drinks but loves it with condensed milk. Its toatlly different to adding sugar. In fact over here you can buy tubes of coffee in condensed milk for camping etc. Nice but not the same as doing your own.


I absolutely love condensed milk, but only take my coffee black, strong and NO sugar! Weird or what?


----------



## agnescr

Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts 
Hugs to all


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


And it looks like you would almost see the plants growing as you sit there. Lovley shots as always.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


Sorry for the problems you are facing- are the walking problems related to the possible Parkinsons or a seperate issue?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes that 15 seems to take forever, though- and then you can discover people have been posting photos still, and you have missed them- that can increase length.


Depends on how long the posts are how long it takes to move onto the next page. Whihc is why page 1 seemed to go on forever it had two very long ones in it. And if 15 one line replies move on very quickly.
Phots are so slow to put in that it is very easy to miss some if you are on at the same time as the photo poster.
And again I was 15 on the last page and moved to a new page.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And it looks like you would almost see the plants growing as you sit there. Lovley shots as always.


Thanks. There are now 5 pigeons queuing up to bathe in the pond!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


Good morning Purple! Oh my your vegetable garden is looks amazing. I can imagine it is a day to sit in the garden, so relaxing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song. 

Today's coffee. 

HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


Lovel coffee Caren. The kale has been doing really well. Xx


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> Sorry for the problems you are facing- are the walking problems related to the possible Parkinsons or a seperate issue?


Have no idea as yet, they are going to do some tests during the coming week, so just have to wait and see


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


You needed more water didn't you?


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Have no idea as yet, they are going to do some tests during the coming week, so just have to wait and see


It's a tough time going through so many tests trying to work out what is wrong.


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> You're kidding, June. No LYS?! Our entire county has a population of about 250,000, and there are at least four shops here (a fifth retired last year) and another two or more shops in the next county south. You should come along with Sam this summer for our yarn crawl.


You'd think I was the only one in residence that knits and crochets! And you can imagine how much help the clerks are at Michaels and Moores....they don't have a clue! At Michaels, it's hard to just find someone to reach something on the top shelves that I'm sure were only made for professional basketball players!
There is a Joannes' but good luck finding yarn there...the last time I was in there (about 8 yrs ago, I think) I think they had 4 or 5 skeins of yarn. They specialize in fabric and a little bit of everything else except yarn and accessories for knitting and crocheting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Thought it very ironic that the clever machine got that particular one wrong just as you are complaining about them not getting it right.


Obviously the 'clever' machine is fooling itself about how clever it is...so much like some people I know!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


Welcome from Down Under.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Yes, Noni, Tim attends school here in Bristolville. We were concerned when he was first enrolled here. The district had a history of busing kids with physical limitations to other districts. They have all come to admire and care for and about him--from the former superintendent to the new one who was his first principal here. Even the upperclass men and women were open in their support of him during that dreadful calendar year when he had five major surgeries.
> 
> When he won the district spelling bee one year and the awards ceremony was held in the spring for scholarships, athletic letters, etc., as his name was called the senior guys stood, clapped, and cheered for him as he walked across the gym, totally oblivious to the fact that it was all for him. The entire audience eventually stood as the ovation went on for nearly 3 minutes.
> 
> We even managed to get in a 3-day class trip to Washington, D.C., but just barely, between surgeries. DD1 and I took him and the walker and a wheelchair, plus luggage. Parents came ''out of the woodwork'' to help us get him around and up and down and in and out of buses, tourist sites, etc. When we were in the National Cathedral, the entry is one level but the exiting side of the main area had steps as did the exit from the restrooms. Men we didn't know came 'round to help us help him. We commandeered the women's restroom at the Roosevelt Memorial without problem. They all just waited for us to get him pulled back together.
> 
> Our very much older bus driver and the tour guide stepped in to make certain that we had whatever we needed whether from the luggage compartment or getting in food service lines. Two of the dads on our bus made sure that they kept close to us when getting on to or off of the bus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It makes my heart sing to hear about how wonderful everyone is helping Tim. It shows that humanity and generosity isn't dead ...just sleeping in some people, perhaps.
Bless you, Tim and his mom.
Junek


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> You'd think I was the only one in residence that knits and crochets! And you can imagine how much help the clerks are at Michaels and Moores....they don't have a clue! At Michaels, it's hard to just find someone to reach something on the top shelves that I'm sure were only made for professional basketball players!
> There is a Joannes' but good luck finding yarn there...the last time I was in there (about 8 yrs ago, I think) I think they had 4 or 5 skeins of yarn. They specialize in fabric and a little bit of everything else except yarn and accessories for knitting and crocheting.
> Junek


"
June you need to get an "Aidapt Handy reacher"and that way you wont need to look for someone to help reach..ex got his on amazon


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


I so love your photos, of your garden. So relaxing. Thank you for sharing I enjoy them so much. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


Brave little flowers since I know it's still possible for them to be covered in snow. 
I saw on the weather channel that there's a possiblity of your area getting rain. Hope it doesn't add too much to the flooding problem.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Laughing playfully at you Sam....you described Lexi's prom dress as TOPLESS! I'm quite sure you meant STRAPLESS since you did go on to mention Heidi adding straps to it. AND I can't imagine Heidi letting her wear a topless dress...LOL Thank you for the giggle


Well, DUH!!! That went completely over my head and obviously a lot of othes,too, since you're the only one mentioning it. I guess it shows that we read what we're expecting to read...not what is actually written.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


Prayers going up for Colin


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You & I see the cry...does anyone who has some ability to help see it? :|


I believe the district's leaders are close enough to the students to share understanding and compassion for the needs he/they are crying out for by these acts, Carol. Faculty and Board members live neighbors to many of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Only if you like your coffee sweetened! I gave up sugar at the age of 13!


YAY, for you, Julie. I'm older than you and no way am I giving up sugar!!
junek


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


  thanks lovely coffee


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I know it has been a long time since I checked in but have been busy moving and such. I have read about 10 pages or so of I think 26 pages (or it was when I stopped to download photos). I have been watching the Nascar race at Darlington while reading posts.
> 
> This week however I have been at the beach at Ocean Shores. It has been a marvelous week weather-wise. The sun has been shining all week (except for Tuesday when we had some rain and misty rain). I will post some pictures that I took about a half hour ago with about 30 minutes to go until low tide. We leave tomorrow and it doesn't seem like we have been here a week already. I wish we didn't have to leave. But I do have to go to work on Monday. I will try to check in later. All my love,
> Sandy


Good to hear from you. What a fantastic vacation spot. I know you hate to leave.
Junek


----------



## melyn

reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
Gypsy Tart
400g or 140z tin of evaporated milk 
340g or 12oz dark muscavado or dark brown sugar, the muscovada makes it more caramelly and nicer.
10 inch shortcrust pastry case either bought or made (not sweet 1 if bought)
whisk the sugar and evap together for around 10mins until its light and fluffy
pour into precooked pastry base
Bake for around 10 mins until set it will still be a little sticky
leave to get completely cold and serve
I tend to cook everything 0n 200c and have a fan oven so cook a little less time, keep eye on it and when it feels firmish to touch and dos'nt wobble when shaken gently I take it out of oven.
very sweet but oh so yummy lol


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Lovel coffee Caren. The kale has been doing really well. Xx


Today is a coffee day for sure. My kale didn't make it through this winter. I usually have some that survive so I have fresh kale as soon as the snow is gone. I think the animals took my hay from around it.


----------



## jknappva

What makes the forecasters think this one will continue to degrade is that the water it need to run on is warmer than is optimal for cyclones.[/quote]

And in the Atlantic ocean, the warmer water is what breeds and strengthens our hurricanes....they usually start the downgrade when they get to cooler waters.
We've been so lucky in the last few years that we haven't had major storm damage except for Sandy in Ny and NJ.
And the storm had already been downgraded from a hurricane when it hit that area.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> Gypsy Tart
> 
> Sounds delicious, have saved to files for making when grandchildren are coming over.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> feeling better - the laydown and motrin helped - my chest still feels heavy and I cough a little but that is not so bad. a little rain would be nice - clean the air. --- sam


Don't let that heaviness in your chest get too bad, Sam. My son spent a couple of days in the hospital last weekend because his dr. was concerned that the heaviness in his chest was starting to develop into pneumonia. I'm glad he didn't wait so long that he would have had to spend a couple of weeks at the health spa. So take care of that chest,Sam....I know you don't want another visit to your spa.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> thanks lovely coffee


You are most welcome.


----------



## melyn

posted on my facebook today


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Thursday, my LYS had a "Needle Tasting" party. The owner had a dozen or more different types of knitting needles set out on plates and little balls of different weights of yarn in wine glasses. Since needles are as important as the yarn, she thought she would introduce us to different types of needles to see how they worked for us. It was really a neat idea, and I discovered that I quite like the cubic needles. I have ordered a pair to give them a workout here at home.
> 
> Then yesterday, I finally got an appointment with the doctor about my leg pain. It has been getting worse and worse until now I have to use a cane for most of the day. Ive had X-rays of just the hip area, and was told that the arthritis is getting noticeably worse. (Gee, do ya think??) I have referrals for yet another X-ray and another for an appointment with an Osteo specialist. Hope they can agree on the cause of the pain and the muscle weakness.


If you need a hip replacement, I hope yours goes as well as mine did. I think the after surgery pain was so much less than it was before surgery that I only took tylenol for pain.
Junek


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Well, DUH!!! That went completely over my head and obviously a lot of othes,too, since you're the only one mentioning it. I guess it shows that we read what we're expecting to read...not what is actually written.
> Junek


I assumed that, as a man, Sam was just referring to it not having shoulder/arm covering, not as coming only to the waist.

Off to get breakfast and ready for church and Bible study. Talk to you all after lunch .

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, have 30 pages to catch up on, was running errands with Marla for the first part of the day yesterday, and then when David got home, we cooked steaks over at Marlas. Today we went to Guernsey State Park and had a good time.
> Sam, sorry to hear that Puff kitty is not doing well, hopefully she came home. I need to go back and read through all the recipes later.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Hugs


WOW! Interesting area. I so love seeing pictures of landscapes from everyone. So different than our area.
So you have David home for a few days. I know you're enjoying that.
Junek


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> you need to go here and take a gander at this planter idea. I am definitely going to try it - most cool. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Plant-tower-made-out-of-PVC-pipe-15-pockets/


Can't wait to see it when we come for KAP in October.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


Your morning looks as glorious as ours. Our high temp today will be close to 80F. But so windy, I'm not sure it would be comfortable to sit outside very long.
Thanks for your lovely garden photos. Good morning, Buddha!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


Will add Colin back to my prayer list. My father had lung cancer that I'm sure was caused by working with asbestos. But this was back in the early '50's before so much was known. At that time, no one knew asbestos caused lung cancer. he died when I was in my teens.
So sorry Colin has had a relapse.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle--what a great idea about using the Sashay yarn-- it about drove me to distraction when I knit a scarf for a friend's daughter.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


I was concerned about your flooding when I saw you were expected to have rain.
Thanks for the coffee...almost time for me to get another cup!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> you need to go here and take a gander at this planter idea. I am definitely going to try it - most cool. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Plant-tower-made-out-of-PVC-pipe-15-pockets/


Very cool Sam! Look forward to seeing your design.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> "
> June you need to get an "Aidapt Handy reacher"and that way you wont need to look for someone to help reach..ex got his on amazon


I have one but not taking it out of the house...I'd be afraid I'd leave it somewhere. My grandmother had a LOOONG one when she had a little grocery store many, many moons ago. She was about 5'2" tall and needed it for the tall shelves.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> Gypsy Tart
> 400g or 140z tin of evaporated milk
> 340g or 12oz dark muscavado or dark brown sugar, the muscovada makes it more caramelly and nicer.
> 10 inch shortcrust pastry case either bought or made (not sweet 1 if bought)
> whisk the sugar and evap together for around 10mins until its light and fluffy
> pour into precooked pastry base
> Bake for around 10 mins until set it will still be a little sticky
> leave to get completely cold and serve
> I tend to cook everything 0n 200c and have a fan oven so cook a little less time, keep eye on it and when it feels firmish to touch and dos'nt wobble when shaken gently I take it out of oven.
> very sweet but oh so yummy lol


Is that the UNSWEETENED evaporated milk or the SWEETENED condensed milk? I want to be sure I have the right one.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> posted on my facebook today


Thanks for the giggle...And I love the other picture...reminds me of the saying..."Be yourself, everyone else is taken".
Junek


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I have one but not taking it out of the house...I'd be afraid I'd leave it somewhere. My grandmother had a LOOONG one when she had a little grocery store many, many moons ago. She was about 5'2" tall and needed it for the tall shelves.
> Junek


At 4 foot 10 maybe I should get one myself...I am always asking folk to reach for things on top shelves :-D


----------



## gagesmom

8am here and I am up and getting ready for work. Set my alarm early so I could catch up before leaving.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva-- maybe you should try JoAnn's again-- ours in Kansas have bunches of yarn, including some fairly unique, not just Red Heart. Also a limited selection of bamboo needles. Bad thing-- they just moved across town from my house. Used to be able to walk down and get what I needed, now requires using the car.


----------



## sugarsugar

page 33 . Goodnight again!


----------



## pacer

Agnes...keeping Colin in my prayers. Know that we are here for you even when you can't be. Keep your knitting with you as it is boring otherwise waiting for testings and the like to take place.

Mel...loved the article from facebook.

Getting ready to make breakfast, shower, go to church, teach a class and then attend a class afterwards. I should be home in time to go to bed. Not a boring day for me. Actually, I don't remember having any boring days for quite some time. Looking forward to a non working weekend for Easter although I will be busy catching up on household chores and hopefully some knitting.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> jknappva-- maybe you should try JoAnn's again-- ours in Kansas have bunches of yarn, including some fairly unique, not just Red Heart. Also a limited selection of bamboo needles. Bad thing-- they just moved across town from my house. Used to be able to walk down and get what I needed, now requires using the car.


Our JoAnn's also has a yarn selection as well as needles and pattern books.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> posted on my facebook today


Thanks for the giggle, got funny looks from laughing so hard.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, Melyn, loved the underwear story!!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> You needed more water didn't you?


Well I am assuming that mother nature thinks I do. I am sure the underground streams are more than over flowing. I am sure it will be a long time before the spongy squishy yard will be that way for months to come.


----------



## gagesmom

Darowil- I need them finished by Thursday the 17th. They will be off the 18th-good Friday and Monday the 21st for Easter Monday.


Melyn- I laughed so hard that I almost cried.

I am off to go and get ready for work. Everyone have a great day/night.


----------



## melyn

the unsweetened evap



jknappva said:


> Is that the UNSWEETENED evaporated milk or the SWEETENED condensed milk? I want to be sure I have the right one.
> Junek


----------



## melyn

did u c my pm caren?


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the giggle, got funny looks from laughing so hard.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Brave little flowers since I know it's still possible for them to be covered in snow.
> I saw on the weather channel that there's a possiblity of your area getting rain. Hope it doesn't add too much to the flooding problem.
> Junek


Most of the water should be grass. The rain had just slowed to a romantic drizzle. Well if it had of been warmer it would be romantic.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> They're used a lot by farmers over here too, but we know them as Quad Bikes. You often see sheep farmers driving along with their dogs sitting behind them, quite unconcerned!


Quad Bikes here too- would not have known what you were talking of, till I saw NanaCaren's photo, of hers!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


I love this new aspect of Buddha, and the spring garden!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


Sorry to hear Colin's possible diagnosis- hope his family is being a bit more considerate to you- at least the bus gives you the chance to knit- my eyes go squiffy if I try when I am traveling!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Depends on how long the posts are how long it takes to move onto the next page. Whihc is why page 1 seemed to go on forever it had two very long ones in it. And if 15 one line replies move on very quickly.
> Phots are so slow to put in that it is very easy to miss some if you are on at the same time as the photo poster.
> And again I was 15 on the last page and moved to a new page.


I have not been so concerned to bother with the counting, but will take your word for it!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


Good morning Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> "
> June you need to get an "Aidapt Handy reacher"and that way you wont need to look for someone to help reach..ex got his on amazon


I have two of them- one Fale's, one my Dad's, I find them very useful- especially for something down and under! The up is not so bad for me as at full height I was once 5'8".


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, DUH!!! That went completely over my head and obviously a lot of othes,too, since you're the only one mentioning it. I guess it shows that we read what we're expecting to read...not what is actually written.
> Junek


And we do understand our Sam! I am completely guilty of missing it!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> Gypsy Tart
> 400g or 140z tin of evaporated milk
> 340g or 12oz dark muscavado or dark brown sugar, the muscovada makes it more caramelly and nicer.
> 10 inch shortcrust pastry case either bought or made (not sweet 1 if bought)
> whisk the sugar and evap together for around 10mins until its light and fluffy
> pour into precooked pastry base
> Bake for around 10 mins until set it will still be a little sticky
> leave to get completely cold and serve
> I tend to cook everything 0n 200c and have a fan oven so cook a little less time, keep eye on it and when it feels firmish to touch and dos'nt wobble when shaken gently I take it out of oven.
> very sweet but oh so yummy lol


along similar lines, but not quite, is Treacle Jelly tart
Pastry shell, bought or home made
3 tablespoon golden syrup
beaten with 1 egg
pour over pastry and bake at 350 F, (175 C)
about thirty minutes till golden- when cold is like a jelly- (wobbles)


----------



## Pup lover

Been a busy weekend, lots done outside. Today am off to the Shen Yun Ballet with mom and a couple of friends. The theatre which this is in I have been to once before. We were in the top section and the pitch of the seats was such that I kept getting dizzy and sick to my stomach and we ended up leaving. Today we are in the middle section so hoping that wont be an issue. Here is a link if anyone wishes to see what this is.

http://www.shenyunperformingarts.org/videos

Storms later today so need to get moving and get some things done before I need to leave. Train reserved for the Chicago mini-KAP. Many thanks and much appreciation to Jeanette and Dale for putting us all up and arranging things. Have the ballet today, off Monday and Wednesday this week as gal I job share with needed different days off this week for church things for Easter. So working Tuesday, dinner Tuesday night with girl friends, off Wednesday, hopefully nice enough to clean off some flower beds, work Thursday work half day Friday then dinner with BFF from Colorado who is here for her birthday and Merlot and a Masterpiece in which we all go and drink wine and get a short lesson in painting a picture, we all paint the same picture and just laugh and have fun, then Easter egg hunt for DGS and dinner. A full week!

Will try to keep up as I can, we have asparagas up about an inch in the garden!! DH planted onions, potatoes, radishes, and lettuce yesterday. I cleaned out both cars, vacuumed, wiped down dashboards, etc, cleaned windows (in cars not house) a little sore today from that.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!

Love n hugs

sorry picked the wrong coffee picture to post the second one is the one I meant to post


----------



## Pup lover

that video does not show too much, there are more videos on you tube if you are interested in seeing more about the ballet


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is muscavado?


melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> Gypsy Tart
> 400g or 140z tin of evaporated milk
> 340g or 12oz dark muscavado or dark brown sugar, the muscovada makes it more caramelly and nicer.
> 10 inch shortcrust pastry case either bought or made (not sweet 1 if bought)
> whisk the sugar and evap together for around 10mins until its light and fluffy
> pour into precooked pastry base
> Bake for around 10 mins until set it will still be a little sticky
> leave to get completely cold and serve
> I tend to cook everything 0n 200c and have a fan oven so cook a little less time, keep eye on it and when it feels firmish to touch and dos'nt wobble when shaken gently I take it out of oven.
> very sweet but oh so yummy lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Been a busy weekend, lots done outside. Today am off to the Shen Yun Ballet with mom and a couple of friends. The theatre which this is in I have been to once before. We were in the top section and the pitch of the seats was such that I kept getting dizzy and sick to my stomach and we ended up leaving. Today we are in the middle section so hoping that wont be an issue. Here is a link if anyone wishes to see what this is.
> 
> http://www.shenyunperformingarts.org/videos
> 
> Storms later today so need to get moving and get some things done before I need to leave. Train reserved for the Chicago mini-KAP. Many thanks and much appreciation to Jeanette and Dale for putting us all up and arranging things. Have the ballet today, off Monday and Wednesday this week as gal I job share with needed different days off this week for church things for Easter. So working Tuesday, dinner Tuesday night with girl friends, off Wednesday, hopefully nice enough to clean off some flower beds, work Thursday work half day Friday then dinner with BFF from Colorado who is here for her birthday and Merlot and a Masterpiece in which we all go and drink wine and get a short lesson in painting a picture, we all paint the same picture and just laugh and have fun, then Easter egg hunt for DGS and dinner. A full week!
> 
> Will try to keep up as I can, we have asparagas up about an inch in the garden!! DH planted onions, potatoes, radishes, and lettuce yesterday. I cleaned out both cars, vacuumed, wiped down dashboards, etc, cleaned windows (in cars not house) a little sore today from that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!
> 
> Love n hugs
> 
> sorry picked the wrong coffee picture to post the second one is the one I meant to post


Lucky you with your asparagus patch- I left one behind in Christhurch, and another in Rotokawa- I prefer tinned these days to the wilted stuff that passes for fresh in the supermarket!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto.


Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up for Colin


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> What is muscavado?


It is like molasses really it is so unrefined- Billingtons make a good one- my packet reads unrefined, Dark Muscovado Cane Sugar- comes from Mauritius off the coast of Africa or more accurately Madagascar I think.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> What is muscavado?


unrefined brown sugar sort of treacle/molasses taste


----------



## agnescr

Thanks for prayers for Colin

Julie have not heard from his family for last few days, it was Colin who told me along with some help from nursing aid


----------



## agnescr

Sitting here watching "Surfs Up" how sad is that and teaching myself tunisian crochet


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Sitting here watching "Surfs Up" how sad is that and teaching myself tunisian crochet


Hey, that Tunisian crochet is pretty cool-- I judged a couple things made that way last year at a county fair.


----------



## Lurker 2

We have had a little rain- but it appears to have blown over! (sadly) Have a garlic and herb 'monkey bread' started- just felt like something a little different- will probably include some grated cheese- roll on morning!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is a great article...I attached a magnet to one of my tape measures (measurers?) so it would stick to my metal lamp base next to my knitting spot. I now have a magnetic bracelet clasp on there too to hold darning needle.



darowil said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2014/04/06/lost-in-space/
> I'm sure many of you get the Lion emials but I did like this a article- how often do we lose something knitting related which is right there? Currently for me it is particullary tape measures that disappear. Yes I too have many more than I should ever need and I keep two in tthe drawer next to me- but when I want them are there any? But now when I don't need them there is one. MAybe it is time for something to constantly disappear and tape measures will usually be where they were left.


----------



## KateB

Jheiens - What a lovely story about Tim winning the spelling bee, I had tears in my eyes reading about everyone giving him a standing ovation. We're you there?
Caron - Great photos of the new flowers appearing. You get some brilliantly clear photographs, I felt I could almost have touched those plants! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

We woke up to a couple inches of wet snow. :? 
It was a beautiful 69F yesterday too. 
Dulce de leche is caramelized sweetened condensed milk.


----------



## Designer1234

*I just opened the information thread for Purple's minime workshop.

check it out -- Sam, you are there !

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252394-1.html#5176662*

I hope some of you will make mini mee's to take to the KAP! as Purple will be there!


----------



## melyn

Gweniepooh said:


> What is muscavado?


Deleted as saw already answered and better than me lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> along similar lines, but not quite, is Treacle Jelly tart
> Pastry shell, bought or home made
> 3 tablespoon golden syrup
> beaten with 1 egg
> pour over pastry and bake at 350 F, (175 C)
> about thirty minutes till golden- when cold is like a jelly- (wobbles)


Is there more to the recipe? Sounds like it would be a pretty thin layer of filling.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is a translation possible?


Of what? I'll need to go back and look, but I think they were all just names...Breadalbane and Blairgowrie are names of places or areas in Scotland and Fergusson is a family name.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


Welcome.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> jknappva-- maybe you should try JoAnn's again-- ours in Kansas have bunches of yarn, including some fairly unique, not just Red Heart. Also a limited selection of bamboo needles. Bad thing-- they just moved across town from my house. Used to be able to walk down and get what I needed, now requires using the car.


At the time I was in our Joann's, the online site had loads of yarn. And the other store in an adjoining city was the same way, lots of fabric and sewing items but not so with yarn. And they're both large stores so plenty of room.
Junek


----------



## Spider

Good morning all. Would love to do Purplefi's work shop, but feel I am not that good of a knitter. 
Sam, hope the kitty is resting peacefully with no pain.
Got some closets cleaned yesterday and now will start some boxes.
We has some rain yesterday and today is alittle gloomy, but only some snow by the lake and the ice is still on the lake. Nothing green here yet but we are a little behind the rest of you. But this April is much better than last years.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cheddar-apple-crumble-bars-carla-hall?printable=1

This is the recipe that I made while at DS's house. It made a lot of pie---they didn't have enough butter, so I used what they had and then just added enough very cold water to finish the dough to the right consistency. I froze both the brick of cheddar cheese and the butter and then grated them using the small holes of the grater (thanks, Julie!). I also added a little corn starch to the compote just because my Mom always did and we never had runny apple pies. I had some dough left over - I like my filling to crust ratio be 2 x 1.

Suggestions for next time:

1. Make the same amount of dough, but save about 1/4 of it to make herbed biscuits.

2. Make 1/2 the dough and just do a single layer lattice on top of the filling.

3. Make 1/2 the dough and put in 9 x 9 pan with a top and lower crust -- use same amount of apples.

4. Add 2 more medium sized granny smith apples to the compote to get more filling and possibly add a little sugar and cloves to the mixture.

It's on my list of things to make for the mini-KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad habit for several of us I think. I can remember my mum boiling condensed milk in the tin just to eat the caramel straight out of it.


I have a recipe where it is boiled with more brown sugar & syrup, then poured over pecans to make the centers for home made Turtles. So good but definitely not good for the waistline


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have two of them- one Fale's, one my Dad's, I find them very useful- especially for something down and under! The up is not so bad for me as at full height I was once 5'8".


I was, too....but unfortunately, no longer!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Spring is definitely here: We have bright sunshine this a.m. after a rainy dreary day here yesterday. The hostas around the patio qrew about an inch. Still wary about putting in the garden - supposed to get snow next week (? !)

The oven was acting up again - one of the "trouble shooting" questions was to find out the voltage going to the elements...YouTube made it look easy, so DH pulled the back off and tested the elements...they were all working fine - right voltage, etc. He put it back together and now it doesn't work at all...now we have to call the repairman -- or go right for a new one!? I'm thinking the latter; I've been dealing with this one for over 5 years with it's erratic behavior...I really don't want my oven giving me ATTITUDE! I may head over too the appliance store today.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A particularly spectacular shot from the South Island- Mts Tasman and Aoraki, from Lake Matheson.


How beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> call me blind but I cannot figure out the third picture - was it really warm enough for david to be in the water - wish it was that warm here. lovely fireplace - would be a great place to have a picnic - actually - would you move that fireplace to my back yard please. lol --- sam


Just reflection on the water. 
No, it was about 69F outside, but the water was about 40F, but he had to retrieve his lure that got tangled in a tree. He ended up having to go in 3 times to retrieve it, then ended up losing it anyway. :roll: 
I'd love that fireplace too, I'll have to post the picture of the trail I climbed up to find it, then the stairs I found that I took down. lol Had I just looked to begin with, the stairs would have been a much easier climb. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I would think that the t shirts would be better than cotton strips as there is no stretch and 'give' to sheets or purchased cotton, I think the
> slight stretch and 'give' would be part of what makes the rug work.
> 
> Jmo.
> 
> I am a bit sad tonight -- We used to have a cabin in a place called Silver Lagoon, straight east of Bowden Alberta- We lived there for ll years while we spent our winters in Arizona and at our cabin there.
> I just saw the news and the whole place has been flooded as the little red deer river which was right behind us has an ice log - and the whole area is flooded -- including all the lovely cottages and cabins in the area. We visited our old place last summer and a lovely young couple
> were building a home there which they planned to use as a summer place until he retired. We were so pleased that they had found our little gem of a place.
> 
> Just talked to our neighbors down 3 places from us and they are not allowing any one into the area and all the people living there are being told to leave. I am so sad as it was one of the loveliest acreages in the area - and we miss it . We would have been arriving home from Arizona tomorrow- We always left on April 8 and pulled the rig home and arrived on the 12. We still have a lot of friends there. so sad.


So sorry, that is sad, I hope that there isn't too much damage.


----------



## sassafras123

Purple, would love to indulge and do mini me workshop. Unfortunately my UFO pile is getting to me and I am concentrating on that.
Hope to work on stole for DD#1 today.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


She did a great job for her first piece. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Just a note, dearhearts to save me a spot.
> I have been lurking and taking notes...adding all in need of prayer to my prayer book.
> I was down a week with my back and shoulder after all the housecleaning...never got to windows. They will have to wait.
> Then I developed another sinus infection. This allergist I was referred to, in my opinion, is a waist of money and time. Two nose spays and no antihistamine and I still live with a Kleenex in my hand. I have had fever, chills, runny nose, and cough. Some better, but ways to go.
> Jim is gone for the weekend. He went to State (MSU) to watch them and Ole Miss play and took Carley. His PT instructor has told him to get an appointment with his cardiologist (FINALLY). His internist's nurse called today and said he want to see Jim May 1st. Now maybe he realizes something is not right.
> Before Jim left he found Bingo (His dog) just lying around. She wouldn't get up and put weight on one of her legs. So my SIL came and got her and took her to the vet. He has arthritis and a partial tear of the rotator cuff. They gave her a shot and pills for us to give her every twelve hours.
> Must lie back down, but wanted to get you a quick note off. I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


Ooh, sinus infections are no fun, I know how you feel since they tend to be a twice yearly part of my life, not so much now as when I was working, but still. I get the chills and fever too. 
Be sure to rest your shoulder and back. 
Hope the meds help Bingo, poor thing, getting older isn't easy on man or beast is it. 
Hope that the cardiologist will be able to give some answers and solutions. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast, well it is Saturday.
> 
> Looks like another day to spend in the garden, although I will find some time to sit and knit and even play with my new loom.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs to all and Sturday photos....


Gorgeous! Love the train.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 06:59. A spring day for sure here, the skunks have been out and about some place close. Lots of birds, ducks and geese.Earlier I heard owls while I was sitting out doors.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for those in need of it.


I still want a coffee set like that, one day I'll find one. 
Love the picture. looks so glorious out there at that time of the morning. 
Hugs


----------



## nittergma

It certainly is good to know there are so many nice people around Joy. I'm so happy that it was a good experience for you and Tim. Our daughter went to Bristol, she loved it there. But for some reason she is considered a graduate of Bloomfield there. She gets letters about reunions and she knows only 2 people that went there. She wishes she could get info from Bristol.


jheiens said:


> Yes, Noni, Tim attends school here in Bristolville. We were concerned when he was first enrolled here. The district had a history of busing kids with physical limitations to other districts. They have all come to admire and care for and about him--from the former superintendent to the new one who was his first principal here. Even the upperclass men and women were open in their support of him during that dreadful calendar year when he had five major surgeries.
> 
> When he won the district spelling bee one year and the awards ceremony was held in the spring for scholarships, athletic letters, etc., as his name was called the senior guys stood, clapped, and cheered for him as he walked across the gym, totally oblivious to the fact that it was all for him. The entire audience eventually stood as the ovation went on for nearly 3 minutes.
> 
> We even managed to get in a 3-day class trip to Washington, D.C., but just barely, between surgeries. DD1 and I took him and the walker and a wheelchair, plus luggage. Parents came ''out of the woodwork'' to help us get him around and up and down and in and out of buses, tourist sites, etc. When we were in the National Cathedral, the entry is one level but the exiting side of the main area had steps as did the exit from the restrooms. Men we didn't know came 'round to help us help him. We commandeered the women's restroom at the Roosevelt Memorial without problem. They all just waited for us to get him pulled back together.
> 
> Our very much older bus driver and the tour guide stepped in to make certain that we had whatever we needed whether from the luggage compartment or getting in food service lines. Two of the dads on our bus made sure that they kept close to us when getting on to or off of the bus.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:



> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :shock: Oh my, interesting is right. I am very glad that there were no bombs or injuries, I hope those two youngsters get some help they definitely need some kind of help, sad they thought this was a way to go about either getting attention or help.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on guernsey number two:


Looking fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> So sorry to hear about Puff and Pixie.
> 
> When I think of Dulce de Leche, I always think of the scene in Guys and Dolls (such a great musical) where a Dulce de Leche cocktail is mentioned....Also got me to thinking about Tres Leches cake which I had in Texas and would love to make at home. ...


One of my DD's neighbors has a live-in grandmother who was a bakery owner and makes this cake as a thank you frequently. It is wonderful....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I googled the windowpane test: http://www.thekitchn.com/bakers-techniques-how-to-do-th-70784 Seems simple enough.
> 
> Car is done and all good, and no cost, even better! I took my crochet to work on while I waited and got a few rows done.


No cost is really nice. Peace of mind, even better.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!! Especially the no cost!!!
> 
> I just talked to Marianne a bit ago and C has decided to take up crochet. She just finished her first project; a dish/face cloth. She did a pretty good job especially for the first time.I tried to post a picture but it was in an email and I wasn't able to do so . Guess you'll have to just take y word for it...LOL. Anyway, hopefully they will be coming down next week sometime so C can raid my stash.
> 
> EDIT: figured it out...picture attached.


Great first attempt and now they can share a fiver interest....


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Spring is definitely here: We have bright sunshine this a.m. after a rainy dreary day here yesterday. The hostas around the patio qrew about an inch. Still wary about putting in the garden - supposed to get snow next week (? !)
> 
> The oven was acting up again - one of the "trouble shooting" questions was to find out the voltage going to the elements...YouTube made it look easy, so DH pulled the back off and tested the elements...they were all working fine - right voltage, etc. He put it back together and now it doesn't work at all...now we have to call the repairman -- or go right for a new one!? I'm thinking the latter; I've been dealing with this one for over 5 years with it's erratic behavior...I really don't want my oven giving me ATTITUDE! I may head over too the appliance store today.


Maybe the problem is the outlet??? (where you plug in the oven/stove/range)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We woke up to a couple inches of wet snow. :?
> It was a beautiful 69F yesterday too.
> Dulce de leche is caramelized sweetened condensed milk.


wooopsy, not safely Spring yet obviously


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a gloomy and overcast Sydney. Still warm and humid here though but at least we are not suffering the winds and rain from Cyclone Ita that those in far north Queensland are experiencing.
> 
> I am pleased that school finished yesterday - 2 glorious weeks to knit and read. Yay for holidays! DD and her boyfriend will be here for a few days over the Easter weekend so I am looking forward to that as well.
> 
> Sending healing wishes to those not feeling well and good wishes for happy days to everyone else. I'll go back now to read what you all have been up to lately!
> Looks like all are having a great time and the Giants are a US team
> Since my life has been all work and no play recently, I thought you might like to see DD and DS in Japan. DD and BF have been there on holiday for 3 weeks and DS (separately) is also in Tokyo with friends so they got together for dinner and drinks last night.
> 
> I'll catch up again later.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Just a note, dearhearts to save me a spot.
> I have been lurking and taking notes...adding all in need of prayer to my prayer book.
> I was down a week with my back and shoulder after all the housecleaning...never got to windows. They will have to wait.
> Then I developed another sinus infection. This allergist I was referred to, in my opinion, is a waist of money and time. Two nose spays and no antihistamine and I still live with a Kleenex in my hand. I have had fever, chills, runny nose, and cough. Some better, but ways to go.
> Jim is gone for the weekend. He went to State (MSU) to watch them and Ole Miss play and took Carley. His PT instructor has told him to get an appointment with his cardiologist (FINALLY). His internist's nurse called today and said he want to see Jim May 1st. Now maybe he realizes something is not right.
> Before Jim left he found Bingo (His dog) just lying around. She wouldn't get up and put weight on one of her legs. So my SIL came and got her and took her to the vet. He has arthritis and a partial tear of the rotator cuff. They gave her a shot and pills for us to give her every twelve hours.
> Must lie back down, but wanted to get you a quick note off. I Love You All To The Moon And Back....Betty


I keep telling you all that housework is overrated and know you' e hurt yourself. Lower those standards just a little and give your back a rest. BTW, I recovered a very nice envelope. Thanks. Is there a particular sticking spot you are trying to overcome?


----------



## Lurker 2

It all depends on the size of your pastry, I would think- it is so long since I made them I have forgotten the details, but on reading Mrs Beeton's recipe my reaction was the same- but tablespoons of golden syrup can be heaping sized ones, rather than strictly by weight- I thought possibly double quantities.My old fashioned Tablespoon has a 'bowl' 3 1/4 inches by 1 7/8 inches at the widest point- so it is a lot larger than standard measuring tablespoons!

*Rookie* sorry I must have hit reply not quote reply! This is in reference to Mrs Beeton's Treacle Tar that I posted earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/cheddar-apple-crumble-bars-carla-hall?printable=1
> 
> This is the recipe that I made while at DS's house. It made a lot of pie---they didn't have enough butter, so I used what they had and then just added enough very cold water to finish the dough to the right consistency. I froze both the brick of cheddar cheese and the butter and then grated them using the small holes of the grater (thanks, Julie!). I also added a little corn starch to the compote just because my Mom always did and we never had runny apple pies. I had some dough left over - I like my filling to crust ratio be 2 x 1.
> 
> Suggestions for next time:
> 
> 1. Make the same amount of dough, but save about 1/4 of it to make herbed biscuits.
> 
> 2. Make 1/2 the dough and just do a single layer lattice on top of the filling.
> 
> 3. Make 1/2 the dough and put in 9 x 9 pan with a top and lower crust -- use same amount of apples.
> 
> 4. Add 2 more medium sized granny smith apples to the compote to get more filling and possibly add a little sugar and cloves to the mixture.
> 
> It's on my list of things to make for the mini-KAP.


I have a suspicion I owe the hint to my first Mother in law- Granny Jane- a true Taurian- boy oh boy- became the bane of my life!!!!!!!!!

An idea that definitely came from her- is to have a kitchen tooth brush for cleaning out a box grater.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was, too....but unfortunately, no longer!
> Junek


Me neither, June! but I find it hard to relate to the metric that they do it all in now when at the doctors! I know I am going down!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> How beautiful!!


I love the Alps in the south Island- Aoraki which I think translates as 'Cloud Piercer' is our highest point, 3,754 m, but I think a bit split off recently- Definitely going up though maybe as much as 4- 6 mm in a year- greatest known Alpine upthrust happening, I understand- and to me not very surprising that Christchurch had the bad earthquakes- they had shallow one greater than 4 the other day- but to them now that is barely worth mentioning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Looking fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Kaye- I will start work on it soon for today! Nearly caught up on the KTP!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I Googled Treachle Tart and got plenty of recipes....I'll figure it out.



Lurker 2 said:


> It all depends on the size of your pastry, I would think- it is so long since I made them I have forgotten the details, but on reading Mrs Beeton's recipe my reaction was the same- but tablespoons of golden syrup can be heaping sized ones, rather than strictly by weight- I thought possibly double quantities.My old fashioned Tablespoon has a 'bowl' 3 1/4 inches by 1 7/8 inches at the widest point- so it is a lot larger than standard measuring tablespoons!
> 
> *Rookie* sorry I must have hit reply not quote reply! This is in reference to Mrs Beeton's Treacle Tar that I posted earlier.


----------



## nittergma

I join the others and say welcometo the tea party kansas g-ma!


RookieRetiree said:


> Hello and welcome Kansas GMa....I have also volunteered in helping people with Medicaid and Medicare and will get back into that this Fall. I'm also working on two shawls - one for a baby christening and one for a bride. We have a lot in common...hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I Googled Treachle Tart and got plenty of recipes....I'll figure it out.


Good one!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We'll have a repairman out here on Monday afternoon -- cross your fingers that this one knows what he's doing and can fix all the problems...otherwise, I'm heading out to buy a new one... It has to be electric because there's no gas line to the kitchen...any one have any news on what would be a good one? I'm checking with consumer reports also.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Just counted the posts on 3 different pages, including page 1 and each of them had 15 posts. So looks like 15 posts determines page break.


You are nearly as anal as me - I was just about to do that!!! :lol:


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> posted on my facebook today


That is so funny!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Like this could be the tenth post!? No it turns out to be number 11!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye- I will start work on it soon for today! Nearly caught up on the KTP!


My Grandmother used to make treacle tart. I seem to remember her mixing the treacle with breadcrumbs.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> My Grandmother used to make treacle tart. I seem to remember her mixing the treacle with breadcrumbs.


My kids loved it- never had it as a child myself- growing up in the days of Sugar Rationing!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> you need to go here and take a gander at this planter idea. I am definitely going to try it - most cool. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Plant-tower-made-out-of-PVC-pipe-15-pockets/


Great idea Sam. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> I join the others and say welcometo the tea party kansas g-ma!


Love the look of your fur babies-- my Buddy looked a lot like the golden one.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh man........ I didn't find it from the other post and you just had to go and post the link didn't you Sam.... This looks heavenly!!!!


thewren said:


> this is the url folks. --- sam
> 
> http://www.brooklynlimestone.com/2010/08/recipe-banoffee-danger-pie.html


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> At 4 foot 10 maybe I should get one myself...I am always asking folk to reach for things on top shelves :-D


And at 5 foot 8 I'm one of those who always get asked! I don't mind, but those top shelves in supermarkets are ridiculously high, even I sometimes have to stand on the bottom shelf to reach....who are they expecting...giants? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need it and ((((Hugs)))) for everyone.
> 
> I do read every week to catch up on what you are all doing. Things are difficult here and Paul and I have moved into his parents house to help with the care of his mum.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend and a great week.


Sorry to hear of the difficulties. So wonderful that you are a Le to move in to help. That has to be difficult to be away from your home.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> wooopsy, not safely Spring yet obviously


  No, sad, my poor little hyacinths have snow on their little heads. I'm not happy with Mother Nature right now.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> My kids loved it- never had it as a child myself- growing up in the days of Sugar Rationing!


I grew up in the days of rationing too, but Granny always managed to find the necessary from somewhere! I also remember her rolling the offcuts of pastry after trimming a pie. She added a sprinkling of sugar and a handful of dried fruit and baked them. They were called "misfits"!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> No, sad, my poor little hyacinths have snow on their little heads. I'm not happy with Mother Nature right now.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Today is a coffee day for sure. My kale didn't make it through this winter. I usually have some that survive so I have fresh kale as soon as the snow is gone. I think the animals took my hay from around it.


That's a shame. We just had some with dinner tonight, it was lovely.


----------



## KateB

May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
Kate x


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> I grew up in the days of rationing too, but Granny always managed to find the necessary from somewhere! I also remember her rolling the offcuts of pastry after trimming a pie. She added a sprinkling of sugar and a handful of dried fruit and baked them. They were called "misfits"!


My Nanna made those too. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I grew up in the days of rationing too, but Granny always managed to find the necessary from somewhere! I also remember her rolling the offcuts of pastry after trimming a pie. She added a sprinkling of sugar and a handful of dried fruit and baked them. They were called "misfits"!


We seldom had pudding ever- my father would eat Gooseberries, Rhubarb, Raspberries and Strawberries only, so I guess Mum had not much incentive to make puddings for us, except when those were in season.
Also grew up with salt for my porridge from an early date.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


Have a great holiday, Kate!


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> No, sad, my poor little hyacinths have snow on their little heads. I'm not happy with Mother Nature right now.


So sorry to hear that, Mother Nature can be brutal for sure.
It is cold and windy here today. But no snow and that is fine. I think we are in for some cooler days.
Have fun Kate, don't work to hard anyone and have a great day. We are packing up some more things to take to our apt. So will be on latter tonight.


----------



## kehinkle

darowil said:


> If its what we used to Banoffee Pie it is delicious (now called Banana Caramel pie or something similar. Think its one of those cases of not being allowed to use the norginal name for some reason). Its an English recipe


Yep, cookie crust, bananas and caramel topped with whipped topping.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> Goog morning, all.
> 
> The sun is rising and it looks to be a lovely day. The pussy willow tree near the rear of the house is blooming. The catkins on the lower branches are near the height of a quarter. The grass in this area has never turned that sad, winter brown before but surely did this winter. It, too, is beginning to green up nicely. The snow drops are about full height and the daffs have grown to nearly 7'' tall. Spring seems to have decided to make its appearance after all. We may actually even see temps in the mid-seventies tomorrow; of course, they are predicting the possibility of a few snow flakes by Tuesday morning.
> 
> We had our second bomb threat this week at Tim's school. One of the male teachers on the top floor of the building snatched Tim up, carried him down 3 flights of stairs and across the highway to the local Methodist church, which is the gathering point for head counting.
> 
> Apparently, the two young middle school boys who set up the situation have confessed to both threats and are in whatever physical location they must be in just now. One of them lost his father last fall/winter in a local bar--shot by another patron without provocation, if I remember correctly. The shooter has been charged with murder--tends to lend insight into the youngster's mental situation.
> 
> The father's death was so out-of-place in this small community, and the bomb threats were even more so. The students and faculty were frightened by the first threat; the second one angered them. Tim's aide reminded the students who were passing her that it was not acceptable behavior to them, that anyone who knew anything owed their friends the decency and caring to turn in the guilty one(s), and that no one was going to publish the name of the one reporting the facts. A teacher announced the same ideas over the PA system and someone came forth with the names shortly afterwards. The child obviously needs help in dealing with his own issues that led up to this. There were no bombs ever planted in the school.
> 
> It's been a rather interesting week!! Hope the weekend is a good one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad it was all a hoax, but how sad for all involved. Kudos to Tim's teacher

Im so very jealous of your pussy willows. I miss them. Glad Spring is starting to show.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ohio Joy,
So great that people made Tims school trip to Washington so good. Makes you realize there are still many wonderful people around.

Kaye, great photos, I love the look of an outdoor fireplace but with our short season, would not be practical here.

Caren, can't believe there are so many flowers already. Hope the water doesn't rise anymore & cause you problems.

Agnes, hope they fine some answers to Colins problems soon & he is on the mend.

Purplefi, love your garden photos, beautiful & green.

The sun is shining here today but again a cold north wind. The ground was white again this morning, about 2 inches of fresh snow, supposed to warm up by the end of the week.

Have a turkey in the oven & all the food organized for supper tonight, having my kids & GKs & my sisters family as Easter weekend both my sons are working. I have "invented" a new desert, if it is a hit I will post the recipe. Have a good day all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Sam, sorry about puff kitty, we do feel so sad about seeing our dear pets going downhill. Cats do often hide away somewhere quiet to pass - maybe they know how upset we will be!
> Thanks for all the recipes, double time effort for you this week.
> Must try to catch up a bit further whilst I have internet. ( we've just taken DD to her sheep farm for the lambing. They have around 800 ewes and have already started lambing so it's going to be very busy 24 hours a day ( but in shifts)


800 ewes!!!! That is quite the farm. How wonderful. I do love sheep.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Would love to do Purplefi's work shop, but feel I am not that good of a knitter.
> Sam, hope the kitty is resting peacefully with no pain.
> Got some closets cleaned yesterday and now will start some boxes.
> We has some rain yesterday and today is alittle gloomy, but only some snow by the lake and the ice is still on the lake. Nothing green here yet but we are a little behind the rest of you. But this April is much better than last years.


Do have a go as it is very easy to knit and being small is done very quickly. And there are plenty of opportunities to CHEAT :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> We seldom had pudding ever- my father would eat Gooseberries, Rhubarb, Raspberries and Strawberries only, so I guess Mum had not much incentive to make puddings for us, except when those were in season.
> Also grew up with salt for my porridge from an early date.


I think salt on porridge is a Scottish thing isn't it? We had sugar or honey.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> My Grandmother used to make treacle tart. I seem to remember her mixing the treacle with breadcrumbs.


My Nanna's treacle tart had dessicated coconut in the base.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I think salt on porridge is a Scottish thing isn't it? We had sugar or honey.


It is, but I still have sugar!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> We seldom had pudding ever- my father would eat Gooseberries, Rhubarb, Raspberries and Strawberries only, so I guess Mum had not much incentive to make puddings for us, except when those were in season.
> Also grew up with salt for my porridge from an early date.


my mum could make a pudding out of nothing and with 5 kids and an army sergeant to feed it was just as well, soup pot was on every day. we also grew up with porridge with salt...and I still eat it that way


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> My Nanna's treacle tart had dessicated coconut in the base.


Coconut is one of the few things in life that I really don't like! Glad she never used that or I would never have had treacle tart and my childhood would have been ruined!


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> It is, but I still have sugar!  :roll: :lol:


Tut and you a Scot too lol....worse still is honey/syrup/jam/fruit uughhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Coconut is one of the few things in life that I really don't like! Glad she never used that or I would never have had treacle tart and my childhood would have been ruined!


She also sometimes used crunched up cornflakes.


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> do we have pictures of the little dolls???? I for one would like to see- thanks for the support sweet sue!


I wish I could send you pictures! The dolls were made from a pattern in a Woman's Day (I think) magazine from 45 years ago. They had 7-8 different dolls, a chef, a prince, Santa, I forget what else. Those were the ones I make. They were very simple, stood about 9 inches tall, and were done mostly in one piece. When my husband nd I separated 23 +/- years ago, they 'went missing'. Now that I'm retired, I would like to make more for charity or for emergency workers to distribute to traumatized children. If I can remember the patterns, I will write them down and send instructions and pictures. Thanks for asking!


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Tut and you a Scot too lol....worse still is honey/syrup/jam/fruit uughhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


I put soft brown sugar on mine, but then I'm only married to a half Scot!


----------



## siouxann

Hint for anyone doing the Sashay type scarves. Roll them around a paper towel tube, opening them up as you do. I just wrapped it up then down the tube until the end. It helps to be able to see the top part. Also if there are any knots or imperfections in the skein. When ready to knit (or crochet) the scarf, roll the fabric off. It won't twist that way. Takes a bit to prepare it this way but saves allot of time when you are working on it. I have about four more that I want to do, but I left them at home. 


Kathy, what a good idea! I've made a couple that were OK, and a mess of a couple more.


----------



## kehinkle

Kansas g-ma said:


> kehinkle--what a great idea about using the Sashay yarn-- it about drove me to distraction when I knit a scarf for a friend's daughter.


Only took me five scarves to do it. Can't remember if I read it somewhere or just popped into my head.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's what I saw in several of the recipes along with more eggs...the photos still show it as a very thin layered tart--it sounds rich enough that only a small piece would be enough.



angelam said:


> My Grandmother used to make treacle tart.  I seem to remember her mixing the treacle with breadcrumbs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nothing went to waste at our house either ... we'd have the pie crust left overs sprinkled with sugar and cinnamon and twisted and baked.



angelam said:


> I grew up in the days of rationing too, but Granny always managed to find the necessary from somewhere! I also remember her rolling the offcuts of pastry after trimming a pie. She added a sprinkling of sugar and a handful of dried fruit and baked them. They were called "misfits"!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful time!!



KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


----------



## KatyNora

angelam said:


> I grew up in the days of rationing too, but Granny always managed to find the necessary from somewhere! I also remember her rolling the offcuts of pastry after trimming a pie. She added a sprinkling of sugar and a handful of dried fruit and baked them. They were called "misfits"!


My mom did something similar. She would roll out the leftover dough, dot it with butter and sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon, then roll it up and cut pinwheels to bake. To this day, my DD insists I make roll-ups any time there is pie on the menu.


----------



## purl2diva

KatyNora said:


> My mom did something similar. She would roll out the leftover dough, dot it with butter and sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon, then roll it up and cut pinwheels to bake. To this day, my DD insists I make roll-ups any time there is pie on the menu.


I liked this more than the pie!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well it sounds like they would be perfect for the emergency workers to give out - what a thoughtful thing to do. We will wait until you get the new ones made for pictures!!!


siouxann said:


> I wish I could send you pictures! The dolls were made from a pattern in a Woman's Day (I think) magazine from 45 years ago. They had 7-8 different dolls, a chef, a prince, Santa, I forget what else. Those were the ones I make. They were very simple, stood about 9 inches tall, and were done mostly in one piece. When my husband nd I separated 23 +/- years ago, they 'went missing'. Now that I'm retired, I would like to make more for charity or for emergency workers to distribute to traumatized children. If I can remember the patterns, I will write them down and send instructions and pictures. Thanks for asking!


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


Have a fun trip, Kate.


----------



## kehinkle

Woke up this morning to a call from my DD1. She was on her way to work and had a question for me. Wee don't talk as often as I would like but she is so busy as a home health care nurse, that I don't mind her early morning calls.

Had breakfast, did my laundry, had lunch at a Caribbean food truck with enough for supper (just oven roasted pork, rice and beans with a small salad with avocado). Have the second sock to the point of putting the heel in. Took a bit of a nap, too.

Healing prayers for Colin and anyone who needs them. Hope the snow and cold weather finds its way out of here. Windy but nice today. Overcast so no sun. 

Off to work on the heels.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

I finished both the bags I was working on.  Yay!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I think salt on porridge is a Scottish thing isn't it? We had sugar or honey.


I consider myself a Scot by birth- Dad was Scottish/Irish.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. The table cover reminded me of a blanket mum used to have years ago.
> The wild life is definitely out and about and according to the fedex driver the pigs are out too. :roll:


 :shock: I guess the pigs wanted to go visiting?


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Only took me five scarves to do it. Can't remember if I read it somewhere or just popped into my head.
> 
> Kathy


There was a lengthy thread about doing it that way on KP- I just tease then out as I go, the few I have done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I finished both the bags I was working on.  Yay!!!!


It looks pretty dry conditions? I love the bags!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I finished both the bags I was working on.  Yay!!!!


Lovely looking bags Kaye. I particularly like the felted one. Did you use patterns or make them up yourself?


----------



## gagesmom

5pm and just signing on. Was done work at 2pm and worked til 3pm. Was a busy day, today in Fergus it is Tartan Day. Come on down town and tilt your kilt. Saw quite a few gentleman in their kilts. Was a fun thing to watch. The festivities (and the kilts  )


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks pretty dry conditions? I love the bags!


Not too bad really, we could use more rain, it rained while we were out yesterday and then rained pretty good last night before it turned to wet snow. 
Thank you, I enjoyed doing them.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Lovely looking bags Kaye. I particularly like the felted one. Did you use patterns or make them up yourself?


The felted one is from brown sheep company, the shaded shephard's sack. 
The other one started out with a pattern but then I veered way off path and did my own thing. lol
It started as the girlfriend bag.


----------



## gagesmom

okay caught up and I have to run for now. have to run up to the laundry room and grab stuff from dryer. also want to get a few more bunny baskets made.

see you later :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I put soft brown sugar on mine, but then I'm only married to a half Scot!


Half a Scot is better than none! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

:XD:


----------



## Aran

I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.

After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


----------



## angelam

Bedtime here. Back home now so looking forward to sleeping in my own bed! Healing hugs for those who need them and love to all. See you tomorrow. Night night. x


----------



## iamsam

so that means I can make my opening even longer - rotflmao --- sam



darowil said:


> Just counted the posts on 3 different pages, including page 1 and each of them had 15 posts. So looks like 15 posts determines page break.


----------



## iamsam

finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol

puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.

the boys and gary have been cleaning out the playhouse. the screens are all torn and the doors don't stay closed so the cats have kind of made it their home away from home. and have made a mess of it. Heidi was in town this afternoon looking at new windows - they will put new ones downstairs first. they want to eventually put siding on it. the boys are enjoying in so they decided to fix it up and make it so the cats can't get in. 

I am hoping next sunday is as nice as today was - I have over a hundred eggs to hide and would appreciate decent weather. I hope Heidi soon gets me the eggs and candy - she will probably wait until Saturday to get it - she thinks I work better under pressure. lol 

nothing much on television tonight - will watch the mentalist at ten and that is about it. maybe I can finish my afghan - have about six rows to go and then I will measure again - i'm shooting for 96 inches - it will be 84"x96" when finished - a bit large but then I usually overkill.

have a few pages to read to best get busy. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Self-made man"-- see, God had something in mind when Sam wasn't feeling well! Just gotta trust. 

My day was really nice-- we got some much needed rain w/o the bad storms (so far) but will get snow/rain tonight/tomorrow and it will turn REALLY cold (23F???) Tues AM. Hard to plant flowers in that.

Our local Habitat for Humanity had their annual "Tea and Chocolate" today-- fund raiser, auction, silent auction, lots of chocolate goodies and, of course, tea (or coffee). A friend and I went, stuffed ourselves, and I got the silent bid on the gift certifs from the school where I get a weekly massage (helps with my arthritis and stiffness). Another gal was writing bids as fast as I did so I jumped the bid by $20 and she quit bidding! LOL

Forgot who had a turkey in oven but it sounds SOOO good.


----------



## KatyNora

Aran said:


> I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.
> 
> After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


Happy Rebirthday, Aran!! Sounds like you had a wonderful time, even though Sam wasn't able to join you.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam, glad it was an easy passing for Puff, sorry about her loss though. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Happy Rebirthday, Aran!! Sounds like you had a wonderful time, even though Sam wasn't able to join you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> One of my DD's neighbors has a live-in grandmother who was a bakery owner and makes this cake as a thank you frequently. It is wonderful....


DD referred me to this recipe for Tres Leches cake (Pioneer Woman). After reading it, I may let DD make it. She has more patience than I do for a project like this. Bet your DD's neighbor's version is delicious.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/09/tres-leches-cake/


----------



## iamsam

purplefi - thank you for you offer to translate - but I finally got an answer to my email and she gave me the url where I could download the English version. so you can rest easy. thanks so much for offering.

your garden looks beautiful - wish our grass was half as green - even the weeds are brown. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


----------



## iamsam

why ruin good coffee with additives. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I absolutely love condensed milk, but only take my coffee black, strong and NO sugar! Weird or what?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


These eggs are just so creative!! How fun.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to surround colin - I can relate to breathing problems. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


----------



## iamsam

for me - when I am having breathing problems - I lose my air if I try and walk very much - I have to be really careful. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sorry for the problems you are facing- are the walking problems related to the possible Parkinsons or a seperate issue?


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> And at 5 foot 8 I'm one of those who always get asked! I don't mind, but those top shelves in supermarkets are ridiculously high, even I sometimes have to stand on the bottom shelf to reach....who are they expecting...giants? :lol: :roll:


At 5' 3" I find myself standing on the bottom shelf often and I ask myself the same question when I look around the store...there are plenty of people my size or shorter around. My mother was under 5' and she used to think of me as tall


----------



## iamsam

our joann's has a decent yarn area but they are really big on crafts and upholstery material. their fabic selection kind of sucks. --- sam



jknappva said:


> You'd think I was the only one in residence that knits and crochets! And you can imagine how much help the clerks are at Michaels and Moores....they don't have a clue! At Michaels, it's hard to just find someone to reach something on the top shelves that I'm sure were only made for professional basketball players!
> There is a Joannes' but good luck finding yarn there...the last time I was in there (about 8 yrs ago, I think) I think they had 4 or 5 skeins of yarn. They specialize in fabric and a little bit of everything else except yarn and accessories for knitting and crocheting.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I thought it was funny also - only gwen seemed to catch it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, DUH!!! That went completely over my head and obviously a lot of othes,too, since you're the only one mentioning it. I guess it shows that we read what we're expecting to read...not what is actually written.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

that does sound yummy melyn - thanks for sharing. --- sam



melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> 
> Gypsy Tart


----------



## ChrisEl

siouxann said:


> I wish I could send you pictures! The dolls were made from a pattern in a Woman's Day (I think) magazine from 45 years ago. They had 7-8 different dolls, a chef, a prince, Santa, I forget what else. Those were the ones I make. They were very simple, stood about 9 inches tall, and were done mostly in one piece. When my husband nd I separated 23 +/- years ago, they 'went missing'. Now that I'm retired, I would like to make more for charity or for emergency workers to distribute to traumatized children. If I can remember the patterns, I will write them down and send instructions and pictures. Thanks for asking!


Wonder if the patterns are included in this book? 
http://www.amazon.com/Womans-Book-Best-Loved-Toys-Dolls/dp/0442292384


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, so sorry about Puff kitty. Know she was well loved.
Gave Shadow, our yorkie, his summer haircut. Which means sweeping and mopping kitchen floor too. Isn't Sunday a day of rest?
Did manage to knit on Cathy's shrug while listening to Wayne Dyer and Eckardt Tolle.
Want a shower. May take one now. But then would want to get in jammies. And I really want to take picture of all the wildflowers blooming in new park. They seeded part and as they are watered they are lovely. It's been a good wildflower year. We only had obe day of rain all year but it was a long drizzle so soaked in rather than flooding over caliche ground.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. It's been another lovely day here and despite promising myself I would spend the day knitting, I did some sewing instead and made myself a jacket.

Just love the pictures of the bags and the eggs are a real hoot.

Sam sorry your kitty has died, but glad it was peaceful.

Off to bed now as I have to be wide awake for a course I am doing tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## iamsam

what little the video showed I am so jealous - that would be wonderful to see - have a great time - don't get sick. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Been a busy weekend, lots done outside. Today am off to the Shen Yun Ballet with mom and a couple of friends. The theatre which this is in I have been to once before. We were in the top section and the pitch of the seats was such that I kept getting dizzy and sick to my stomach and we ended up leaving. Today we are in the middle section so hoping that wont be an issue. Here is a link if anyone wishes to see what this is.
> 
> http://www.shenyunperformingarts.org/videos
> 
> Storms later today so need to get moving and get some things done before I need to leave. Train reserved for the Chicago mini-KAP. Many thanks and much appreciation to Jeanette and Dale for putting us all up and arranging things. Have the ballet today, off Monday and Wednesday this week as gal I job share with needed different days off this week for church things for Easter. So working Tuesday, dinner Tuesday night with girl friends, off Wednesday, hopefully nice enough to clean off some flower beds, work Thursday work half day Friday then dinner with BFF from Colorado who is here for her birthday and Merlot and a Masterpiece in which we all go and drink wine and get a short lesson in painting a picture, we all paint the same picture and just laugh and have fun, then Easter egg hunt for DGS and dinner. A full week!
> 
> Will try to keep up as I can, we have asparagas up about an inch in the garden!! DH planted onions, potatoes, radishes, and lettuce yesterday. I cleaned out both cars, vacuumed, wiped down dashboards, etc, cleaned windows (in cars not house) a little sore today from that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!
> 
> Love n hugs
> 
> sorry picked the wrong coffee picture to post the second one is the one I meant to post


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sam, sorry to hear about your Puff Kitty, but glad her passing was so easy.

We have had beautiful weekend, sunny and 70's and 80's, one more nice day tomorrow and then a few days to remind us that winter can still happen! I over-did it cleaning up my flower beds yesterday and my back really hurts today. Can't bend over very easily, so of course I've dropped everything I pick up. Guess I need to stretch those muscles. Bob went golfing on Sat. and will go on Mon., then he'll have to put the clubs away for a few days - it'll be too cold to play.

I thought I had my 4th square for the KAP afghan finished, but when I looked at it, I realized it wasn't square - 8 in. high and 8 1/2 in. wide!! It has been frogged and the math has been done correctly this time - will re-start it tomorrow. Oh, well, just more knitting time for me!

Guess I'd better wander out to the kitchen and find something for dinner - neither one of us is very hungry, so I won't have to fuss too much. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam

you can buy it here - kind of pricy though. --- sam

http://www.compare99.com/compare.html?q=light-muscovado-sugar&ort=Dark-Muscovado-Sugar-Sale&adid=iaCkp56mxKOdYK7X1pShqcLG0l6FqMjD1Vehnp6mxKOdYK7X1pShqcLG0l6FqMjD1VelcMjD2KRYlsnD1W6W&gclid=CKbb-YvD3r0CFSUUwwodG6YAbQ



Gweniepooh said:


> What is muscavado?


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good. --- sam


I'm sorry that Puff Kitty has gone, Sam, but grateful that her passing was peaceful. Sending you hugs.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I am so sorry that Puff Kitty has left you, but I know that she is where she should be, and I am glad that she was able to spend it with those that loved her so much. I know she will be missed, but will always be with you in your heart.

Good to see the boys are fixing up the playhouse. How fun that will be, as well as educational! Their wives will appreciate their handiness one day in the far future! I told my DD that she should marry a man that is handy and rich. Her current BF is neither! Why won't kids ever listen to our good advice?


----------



## iamsam

you have my vote for a new stove. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Spring is definitely here: We have bright sunshine this a.m. after a rainy dreary day here yesterday. The hostas around the patio qrew about an inch. Still wary about putting in the garden - supposed to get snow next week (? !)
> 
> The oven was acting up again - one of the "trouble shooting" questions was to find out the voltage going to the elements...YouTube made it look easy, so DH pulled the back off and tested the elements...they were all working fine - right voltage, etc. He put it back together and now it doesn't work at all...now we have to call the repairman -- or go right for a new one!? I'm thinking the latter; I've been dealing with this one for over 5 years with it's erratic behavior...I really don't want my oven giving me ATTITUDE! I may head over too the appliance store today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> you can buy it here - kind of pricy though. --- sam
> 
> http://www.compare99.com/compare.html?q=light-muscovado-sugar&ort=Dark-Muscovado-Sugar-Sale&adid=iaCkp56mxKOdYK7X1pShqcLG0l6FqMjD1Vehnp6mxKOdYK7X1pShqcLG0l6FqMjD1VelcMjD2KRYlsnD1W6W&gclid=CKbb-YvD3r0CFSUUwwodG6YAbQ


Sam, so very sorry about your Puff-- at least it was peaceful.

Kate, have a fun trip.

OK, now a question-- what is KAL-- there's another one but can't remember it right now, so later for it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


Those are awesome, love them.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> the boys and gary have been cleaning out the playhouse. the screens are all torn and the doors don't stay closed so the cats have kind of made it their home away from home. and have made a mess of it. Heidi was in town this afternoon looking at new windows - they will put new ones downstairs first. they want to eventually put siding on it. the boys are enjoying in so they decided to fix it up and make it so the cats can't get in.
> 
> I am hoping next sunday is as nice as today was - I have over a hundred eggs to hide and would appreciate decent weather. I hope Heidi soon gets me the eggs and candy - she will probably wait until Saturday to get it - she thinks I work better under pressure. lol
> 
> nothing much on television tonight - will watch the mentalist at ten and that is about it. maybe I can finish my afghan - have about six rows to go and then I will measure again - i'm shooting for 96 inches - it will be 84"x96" when finished - a bit large but then I usually overkill.
> 
> have a few pages to read to best get busy. --- sam


I'm sorry you've lost your Puff Kitty, Sam. But so glad her transition over the Rainbow Bridge was an easy one. At least she isn't suffering. She'll have fun playing with my fur-babies that have gone over in years past.
It was so nice here that I rode around out parking lots. 82F so it was on the verge of being hot. But after the rain on Tues. we're looking at 50F temperatures so spring is all over the place...warm and cool!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.


Rest in Peace -- Puff Kitty !!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Her recipes are usually pretty darn good so I'd trust it to make it for the first time...think I'll do it for Easter.



ChrisEl said:


> DD referred me to this recipe for Tres Leches cake (Pioneer Woman). After reading it, I may let DD make it. She has more patience than I do for a project like this. Bet your DD's neighbor's version is delicious.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/09/tres-leches-cake/


----------



## iamsam

I like the ones with the smooth glass top that are cold to the touch but boil water in a short 90 seconds - fridgadaire (boy is that spelled wrong) makes a beauty --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'll have a repairman out here on Monday afternoon -- cross your fingers that this one knows what he's doing and can fix all the problems...otherwise, I'm heading out to buy a new one... It has to be electric because there's no gas line to the kitchen...any one have any news on what would be a good one? I'm checking with consumer reports also.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.
> 
> After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


A very happy re-birthday, Aran. It sounds like you had a great day even though you were disappointed not to have Sam meet you. 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

one needs to sin once in a while. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh man........ I didn't find it from the other post and you just had to go and post the link didn't you Sam.... This looks heavenly!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Rookie, I vote for a new stove, also.


----------



## iamsam

you have a good time - look forward to the pictures. --- sam



KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to check into that --- thanks, Sam.



thewren said:


> I like the ones with the smooth glass top that are cold to the touch but boil water in a short 90 seconds - fridgadaire (boy is that spelled wrong) makes a beauty --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

A big hug for you Sam- for being such a good fur Dad. Puff had a wonderful place in your life and you gave her a home that she was reluctant to leave.....


thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> the boys and gary have been cleaning out the playhouse. the screens are all torn and the doors don't stay closed so the cats have kind of made it their home away from home. and have made a mess of it. Heidi was in town this afternoon looking at new windows - they will put new ones downstairs first. they want to eventually put siding on it. the boys are enjoying in so they decided to fix it up and make it so the cats can't get in.
> 
> I am hoping next sunday is as nice as today was - I have over a hundred eggs to hide and would appreciate decent weather. I hope Heidi soon gets me the eggs and candy - she will probably wait until Saturday to get it - she thinks I work better under pressure. lol
> 
> nothing much on television tonight - will watch the mentalist at ten and that is about it. maybe I can finish my afghan - have about six rows to go and then I will measure again - i'm shooting for 96 inches - it will be 84"x96" when finished - a bit large but then I usually overkill.
> 
> have a few pages to read to best get busy. --- sam


----------



## pammie1234

Aran said:


> I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.
> 
> After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


Happy 6th birthday! I'm glad you had a good day.


----------



## iamsam

I always use brown sugar. --- sam



KateB said:


> It is, but I still have sugar!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.



pammie1234 said:


> Rookie, I vote for a new stove, also.


----------



## iamsam

we always made a little finger pie with the left over dough. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Nothing went to waste at our house either ... we'd have the pie crust left overs sprinkled with sugar and cinnamon and twisted and baked.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad really, we could use more rain, it rained while we were out yesterday and then rained pretty good last night before it turned to wet snow.
> Thank you, I enjoyed doing them.


 :thumbup: We had rain last night- need a lot more- at least it is a start!


----------



## KatyNora

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


You have been *more* than patient! And I just got an ad for Whirlpool appliances. :-D


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> reading all the recipes and discussions on evap and condenced milk here is a recipie fro gypsy tart that we used to have at school and i used to make my kids, NOT calorie or diabetic friendly, but I still indulge as a very special treat if i get the chance lol
> Gypsy Tart
> 400g or 140z tin of evaporated milk
> 340g or 12oz dark muscavado or dark brown sugar, the muscovada makes it more caramelly and nicer.
> 10 inch shortcrust pastry case either bought or made (not sweet 1 if bought)
> whisk the sugar and evap together for around 10mins until its light and fluffy
> pour into precooked pastry base
> Bake for around 10 mins until set it will still be a little sticky
> leave to get completely cold and serve
> I tend to cook everything 0n 200c and have a fan oven so cook a little less time, keep eye on it and when it feels firmish to touch and dos'nt wobble when shaken gently I take it out of oven.
> very sweet but oh so yummy lol


Thanks-that sounds so easy-have a family tea tomorrow night so might try it for that. Buy a pastry case and won't need much work at all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey Kansas - KAL is a knit-a-long. Usually a online class type affair sponsored by one of the yarn companies. On Knitting Paradise we have Workshops - Designer started them and a teacher who is one of our group teaches a project on line. The workshops are closed when finished but you can go back and look at all of the information...


Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, so very sorry about your Puff-- at least it was peaceful.
> 
> Kate, have a fun trip.
> 
> OK, now a question-- what is KAL-- there's another one but can't remember it right now, so later for it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Is ringo staying dry??


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: We had rain last night- need a lot more- at least it is a start!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have to tell you Rookie - My Mom fought her brand new stove/oven for about 10 years before she passed away. She had them look at it before and after the warranty ran out and they never did fix it. Now Dad has been dealing with it for the last few years since Mom is gone- I asked him why he didn't just buy an new stove, and he said that Mom had put up with it and he felt bad about buying a new one now...... BUY A NEW STOVE DEAR!!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Is that the UNSWEETENED evaporated milk or the SWEETENED condensed milk? I want to be sure I have the right one.
> Junek


Not sure that any one could eat it if it was sweetened condensed milk with 12ozs added brown sugar! And I have a very sweet tooth.


----------



## pacer

Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


I would agree with that- I think you deserve a new one!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Is ringo staying dry??


He has the option at the moment of in or out- and has chosen to remain with me- so currently he is dry- I am waiting anxiously to see if he churns up mud again! So far so good!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh these are great!!! llama or alpaca???? I always get them mixed up- oh maybe someday he could do sheep!!!!!!!!!! Oh the horse is wonderful - I know a couple of little girls that would like that one..... PM me with pricing please.....love them.


 pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Please thank Matthew for sharing these- he has a real talent!


----------



## AZ Sticks

maybe he has outgrown the mud stage.....


Lurker 2 said:


> He has the option at the moment of in or out- and has chosen to remain with me- so currently he is dry- I am waiting anxiously to see if he churns up mud again! So far so good!


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a little rain- but it appears to have blown over! (sadly) Have a garlic and herb 'monkey bread' started- just felt like something a little different- will probably include some grated cheese- roll on morning!


Garlic monkey bread sounds delicious. Enjoy a bit for me as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> maybe he has outgrown the mud stage.....


with luck that may be so! he is after all a month short of three now.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Garlic monkey bread sounds delicious. Enjoy a bit for me as well.


It is rather moreish!


----------



## flyty1n

That Matthew surely has great talent. He is a fine artist. Be sure to thank him for sharing with us.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> Her recipes are usually pretty darn good so I'd trust it to make it for the first time...think I'll do it for Easter.[/quote
> 
> If you make a Tres Leches cake let us know how it comes out...
> I have the same situation in my kitchen (must have an electric stove). I was forced into getting a new one a few years ago (old one couldn't be repaired) and I got a smooth glass cooktop which I mostly like. Spills have to be wiped up immediately though...cleaning is a little bit more challenging...but it does look nice and as far as I can tell, it heats well. I actually liked my old stove with sealed cast iron burners but apparently those are no longer made. And yes, you do deserve a new stove!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Kansas - KAL is a knit-a-long. Usually a online class type affair sponsored by one of the yarn companies. On Knitting Paradise we have Workshops - Designer started them and a teacher who is one of our group teaches a project on line. The workshops are closed when finished but you can go back and look at all of the information...


TYVM-- I think I might have figured that out once but then forgot! Again, TY.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pacer, don't know how old Matthew is but he appears to be quite talented! Enjoyed the drawings.


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


Time for a new one!!! - I'd have tossed it after the first 2 or 3 years. Had to do that with a washing machine once - I think we had it for just one year and Bob got sick of fixing it after about every 3rd load, so we tightened up the budget and got another one that lasted over 20 years!!


----------



## iamsam

that is quite an egg wake. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Pacer, Matthew is a very talented young man. Those drawings are wonderful - is that a chinchilla? My oldest DD had one for several years - so soft!!! Love, Paula


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Jheiens - What a lovely story about Tim winning the spelling bee, I had tears in my eyes reading about everyone giving him a standing ovation. We're you there?
> Caron - Great photos of the new flowers appearing. You get some brilliantly clear photographs, I felt I could almost have touched those plants! :thumbup:


No, KateB, I didn't get to that one but shed tears of joy over the upperclassmen and women when Susan told me about it happening.

I almost cried as much over that event as I did watching him walk down a slanting 'bridge' between two levels at his school. He was using the Loftstrands (canes with cuffs and 4 feet at the bottoms of the leg part) and the sweat was just dripping from the efforts to maintain his concentration and positioning of the canes and his feet so that he didn't fall. He has no sense of trying to save himself when he loses balance and will go right on over, down, whatever direction he's headed in.

The other week when we discovered that the abdominal pump had not been working for nearly 6 months without any warning sound from it, Susan showed the physiatrist who oversees his CP care a video she had taken of him walking with the Loftstrands and doing an even better, faster job of it!! The doctor found it hard to believe he was doing so well. They are still having a difficult time believing that he's had no severe withdrawal symptoms at all. The baclofen in his pump is an opiate derivative.

Another interesting discovery is that he is now much less incontinent at night than he has ever been. Yeah!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl

Thought of one more thing about glass cooktops--I believe you can only use cast iron on them if it is coated--so if you really like "original" cast iron, it might not be the best choice.


----------



## iamsam

oooooh - we need to see it modeled. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been another lovely day here and despite promising myself I would spend the day knitting, I did some sewing instead and made myself a jacket.
> 
> Just love the pictures of the bags and the eggs are a real hoot.
> 
> Sam sorry your kitty has died, but glad it was peaceful.
> 
> Off to bed now as I have to be wide awake for a course I am doing tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> It certainly is good to know there are so many nice people around Joy. I'm so happy that it was a good experience for you and Tim. Our daughter went to Bristol, she loved it there. But for some reason she is considered a graduate of Bloomfield there. She gets letters about reunions and she knows only 2 people that went there. She wishes she could get info from Bristol.


Noni, I would suggest that your daughter contact either the high school office (Mrs. Ryser is the new principal) or the Superintendent's office (Mr. Christopher Dray is the new man in office. This is his first year; he started in the district as Tim's principal when Tim moved here and entered the 4th grade.) Surely someone could take her contact info and year of graduation and pass it on to the right person to contact her. The HS office number is 330-889-2621.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

knit-a-long --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, so very sorry about your Puff-- at least it was peaceful.
> 
> Kate, have a fun trip.
> 
> OK, now a question-- what is KAL-- there's another one but can't remember it right now, so later for it.


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely mary - you can almost hear the horse snort. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## iamsam

the new ones you can use any good flat bottom pan. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> Thought of one more thing about glass cooktops--I believe you can only use cast iron on them if it is coated--so if you really like "original" cast iron, it might not be the best choice.


----------



## iamsam

rookieretiree - this is the stove you want. --- sam

http://www.frigidaire.com/Kitchen-Appliances/Ranges/Induction-Range/


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> --- sam


So sorry about Puff kitty, but she is now free from the problems that she endured here. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Peace.


----------



## pacer

Sam...Puff Kitty was certainly blessed for having you to share life with. RIP Puff Kitty.

Aran...Happy 6th birthday. Sounds like a wonderful day for you after all.

Matthew is a young adult who is autistic (Asperghers). He does not have a job as talking to people is very difficult for him. I am hoping to bring him to KAP in October. He will probably be okay talking with our group as he feels a connection with the group already. He shares his drawings and has wonderful support from many here. He asked to post the pictures today when I got home from my many adventures. {He just asked me if you are enjoying the pictures.} I am glad that he is comfortable with my knitting group. Now a bit about the pictures: 

There is an alpaca since we were talking about alpacas earlier this year. He did that in honor of my knitting friends. 

The full sized dog was the first drawing he has done without seeing the breakdown of the shapes to get a finished drawing. I think he did an awesome job figuring that out. We are having it professionally framed to give as a wedding gift to a special friend.

There is a chinchilla.

The **** Hound head is being framed as an Easter gift to someone special at church. They have many of his drawings on their walls. Good thing they like his art work.

The 2 kitties were framed and will be given to an 8th grade girl as a confirmation gift next month. We have known her for years and know she will proudly display this drawing. They love cats.

The horse head was a practice drawing which he was given a picture and is being asked to do a large drawing of it. The same person who had him do the large dragon drawing before Christmas has asked him to do this and then he has another horse drawing to do for her afterwards. I love his practice drawing. An elderly lady at church told him how much she loved the drawing and would love to have a horse drawing. Later Matthew asked me if he could give her that practice drawing when he is done with it. 

Matthew believes his drawings need homes. Just like people have their fur babies he feels that his work needs homes to loved and care for. I will take Matthew's cards to Chicago in a few weeks in case anyone wants to buy any.

I take his drawings to a printer and have cards made from them. His drawing talents have come a long way. I remember the nervous breakdown he had when he first attempted just an outline of an animal and now he is actually giving them fur. When he had his breakdown, it took him months before he drew anything. When he did start drawing he took the time to figure out what the books were showing him. 

Thanks for letting me share his talents with you.


----------



## siouxann

Happy Re-Birthday, Aran! Your day sounds like it turned out well even though Sam was unable to be with you.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> those are lovely mary - you can almost hear the horse snort. --- sam


I hope he is not allergic to flowers as he has his face in a field of them. The final drawing will include more of the flowers in the field. Matthew only drew a small amount for the practice piece. I am glad he was willing to share that one as it is a huge step forward in his drawing abilities. The drawing really looks lifelike.


----------



## jheiens

Jeanette, I roll out the leftover pie crust, spread it with butter or margarine, sprinkle with white or brown sugar and cinnamon, and roll it up like a jelly roll. In fact, I made some from the leftover crust from making quiches for tonight's supper.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

What a talented artist Matthew is! Love his drawings, especially the one of the alpaca.


----------



## martina

I only remembered this evening that it was a new Tea party so havew been trying to catch up.
Sorry to hear of your problems Silverowl, and to you and all with and any problem my best wishes and you are in my prayers. I am sure that all our fur babies are welcoming their new friend and telling each other all about their humans. 
Happy 6th Aran. Many more I hope. 
The sweater is absolutely gorgeous, Julie. My haven't you been doing some work. I am still having problems with my simple crochet pattern so will have a go on Tuesday when I have nothing planned. Tomorrow, well today now, is packing and posting some small parcels and then dentist. 
The viewers came, but they and I had to ring the agent who tried to convince us that we had the time wrong! Will wait and see how it goes.take care all, I must get to bed as it is now 2 .10 am. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

These are INCREDIBLE!!! Please let me know when th cards ar available. I want to purchase some.


pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## pacer

Kate...Have a lovely time on your vacation.

Poledra...I really enjoyed the eggs. My eggs are already colored. I bought farm fresh eggs which were blue and brown already. 

I stopped by to see Faith and Bella tonight as well as the rest of the family. Their dad just left today for Fort Hood (where the shooting took place recently). He will be gone for most of the week. That was difficult as Bella was hospitalized for the latter part of last week. She got released today with reluctance from the one hospital's doctors. The specialty hospital told those doctor's it was okay as the parents know she will have to go back when things go bad again. Bella was a busy little girl tonight. I love her beautiful smile. I took some cookies and lemonade leftover from a church event that ended up not taking place. Bella and her mom had just gotten home earlier that afternoon and they did not have time to shop for bread or milk for the kids breakfast and lunch. I offered to go shopping for her and took her handy little list. I bought some extras and told the mom that would reduce how much I would bring on Wednesday when I make dinner for the family. Wednesday is Faith's treatment night and Bella's nurse will come to their home that night as well to help with Bella while mom gives meds through a port for Faith. This is done weekly since Faith's immune system does not work. I know that Wednesday is such a rough day for this family so that is the day I chose to make their dinner. I will make my pizza casserole which they love and brings some garlic bread as well as fresh fruits and vegetables. I also offered to pick up some supplies for the kids to dye Easter eggs. I bought a set of eggs today for the family and the mother looked at me dumbfounded since she did not ask for eggs. I told her that I thought the kids would like to color them for Easter. She totally forgot about Easter being next weekend so she was glad that I thought of it. I also gave Faith some Sashay yarn to arm knit with. I taught her to arm knit a few weeks ago so she was delighted to get two skeins of yarn to use. It is nice to bring a smile to a face of a child who endures so much. I don't think she has returned to school yet so she has been home for several months now. The knitting is a nice distraction from all her medical problems. 

I guess I have been a bit chatty today. Making up for the many days I mostly read and go to sleep. Wishing everyone a wonderful week this week.

Gagesmom...Can't wait to see the bunnies before they go to school. Is Gage excited that you are doing this for him and his classmates.


----------



## siouxann

ChrisEl said:


> Wonder if the patterns are included in this book?
> http://www.amazon.com/Womans-Book-Best-Loved-Toys-Dolls/dp/0442292384


Thanks Chris, I've taken a chance and ordered a $.01 copy described as being in very good shape. Even with the P & H it will not break my bank this week anyway.


----------



## jheiens

sassafras123 said:


> We only had obe day of rain all year but it was a long drizzle so soaked in rather than flooding over caliche ground.


Would the caliche ground be that same soil that shows in Poledra's photos posted at the Park and taken of her hike up the hill to the fireplace, Joy?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love them....can I get on the orders for some of the note cards? I remember that he mentioned that he couldn't do alpacas because they had too much hair...but he did a great job of capturing the gentleness of these sweet animals as well as with the rest of them.



pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, now that it's finally registered in my brain that NEXT Sunday is Easter and we have the family coming over for brunch, I really need to get this accomplished quickly. Thankfully, I have a friend over at the appliance store who will work with me in getting the best price possible.



Lurker 2 said:


> I would agree with that- I think you deserve a new one!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have a can of the condensed milk that is already made into caramel...I wonder if that would work instead of the condensed milk in the recipe? Hmmmm....sounds interesting.



ChrisEl said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her recipes are usually pretty darn good so I'd trust it to make it for the first time...think I'll do it for Easter.[/quote
> 
> If you make a Tres Leches cake let us know how it comes out...
> I have the same situation in my kitchen (must have an electric stove). I was forced into getting a new one a few years ago (old one couldn't be repaired) and I got a smooth glass cooktop which I mostly like. Spills have to be wiped up immediately though...cleaning is a little bit more challenging...but it does look nice and as far as I can tell, it heats well. I actually liked my old stove with sealed cast iron burners but apparently those are no longer made. And yes, you do deserve a new stove!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

According to specifications I've been reading on the glass tops is that all the pans have to be flat bottomed....all of mine are...I bought the Lifetime brand stainless steel cookware over 44 years ago and they're still going strong!!



ChrisEl said:


> Thought of one more thing about glass cooktops--I believe you can only use cast iron on them if it is coated--so if you really like "original" cast iron, it might not be the best choice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Sam. I'll see if it comes in a slide in model!!



thewren said:


> rookieretiree - this is the stove you want. --- sam
> 
> http://www.frigidaire.com/Kitchen-Appliances/Ranges/Induction-Range/


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> If you need a hip replacement, I hope yours goes as well as mine did. I think the after surgery pain was so much less than it was before surgery that I only took tylenol for pain.
> Junek


Thanks for the encouraging words. I've wondered if I need a hip replacement, but the joint pain is less than the pain that goes down the front of my leg sometimes all the way to my foot. I'll make the appointment with the osteo spec on Monday and maybe will be able to be seen relatively soon.


----------



## jheiens

Pacer, thanks for the explication Michael's works. They are impressive and his talent is genuine. I'm thrilled for him and you at the progress he is achieving. It is wonderful to see our special ones bloom, isn't it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> Been a busy weekend, lots done outside. Today am off to the Shen Yun Ballet with mom and a couple of friends. The theatre which this is in I have been to once before. We were in the top section and the pitch of the seats was such that I kept getting dizzy and sick to my stomach and we ended up leaving. Today we are in the middle section so hoping that wont be an issue. Here is a link if anyone wishes to see what this is.
> 
> http://www.shenyunperformingarts.org/videos
> 
> Storms later today so need to get moving and get some things done before I need to leave. Train reserved for the Chicago mini-KAP. Many thanks and much appreciation to Jeanette and Dale for putting us all up and arranging things. Have the ballet today, off Monday and Wednesday this week as gal I job share with needed different days off this week for church things for Easter. So working Tuesday, dinner Tuesday night with girl friends, off Wednesday, hopefully nice enough to clean off some flower beds, work Thursday work half day Friday then dinner with BFF from Colorado who is here for her birthday and Merlot and a Masterpiece in which we all go and drink wine and get a short lesson in painting a picture, we all paint the same picture and just laugh and have fun, then Easter egg hunt for DGS and dinner. A full week!
> 
> Will try to keep up as I can, we have asparagas up about an inch in the garden!! DH planted onions, potatoes, radishes, and lettuce yesterday. I cleaned out both cars, vacuumed, wiped down dashboards, etc, cleaned windows (in cars not house) a little sore today from that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!
> 
> Love n hugs
> 
> sorry picked the wrong coffee picture to post the second one is the one I meant to post


Ditto


----------



## siouxann

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, that Tunisian crochet is pretty cool-- I judged a couple things made that way last year at a county fair.


There is a guy on the Forum, John ??? who taught himself the Tunisian crochet and is now a total master of the craft. His work is stunning!


----------



## kehinkle

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Those are wonderful. He sure is very talented.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

David is watching Naked and Afraid, said we'd be so proud of the girl, she wittled a set of knitting needles and knitted a pair of shoes for herself out of tree bark. lolol. Who knew.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: We had rain last night- need a lot more- at least it is a start!


 :thumbup: A good start.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I have to tell you Rookie - My Mom fought her brand new stove/oven for about 10 years before she passed away. She had them look at it before and after the warranty ran out and they never did fix it. Now Dad has been dealing with it for the last few years since Mom is gone- I asked him why he didn't just buy an new stove, and he said that Mom had put up with it and he felt bad about buying a new one now...... BUY A NEW STOVE DEAR!!!!!


I agree, if it's in the budget, go for it and get the one you want.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Oh those are fantastic, as are all his drawings. I'll have to buy a couple more sets. 
Hi Matthew!! Wonderful job!!
Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

KatyNora said:


> My mom did something similar. She would roll out the leftover dough, dot it with butter and sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon, then roll it up and cut pinwheels to bake. To this day, my DD insists I make roll-ups any time there is pie on the menu.


My mom did the same thing.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, I have the heels done on the socks. Now to decide how I want the cuff. But that will be tomorrow's decision.

Sam, sorry to hear about Puff Kitty but at least she was there with you. Sounds like the boys and Gary have a big job on their hands with revamping the playhouse.

Aran, happy rebirthday. Glad you had a good time in BG even without Sam. 

Kate, nice bags. I have done a few of the market bags and a couple satchel type but haven't felted any. May have to try it with some of the will I have bought and have no idea what to do with it.

Julie, glad you got some rain and that Ringo is staying clean.

Should make it an early night as the last few have been around 2 a.m.. So I will say good night to all. See you in the morning.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that is quite an egg wake. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Thought you all would love them.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> No, KateB, I didn't get to that one but shed tears of joy over the upperclassmen and women when Susan told me about it happening.
> 
> I almost cried as much over that event as I did watching him walk down a slanting 'bridge' between two levels at his school. He was using the Loftstrands (canes with cuffs and 4 feet at the bottoms of the leg part) and the sweat was just dripping from the efforts to maintain his concentration and positioning of the canes and his feet so that he didn't fall. He has no sense of trying to save himself when he loses balance and will go right on over, down, whatever direction he's headed in.
> 
> The other week when we discovered that the abdominal pump had not been working for nearly 6 months without any warning sound from it, Susan showed the physiatrist who oversees his CP care a video she had taken of him walking with the Loftstrands and doing an even better, faster job of it!! The doctor found it hard to believe he was doing so well. They are still having a difficult time believing that he's had no severe withdrawal symptoms at all. The baclofen in his pump is an opiate derivative.
> 
> Another interesting discovery is that he is now much less incontinent at night than he has ever been. Yeah!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Fantastic how well Tim is doing!!! I imagine they are in shock at how well he's doing, as well as the fact that he had no severe withdrawals. 
Also wonderful that he is better able to make it through the night. Now just onward and upward. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Well, I have the heels done on the socks. Now to decide how I want the cuff. But that will be tomorrow's decision.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear about Puff Kitty but at least she was there with you. Sounds like the boys and Gary have a big job on their hands with revamping the playhouse.
> 
> Aran, happy rebirthday. Glad you had a good time in BG even without Sam.
> 
> Kate, nice bags. I have done a few of the market bags and a couple satchel type but haven't felted any. May have to try it with some of the will I have bought and have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> Julie, glad you got some rain and that Ringo is staying clean.
> 
> Should make it an early night as the last few have been around 2 a.m.. So I will say good night to all. See you in the morning.
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy, the felted bag was fairly easy, I really enjoyed it. I'm going to alter the pattern to make a kitty bed, Sphynx was quite upset that I took it away from her. lolol
Have a great night and safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


That is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you so much for the good wishes about Mayo - Alan says it must have been all of the good vibes and good connections the prayer warriors have here on the KTP because there was no reason for them to change their mind!!!! We're getting his history down for me to type up and a couple of things around here taken care of before we go on the 29th. We will stay the night before his appointment and the night of.... it is a few hours away so there is no sense in wearing ourselves out driving on the day of his meeting. We don't know what will come of it so we need to be prepared for any eventuality - including him going in straight away for surgery.


~~~prayers & vibes continuing!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I only remembered this evening that it was a new Tea party so havew been trying to catch up.
> Sorry to hear of your problems Silverowl, and to you and all with and any problem my best wishes and you are in my prayers. I am sure that all our fur babies are welcoming their new friend and telling each other all about their humans.
> Happy 6th Aran. Many more I hope.
> The sweater is absolutely gorgeous, Julie. My haven't you been doing some work. I am still having problems with my simple crochet pattern so will have a go on Tuesday when I have nothing planned. Tomorrow, well today now, is packing and posting some small parcels and then dentist.
> The viewers came, but they and I had to ring the agent who tried to convince us that we had the time wrong! Will wait and see how it goes.take care all, I must get to bed as it is now 2 .10 am. Take care all.


Thanks Martina- I've not got much of anything done today, so far- it does ruin the day rather when you can't sleep! I will try to get a few more rows done now- but I am a bit annoyed to discover that one of my balls I had assumed was new- is actually half used- so I am grinding to a halt- but only till Thursday. The Cambridges have been in Christchurch- Bronwen was hoping to see them- I will ring her later.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now that it's finally registered in my brain that NEXT Sunday is Easter and we have the family coming over for brunch, I really need to get this accomplished quickly. Thankfully, I have a friend over at the appliance store who will work with me in getting the best price possible.


That sounds good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: A good start.


And I remembered just now to put out the garden bin to the road, for pick up.


----------



## Spider

PurpleFi said:


> Do have a go as it is very easy to knit and being small is done very quickly. And there are plenty of opportunities to CHEAT :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sounds good to me. I love the ones you have done.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, what great bags, I especially like the felted one.

Pacer, Matthews drawings are great, what talent he has. He should be very proud of them. You are so kind to Faith & family, those poor people sure have more than their fair share of troubles, I hope things get better for them soon.their mom must think you are an angel for all the help you provide.

Sam, glad your poor kitty passed peacefully, better than suffering.
Hope your sinuses are better soon.


----------



## Designer1234

siouxann said:


> There is a guy on the Forum, John ??? who taught himself the Tunisian crochet and is now a total master of the craft. His work is stunning!


His name is John Dornan and we have a special topic about him - showing all his amazing work , on our workshop section. Just click under my posts and then you will see Featured - John Dornan and look at his work. It is unbelievable.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, glad you got some rain and that Ringo is staying clean.
> ...Kathy


It is always nice when the air clears- but the cars still drive too fast for the conditions!


----------



## Lurker 2

*Sam* I know you will be sad about Puff Kitty- but she was close to you when she passed, rather than hiding away somewhere as a cat will often do. I never found my Thistle, but she has to have been long gone. My last cat died in 2011, the same year that Ringo came into my life- not fair to have a kitten with him about, I suspect- judging by how he reacts to next door's cats. Harder too because from what you say Puff Kitty was a loving soul.


----------



## gagesmom

11pm here and it is silent. Gage is in bed, Greg is out with his friend Don for coffee and all the dogs are sleeping :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Going to go and catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I invented a new desert that I fed the family for supper tonight, it was a hit so I will share with you.

Nutella cake.
Crust.
21/2 cups Oreo crumbs
1/2-3/4 cup melted margerine.
Mix & Press into a 9X13 pan. Save a couple of tablespoons to sprinkle on top. Bake 5 minutes at 350 & cool.

Filling
8 ounces/250gm cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
1tsp. Vanilla
2eggs
2/3 cup Nutella
1large tub Cool Whip ( frozen nondairy whipped cream) (about 4cups)

Whip together cream cheese, sugar, Nutella, vanilla & eggs
Add cool whip& mix well.
Spread on cooled crust
Sprinkle with remaining crust mixture & drizzle with chocolate syrup, I used Nestles Quik but you could use icream syrup
Freeze. Bring out about 10 minutes so it softens enough to cut.
Freeze leftovers.


----------



## gagesmom

Kaye- loved the eggs

Aran- happy 6th :thumbup: 

Pacer- Tell Matthew he is one talented artist, I can't even draw stick people. :lol: Way to go Matthew.


Off to bed, see you in the morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks

night melly!!!!!!!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Kaye- loved the eggs
> 
> Aran- happy 6th :thumbup:
> 
> Pacer- Tell Matthew he is one talented artist, I can't even draw stick people. :lol: Way to go Matthew.
> 
> Off to bed, see you in the morning.


----------



## Spider

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, what great bags, I especially like the felted one.
> 
> Pacer, Matthews drawings are great, what talent he has. He should be very proud of them. You are so kind to Faith & family, those poor people sure have more than their fair share of troubles, I hope things get better for them soon.their mom must think you are an angel for all the help you provide.
> 
> Sam, glad your poor kitty passed peacefully, better than suffering.
> Hope your sinuses are better soon.


Ditto from me. Glad the kitty slept away. Love the cars, what a talent that young man has. How long does it take to do one! ,
Kaye, your bags are so cool.
Glad to hear of Tims great progress. What an inspiration for all of us.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think I will get a jump on shipping for tomorrow - stay safe - luv - AZ


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Kaye- loved the eggs
> 
> Aran- happy 6th :thumbup:
> 
> Pacer- Tell Matthew he is one talented artist, I can't even draw stick people. :lol: Way to go Matthew.
> 
> Off to bed, see you in the morning.


Good night Mel, I' signing off too. 
Sweet dreams everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider

Good night you guys!!! Rest well. 
Just listening to the weather, sounds like snow flurries. Oh ick!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Matthew does awesome work. He is a very talented young man.

Eyes are droopy and I have 5 more pages to do, but giving it up and going to bed. Good night and lots of hugs to everyone!


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Thank you so much for sharing. They're all so good that it's hard to decide which is my favorite.


----------



## sassafras123

Ohio Joy, can not remember pic you spoke of. Caliche is hardpan. You have to wet it to even dig in it. It is so hard it can not absorb much water which is why when it rains we get floods here. 
One year when we first came it flooded badly. Took cars parked on street right into the desert. People were using canoes to get around on our alley to garages. We are at least 15 miles from Sierras. But all desert valley so a gully washer in mountains will fan out to our town.


----------



## sassafras123

Aran, Happy 6th.
Night all.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> You are nearly as anal as me - I was just about to do that!!! :lol:


Well its a very useful piece of info to have- how many of us have wondered how they determine when to put the KP page breaks in? I mean how have I survived the last almost 3 years without knowing this vital piece of information?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


Have a lovley time. 
My grandfather came from Yorkshire- though I don't know whereabouts. His niece was living in Middlesbrough by the time I met her but by the time I would have thought to ask Grandpa he had died. And don't think Mum knows.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I put soft brown sugar on mine, but then I'm only married to a half Scot!


This is my favourite way to eat porridge as well.


----------



## darowil

Sam sorry for your loss of Puff Kitty- but how much better for her to to gone peacefully. SOund slike it was well time for her. But you will still miss her


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


Sounds like skipping the repair man and going straight to a new stove is the best answer after so long. Afterall the repair man will charge you just to come.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Aren't they lovely. What is the one that looks like a rabbit with a tail?


----------



## darowil

And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ...
> 
> So sorry to hear about Puff Kitty, Sam. You'll miss her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


What a talented boy! I especially like the horse and the alpaca/llama.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Those cards are truly outstanding. My favourite is the horse, the detail on his face is incredible. Well done Matthew - your talent is amazing!!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> Sam = so sorry to hear of your loss, but it was peaceful. RIP Puff Kitty.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> David is watching Naked and Afraid, said we'd be so proud of the girl, she wittled a set of knitting needles and knitted a pair of shoes for herself out of tree bark. lolol. Who knew.


Now that could save you a lot of money at the shoe shop!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> hiya just popped in to post a pic of my almost finished sleeping bag for my new great nephew. The zip is only pinned in as yet because i am not sure how to sew the plastic ends in, I am not sure the needle will go through it as it is a wool needle and no idea what to do with the bits at the top so any tips of sewing in opened ended zips into knitted items will be gratefully accepted.
> Sam sorry about your puff kitty hope she came back in.
> hugs to all (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))
> great recipes this week Sam despite losing your original post.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I was posting on last weeks TP after all had moved over.... on top of things aren't I???? So Happy Birthday and Anniversary wishes - wonderful pictures - and love and support and lots of hugs to all of you!! I did email Rick back sending all of our best wishes to he and Pontuf and let him know that we all still so miss our Charlotte. I reminded him about Sorlenna's Charlotte project and promised pictures once they are available. I hope I will hear back from him about how he is doing and where he is. Great news late yesterday - Mayo called and has decided to accept Alan's insurance plan. He has an appointment with their GI specialist on the 30th. They are sending paperwork for us to fill out - and want us to leave travel plans open ended - so I don't know quite what the drill will be after his 9AM consultation. They want all of the pictures and reports from his last colonoscopy - We are both relieved and a little nervous I think. So- thank you from both of us for all your support and encouragement - and please keep Alan in your prayers for a good outcome at Mayo. I will keep you posted as I know more. Now I am back to page 1 to start this weeks KTP and I hope to be around most of the day. luv-AZ


That is wonderful news. I am so glad that he will have their full attention and that they will make a plan. Will keep you both right where you are every night, on my prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> Your town has a lot of Scottish history and heritage.


your town is so pretty... Such great buildings and character.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i'm way late today - the trees are budding - the pollen count is high and my sinuses are letting me know how unhappy they are. chest is feeling heavy and I have to watch how fast I move or I lose my air really quick. I was supposed to meet aran today in bowling green - begged off again - he is going to think I am a real flake.
> 
> and it is a beautiful day - over seventy degrees gary said - a pleasant breeze - truly a day to be out in and enjoyed. i'm waiting for Heidi to get home from getting a hair cut to see if she has some motrin. i'll live - it is just an aggravation.
> 
> puff kitty lingers - moves from spot to spot - not much difference between spots - put water down in front of her today and she would not drink - which is just as good. she seems not to be in any pain - just sleeps. I keep checking her. she is laying in fornt of the door - which is open - think the air must feel good since she hasn't moved from the doorway. she was such a fun kitty - big - fat and fluffy. and she loved being held. the other animals look at her but leave her alone as though they know what is about to happen. I wonder if they will grieve.
> 
> alexis is off to her boyfriend's prom tonight - using a borrowed dress. Heidi said no to buying two dresses - wanted he to wear last year's tonight - lexi about had a stroke. it isn't like anyone would know. i'm staying out of the way - I will see them as they leave.
> 
> then tonight is the school carnival so everyone will be going to that - I will hold down the fort.
> 
> sam


Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..

Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...

Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!

Catch you all later.

Monday photos....


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


You speed fiend you!! I did a speeding awareness course a few years ago and found it very interesting and it does make you more aware. I've been a good girl ever since!


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Well done Matthew they are truly brilliant. My husband is an artist and thinks they are really good. Hope to meet you in October at the KAP :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


How lovely....


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> You speed fiend you!! I did a speeding awareness course a few years ago and found it very interesting and it does make you more aware. I've been a good girl ever since!


I got done for doing 36 in a 30 area on a dual carriageway!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> she also nixed the idea of jerimiah and lexi spending the night at a friend of jeriamiah's. since the after prom isn't over until three they thought they would stay there instead of driving home that late. lexi couldn't understand why not - what a snit she got in. I want to be alive when she has a daughter - between Heidi and me we can really put her through the ringer. lol --- sam


One of the other groups had rented a lake house for after. Rachel's best friend was in that group and told her date she couldn't go so they joined Rachel's group. I can't imagine what the parent's were thinking. That particular group has a good deal of money, but not the common sense to know what to do with it!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> oing the Sashay type scarves. Roll them around a paper towel tube, opening them up as you do. I just wrapped it up then down the tube until the end. It helps to be able to see the top part. Also if there are any knots or imperfections in the skein. When ready to knit (or crochet) the scarf, roll the fabric off. It won't twist that way. Takes a bit to prepare it this way but saves allot of time when you are working on it. I have about four more that I want to do, but I left them at home. .


I do this on a toilet paper core and it can be a real necessity. A lady had some with a definite right side and we could not get it to show correctly, Trying all different cast-ons, etc. she had not rolled it. I took it home and did that and it worked correctly at last. I also found a length that was bad and was able to eliminate it before it became a problem. It also really helps with keeping the fabric from twisting......
(Loved your veggie pictures.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2014/04/06/lost-in-space/
> I'm sure many of you get the Lion emials but I did like this a article- how often do we lose something knitting related which is right there? Currently for me it is particullary tape measures that disappear. Yes I too have many more than I should ever need and I keep two in tthe drawer next to me- but when I want them are there any? But now when I don't need them there is one. MAybe it is time for something to constantly disappear and tape measures will usually be where they were left.


Love it... And it just so happens my shiny purple one is missing from the lamp shelf and the two in the drawer are not here either. I al sure my shawl is last length but too lazy to go upstairs and get another.... I call my entire chair area the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


So sorry to hear Colin has more problems... The respiratory is the serious one... My dad was diagnosed with Parkinson's but managed quite well for a long time.... Hoping this will be the case for Colon as well. He remains on my prayer list.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a great article...I attached a magnet to one of my tape measures (measurers?) so it would stick to my metal lamp base next to my knitting spot. I now have a magnetic bracelet clasp on there too to hold darning needle.


I have several little tiny magnets holding things to the pole on light but never thought to attach one to the tape measure... There is a holder though..... I would do better with the magnet... Off to get some glue and find the tape measure!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Still catching up, things are the same here, still waiting. Not making easter plans until the last minute this year due to this baby! She is actually due on Sunday, see doc at clinic on Thurs.
We had sunshine all day today and about 22c. Nice.  

Well my square is finished.... sort of. It isnt 8' (of course) so I am getting a friend (hopefully tomorrow) to crochet a border to bring it up to scratch.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Nothing went to waste at our house either ... we'd have the pie crust left overs sprinkled with sugar and cinnamon and twisted and baked.


My mom did this and would wake me up to eat them... I felt so special,,,, she didn't twist.. Just odd shaped flat pieces.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I finished both the bags I was working on.  Yay!!!!


Great bags. I really like the way you attached the handles on the felted one..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


LOVE you egg picture ... I must copy that and send to the grands....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.
> 
> After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


Happy Birthday!!!! Just a little late.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> May not be on much for the next few days as I'm off to Yorkshire with the 'girls' tomorrow morning and I'm not sure if the hotel will have free wi-fi or not......what do you mean, pay for it, I'm Scottish! We're going to go to Beamish (billed as the Living Museum of the North) and I'll try to get photos.
> Stay healthy and happy while I'm away.
> Kate x


Enjoy yourself Kate.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> I am hoping next sunday is as nice as today was - I have over a hundred eggs to hide and would appreciate decent weather. I hope Heidi soon gets me the eggs and candy - she will probably wait until Saturday to get it - she thinks I work better under pressure. lol --- sam


Sam, sorry that your sweet cuddle kitty is gone but glad she went inner sleep and it is over... They sure do take pieces of our heart with them.....

100 eggs.... That is a job... Lots of egg salad and deviled eggs in your future....

I think your afghan sounds just right. I like to tuck the bottom under my feet as well to stay nice and toasty and still wAnt to be able to pull up to chin if just watching TV or napping.


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> DD referred me to this recipe for Tres Leches cake (Pioneer Woman). After reading it, I may let DD make it. She has more patience than I do for a project like this. Bet your DD's neighbor's version is delicious.
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/09/tres-leches-cake/


Thanks for the link. I may turn DH onto it. The kids usually gobble up all the ones from the neighbor and I don't get any unless I am babysitting!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> our joann's has a decent yarn area but they are really big on crafts and upholstery material. their fabic selection kind of sucks. --- sam


Yes... More craft than material these days. Fortunately, we have a couple of specialty fabric stores on the area and several quilt stores...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I thought it was funny also - only gwen seemed to catch it. --- sam


I caught your topless too, but figured it was just a "guy" dress description term....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, so very sorry about your Puff-- at least it was peaceful.
> 
> Kate, have a fun trip.
> 
> OK, now a question-- what is KAL-- there's another one but can't remember it right now, so later for it.


Knit Along..... Is how I interpret it and it used to describe many of the classes taught by members her on KP.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> It is, but I still have sugar!  :roll: :lol:


I like brown sugar with my porridge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I like the ones with the smooth glass top that are cold to the touch but boil water in a short 90 seconds - fridgadaire (boy is that spelled wrong) makes a beauty --- sam


We have a glass cook top. In retrospect... I sure wish mine had the knobs to the side instead of in the middle... They are always needing cleaning... But DH is a pretty messy cook and never wipes up after himself..... I also wish he would not use iron skillet on it as he has managed to crack it.... Other than that, I really like having a glass top. FH would much rather have gas burners, but that is not possible here either and I would not want it.

You have waited long enough and do so much wonderful cooking... Go for it!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I put soft brown sugar on mine, but then I'm only married to a half Scot!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> The felted one is from brown sheep company, the shaded shephard's sack.
> The other one started out with a pattern but then I veered way off path and did my own thing. lol
> It started as the girlfriend bag.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Those are wonderful.. Love the top one and the horse is excellent. He sure has a good eye and skilled hands. Very nice....


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Half a Scot is better than none! :lol:


My dad was Scottish, does that count? LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, glad it was an easy passing for Puff, sorry about her loss though. Hugs


From me too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> Thought of one more thing about glass cooktops--I believe you can only use cast iron on them if it is coated--so if you really like "original" cast iron, it might not be the best choice.


This is true and I have a,so been told no candy making with hot sugar mixture... I clean with the cleaner that comes with the top, but also use a razor blade to get up burned on things.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> the new ones you can use any good flat bottom pan. --- sam


The reason for the coating on the iron is to keep from scratching glass.... The old cooks just fine though.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


Definitely!!


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Brilliant drawings Matthew!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm marking my spot... Finished. Page 52. I've been up all night. Couldn't sleep.. But the alarm just went off, as we need to leave for volleyball at 7 and I need a bath and shampoo. Wish I could figure out how to download the video of the team yesterday morning before the game. Their favorite siping came on and they were dancing while having their coaching session be fore the first game. Loosened them up great because they won!


----------



## jheiens

Just a *heads-up* for any who have offered to contribute a square or more to the KAP afghan.

There are just about *7* weeks until the deadline for getting them to me so that we have time to complete the project.

Please don't get caught short on time. Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized today that I've been dealing with the finickiness of the oven for almost 11 years....I think I've been patient enough.


You have more patience than I have. I would have found the strength to toss that nuisance out the door after the first 11 months. LOL!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> all this talk about spring, I was out walking around the yard look what I found. such lovely finds for only having the snow gone for less than a week.


Love your crocus mine seem to have died they are nowhere to be found


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Not sure that any one could eat it if it was sweetened condensed milk with 12ozs added brown sugar! And I have a very sweet tooth.


Now that I think about it, your more than right about too sweet! Gives me a sugar headache to even think of it!
junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Please tell Matthew I think his drawings are awesome. He's so very talented. I know you're a proud mama with good reason.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> that is quite an egg wake. --- sam


Great description, Sam.
JK


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 53, I need sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...So sorry to hear about your precious kitty. I know she was loved and had a wonderful life with you and will be missed. I'm glad she came home so you wouldn't worry. Passing in her sleep was peaceful and she was comfortable.

I have an induction stove and just love it. The spilled food doesn't cook on the glass because nothing around the pan gets hot. The glass actually only gets hot because of the pan being hot as the heat is transferred to the pan. You can tell if your pans will work on one by putting a magnet to them. If it sticks they will work, if it doesn't stick you need new pans or a different stove. My cast iron pan works great and hasn't scratched the top at all. It cooks really great and has a warming drawer that I use for storage and take the pans out when I want to dehydrate something. I have made flax seed crackers, roasted nuts, dehydrated kale chips all in the warming drawer. The glass cleans quite easily as the spills aren't burnt on. It has been a dream to take care of. Once I left a pan on and also accidentally left the burner on. The stove turned itself off when it reached a dangerous temperature. Unfortunately my youngest aunt, only 80, did this but her stove didn't have this feature. She had lots of damage done to her condominium. I was told that spilled sugar could pit the glass, however, I no longer am making candy, but if you stayed right there and didn't let it boil over. Mine is a dream to clean.

Our son has been in Nevada, Colorado, Texas (5 days different cities), and now Arizona. Looks like he will be home for Easter.

Agnes...So sorry to hear Colin is having more trouble. In my thoughts and prayers for sure.

We called the dough with cinnamon, brown sugar, and maybe nuts?? cinnamon kisses. They would be put into rolled logs and then sliced thin. I remember them as being quite delightful.

Had a beautiful Spring day. DH will soon be on summer vacation. How quickly this school year went. He is basically done now, just busy with final year student recitals, which makes for long days and even weekends. But soon he will be done. Looking forward to that.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks for letting me share his talents with you.[/quote]

Oh, Mary. Thank you for sharing Matthew's talent. And a big thank you to Matthew for letting us enjoy his wonderful drawings. I think he has fantastic talent.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, Bravo to your son. Wonderful talent. Really enjoy his art.


----------



## Patches39

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Matthew, is awesome to detail, his work comes to life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it... And it just so happens my shiny purple one is missing from the lamp shelf and the two in the drawer are not here either. I al sure my shawl is last length but too lazy to go upstairs and get another.... I call my entire chair area the Bermuda Triangle.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I have that area too but love the description. Laughing out loud.

Speaking of that...I really laughed about the one saying to always wear underpants.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I only remembered this evening that it was a new Tea party so havew been trying to catch up.
> Sorry to hear of your problems Silverowl, and to you and all with and any problem my best wishes and you are in my prayers. I am sure that all our fur babies are welcoming their new friend and telling each other all about their humans.
> Happy 6th Aran. Many more I hope.
> The sweater is absolutely gorgeous, Julie. My haven't you been doing some work. I am still having problems with my simple crochet pattern so will have a go on Tuesday when I have nothing planned. Tomorrow, well today now, is packing and posting some small parcels and then dentist.
> The viewers came, but they and I had to ring the agent who tried to convince us that we had the time wrong! Will wait and see how it goes.take care all, I must get to bed as it is now 2 .10 am. Take care all.


And I sincerely hope these viewers will turn out to be buyers. 
I remember several years ago when my daughter in Texas had her house for sale...right in the middle of the house-sales slump. It was on the market for a couple of years. After hurricane Ike hit her area, her home had minimum damage that she was able to get repaired immediately. Her house sold within a few months because so many people had homes that were either completely destroyed or so bad they were condemned. 
So even without a bad storm, buyers are out there and someone will love your home.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> for those of you that like watching duck dynasty here you go - for those of you not in the know - duck dynasty is a reality show of a very funny family. --- sam
> 
> Duck Dynasty-Cream Cheese Pie
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 - 1/2 cups crushed vanilla wafers
> 1 cup chopped pecans
> 1 stick melted butter (Duck Commander used 5 TBS)
> 1 package cream cheese
> 1 - 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk
> 1/3 cup lemon juice
> 1 - 21 ounce can of your favorite pie filling
> 
> Except for using graham cracker crusts I have always made my cheesecakes this way.


----------



## ChrisEl

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


My--you have created a parade all by yourself. These are wonderful.


----------



## jknappva

I guess I have been a bit chatty today. Making up for the many days I mostly read and go to sleep. Wishing everyone a wonderful week this week.

Gagesmom...Can't wait to see the bunnies before they go to school. Is Gage excited that you are doing this for him and his classmates.[/quote]

Mary, you definitely are this family's guardian angel. I'm sure they've let you know how much you're appreciated. I think you are one of the most giving, caring people I know.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


Good to see another with obviously copious WIP's, but very satisfying when they get to conclusion. Good work!


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. I've wondered if I need a hip replacement, but the joint pain is less than the pain that goes down the front of my leg sometimes all the way to my foot. I'll make the appointment with the osteo spec on Monday and maybe will be able to be seen relatively soon.


Good luck with the specialist! Sometimes leg pain can also be from pinched nerves. Seems that I've had every problem associated with back problems. So you have my sympathy. I hope they can quickly find the cause.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

KatyNora said:


> Happy Rebirthday, Aran!! Sounds like you had a wonderful time, even though Sam wasn't able to join you.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> ...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


Good looking girl, handsome young lad!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Can you believe I just figured out how to get into Evernote since the last update. I clicked on the symbol that looks like a sun and got in. Yay!!!! At last I can use it again. Been copying and pasting to Word.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina- I've not got much of anything done today, so far- it does ruin the day rather when you can't sleep! I will try to get a few more rows done now- but I am a bit annoyed to discover that one of my balls I had assumed was new- is actually half used- so I am grinding to a halt- but only till Thursday. The Cambridges have been in Christchurch- Bronwen was hoping to see them- I will ring her later.


I saw a photo earlier on the news of them at a wine tasting. A rumor started when someone gave them a shawl for Prince William and he remarked that she might have to make another one soon. That rumor was squashed when Kate drank wine!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I got done for doing 36 in a 30 area on a dual carriageway!


We had a blitz recently where people were picked up for being 4 K over the limit- apparently saved quite a few deaths (must have been over Christmas)


----------



## Cashmeregma

The photo of the eggs at the Wake, per Sam's description, :XD: :XD: :XD: were great. Love the humor.


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> I invented a new desert that I fed the family for supper tonight, it was a hit so I will share with you.
> 
> Nutella cake.
> Crust.
> 21/2 cups Oreo crumbs
> 1/2-3/4 cup melted margerine.
> Mix & Press into a 9X13 pan. Save a couple of tablespoons to sprinkle on top. Bake 5 minutes at 350 & cool.
> 
> Filling
> 8 ounces/250gm cream cheese
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1tsp. Vanilla
> 2eggs
> 2/3 cup Nutella
> 1large tub Cool Whip ( frozen nondairy whipped cream) (about 4cups)
> 
> Whip together cream cheese, sugar, Nutella, vanilla & eggs
> Add cool whip& mix well.
> Spread on cooled crust
> Sprinkle with remaining crust mixture & drizzle with chocolate syrup, I used Nestles Quik but you could use icream syrup
> Freeze. Bring out about 10 minutes so it softens enough to cut.
> Freeze leftovers.


That sounds delish! My daughter is a Nutella junkie - she will love it. Thanks!


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Matthew does awesome work. He is a very talented young man.
> 
> Eyes are droopy and I have 5 more pages to do, but giving it up and going to bed. Good night and lots of hugs to everyone!


Good morning, Pammie!! I know you're probably still snoozing. But how does it feel to know you can stay at home and do what you want instead of rushing off to work!! I believe you said Friday was your last day??|
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Well its a very useful piece of info to have- how many of us have wondered how they determine when to put the KP page breaks in? I mean how have I survived the last almost 3 years without knowing this vital piece of information?


I'm so flitty-flighty, I never even wondered!! Just roll with the flow.....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


WOW!! You were sure busy finishing up so many things!
junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver...Love the photo of the prom. Your DGD is absolutely gorgeous and she looks like a glamorous movie star.

Darowil...What a great feeling to have all those WIP's done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love that yarn you got with Nicho.

PurpleFi...The garden looks so lovely. Mine needs so much work and I haven't done a thing. Maybe when DH retires he will enjoy it.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


Such a great looking bunch of teens. Rachel is a beautiful girl and I love her glamorous gown! What a treat from those parents.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I saw a photo earlier on the news of them at a wine tasting. A rumor started when someone gave them a shawl for Prince William and he remarked that she might have to make another one soon. That rumor was squashed when Kate drank wine!
> Junek


and according to the lady with whom he was talking he said only 'sometime', the Media managed to add in the word, 'soon'.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> You'd think I was the only one in residence that knits and crochets! And you can imagine how much help the clerks are at Michaels and Moores....they don't have a clue! At Michaels, it's hard to just find someone to reach something on the top shelves that I'm sure were only made for professional basketball players!
> There is a Joannes' but good luck finding yarn there...the last time I was in there (about 8 yrs ago, I think) I think they had 4 or 5 skeins of yarn. They specialize in fabric and a little bit of everything else except yarn and accessories for knitting and crocheting.
> Junek


Our Joannes (in Bloomington) they have 2 1/2 aisles of yarn and all kinds of things for other crafts but a little over half if the store is material etc.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


Love the photos as always. Uh-oh! did you get speeding ticket or a warning? Or am I thinking of the wrong type of speeding awareness!!??
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melyn, if I didn't mention how lovely your kitting is already, please accept this compliment. Beautiful job on the bunting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I got done for doing 36 in a 30 area on a dual carriageway!


OOOPS!! I got a ticket for driving 42mph on a 25mph back street. I just wasn't paying attention. I felt like a kid that got caught with her hand in the cookie jar. The policeman actually apologized and said I was so close to going 20 miles over the speed limit that he had to give me the ticket. If I'd been doing that much over, I would have been ticketed for recklessly driving and it would have been very expensive.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Angora1
> Kehinkle...Those veggie photos were so creative. Mt. Vernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a small world. The mayor of their little town, don't blink, rides the bike around and says hello to everyone. Lots of Amish nearby.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it... And it just so happens my shiny purple one is missing from the lamp shelf and the two in the drawer are not here either. I al sure my shawl is last length but too lazy to go upstairs and get another.... I call my entire chair area the Bermuda Triangle.


I'm glad someone else has a 'chair area' like that....my area seems to be growing.....
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn, loved the underwear story!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


You do beautiful work, lovely colors too. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear Colin has more problems... The respiratory is the serious one... My dad was diagnosed with Parkinson's but managed quite well for a long time.... Hoping this will be the case for Colon as well. He remains on my prayer list.


My aunt was the same way with Parkinson's. You would never know to look at her that she even had it. She lived for almost 30 yrs after diagnosis and eventually died in her mid-90's of probably her body just wearing out.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> posted on my facebook today


Oh Melyn, just read to DH and he is killing himself laughing. (pg. #37)


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


Beautiful :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


Lovely photos, perfect to sit and relax. :-D


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> and according to the lady with whom he was talking he said only 'sometime', the Media managed to add in the word, 'soon'.


Anything to make things more 'dramatic'....so glad she set everyone straight on what he really said!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Sam so sorry about Puff kitty glad she did not linger long. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


Holy moly, you did accomplish a bunch!! Love the Ashton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Everyone looks stunning especially Rachel. I remember our daughters' proms more than I remember mine...we didnt' do much of anything---dance in the gym or the H.S. cafeteria.. I sure don't remember me or any one in my class looking so grown up when we were 16-17.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Matthew's newest drawings that he wants to share with everyone. I hope you enjoy them.


Love Matthew pictures! Fantastic job as usual, the horse is my favorite this time around, the alpaca very cute expression!


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 9am, dogs have all been outside, garbage was taken out. Recycling later on. It is wonderfully warm out there but over cast and very windy. They have been fore casting rain for the last few days. I think it is going to happen this morning. Just caught up and I am going to sign off for now as I have some more bunny baskets to make. Check in later on.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Now that could save you a lot of money at the shoe shop!! :lol: :lol:


LOL!! I love my shoes. don't think I'll take up knitting them out of tree bark though. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


Lovely pictures of lovely couples!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


Good Morning PurpleFi, lovely photos. 
Do you get to go fast in this course?


----------



## siouxann

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


What gorgeous work! And an equally gorgeous Model!! I love the colors in the long scarf.

Floor? What is this floor you are talking about? You mean the part of the room that holds up all the bags and totes of yarn? Do you think there might be one in my house??


----------



## siouxann

angelam said:


> Now that could save you a lot of money at the shoe shop!! :lol: :lol:


LOL


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> I caught your topless too, but figured it was just a "guy" dress description term....


Ditto


----------



## sassafras123

Two pics of flowers they seeded in our new park. The flowers were fading by the time I took them.


----------



## sassafras123

forgot to include blue ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning all. We're taking one more chance at the repair man -- this time, with me supervising rather than DH...if that doesn't work, then it's off to the appliance store.

Darowil - love all your finished WIPs..I have to become more disciplines.

PurpleFi - love the garden; it's looking so lovely already. Sure can tell your DH is an artist by the way he's designed and maintains the gardens.

Jynx - I have to clean out my Bermuda Triangle...after the new windows were put in, DH repainted the window frames so had to move everything -- I can't find a blasted thing now so need to clean and re-organize.

Sending my squares off today!


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> My mom did this and would wake me up to eat them... I felt so special,,,, she didn't twist.. Just odd shaped flat pieces.....


Mine did the odd shaped flat pieces also.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Great bags. I really like the way you attached the handles on the felted one..


Thank you I am so glad I was able to easily find buttons that matched. 
The bag turned out wider than it should have because I didn't pay attention to the instructions and increased 3 times instead of just once.  But I like the way it turned out with the extra increases.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kaye ---meant to mention that I love your bags... I haven't tried felting yet....looks like something I'd like -- yours looks great.



Poledra65 said:


> Mine did the odd shaped flat pieces also.


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9am, dogs have all been outside, garbage was taken out. Recycling later on. It is wonderfully warm out there but over cast and very windy. They have been fore casting rain for the last few days. I think it is going to happen this morning. Just caught up and I am going to sign off for now as I have some more bunny baskets to make. Check in later on.


Have I missed pictures of the bunny baskets?


----------



## siouxann

sassafras123 said:


> Two pics of flowers they seeded in our new park. The flowers were fading by the time I took them.


Beautiful - so bright and cheerful!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Kaye ---meant to mention that I love your bags... I haven't tried felting yet....looks like something I'd like -- yours looks great.


Thank you, other than Davids wonky hobbit shoes, this is my only other felting I've done. It was pretty painless, compared to the hobbit shoes, this felted really quick and easy. 
I think I'm going to modify the pattern (or make my own) and felt a kitty bed for the cats. No, of course they aren't spoiled, what would make anyone think that? lololol


----------



## siouxann

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


Beautiful! I love the blue flowers.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm pretty well caught up, so I guess I need to get my butt in motion and exercise, I've been procrastinating, but we aren't chatty enough yet this morning for me to be able to be in total avoidance of exercising. 
Have a great day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Anything to make things more 'dramatic'....so glad she set everyone straight on what he really said!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


You should be painting some of those, Joy!


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


Lovely pictures. I love to see flowers like that growing wild.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW you have been busy with the UFOs for sure! Lovely work as usual. I'm still trudging along on my afghan. 


darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I am hoping to paint more. Haven't painted except class. Life got busy then my get up nag go got up and left. Thanks for nudge.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am hoping to paint more. Haven't painted except class. Life got busy then my get up nag go got up and left. Thanks for nudge.


 :thumbup: as Caren expresses it, 'you're welcome!' You should see the state of my yellow flowers now- they are the next candidates for my garden bin!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just read where Robert E Lee's mother was buried prematurely. Fortunately she was heard by someone calling weakly from the family vault and rescued. She later gave birth to Robert E. Lee, who became president. This wouldn't happen today unless they revived before they were embalmed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, gorgeous flower photos from the desert.


----------



## kehinkle

Rainy Monday morning in Columbus. Had breakfast and knitted a bit onmy sock while catching up here. Only ten o'clock and I am ready for a nap! Four of our vans are sitting in the same truck stop. Hopping I get a load today as this weekend, I will go home. 

Joy, my four are ready to go, just need to get them in the mail. 

Wow, all those wips done. My panda is still waiting. Can't seem to get the incentive to finish. Soon, I hope.

Jinx, what sweet pix of your DGD and her friends. Prom sure has changed since my high school years. The dresses are so glamorous now, too.

Hopefully the rain has stopped and the sun comes out. 

Have a great start to the week. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved everyone's pictures today. Sassafras if those flowers were on the way out I can just imagine how vibrant they must have been; to me they were just gorgeous! Have a chance to use the car this morning so I'm taking advantage and going to run a few errands. TTYL


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Pammie!! I know you're probably still snoozing. But how does it feel to know you can stay at home and do what you want instead of rushing off to work!! I believe you said Friday was your last day??|
> Junek


Thanks, June! I was awakened by the dogs at 6:15. I guess they thought I was going to work. I had my coffee and then ordered some books from Knit Picks that were on sale. Now I'm checking the KTP! I have to get up and start cleaning. It has turned cold and is cloudy. Definitely a good day for staying home!


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> Just read where Robert E Lee's mother was buried prematurely. Fortunately she was heard by someone calling weakly from the family vault and rescued. She later gave birth to Robert E. Lee, who became president. This wouldn't happen today unless they revived before they were embalmed.


Very interesting. I had never heard that. There are so many interesting things in history that we are never taught in school.
My HS History teacher told us that Andrew Jackson had a party at the White House and served Limburger cheese and the odor of the cheese seemed to last forever. That's about all I remember from HS History! I guess fun facts stay in our memory longer.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, hope you have a great vacation.

Purplefi, the garden is looking lovely.

Darowil, you have sure been on a roll getting things finished up. Very nice.

Jynx, Rachel looks beautiful in her fancy gown :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is an interesting recipe. Think I will add some lemon juice on the avocado first to give it a little lo-cal eggs benedict taste:

 Next time I will do this at 320F. They must have been mistaken.

Notes

This recipe calls for chopped chives, but feel free to serve with whatever fresh herbs or other toppings you have available. A tablespoon of salsa or a little hot sauce would offer a nice hit of spice.

Paleo Breakfast Recipe: Eggs Baked in Avacado
Ingredients

2 ripe avocados
4 fresh eggs
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon chopped chives
Directions

Preheat the oven to 220 degrees.
Slice the avocados in half, and take out the pit. Scoop out about two tablespoons of flesh from the centre of the avocado, just enough so the egg will fit snugly in the centre.
Place the avocados in a small baking dish. Do your best to make sure they fit tightly.
Crack an egg into each avocado half. Try your best to crack the yolk in first, then let the egg whites spill in to fill up the rest of the shell.
Place in the oven and bake for 15 to 20 minutes. Cooking time will depend on the size of your eggs and avocados. Just make sure the egg whites have enough time to set.
Remove from oven, then season with pepper, chives, and garnish of your choice. Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Very interesting. I had never heard that. There are so many interesting things in history that we are never taught in school.
> My HS History teacher told us that Andrew Jackson had a party at the White House and served Limburger cheese and the odor of the cheese seemed to last forever. That's about all I remember from HS History! I guess fun facts stay in our memory longer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Here is an interesting recipe. Think I will add some lemon juice on the avocado first to give it a little lo-cal eggs benedict taste:
> 
> Notes
> 
> This recipe calls for chopped chives, but feel free to serve with whatever fresh herbs or other toppings you have available. A tablespoon of salsa or a little hot sauce would offer a nice hit of spice.
> 
> Paleo Breakfast Recipe: Eggs Baked in Avacado
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 ripe avocados
> 4 fresh eggs
> 1/8 teaspoon pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped chives
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 220 degrees.
> Slice the avocados in half, and take out the pit. Scoop out about two tablespoons of flesh from the centre of the avocado, just enough so the egg will fit snugly in the centre.
> Place the avocados in a small baking dish. Do your best to make sure they fit tightly.
> Crack an egg into each avocado half. Try your best to crack the yolk in first, then let the egg whites spill in to fill up the rest of the shell.
> Place in the oven and bake for 15 to 20 minutes. Cooking time will depend on the size of your eggs and avocados. Just make sure the egg whites have enough time to set.
> Remove from oven, then season with pepper, chives, and garnish of your choice. Enjoy!


That sounds really good. Will have to try it very soon. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> That sounds really good. Will have to try it very soon. Thanks for posting it.


I'm trying to cut down on carbs and this looks so good whether cutting carbs or not, but nice alternative to bread.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Rebirthday, Aran--perhaps a bit belated now, but keep the celebration going!  

I've been trying to catch up but am still 20 pages behind. :shock: I did a little shopping yesterday, stopped by to see about a haircut but there was just one person working with three in line, so I'll wait. 

I finished another UFO/WIP last night and started on a hat for a gift. The body is about 2" long so far and I can't tell if it's too big or not! Usually (having done hundreds of hats), I am spot on with sizing, but this isn't my pattern--one I saw on Ravelry while looking for something else (story of my life! ROTFL). I'll go on a bit more with it and hope it fits; if not, well, to the frog pond and I have a couple weeks to work it out before I need the gift.

Off to work but hope to get all caught up. 

Gentle hugs, Sam, for you on the loss of Puff Kitty. 

Healing thoughts for Colin and anyone else in need. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Got an email from a childhood friend that has kept in touch from Canada asking for a favor "favour" and help. When I emailed her my reply was returned. Have a feeling that this may have been someone using their email...Hi-jacked email. If you now get something like this from me, please disregard it. I don't ask for anything from other people other than prayers. So I might tell you I was getting a job or ask you for prayer, but if I ask you for money, etc., it isn't from me!!!

Such a pain. This is why I don't do much email as I don't like to keep contacts in my email and then it is a lot of work looking each name up. Since I opened this email from my dear friend it will probably end up sending out emails to the few I gradually put back in contacts. Let me know if this happens.

I just went in and deleted all my contacts. :thumbdown:  :roll:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


The yellow flowers look like sunshine....and I love blue flowers...you don't see too many of that color. Thanks for the glimpse of your world!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> What gorgeous work! And an equally gorgeous Model!! I love the colors in the long scarf.
> 
> Floor? What is this floor you are talking about? You mean the part of the room that holds up all the bags and totes of yarn? Do you think there might be one in my house??


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol:


Sounds like my craft room! & now in addition to all the craft stuff I have my plants in there plus a toddler bed as GD is too big for playpen & her & her brother keep each other awake if in the same room.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking the temp for the egg recipe is wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Just read where Robert E Lee's mother was buried prematurely. Fortunately she was heard by someone calling weakly from the family vault and rescued. She later gave birth to Robert E. Lee, who became president. This wouldn't happen today unless they revived before they were embalmed.


& my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to be cremated :roll: :roll: 
I always say, what if I'm not really dead? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> & my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to be cremated :roll: :roll:
> I always say, what if I'm not really dead? :lol:


Yes, and apparently Edgar Allen Poe's story was inspired by a true story.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, will try egg recipe tomorrow. Need avocado. Probably bake at 350.
Jynx, how beautiful your DGD Rachel looks.
Gosh, I am really impressed you finished all those UFOs. I'm working diligently on finishing a stole for my DD. It was planned for last Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just read where Robert E Lee's mother was buried prematurely. Fortunately she was heard by someone calling weakly from the family vault and rescued. She later gave birth to Robert E. Lee, who became president. This wouldn't happen today unless they revived before they were embalmed.


Darned near did happen to Marianne.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> & my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to be cremated :roll: :roll:
> I always say, what if I'm not really dead? :lol:


Not a lot one can do if the lid is screwed down.
Not at all sure that I want a lingering death by asphyxiation!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


You have been super busy! And I thought I was doing well to finish two! LOL Lovely work!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, will try egg recipe tomorrow. Need avocado. Probably bake at 350.
> Jynx, how beautiful your DGD Rachel looks.
> Gosh, I am really impressed you finished all those UFOs. I'm working diligently on finishing a stole for my DD. It was planned for last Christmas.


Yes, and I also recommend using some sauce to go with it. Whatever kind you like. I used hot sauce (sambaal oolek), but don't know if you can use that. I also added olives and that was much nicer. Yes, 350F should be a lot better as it took me forever at 220 and the white still was clear. Added 5 min. and then changed to 320F and about 10 min. and white still not cooked. 350F should do it. I think it definitely needed the lemon with the avocado and if you like olives, that helps. Harissa might be nice with it if you can't take hot things and get it in the mild. Maybe even some guacamole with the uncooked half of the avocado. I didn't like it as much as I thought I would till I added all the additions.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Darned near did happen to Marianne.


Oh my goodness Julie, that is right. Now I remember her saying she was in the black bag and presumed dead. :shock: One of our own.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a lot one can do if the lid is screwed down.
> Not at all sure that I want a lingering death by asphyxiation!


Yes, and if one is under the ground they used to have bells with a rope inside the casket so one could ring the bell and just hope someone was around to hear it when they rang it. The family vault is much nicer but then you need someone checking it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

We were reading a book on the study of the Bhagavad Gitta and that is where they mentioned Robert E. Lee's mother being in a state similar to their Yogis.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all. We're taking one more chance at the repair man -- this time, with me supervising rather than DH...if that doesn't work, then it's off to the appliance store.


That's a good idea...then you can do some research and look at different models so that when you do need a new one, you are ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Darned near did happen to Marianne.


How the heck did that happen?


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> & my husband thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to be cremated :roll: :roll:
> I always say, what if I'm not really dead? :lol:


Do you want to be covered in dirt if you're not really dead?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## KatyNora

Dreamweaver said:


> I caught your topless too, but figured it was just a "guy" dress description term....


Same here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Do you want to be covered in dirt if you're not really dead?? :shock: :shock:


They embalm you anyway, so even the bells they used to have that could be rung will not help.


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> Do you want to be covered in dirt if you're not really dead?? :shock: :shock:


I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


So true!
Jk


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> Thinking the temp for the egg recipe is wrong.


Just heard from Caren and she thinks the temp. for the egg recipe should be 420F from recipes she has had. She does want to try this one. I will try it at 420 next and think that will be much better.


----------



## PurpleFi

jheiens said:


> Just a *heads-up* for any who have offered to contribute a square or more to the KAP afghan.
> 
> There are just about *7* weeks until the deadline for getting them to me so that we have time to complete the project.
> 
> Please don't get caught short on time. Ohio Joy


I will get mine and Londy's in the post to you this week :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.

So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
Phew :lol:

Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Love the photos as always. Uh-oh! did you get speeding ticket or a warning? Or am I thinking of the wrong type of speeding awareness!!??
> Junek


Hi June, got a speeding ticket, but was given the choice of doing a course or paying a fine and having points on my license. So I did the course, most interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:


Those are absolutely adorable--and you are a whirlwind knitter! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Sorlenna, I am doing a few each day. But I do have to say I will be happy to have them finished.lol. I also decided though that I will make 4 more for some special girls in my life.


Sorlenna said:


> Those are absolutely adorable--and you are a whirlwind knitter! :thumbup:


I have caught up and should get moving as I have to work this afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123

I second Sorienna. You are amazing and quick. Love the bunnies. Would never attempt that many. 
Maya and I had lovely walk this morning. Wasing living room now. Trying to keep Maya off new was. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness Julie, that is right. Now I remember her saying she was in the black bag and presumed dead. :shock: One of our own.


But most of us have not gone through quite the same, thank God.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, and if one is under the ground they used to have bells with a rope inside the casket so one could ring the bell and just hope someone was around to hear it when they rang it. The family vault is much nicer but then you need someone checking it.


Had not heard of that one! And to have a family vault- you need the real estate!


----------



## gagesmom

I love my Gage. I wanted to do something special for his class. It is his last year at this school and I wanted the kids to have something to remember him by.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> How the heck did that happen?


It is a very long sad story- that Marianne shared with us a long time ago- result of having been very seriously abused by her DH, or SO. The Morgue Attendant was seriously shocked.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> They embalm you anyway, so even the bells they used to have that could be rung will not help.


Not here, they don't, embalming costs extra and not everybody has it done- we didn't for my Dad.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


Very noble of you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just heard from Caren and she thinks the temp. for the egg recipe should be 420F from recipes she has had. She does want to try this one. I will try it at 420 next and think that will be much better.


Remember to check that much sooner!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


Your goal is well within sight! Wishing you no interruptions!


----------



## melyn

Ditto sam xx



Pup lover said:


> Sam so sorry about Puff kitty glad she did not linger long. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds yummy Bonnie!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I invented a new desert that I fed the family for supper tonight, it was a hit so I will share with you.
> 
> Nutella cake.
> Crust.
> 21/2 cups Oreo crumbs
> 1/2-3/4 cup melted margerine.
> Mix & Press into a 9X13 pan. Save a couple of tablespoons to sprinkle on top. Bake 5 minutes at 350 & cool.
> 
> Filling
> 8 ounces/250gm cream cheese
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1tsp. Vanilla
> 2eggs
> 2/3 cup Nutella
> 1large tub Cool Whip ( frozen nondairy whipped cream) (about 4cups)
> 
> Whip together cream cheese, sugar, Nutella, vanilla & eggs
> Add cool whip& mix well.
> Spread on cooled crust
> Sprinkle with remaining crust mixture & drizzle with chocolate syrup, I used Nestles Quik but you could use icream syrup
> Freeze. Bring out about 10 minutes so it softens enough to cut.
> Freeze leftovers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I went back and read some missed posts -- Happy Birthday Aaron!!!! And may all of your birthdays be wonderful!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Man!!! You have been busy.... I really need to pick up a pair of needles... but it has been so nice outside that I have really been enjoying doing some outside chores. Nice job on the Panda too.....


darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Don't be messing with my shoe shopping...............


angelam said:


> Now that could save you a lot of money at the shoe shop!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks so much Jynx - and right back attcha!


Dreamweaver said:


> That is wonderful news. I am so glad that he will have their full attention and that they will make a plan. Will keep you both right where you are every night, on my prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

great pics - stunning GD!! I need to go find the other pics...........


Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


What an accomplishment. Perhaps already said but you are a Knitting Ninja. Great job and some happy children for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, got a speeding ticket, but was given the choice of doing a course or paying a fine and having points on my license. So I did the course, most interesting.


Wow, I've never heard of having that choice. Here they either give you the ticket or give you that warning that you should have gotten the ticket but they'll let you off this time out of the goodness of their heart. Like the course idea. Did you learn anything worthwhile?


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> I love my Gage. I wanted to do something special for his class. It is his last year at this school and I wanted the kids to have something to remember him by.


Did the move mean a change of schools or is this just the year he starts a new school because of the grades?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not here, they don't, embalming costs extra and not everybody has it done- we didn't for my Dad.


Ahhhhh, then there is hope if there is life.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Two pics of flowers they seeded in our new park. The flowers were fading by the time I took them.


 :shock: awesome.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


Great eye candy :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm with you on that list!!


Sorlenna said:


> I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK off to run some errands for DH - I will check in later tonight - luv- AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Ahhhhh, then there is hope if there is life.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Rainy Monday morning in Columbus. Had breakfast and knitted a bit onmy sock while catching up here. Only ten o'clock and I am ready for a nap! Four of our vans are sitting in the same truck stop. Hopping I get a load today as this weekend, I will go home.
> 
> Joy, my four are ready to go, just need to get them in the mail.
> 
> Wow, all those wips done. My panda is still waiting. Can't seem to get the incentive to finish. Soon, I hope.
> 
> Jinx, what sweet pix of your DGD and her friends. Prom sure has changed since my high school years. The dresses are so glamorous now, too.
> 
> Hopefully the rain has stopped and the sun comes out.
> 
> Have a great start to the week. Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I'm laughing :lol:


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


That sounds like the best idea. The medical students will take you on a pub crawl!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I've never heard of having that choice. Here they either give you the ticket or give you that warning that you should have gotten the ticket but they'll let you off this time out of the goodness of their heart. Like the course idea. Did you learn anything worthwhile?


Yes I did find it useful. As it is over 50 yrs since I took my test, it was nice to refresh my mind. Xx


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


WOW! You are fast, and do beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Sam, so sorry about puff kitty, :-( 
Have been out all day, phone man never came, so will be calling.


----------



## RookieRetiree

April in the Midwest -- it's snowing outside and 33F degrees...hope it warms up by Sunday!


----------



## pammie1234

I don't think this could happen today with all of the medical improvements. At least I hope not!

Sam, I didn't catch the topless. I guess I knew what you meant.


----------



## ChrisEl

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think this could happen today with all of the medical improvements. At least I hope not!
> 
> Sam, I didn't catch the topless. I guess I knew what you meant.


Me too...although I have seen some strapless which were approaching topless...


----------



## Aran

Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes. One of my friends has given me a card nearly every year with the age appropriate number on it, like what you'd give a kid. One of my friends on facebook told me that I can stop ordering from the kiddie menu now.

Pixie is doing quite well. She'll have a wheelchair to zoom around in when she comes home (which won't be for a few days yet.)

Condolences to Sam.

Loved Matthew's drawings & Darowil's shawl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds yummy Bonnie!!!


It was really good, sort of like a Dairy Queen cake. If made with light cream cheese & light Cool whip, not too fattening!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> goodness carol - you are becoming a gwenie queen? --- sam


~~~She is a very hard act to follow! I don't eeven know how I did that. Didn't know about it until I came across it in my reading....didn't know what to say......   :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> About a month ago in some other page (Intro yourself??) I did a blurb about myself. Beyond being a retired home ec teacher, I am active at our senior center, facilitating a "Stitch Therapy" group each Thursday, helping people with Medicare drug plans and problems, and teaching a quilt class 7 or 8 months of the year. I'm currently working on a shawl with lace border (will post a pix when done) and a very simple long shawl for my daughter (my "carry" work) and a lap throw quilt for a great-niece. Oh, and I am an avid gardener.


~~~Welcome! Looking forward to seeing yoru work. You don't have to wait until done to post progress pictures. :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Ok, I thought I was finished shawl at row 7. Well the dang thing shrunk overnight. Anyone else have that problem? Now the next repeat I can stop at is 21. I got up to row 10. Am taking a breather.
Julie, started drawing floral pic I want to paint.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Ok, I thought I was finished shawl at row 7. Well the dang thing shrunk overnight. Anyone else have that problem? Now the next repeat I can stop at is 21. I got up to row 10. Am taking a breather.
> Julie, started drawing floral pic I want to paint.


Lovely - I am stuck presently- nothing I particularly feel moved to paint- and so busy with the guernsey- am now about 3 rows away from doing the Caithness strap (sometimes known as the Thurso style) for the two shoulders- I am very close to running right out of yarn- roll on Thursday we get our money early because of Easter.


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


OMGosh - They are adorable!! You are a wonder. Do the baskets get hidden for easter, or are they placemarkers for the table?


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm with you on that list!!


Ditto!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


You definitely are a knitting ninja!! They are really cute, Mellie. Those kids will be tickled to get them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, got a speeding ticket, but was given the choice of doing a course or paying a fine and having points on my license. So I did the course, most interesting.


I don't blame you, PurpleFi. When I got the ticket, I wasn't given that choice. But the fine was only $85 and no points on my license since it was my first offense. (OK! I don't lie to my friends. The first time I was 
CAUGHT!LOL!)
But while I was working, I had to take a defensive driving course and a refresher lesson every year. I was in a supervisory position and could drive a city owned vehicle. I guess they wanted to be sure I really knew how to drive! Now that was interesting. Especially the skidding test we had to take....scared me just thinking of it!!

Jk


----------



## agnescr

Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.

Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace

Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud

Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent

Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove

Aran happy 6th rebirthday..

will need to go back and see what I missed

getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.

I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely - I am stuck presently- nothing I particularly feel moved to paint- and so busy with the guernsey- am now about 3 rows away from doing the Caithness strap (sometimes known as the Thurso style) for the two shoulders- I am very close to running right out of yarn- roll on Thursday we get our money early because of Easter.


Don't you just love it when 'pay-day' is early!? My retirement check comes on the last day of the month and SS on the 3rd. It's nice when either or both are on the weekend.
Hope you can find the right color of yarn to finish.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


Those look wonderful! Enjoy your company!


----------



## nittergma

Joy, when will you need help to put the squares together?


jheiens said:


> Just a *heads-up* for any who have offered to contribute a square or more to the KAP afghan.
> 
> There are just about *7* weeks until the deadline for getting them to me so that we have time to complete the project.
> 
> Please don't get caught short on time. Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Agnescr, your scones look scrumptious! I'm so hungry right now that I could eat them off the screen.

What are the Highlanders and Brack?


----------



## nittergma

Sam, I am sorry your lost Puff Kitty. Things like that really get to me. Reminds me of all the pets dogs and cats that we have buried. The hardest part for me is putting in their grave and sayiing good by.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> ...
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> ...


We have had only a little- although the forecast is still for rain, it keeps swinging away from where I am! consequently there is no mud as yet! Do hope you get a good night's rest!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It all looks delicious...can you share your recipes?

I'm not familiar with either of the last two things you mentioned so going to go see what I can find out about them...I'm sure I'll get a sense from your recipe of the flavor profile.

I'm developing my menu for Easter and the mini-KAP...I love looking through my recipes...going to try to do all KTP recipes for the mini KAP.



agnescr said:


> Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.
> 
> Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> 
> Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent
> 
> Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove
> 
> Aran happy 6th rebirthday..
> 
> will need to go back and see what I missed
> 
> getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.
> 
> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


----------



## pacer

Bonnie...that dessert sounds wonderful. I might need to try that one. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Thanks for the compliments on Matthew's drawings. I am always in awe of his talent. The horse took a few weeks. Many of his drawings he does in 1-2 hours. His more detailed drawings take many more hours. I am pleased that he is now able to focus on drawing more detailed pictures and spend more time on them.


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Aren't they lovely. What is the one that looks like a rabbit with a tail?


That might be his chinchilla. You have certainly been busy with all of your beautiful knits as well. Such a good feeling to get things completed.


----------



## cmaliza

OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all! 

What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.

I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood. 
Carol il/oh

PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


----------



## pacer

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


She is beautiful. Her grandma sure makes her look stunning. I know she has to be so pleased to have you help her with the dress and accessories.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
> It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all!
> 
> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh


That is just awful...hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am watching the London Marathon while I have my breakfast. Definitely a day for sitting in the garden, knitting and watching the plants grow.
> 
> Sending everyone happy Sunday hugs and garden photos....


~~~Jealous jealous jealous....we are enjoying a lovely Spring SNOW! Starting to stick a bit, too. :roll: :roll: :|
I want to come knit in your garden! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

siouxann said:


> Agnescr, your scones look scrumptious! I'm so hungry right now that I could eat them off the screen.
> 
> What are the Highlanders and Brack?


Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix

Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread

8oz 225gm sultanas
4oz 100gm raisins
4oz 100gm currants
6oz 175gm demerara sugar
1/4 pint strong hot black tea
1 medium egg
8oz SR flour

mix all the fruit, sugar and boiling tea together cover and leave to soak overnight

heat oven to 160c/325f/gas3
grease and line base of 2lb/1kg loaf tin
add the egg to fruit mix and mix well,then stir in flour
put mix in loaf tin and bake for approx 1:30 to 1:45 mins or till firm.
always make sure tea is boiling hot to help melt sugar and it helps the dried fruit to swell more easily


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Matthew they are truly brilliant. My husband is an artist and thinks they are really good. Hope to meet you in October at the KAP :thumbup:


I will let him know. I believe he will be with me at the KAP. I will be registering both of us to come. I know he will bring his drawing supplies with him when he comes. Drawing helps him to not shake so much. He will probably find Sam's or Heidi's fur babies and spend time with them as well. That also helps him to stay calm.


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Just a quick look in, been a busy week Colin is back in hospital with respiratory problems(asbestos related),problems with walking and now they think he has Parkinsons.so I have been visiting every afternoon but this is my day off,with plenty to catch up on.really need to weed my wee patchbut that will depend on if the rain holds off,done very little knitting other than on the bus too and from hospital.
> Hope that there are not to many problems in everyones lives,hugs and healing thoughts for who needs them, birthday wishes and anniversary for those celebrating them,will try and get caught up with all the posts
> Hugs to all


~~~Hugs & healing thoughts back attcha'! And for Colin, too.


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> What gorgeous work! And an equally gorgeous Model!! I love the colors in the long scarf.
> 
> Floor? What is this floor you are talking about? You mean the part of the room that holds up all the bags and totes of yarn? Do you think there might be one in my house??


Yes- if I found mine (well some of it) you could well have one under there as well.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining all night adding to the standing water we already had. We are currently at 7.2c/45f at 06:16, the birds are really liking the rain they have been singing away. The crows have moved in and are adding to the song.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS to all and healing energy to all those in need.


~~~Do crows sing? I haven't heard them.
Love the pictures. I can't drink coffee or I'll be the epitome of the 2nd caffein loading picture! :XD:


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil - love all your finished WIPs..I have to become more disciplines.


Well you see how disciplined I am- or how would I ever end up with that many finished all at once? Some have I think been sitting around for over 12 months awaiting the last little action.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Just read where Robert E Lee's mother was buried prematurely. Fortunately she was heard by someone calling weakly from the family vault and rescued. She later gave birth to Robert E. Lee, who became president. This wouldn't happen today unless they revived before they were embalmed.


What a changed world it would have been if she hadn't been heard!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Don't let that heaviness in your chest get too bad, Sam. My son spent a couple of days in the hospital last weekend because his dr. was concerned that the heaviness in his chest was starting to develop into pneumonia. I'm glad he didn't wait so long that he would have had to spend a couple of weeks at the health spa. So take care of that chest,Sam....I know you don't want another visit to your spa.
> Junek


~~~DITTO! Listen to all the mommy-nurses! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Don't let that heaviness in your chest get too bad, Sam. My son spent a couple of days in the hospital last weekend because his dr. was concerned that the heaviness in his chest was starting to develop into pneumonia. I'm glad he didn't wait so long that he would have had to spend a couple of weeks at the health spa. So take care of that chest,Sam....I know you don't want another visit to your spa.
> Junek


~~~DITTO! Listen to all the mommy-nurses! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

melyn said:


> posted on my facebook today


~~~Mama was right...as usual!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


Love your garden (as I did almost all gardens I saw in Great Britain) and what a great shot of the nuthatch-- one of my favorite birds.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Just heard from Caren and she thinks the temp. for the egg recipe should be 420F from recipes she has had. She does want to try this one. I will try it at 420 next and think that will be much better.


420F is about 220C so sounds like you have a centigrade recipe.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I too have had to take the class a couple of years ago- it is an option here for your 1st time ticketed. I was ALMOST 20 over but it was out in the middle of the desert and the limit was 25..... turns out that it was open range and they are pretty serious about you not running over their cows in these parts.... Class cost was the same as a fine but it didn't go on my record. I had never had a ticket before - just killed me
- stupid cows....


PurpleFi said:


> Yes I did find it useful. As it is over 50 yrs since I took my test, it was nice to refresh my mind. Xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

we can never get too much of a good thing sweetie!!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~She is a very hard act to follow! I don't eeven know how I did that. Didn't know about it until I came across it in my reading....didn't know what to say......   :roll: :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh my - I don't think all of those would make it to the table for company!!! Looks yummy - make sure you hide them till you need them or they will be gone!!!


agnescr said:


> Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.
> 
> Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> 
> Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent
> 
> Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove
> 
> Aran happy 6th rebirthday..
> 
> will need to go back and see what I missed
> 
> getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.
> 
> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> That might be his chinchilla. You have certainly been busy with all of your beautiful knits as well. Such a good feeling to get things completed.


Well now you can Matthew that I have learnt something from his drawings. Never heard of a Chinchilla. So looked them up- thought they looked cute and decided that I wanted one, but as they don't like temperatures above 25C that might be a little difficult-even inside is that hot in summer. Mind you they may not even be available over here but that is a minor detail!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


How wonderful-- those kids will love them!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
> It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all!
> 
> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


Guess laughing at the weather is better than getting all upset by it- after all you can't do too much to change it. But what a real pain that the leak is still not fixed. The trouble with leaking roofs is they don't show up unless it is raining! And sure no point fixing inside until outside is done or you will need to redo inside.

I will make many of you jealous- low to mid 70s, sunny but lost the heat of summer. And days of it. It is Autumn here for sure now and lovely.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry that darn leak isn't fixed. and the snow, well I don't even know what to think of that Kaye had some yesterday so you aren't the only one....I on the other hand am in flips and capris and working in the yard..........


cmaliza said:


> OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
> It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all!
> 
> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Welcome! Looking forward to seeing yoru work. You don't have to wait until done to post progress pictures. :-D


First I gotta figure out how I connect camera to computer (too long, forgot) but then will do some posting.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix
> 
> Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread
> 
> 8oz 225gm sultanas
> 4oz 100gm raisins
> 4oz 100gm currants
> 6oz 175gm demerara sugar
> 1/4 pint strong hot black tea
> 1 medium egg
> 8oz SR flour
> 
> mix all the fruit, sugar and boiling tea together cover and leave to soak overnight
> 
> heat oven to 160c/325f/gas3
> grease and line base of 2lb/1kg loaf tin
> add the egg to fruit mix and mix well,then stir in flour
> put mix in loaf tin and bake for approx 1:30 to 1:45 mins or till firm.
> always make sure tea is boiling hot to help melt sugar and it helps the dried fruit to swell more easily


Sounds good. SImilar to one i do
2 cups fruit juice and two cups mixed fruit soaked together overnight. Add 2 cups self raising flour and cook as yours. But yours sounds really good - a different flavour.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Why don't you just get a bunny - if it was an angora you could spin and knit it!!


darowil said:


> Well now you can Matthew that I have learnt something from his drawings. Never heard of a Chinchilla. So looked them up- thought they looked cute and decided that I wanted one, but as they don't like temperatures above 25C that might be a little difficult-even inside is that hot in summer. Mind you they may not even be available over here but that is a minor detail!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh good we love pictures - of most anything!!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> First I gotta figure out how I connect camera to computer (too long, forgot) but then will do some posting.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Why don't you just get a bunny - if it was an angora you could spin and knit it!!


We get our quota of a bunny when DD2 and SIl go away- we then get to grand bunny sit. And she can cope with the heat- though I did draw the line at leaving her outside when it was up round 110F. Pets mean planning when going away etc so easier without. But if I was to get one it would be a bunny. 
I don't spin- and don't dare decide to learn as then I would just want to do that and less knitting time! I know that I do have a tendency to go go sligghtly overboard on things that I get interested in so don't have time for another! Therefore don't need an angora for that (and they might not cope with the heat either thinking about it. If I was that furry I sure wouldn't want to be in the heat.) They look wonderful though.


----------



## machriste

agnescr said:


> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


Oh wow! These look so delicious!!! What are Highlanders? They look like a very short biscuit. Are they like shortbread? Recipe??


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Can't wait to see it when we come for KAP in October.


~~~I think this would be a good shower gift....make it and ask guests to bring a small plant to plant in it for the bride-to-be, or the mommy-to-be, house-warming gift. Lots of ideas for this. Fill it with herbs for the cook. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Well now you can Matthew that I have learnt something from his drawings. Never heard of a Chinchilla. So looked them up- thought they looked cute and decided that I wanted one, but as they don't like temperatures above 25C that might be a little difficult-even inside is that hot in summer. Mind you they may not even be available over here but that is a minor detail!


Now you know more about chinchillas than I do. Sometimes Matthew describes animals in such great detail that he amazes me. When his eyes would go bad as a toddler he would tell me that he saw different dinosaurs out of the car window and the dino's were eating the trees. Always knew that was a sign to get the eyes checked. He has worn bifocals since the age of 2 and had his eye muscles detached and reattached to his eyes twice. Amazing how well he sees to draw such beautiful pictures. I guess if we cannot have the real thing, then we can appreciate them in other ways. Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Patches39

agnescr said:


> Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.
> 
> Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> 
> Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent
> 
> Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove
> 
> Aran happy 6th rebirthday..
> 
> will need to go back and see what I missed
> 
> getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.
> 
> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


Yummy :-D


----------



## pacer

Dear Chicago friends, 
I would have been okay with you ladies keeping the snow on your side of the lake. It has now arrived here. Yuck. DS#1 has my car and plans on being out late tonight. I hope he makes it home safely so I can get to work in the morning. DH has to leave for work in a few hours so he has to drive in this messy weather.

Your Michigan Friend.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Well now you can Matthew that I have learnt something from his drawings. Never heard of a Chinchilla. So looked them up- thought they looked cute and decided that I wanted one, but as they don't like temperatures above 25C that might be a little difficult-even inside is that hot in summer. Mind you they may not even be available over here but that is a minor detail!


Oh, they have the *softest* fur I have ever felt!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I want to be donated to science. If they can't tell I'm really gone, no one can!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 2:15 ish and I have spent the day since signing off earlier watching movies and knitting.
> 
> So I now have 20 bunny baskets finished and 5 to make.
> Phew :lol:
> 
> Each of the 25 will be different, no 2 alike. :thumbup:


That is quite the bunny herd. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

agnescr said:


> Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix
> 
> Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread
> 
> 8oz 225gm sultanas
> 4oz 100gm raisins
> 4oz 100gm currants
> 6oz 175gm demerara sugar
> 1/4 pint strong hot black tea
> 1 medium egg
> 8oz SR flour
> 
> mix all the fruit, sugar and boiling tea together cover and leave to soak overnight
> 
> heat oven to 160c/325f/gas3
> grease and line base of 2lb/1kg loaf tin
> add the egg to fruit mix and mix well,then stir in flour
> put mix in loaf tin and bake for approx 1:30 to 1:45 mins or till firm.
> always make sure tea is boiling hot to help melt sugar and it helps the dried fruit to swell more easily


That sounds delicious! Thanks so much for the receipt!


----------



## nicho

My, but you all have been chatty in the last few days! Struggling to keep up, especially as my computer has been having issues. Seems that whenever I get on KP to check what is going on, the computer freezes...very frustrating! Let's see if I can post this without problems.

Sam, sorry that your kitty has passed. It's hard when our pets go.

Jynx, lovely granddaughter looking very glamorous in that stunning dress.

Everyone, lovely photos of flowers, gardens, Mel's home town. Love to see them all.

Pacer, tell Matthew his drawings are fabulous. As everyone keeps saying, that is an awesome talent he has.

Darowil, congrats on all the finished WIP's. A job well done (and it must have been a surprise to discover a floor of all things under all that work!) Wish I could be as disciplined as you and get some of my WIP's finished. Fortunately there are not too many of them and now the evenings are getting cooler, I might feel like tackling the biggest job, a vest for DH that has been waiting for neck and armbands for a couple of years now!

With our son away for a couple of weeks, I got out a very old cookbook, "Cooking for Couples" to try something different just for the two of us. Thought I might share this recipe for a fish soup that was very quick to prepare and really tasty. It also was enough for dinner and lunch for the two of us.

Poor Man's Bouillabaisse

500g (1 lb) fish fillets (I added a few raw prawns as well)
30g (1 oz) butter
1 onion peeled and chopped
2 cloves garlic
400g tin tomatoes
1 tablespoon tomato paste
3/4 cup white wine (I used fish stock)
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon curry powder
salt, pepper
chopped parsley to garnish

Remove skin and bones from fish if necessary and cut into 2.5 cm (1 in) pieces, Melt butter, add onion and crushed garlic; cook 1 minute.
Add undrained and mashed tomatoes, tomato paste, wine, water, curry powder, salt and pepper and combine well.
Bring to boil, reduce heat, add fish and simmer covered for 5 mins.
Serve with parsley garnish and warm bread rolls. Ymmm.

And now I need to start the day here. Get some washing on the line before the rain comes again, then need to go out to the shops. Have a good day everyone,
Denise


----------



## Sorlenna

I thought I'd share my experiment--a couple of years ago, DD got a small egg "greenhouse" with cactus seeds and it did well. I found this one at the dollar store, DD drilled some holes in the top for a vent, and I put my cactus seeds in this one. We'll see what happens!


----------



## gagesmom

9pm again and here I am. Going to catch up.


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> At 4 foot 10 maybe I should get one myself...I am always asking folk to reach for things on top shelves :-D


~~~I have these things EVERYWHERE! They are SO handy! My problem is that I forget to take it with me to the grocery store...well, my DH loves to come with me to the grocery.....but he wanders off. And....for some strange reason everything I want is on the top shelf. I always use the electric carts so it means 1) turning off the machine (ask me how I know to do that!!!) 2) trying to stand up and reaching to the top shelf (I'm not too tall....5' 1 1/2" on a good day).
There are many helpful people in the world...Thank Goodness! Sometimes I use one of my canes to pull an item down (I am gettnig to be a good catch! :lol: :lol: )

Story has gone on long enough....but I find these contraptions useful to the Nth degree! I want them everywhere! Very handy! Treat yourself :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I knew that there was already a bunny in the family - that's why I thought the Angora was such a good idea!!! You could take turns bunny sitting!! You may be right though - I don't know how the fuzzy ones do in the higher temps.....just a thought....lol!


darowil said:


> We get our quota of a bunny when DD2 and SIl go away- we then get to grand bunny sit. And she can cope with the heat- though I did draw the line at leaving her outside when it was up round 110F. Pets mean planning when going away etc so easier without. But if I was to get one it would be a bunny.
> I don't spin- and don't dare decide to learn as then I would just want to do that and less knitting time! I know that I do have a tendency to go go sligghtly overboard on things that I get interested in so don't have time for another! Therefore don't need an angora for that (and they might not cope with the heat either thinking about it. If I was that furry I sure wouldn't want to be in the heat.) They look wonderful though.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh good thinking.......... lots of possibilities!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think this would be a good shower gift....make it and ask guests to bring a small plant to plant in it for the bride-to-be, or the mommy-to-be, house-warming gift. Lots of ideas for this. Fill it with herbs for the cook. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Mary - stay warm - hope everyone arrives at their destination safely!!


pacer said:


> Dear Chicago friends,
> I would have been okay with you ladies keeping the snow on your side of the lake. It has now arrived here. Yuck. DS#1 has my car and plans on being out late tonight. I hope he makes it home safely so I can get to work in the morning. DH has to leave for work in a few hours so he has to drive in this messy weather.
> 
> Your Michigan Friend.


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have these things EVERYWHERE! They are SO handy! My problem is that I forget to take it with me to the grocery store...well, my DH loves to come with me to the grocery.....but he wanders off. And....for some strange reason everything I want is on the top shelf. I always use the electric carts so it means 1) turning off the machine (ask me how I know to do that!!!) 2) trying to stand up and reaching to the top shelf (I'm not too tall....5' 1 1/2" on a good day).
> There are many helpful people in the world...Thank Goodness! Sometimes I use one of my canes to pull an item down (I am gettnig to be a good catch! :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Story has gone on long enough....but I find these contraptions useful to the Nth degree! I want them everywhere! Very handy! Treat yourself :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.


----------



## AZ Sticks

very clever!!! I have never had any luck with cactus from seeds. But that being said.... give me an ear, or start and I'm good to go!!


Sorlenna said:


> I thought I'd share my experiment--a couple of years ago, DD got a small egg "greenhouse" with cactus seeds and it did well. I found this one at the dollar store, DD drilled some holes in the top for a vent, and I put my cactus seeds in this one. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> 420F is about 220C so sounds like you have a centigrade recipe.


You may have that right friend. Thank you!!!! That's probably the problem. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

:XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Alan started using them when he was in a wheelchair after surgery on his feet a couple of years ago. And since he drops things all the time and can't bend over to pick them up he finds them very handy. We now have them all over the house and garage. I never thought of taking them to the store - I'm only 5'1" and have always looked to someone tall to reach things for me- and yes what I want is always on the top shelf and the last one so wayyyyyyyyy to the back!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have these things EVERYWHERE! They are SO handy! My problem is that I forget to take it with me to the grocery store...well, my DH loves to come with me to the grocery.....but he wanders off. And....for some strange reason everything I want is on the top shelf. I always use the electric carts so it means 1) turning off the machine (ask me how I know to do that!!!) 2) trying to stand up and reaching to the top shelf (I'm not too tall....5' 1 1/2" on a good day).
> There are many helpful people in the world...Thank Goodness! Sometimes I use one of my canes to pull an item down (I am gettnig to be a good catch! :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Story has gone on long enough....but I find these contraptions useful to the Nth degree! I want them everywhere! Very handy! Treat yourself :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> They embalm you anyway, so even the bells they used to have that could be rung will not help.


In the US not all states require embalming before burial if the body is buried within 3 days of death. And not all states require a coffin which can be sealed or screwed shut. The local Amish and other groups do not use more than a wooden box and a brief time between death and burial. I think that Orthodox Jews and Muslims don't embalm either and have the burial with just a few days of death.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

siouxann said:


> Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.


 :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just 9:30pm here and I was going to try and catch up but my eyes are going closed. Hope I can stay awake and watch a few more of White Collar since learning about the show on here, I believe from Sam. Just can't read any more.

Loving the book on dogs Cmaliza. Read the story today about the sled-dog team that taught their owner a lesson the hard way after he was so stubborn himself in learning to trust them. Wow.....Amazing!


----------



## gagesmom

June, Sassafras,Patches-thank you

siouxann-there is going to be one for each of his classmates and one for the teacher too.

Julie- fingers are crossed for no interruptions.

Angora- he has to go to a new school next year. we have moved out of the area of his current school. his new one is right across the street.

Nicho- so happy you enjoyed my hometown pictures.

Kansas g-ma: thank you for commenting on my bunnies and welcome to the tea party.

Kaye- Bunny herd. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


Hmmmmm- I have two little puppies.


----------



## gagesmom

So this morning it was beautiful out, then turned windy and rainy for the rest of the day.

It has now turned bitter cold out there and supposed to be minus 1 degree tonight and get snow. I heard that we are possibly going to get 15 to 20 cm of snow by/on Wednesday. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Won't be seeing any lunar eclipse tonight into the wee hours of tomorrow with all the clouds and rain. Will eventually turn to snow or ice pellets. This site will show it starting at 10pm tonight through tomorrow with the total eclipse at 3am EST:
http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-asteroids-webcasts.html

The tetrad of 4 total eclipses takes place in 2 yrs. not 1 yr. as earlier information said.

Not sure I can stay awake. Hope DH wakes me up when he gets home so I can check it. I have seen a blood moon before and I will never forget it as it was the night Bill's sister called us to tell us that his mother's cancer had returned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> So this morning it was beautiful out, then turned windy and rainy for the rest of the day.
> 
> It has now turned bitter cold out there and supposed to be minus 1 degree tonight and get snow. I heard that we are possibly going to get 15 to 20 cm of snow by/on Wednesday. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


I agree with you. NoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed now, I don't want to be awake to see it if it starts to snow tonight. quote=Angora1]I agree with you. NoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOO[/quote]


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> Joy, when will you need help to put the squares together?


Noni, we can't do anything until they all get here and I get a chance to lay them out and come to some decisions about which ones look best next to or near each other. Oh, I also need to be certain that each block has an ID attached to the back of each one so that we can make a quick chart of arrangement. I want to print out a ''cleaner'' chart to take to Sam's for whoever takes it home and one so that we can all look at the completed project and admire and identify who made which.

I'm hoping that we can get together when I'm sure they are all labeled/ID'd. Is there a bit of time that would be better or just impossible for you?

Until we are fairly certain that all that are coming are here, I'm not going to take the time to try to figure how they will look best when next to one another. Will likely try to be up on the tagging with maker's-labels of all that are here, by the 1 June deadline.

I'm open to any suggestions or advice you have to share. So glad you are so close to help, Noni.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I thought I'd share my experiment--a couple of years ago, DD got a small egg "greenhouse" with cactus seeds and it did well. I found this one at the dollar store, DD drilled some holes in the top for a vent, and I put my cactus seeds in this one. We'll see what happens!


Our Senior Center garden club leader had us put potting soil in the deep plastic baskets fresh berries come in, plant seeds, poke a few holes in top, water well, put outside out of sun, next to house, like a mini greenhouse. Up to tonight, mine have been doing well, have Chinese forget-me-nots about ready to transplant. Not sure they will make it thru the night, 25 deg forecast.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hmmmmm- I have two little puppies.


Ideas, and if you are going to really get the unmentionable amount of snow y'all are supposed to get, they may need the extra coating to keep warm. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

Cmaliza and Souxanne, LOLOLOL!!! DH was reading over my shoulder, lol, his eyes get wide, he shakes his head, and just keeps reading, but I think he's getting a kick out of you alls stories. 
Hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma

siouxann said:


> Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.


Oh, the image, the image!!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> June, Sassafras,Patches-thank you
> 
> siouxann-there is going to be one for each of his classmates and one for the teacher too.
> 
> Julie- fingers are crossed for no interruptions.
> 
> Angora- he has to go to a new school next year. we have moved out of the area of his current school. his new one is right across the street.
> 
> Nicho- so happy you enjoyed my hometown pictures.
> 
> Kansas g-ma: thank you for commenting on my bunnies and welcome to the tea party.
> 
> Kaye- Bunny herd. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love It.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Angora- he has to go to a new school next year. we have moved out of the area of his current school. his new one is right across the street.


I know what it's like to go to a new school. Did it 12 times. LOL He will soon have new friends. It will be nice if he already knows someone that is in his class. Just across the street is nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Our Senior Center garden club leader had us put potting soil in the deep plastic baskets fresh berries come in, plant seeds, poke a few holes in top, water well, put outside out of sun, next to house, like a mini greenhouse. Up to tonight, mine have been doing well, have Chinese forget-me-nots about ready to transplant. Not sure they will make it thru the night, 25 deg forecast.


My fruit ones are already gone in recycling but have some sprout ones that I will use. Good tip.

DH just got home a few minutes ago and I did fall asleep. Checked the site for the eclipse and it seems it will be shown in the 3rd window down. First one explains what happens, 2nd one is about Mars, and 3rd one will show eclipse. That one starts at 2am EST. Hope I can wake up to see it on the computer even if the weather is too lousy to see it for real.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, g'nite all, think I'll knit a bit before heading to bed. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, I'm coming to have a wee bite of your scones. They look yummy.
Darlene, thank you for reminder about blood moon.

Had a chinchilla named after me when I was a kid.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, it does look like you will get the lunar eclipse:
The total phase of the eclipse will be visible across all of North and South America, as well as Hawaii and New Zealand  a potential viewing audience of nearly 1 billion people. This will be the first opportunity from any place on Earth to see the moon undergo a total eclipse in 28 months.

The moon is expected to take 3 hours and 44 minutes to pass completely through the Earth's dark shadow, called the umbra. The total phase of the eclipse will last 78 minutes, beginning at 3:06 a.m. EDT or 12:06 a.m. PDT (0706 GMT) on April 15.

At the moment of mid-totality (3:46 a.m. EDT/12:36 a.m. PDT), the moon will stand directly overhead from a point in the South Pacific Ocean about 1,900 miles (3,000 kilometers) southwest of the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I'm coming to have a wee bite of your scones. They look yummy.
> Darlene, thank you for reminder about blood moon.
> 
> Had a chinchilla named after me when I was a kid.


Possibly you will get to see it with your clear skies!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, g'nite all, think I'll knit a bit before heading to bed.
> Hugs and sweet dreams.


Night Dear! Sweet dreams to you too.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Been a busy weekend, lots done outside. Today am off to the Shen Yun Ballet with mom and a couple of friends. The theatre which this is in I have been to once before. We were in the top section and the pitch of the seats was such that I kept getting dizzy and sick to my stomach and we ended up leaving. Today we are in the middle section so hoping that wont be an issue. Here is a link if anyone wishes to see what this is.
> 
> http://www.shenyunperformingarts.org/videos
> 
> Storms later today so need to get moving and get some things done before I need to leave. Train reserved for the Chicago mini-KAP. Many thanks and much appreciation to Jeanette and Dale for putting us all up and arranging things. Have the ballet today, off Monday and Wednesday this week as gal I job share with needed different days off this week for church things for Easter. So working Tuesday, dinner Tuesday night with girl friends, off Wednesday, hopefully nice enough to clean off some flower beds, work Thursday work half day Friday then dinner with BFF from Colorado who is here for her birthday and Merlot and a Masterpiece in which we all go and drink wine and get a short lesson in painting a picture, we all paint the same picture and just laugh and have fun, then Easter egg hunt for DGS and dinner. A full week!
> 
> Will try to keep up as I can, we have asparagas up about an inch in the garden!! DH planted onions, potatoes, radishes, and lettuce yesterday. I cleaned out both cars, vacuumed, wiped down dashboards, etc, cleaned windows (in cars not house) a little sore today from that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week!
> 
> Love n hugs
> 
> sorry picked the wrong coffee picture to post the second one is the one I meant to post


~~~Really enjoyed the preview! Beautiful.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Of what? I'll need to go back and look, but I think they were all just names...Breadalbane and Blairgowrie are names of places or areas in Scotland and Fergusson is a family name.


~~~the 2nd photo....have no idea what is written on the trunk. Thanks!


----------



## pammie1234

Jynx, your GD is beautiful, and I love her dress. It is so magical to wear such beautiful clothes. It definitely makes you feel like a princess.

I doubt if I see the eclipse either. I can stay up, but only if I am being productive. I didn't work as hard as I should have today, and that is not good. 

Speaking of being behind, I still have my taxes to do as well as my DD's. I cannot believe I have not done them yet. I have gathered everything up so I am ready to start. Just can't decide if I'm too tired to start tonight. It is 10:30. 

Going to organize some patterns and finish watching basketball. My Rangers baseball team lost tonight. The manager got thrown out of the game.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Spring is definitely here: We have bright sunshine this a.m. after a rainy dreary day here yesterday. The hostas around the patio qrew about an inch. Still wary about putting in the garden - supposed to get snow next week (? !)
> 
> The oven was acting up again - one of the "trouble shooting" questions was to find out the voltage going to the elements...YouTube made it look easy, so DH pulled the back off and tested the elements...they were all working fine - right voltage, etc. He put it back together and now it doesn't work at all...now we have to call the repairman -- or go right for a new one!? I'm thinking the latter; I've been dealing with this one for over 5 years with it's erratic behavior...I really don't want my oven giving me ATTITUDE! I may head over too the appliance store today.


~~~I vote on your side!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PupLover....Looks like that was an incredible show you got to see and in a special theater.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Our Senior Center garden club leader had us put potting soil in the deep plastic baskets fresh berries come in, plant seeds, poke a few holes in top, water well, put outside out of sun, next to house, like a mini greenhouse. Up to tonight, mine have been doing well, have Chinese forget-me-nots about ready to transplant. Not sure they will make it thru the night, 25 deg forecast.


I have the plastic box leafy salad greens come in filled with dirt & my lettuce mix is about. 1 1/2 inches tall in it(in my livingroom window)


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I knew that there was already a bunny in the family - that's why I thought the Angora was such a good idea!!! You could take turns bunny sitting!! You may be right though - I don't know how the fuzzy ones do in the higher temps.....just a thought....lol!


Wonder what Pepper would think of some company? After all if we look after Pepper its far enough to get them to look after ours! Maybe I'll think about it again. For some reason hadn't thought of getting them to look after our pet! And if it's only for a few days Maryanne could pop in as she doesn't live far away.


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.


Oh dear


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, beautiful photos of the yellow & blue flowers. What are the blue ones? I'm not familiar with them, so pretty.

Ohio Joy, how many squares do you have? Curious how big the blanket will get. What a big job to join them, thanks for doing it.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Won't be seeing any lunar eclipse tonight into the wee hours of tomorrow with all the clouds and rain. Will eventually turn to snow or ice pellets. This site will show it starting at 10pm tonight through tomorrow with the total eclipse at 3am EST:
> http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-asteroids-webcasts.html
> 
> The tetrad of 4 total eclipses takes place in 2 yrs. not 1 yr. as earlier information said.
> 
> Not sure I can stay awake. Hope DH wakes me up when he gets home so I can check it. I have seen a blood moon before and I will never forget it as it was the night Bill's sister called us to tell us that his mother's cancer had returned.


We have a total eclipse tonight- it will rise eclipsed (wonder if you can it rose if its hidden?)


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, I'm coming to have a wee bite of your scones. They look yummy.
> Darlene, thank you for reminder about blood moon.
> 
> Had a chinchilla named after me when I was a kid.


Just a wee bit?
Just as well the Tardis isn'toperational- we'd never be home and we'd all be the size of houses.


----------



## KatyNora

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, your GD is beautiful, and I love her dress. It is so magical to wear such beautiful clothes. It definitely makes you feel like a princess.
> 
> I doubt if I see the eclipse either. I can stay up, but only if I am being productive. I didn't work as hard as I should have today, and that is not good.
> 
> Speaking of being behind, I still have my taxes to do as well as my DD's. I cannot believe I have not done them yet. I have gathered everything up so I am ready to start. Just can't decide if I'm too tired to start tonight. It is 10:30.
> 
> Going to organize some patterns and finish watching basketball. My Rangers baseball team lost tonight. The manager got thrown out of the game.


Don't feel bad, Pammie. You're not the only one.    I'll work on it in the morning, or mail an extension form if needed. See you at the post office tomorrow?


----------



## darowil

I'm working with one of those fashion fuzzy yarns for bears etc and for the first time with htem am finding it hard work- and the furriness only shows up on the wrong side. Fortunatelly I found this out straight away and so only needed to frog 1 1/2 rows before beginning with a wrong side row. When I was making Beastie (my Panda) I thought his head looked like an echinda before I forced into a better panda shape so am trying to see if I can make the head into an echidna! Bright green.
Now need to go out and get a pstry case. Went shopping this morning, decided that I had forzen pastry at home and may as well use that to do the Gypsey Tart- only to discover when I got home that I didn't have any! Actually would be quicker to make some of my own rahter than wlaking to the shop- but more exercise if I walk. ANd by th etime I decide which to do it will too late if I'm not careful!
And I do need to do some housework with visitors tonight- fortunatelly had visitor recently so not as bed as it can be.


----------



## darowil

Julie have you seen this cast on> Mainly used in Guernesys apparently. http://newstitchaday.com/guernsey-cast-on/


----------



## Railyn

What a good day. This is the first day that I have felt human again. I even got some housework done. Mopped the kitchen floor and gave the wood floors a quick dust. It is the first cleaning I have been able to do is quite some time. It really felt good.
even did some knitting this evening. 
Our income tax rebate was posted today. My big treat was ordering a food processor. I want something to grate quickly, things like carrots and potatoes.
We avoided the bad weather. Had some wind and a bit of welcome rain but nothing like the forecast lead me to expect. Yesterday was in the 80s, Today was about 50 and a frost is forecast for tonight. I don't garden so have no flowers to worry about. Talk about Texas weather.
Guess I have written a book again. Good night all, sleep well and enjoy God's peace.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> David is watching Naked and Afraid, said we'd be so proud of the girl, she wittled a set of knitting needles and knitted a pair of shoes for herself out of tree bark. lolol. Who knew.


Can't wait to tell DH this news. Finally, someone with a little common sense in that show!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, can not remember pic you spoke of. Caliche is hardpan. You have to wet it to even dig in it. It is so hard it can not absorb much water which is why when it rains we get floods here.
> One year when we first came it flooded badly. Took cars parked on street right into the desert. People were using canoes to get around on our alley to garages. We are at least 15 miles from Sierras. But all desert valley so a gully washer in mountains will fan out to our town.


We have some caliche soil here as well and it seems to affect the roads. I think it is also one of the reasons basements don t exist here... Too hard to excavate.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Well its a very useful piece of info to have- how many of us have wondered how they determine when to put the KP page breaks in? I mean how have I survived the last almost 3 years without knowing this vital piece of information?


A other riddle solved. I did wonder now Sam's post could be contained in one page.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


WOW... So many finished up. I am really feeling like a slouch now! They are all great but that sweet little lavender top and the bunnies and your colored scarf and lace shawl are extra special.... The blue socks and the dark rainbow ones next to them are my favorites because of the colors.... Great work.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, got called for a load tonight at 9:45. Really a swap and had to drive 100 to get it. Was set up for 11:00, told them I wouldn't be there till 11:30. Pulled in only to find out the other drive was still over 100 miles away. So now it will be closer to 2 am before I get it. Going to Chicago area and I will hit all that lovely traffic now. Needles to say, not a happy camper. But I told them I would take it, and I will. To boot, it is raining off and on here and sure enough it will be raining when he gets here. Then to read that Chicago is getting snow! Hopefully it will be done before I get there.

Okay, fine with the rant. DGD has a rabbit and now three dogs. Good thing she is in a house indeed of an apartment. My father's body was left to science. They picked him up three days after death and returned his ashes to us, no cost to us at all. It is what he wants. 

Carol, I hope they can find the leak. No sense in doing the inside work till they do. How is your leg doing? 

Rookie, everything you make is delish but don't put yourself out too much. Can't wait to see you all.

Joy, if you want help when it is time to put the afghan together, let me know. 

The other driver should be here soon so I will say goodnight.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Good luck with the specialist! Sometimes leg pain can also be from pinched nerves. Seems that I've had every problem associated with back problems. So you have my sympathy. I hope they can quickly find the cause.
> Junek


I thought it was my hip when it was really my back pinching the sciatic nerve, pain down back of leg and numb toes. I have. A feeling the next disc in line may be in need of some attention soon.. DRAT....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Good looking girl, handsome young lad!


Thanks.. He is still growing into his 6'5" body..... A super smart and very nice kid.. Very quirky... Which suits her sense of humor.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Can you believe I just figured out how to get into Evernote since the last update. I clicked on the symbol that looks like a sun and got in. Yay!!!! At last I can use it again. Been copying and pasting to Word.


Are you on I-pad or conventional computer? I want to do Evernote or Cloud but haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Everyone looks stunning especially Rachel. I remember our daughters' proms more than I remember mine...we didnt' do much of anything---dance in the gym or the H.S. cafeteria.. I sure don't remember me or any one in my class looking so grown up when we were 16-17.


 I remember mine at Willowbrook, held in the circular foyer around the auditorium, because I was the decorating chairman.... It was rather nice and I couldn't go because it was Memorial Day week-end and I had to babysit all my siblings while parents ewe at Indy 500.....

Rachel's was held at Southfork Ranch where "Dallas" was filmed. Everything is such a BIG DEAL these days... I think a little too big, but glad her crowd are all rather sensible and not completely over the top.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Two pics of flowers they seeded in our new park. The flowers were fading by the time I took them.


Now that is a touch of sunshine... Call our wildflowers are starting to pop, I'll hVe to get some pictures when they are in full fettle.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> forgot to include blue ones.


LOVE those... am always looking for more blues for the garden, and yellows. Those are my kitchen colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you I am so glad I was able to easily find buttons that matched.
> The bag turned out wider than it should have because I didn't pay attention to the instructions and increased 3 times instead of just once.  But I like the way it turned out with the extra increases.


The proportion looks good to me and I never have enough room to misplace things in my bag!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you on I-pad or conventional computer? I want to do Evernote or Cloud but haven't figured it out yet.


I'm on a conventional laptop. Hmmmmm, wish I knew about the I-pad. It is what I would call an application, so if you can have those on your I-pad you shouldn't have any problems. I'm sure someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Yes, and apparently Edgar Allen Poe's story was inspired by a true story.


Then their are "the walking dead" who were given a toxin that slowed breathing to the point they seemed dead, we're buried and the rose.... So often their so just a little truth to fiction.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy, what a shame you will hit the Chicago traffic and with rain and snow all along the way. Safe travels friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, thanks for that info on the eclipse where you are. I wonder if you will get any of the blood moon effect? If you are still up reading this I doubt if you will be awake to see it, but if you are I would love to know.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.


Smart move... Water is so insidious. I had replastered and painted ceiling in laundry room..... And then came the rain and we have a crack at the join of drywall and water dripping from,light fixture. We have tried to repair..... And I THINK it is OK but still haven't redone it all, just on case....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> She is beautiful. Her grandma sure makes her look stunning. I know she has to be so pleased to have you help her with the dress and accessories.


Thanks..... But that kid looks good in a gunny sack... She was pleased to be just a tad shorter in the new shoes though...... He is 6'5" and she is almost 6 so the 4" shoes from last year were just a bit more than she really wanted....


----------



## Cashmeregma

If you have clear skies you can see the eclipse now. It was a full moon a few hours ago but now has a big bite out of it. It lasts 4 hrs. Sadly we are cloudy and can't see it but I am watching it at the site I gave. Wonder if I will make it long enough to see it turn red.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> What a good day. This is the first day that I have felt human again. I even got some housework done. Mopped the kitchen floor and gave the wood floors a quick dust. It is the first cleaning I have been able to do is quite some time. It really felt good.
> even did some knitting this evening.
> Our income tax rebate was posted today. My big treat was ordering a food processor. I want something to grate quickly, things like carrots and potatoes.
> We avoided the bad weather. Had some wind and a bit of welcome rain but nothing like the forecast lead me to expect. Yesterday was in the 80s, Today was about 50 and a frost is forecast for tonight. I don't garden so have no flowers to worry about. Talk about Texas weather.
> Guess I have written a book again. Good night all, sleep well and enjoy God's peace.


Glad you are finally feeling better- just be careful not to overdo it- take time to get back to normal.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Up,to page 70 but it after 1 and I did not go to bed at all last night so off for some ZZZZ's before Sit and Stitch tomorrow. Night all.....


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... So many finished up. I am really feeling like a slouch now! They are all great but that sweet little lavender top and the bunnies and your colored scarf and lace shawl are extra special.... The blue socks and the dark rainbow ones next to them are my favorites because of the colors.... Great work.


The blue socks are the first ones this year in my club- next yarn due just maybe by Easter, but probably Tuesday next week as Friday and Monday are Public Holidays. The dark rainbow is poems yarn. I like the Lavender top as well, not keen on the rainbow scarf myself. Now that I have a shawl I will need to start wearing it!


----------



## pammie1234

KatyNora said:


> Don't feel bad, Pammie. You're not the only one.    I'll work on it in the morning, or mail an extension form if needed. See you at the post office tomorrow?


I'll see you there at 11:59!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, thanks for that info on the eclipse where you are. I wonder if you will get any of the blood moon effect? If you are still up reading this I doubt if you will be awake to see it, but if you are I would love to know.


Its not quite 4pm here so I am well up! And the moon is due to riise around six I think so if I remember could drag all my family out to see it as they are due around six.


----------



## Cashmeregma

It is only about 36 minutes till the moon turns red. I can make that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Its not quite 4pm here so I am well up! And the moon is due to riise around six I think so if I remember could drag all my family out to see it as they are due around six.


I'm so glad you will get to see it too and perhaps your family too. I'm glad I fell asleep earlier. DH is totally out. You might get to actually see it if your skies are clear. I'm watching on the computer. You could see it there too and see it red in just 36 min. if still awake.http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-asteroids-webcasts.html

They just said that the moon does not have any floating crusts. It is solid all the way to the center and when hit by a meteorite it rings like a bell for hours. The shadow of the earth only hits the moon. The moon travels about 2200 mi. per hour. The reason the moon turns red is because of all the sunsets and sunrises on the earth around the edge of the earth during the eclipse reflect on the moon. Mars is closest to the earth tonight and to the right of the moon.

Apparently Slooh is working with schools to bring astronomy to the schools.


----------



## agnescr

machriste said:


> Oh wow! These look so delicious!!! What are Highlanders? They look like a very short biscuit. Are they like shortbread? Recipe??


Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


LOL LOL so cute, pup looks very unhappy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are a few photos I took of the Blood Moon from the computer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet a fellow KPer in London today and do a few yarn shops.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Will catch up later.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took of the Blood Moon from the computer.


awesome


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet a fellow KPer in London today and do a few yarn shops.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Will catch up later.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


lovely wall planters :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> lovely wall planters :thumbup:


Hey Patches, I'm up for the lunar eclipse. Are you having a sleepless night? Think I'll be turning in soon. I joined Slooh. You get a pair of free binoculars and for 6 months I have use of their telescopes worth $35,000. I would so love to have my own telescope, so this will be a nice option and better than any telescope I could ever get. :thumbup:

They will do this with educators and let classrooms use the telescopes by computer.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm up, too. I have a telescope, but not a real good one. However, I didn't get it out as it would just create more for me to do. I've never even used it, so that is another reason. I need to get it out when I have more time and learn how to use it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I'm up, too. I have a telescope, but not a real good one. However, I didn't get it out as it would just create more for me to do. I've never even used it, so that is another reason. I need to get it out when I have more time and learn how to use it.


How great that you have one. Perhaps with some nice weather coming up you can enjoy it more. I bought one but gave it to the grandchildren. Not sure if they use it but I do have a desire to learn more and even do photography with a telescope. I guess the best thing is to have it set up somewhere where you don't have to move it around too much. I'm just getting ready to go to sleep. Unplugged the phone but DH's alarm will be going off quite soon. Maybe I won't hear it.


----------



## angelam

I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed[/quote]

Thank you Agnes. You've just given me an idea. A friend of mine has been down to Devon for a few days and brought back some clotted cream for me. I'm already drooling over the thought of jam and cream on scones! I'll be half a stone heavier by bedtime!!


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
> It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all!
> 
> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


Can't believe you're still getting snow. Specially with a leaky roof. Not good! I think it's definitely cocktail time - have a few! I'm sure you will be so pleased to see Spring when it finally arrives or after all this time will you go straight in to Summer??


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> What a good day. This is the first day that I have felt human again. I even got some housework done. Mopped the kitchen floor and gave the wood floors a quick dust. It is the first cleaning I have been able to do is quite some time. It really felt good.
> even did some knitting this evening.
> Our income tax rebate was posted today. My big treat was ordering a food processor. I want something to grate quickly, things like carrots and potatoes.
> We avoided the bad weather. Had some wind and a bit of welcome rain but nothing like the forecast lead me to expect. Yesterday was in the 80s, Today was about 50 and a frost is forecast for tonight. I don't garden so have no flowers to worry about. Talk about Texas weather.
> Guess I have written a book again. Good night all, sleep well and enjoy God's peace.


So pleased to hear that you're feeling better and have some energy back again. You get such a good feeling when you can accomplish something in the day don't you. Hope you continue going from strength to strength. Hope Ray is making progress too. x


----------



## sugarsugar

Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


Oh you poor thing! You don't need all this right now. It would be nice if the baby has arrived by the time you have to see the specialist on Wednesday. One less thing to worry about. Healing hugs and thoughts coming your way. x


----------



## sassafras123

Dang it. Slept thru blood moon. Went to sleep at nine and asked DH to wake me at eleven. Woke at two and he was puttering in kitchen asked him why he didn't wake me and he said he fell asleep on couch. In Sept. Will set alarm.
Sugar, prayers for you and DD.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn, glad you are feeling better, hope it continues to improve. Hope Ray is doing well too.

Kathy, hope you don't hit too much snow n your trip to Chicago, safe travels.

Purple Fi, love the planters. I have not seen a loom like that, what can you make on it?

Angora, I did not say up to see the blood moon as it was very cloudy here. Great photos you posted, so interesting, no wonder there are superstitions around this event.

Sugar, hope your infections clears soon & all goes well with the new arrival. Take care.

I have been up for about an hour, I have been doing the physio exercises but my wrist, it was broke when I was a child, has been giving me lotsof pain, then the pain in the muscles seems to be in most of my arm, last night I noticed I have some swelling, not sure what is going on but will try to get a Dr appt. I had thought there was some arthritis in the wrist but now don't know what to think, I will be glad when it is back to normal & I can do what I want. OK, enough whining. I hav caught up with all of this so will read my book until hopefully I am sleepy again.


----------



## jheiens

kehinkle said:


> Joy, if you want help when it is time to put the afghan together, let me know.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, I'm remembering your offer and I will be in touch, in advance, if you are needed. Thanks again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the awesome pictures, Daralene. We were having a rain storm with lots of wind last night and got up to snow this morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> OMG!!! I have been so focused on trying to catch up (still 30+ pages to go  ) I just looked up & out the window....IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Good grief! I didn't believe them.
> It was almost 80 degs on Saturday....it is now 36 degs. All I can do is laugh....happy evening, all!
> 
> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


The crazy weather is continuing into spring. We had temperatures of 82F yesterday and the forecast high for tomorrow is 48F so I'm sure the lows tonight will be in the 30's or lower. So glad FOR ONCE that I no longer have a garden to worry about.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


Oh, Kaye...that is so cute. Poor fur-baby!! what they have to put up with from their humans!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't wait to tell DH this news. Finally, someone with a little common sense in that show!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> What a good day. This is the first day that I have felt human again. I even got some housework done. Mopped the kitchen floor and gave the wood floors a quick dust. It is the first cleaning I have been able to do is quite some time. It really felt good.
> even did some knitting this evening.
> Our income tax rebate was posted today. My big treat was ordering a food processor. I want something to grate quickly, things like carrots and potatoes.
> We avoided the bad weather. Had some wind and a bit of welcome rain but nothing like the forecast lead me to expect. Yesterday was in the 80s, Today was about 50 and a frost is forecast for tonight. I don't garden so have no flowers to worry about. Talk about Texas weather.
> Guess I have written a book again. Good night all, sleep well and enjoy God's peace.


Glad you are feeling so much better. It's supposed to be back into the 60s here today, so I think our flowers will be fine thankfully. 
Have a great day, don't over do it. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva

Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, the image, the image!!! LOL


Just a tad more embarrassing than when I backed a store wheelchair and knocked several bottles of wine to the floor...Yep..they broke. Thank goodness, manager was very nice...just had it cleaned up and didn't make me pay for it! I was glad of that since I don't drink wine!


----------



## jknappva

Guess I have written a book again. Good night all, sleep well and enjoy God's peace.[/quote]

Marilyn, my dear...so happy to hear that you're feeling more like yourself. Don't be too energetic, do too much and wear yourself out. We want you to continue to improve and feel wonderful.
Congratulations on your food processor. I know you'll love it.
How is Ray? Is he still improving? Tell him I said hi, and congratulations on all his hard work to get well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

The other driver should be here soon so I will say goodnight.

Take care,

Kathy[/quote]

I'm always glad to hear from you when I've heard there's bad weather or that possiblity where you're traveling.
Please travel safely.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


Oh dear, I hope that they can get the infection under control quickly, pain in the mouth makes everything hurt, I think. 
Ooh, so it will be sooner than later at least, you might be holding the baby tonight.  
Hope it's a fairly easy labor/delivery for her. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, thanks for that info on the eclipse where you are. I wonder if you will get any of the blood moon effect? If you are still up reading this I doubt if you will be awake to see it, but if you are I would love to know.


Well, no eclipse viewing here on the coast of Virginia. We've had heavy clouds all night and rain expected today...but reminding myself..."April showers bring May flowers". Of course, the 20's/30's predicted for tonight don't help them. Might as well complain since weather is going to be regardless.
But to cheer up those with rain and snow today, here are some pictures my sister took of their Sunday adventure with her DH's mother. A trip to historic Ft. Monroe...it was decommissioned in 2011 and has been declared a National Monument or National Historic Area...can't remember which or the difference. It was started in 1819 and completed in 1834.
Sorry about the book!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, your GD is beautiful, and I love her dress. It is so magical to wear such beautiful clothes. It definitely makes you feel like a princess.
> 
> I doubt if I see the eclipse either. I can stay up, but only if I am being productive. I didn't work as hard as I should have today, and that is not good.
> 
> Speaking of being behind, I still have my taxes to do as well as my DD's. I cannot believe I have not done them yet. I have gathered everything up so I am ready to start. Just can't decide if I'm too tired to start tonight. It is 10:30.
> 
> Going to organize some patterns and finish watching basketball. My Rangers baseball team lost tonight. The manager got thrown out of the game.


I did get to see it towards the end- the night was rather cloudy- but it was definitely dull not bright as it is now, and a gentle orange colour. Probably would not have realised why without Angora's prompt!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took of the Blood Moon from the computer.


WOW!! Great sight. I saw some pictures on Headline News that viewers had tweeted. Still amazed at the blood red moon!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to meet a fellow KPer in London today and do a few yarn shops.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Will catch up later.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Good morning, PurpleFi...glad it's sunny out your windows...we have rain and it will continue all day! I know you'll have fun with your loom. You accomplish so much! Your planters are so much fun.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.

Hugs to everyone.[/quote]

You and your daughter are in my prayers. You don't need all that pain right when you're dealing with a daughter with labor pains and possible birth!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took of the Blood Moon from the computer.


Awesome :-D


----------



## gagesmom

No snow anywhere yesterday and we got some last night/this morning. Still coming down. Yuck :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

Going back to catch up


----------



## ChrisEl

My turn at the library for the book Under the Wide and Starry Sky, a novel about the tumultuous lives of Robert Louis Stevenson and his American wife Fanny, came up last week. It was so interesting and it was like a KTP tour---taking place in Scotland, south of France, London, Switzerland, California, the gold mining camps of Nevada, upstate New York, Samoa, and Sydney, Australia. Even Indiana is mentioned (Fanny Stevensons childhood home). And Canada is briefly mentioned too (when they are staying in Saranac, NY, because the cold weather was thought to help RLSs lung problems, they dont have enough warm clothes, so Fanny goes to Montreal to buy heavy buffalo coats). It is so well-written and believable---the author did extensive research. The part about Samoa was especially interesting---sounds like such a beautiful place. It is a big book but divided into small chapters so I would just take a break now and then to read. I had some kind of intestinal virus over the weekend and the book was a good diversion. Anyway, I highly recommend it

And healing thoughts to all who are hurting...


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Hey Patches, I'm up for the lunar eclipse. Are you having a sleepless night? Think I'll be turning in soon. I joined Slooh. You get a pair of free binoculars and for 6 months I have use of their telescopes worth $35,000. I would so love to have my own telescope, so this will be a nice option and better than any telescope I could ever get. :thumbup:
> 
> They will do this with educators and let classrooms use the telescopes by computer.


Yes  but would have loved to see the blood moon with my own eyes. Photos are great


----------



## gagesmom

cmaliza said:


> ~~~the 2nd photo....have no idea what is written on the trunk. Thanks!


I am off for now to see if I can get those last 5 finished. :thumbup:

Check in later on


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


Prayers going up now


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.. He is still growing into his 6'5" body..... A super smart and very nice kid.. Very quirky... Which suits her sense of humor.


I used to specialise in tall boyfriends, one of 6'3" and another 6'5" but the ex is shorter than me, and Fale used to be 5'10" but is on the way down. Tall can mean hard to find shoes the right size!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> If you have clear skies you can see the eclipse now.  It was a full moon a few hours ago but now has a big bite out of it. It lasts 4 hrs. Sadly we are cloudy and can't see it but I am watching it at the site I gave. Wonder if I will make it long enough to see it turn red.


What I saw, was more of a delicate orange.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Well, no eclipse viewing here on the coast of Virginia. We've had heavy clouds all night and rain expected today...but reminding myself..."April showers bring May flowers". Of course, the 20's/30's predicted for tonight don't help them. Might as well complain since weather is going to be regardless.
> But to cheer up those with rain and snow today, here are some pictures my sister took of their Sunday adventure with her DH's mother. A trip to historic Ft. Monroe...it was decommissioned in 2011 and has been declared a National Monument or National Historic Area...can't remember which or the difference. It was started in 1819 and completed in 1834.
> Sorry about the book!
> Junek


Love the sail boats, so calming


----------



## Patches39

Up and ready to start my day, not much sleep, but it's ok, rain coming so will be another knitting day :-D 
Praying for all that this day bring joy, healing, and peace.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


And a gentle hug, for you, poor you with your pain filled chin. Hope when you read this that something may have happened at last for DD!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Dang it. Slept thru blood moon. Went to sleep at nine and asked DH to wake me at eleven. Woke at two and he was puttering in kitchen asked him why he didn't wake me and he said he fell asleep on couch. In Sept. Will set alarm.
> Sugar, prayers for you and DD.


Oh Sassafras, apparently 2am wasn't too late. [EDIT] Oh, just realized with the time change your 2am is our 5am. I was asleep by then and guess it was over. Yes, there are three more spread out over this year and next. Quite unusual for 4 total eclipses i such a short period. I'm loving it. More chances to see it without all the clouds and maybe at a different time. When I saw one over 20 yrs. ago it was much earlier in the night and many of my neighbors and I were standing out in the street watching it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh Sassafras, apparently 2am wasn't too late. That is when everything really got started and it was even later when you saw the moon as though it was a full moon only reflecting every sunrise and every sunset from the light around the earth. Apparently a lunar eclipse takes a longer time than a solar eclipse, so you would have seen all the important things at 2am. It is difficult to stay awake though, I will admit.


It all happened here between 6 and 8 pm., but it was pretty cloudy- remembered to look at 1/4 to 8- and as I've already mentioned it was a delicate orange- not a real red. but noticeably dull for a full moon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the awesome pictures, Daralene. We were having a rain storm with lots of wind last night and got up to snow this morning.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, our weather was lousy too. I was quite disappointed in not seeing it for real.


----------



## Lurker 2

*Darowil*, thanks for the link for the guernsey cast on- I have signed up for their emails- it was well explained!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It all happened here between 6 and 8 pm., but it was pretty cloudy- remembered to look at 1/4 to 8- and as I've already mentioned it was a delicate orange- not a real red. but noticeably dull for a full moon.


That must have still been beautiful with that strange dull and delicate orange cast. Glad you had a decent time for viewing and better weather than us. I think much of North America was cloud covered. I saw it on the computer from the Canary Islands and I think the other spot was a volcano crater above the clouds in Chile.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That must have still been beautiful with that strange dull and delicate orange cast. Glad you had a decent time for viewing and better weather than us. I think much of North America was cloud covered. I saw it on the computer from the Canary Islands and I think the other spot was a volcano crater above the clouds in Chile.


Can you remind us when the next three are due!!!!!!! I mean closer to the time! I am likely to forget, but I think you may be 'on the ball'!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Woke up to snow on the ground and very chilly outside -- supposed to be warm again by Friday. An Esther Williams, Peter Lawford, and Richardo Maltalban (with Jimmy Durante and Xavier Cougat) movie is on - it was made in 1948 (before I was born) and is such a treat to watch--like a fairy tale; boy have things changed!!

I finished the main part of the baptismal shawl yesterday and will begin the border today along with the wedding shawl. I'm doing a little cleaning -- room by room. Today is a very good day to stay close by the house.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you remind us when the next three are due!!!!!!! I mean closer to the time! I am likely to forget, but I think you may be 'on the ball'!


Of course. I have been known to let people know about things and then by the time night rolls around I go to bed and totally forget about it. So I probably will be on the ball to let you know and then just hope I don't forget. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Have a lovely day Rookie- I am off to rest up for a bit- at just gone 2 am.

Bother, did not think to count first, and we have turned the page!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn...So glad you felt some energy. A wonderful feeling and I hope your healing continues and your energy comes back for good.

Sugarsugar...Hope all goes well with the birth and so sorry she has to be late if she is swelling. Good the blood pressure is low though. Hope they keep checking that. Oh no, bad timing for the gums to act up right at this time and it sounds so painful. Too much going on all at once. Hugs and hope the medicine works soon.

Cmaliza...What a shame to still have the leak and in cold, wet weather. Hope they are able to get to the root of it soon. Must be the bane of home owners. We have a new roof, well new since we moved in, and now it is leaking since the last hurricane. At least it is only when there is a hurricane with the sideways wind but almost lost bits of the ceiling last one. The good thing about finding the leak and then rebuilding is that you will have gotten rid of any mold. Just hope this happens soon for you. Seems like ages since this happened. How is your leg?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Here are a few photos I took of the Blood Moon from the computer.


TY for the pix of the moon-- I can't get up mid-night and get back to sleep so didn't even try. But with friends like you, LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I found that very interesting also -- I have a pattern for a "gansy sock" that I want to try someday and wonder if this cast on would work on a sock cuff....it may not be stretchy enough -- but it sure is interesting. I like the way he does the single cast on -- like the thumb cast on, but seems easier...will use that when adding stitches within a pattern.

I love that site and have signed up for the daily stitch emails; I just don't always go into them.



Lurker 2 said:


> *Darowil*, thanks for the link for the guernsey cast on- I have signed up for their emails- it was well explained!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


Hope things have gone well with DD and baby-- always worrisome.

On the gum thing-- I had to have something similar done a couple years ago--they numbed me so wasn't that painful but I had a VERY black jaw (face) for a few days. At least friends knew it wasn't someone punching on me, altho we had some good laughs over it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to snow on the ground and very chilly outside -- supposed to be warm again by Friday. A Esther Williams, Peter Lawford, and Richardo Maltalban (with Jimmy Durante and Xavier Cougat) movie is on - I was made in 1948 (before I was born) and is such a treat to watch like a fairy tale; boy have thing changed!!
> 
> I finished the main part of the baptismal shawl yesterday and will begin the border today along with the wedding shawl. I'm doing a little cleaning -- room by room. Today is a very good day to stay close by the house.


I was already a toddler past the "No" stage when that movie came out. LOL Names from the past and I'm sure fun to watch. Yes, how things have changed and movies too. We got the "Wolf of Wall Street" to watch from Redbox and had to take it back unwatched, except for the parts we watched and looked at each other and then decided it wasn't for us. I love the older movies. So many movies know no boundaries. We went to see the movie Noah and the stars of it were wonderful actors but they had to put these strange monstrous stone creatures in there and call them Angels and they seemed rather like these robots in the modern movies and so out of place. Sounding like an old person aren't I? They did rather take a lot of license with the Bible version too but one expects that in a movie, but those ugly, monstrous stone creatures building the arc....hmmmmm.


----------



## pammie1234

The Blood Moon was beautiful! Of course, I'm really tired. Now, I have to get started on my taxes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning from Georgia. 

Angora1 loved the picture of the blood moon. It was way too over cast here to see anything. Today is also a dull, rainy day. Tonight we are even in for a freeze and here it is mid-April.
I'm afraid the azaleas, iris, and veggies are in for a bad night tonight. 

I have a dentist appointment this morning to have the crowns put in. Afterwards I'm going to head over again to the library.
Went yesterday and checked out what I thought was the book Carol had recommended and only had the title half right and got the wrong book....lol....no biggie....I like Gary Paulsen's wrings so read the book (short) and am going to return it and hopefully find the correct book. Note to self: don't count on memory for book titles.....LOL.

Hope to do the mini me workshop with PurpleFi. Of course I didn't have any double knitting weight yarn in colors appropriate and had to go buy some.....oh darn (said sarcastically). Finding DK weight is so difficult here even with the LYS. Finally found some sport weight that will do at Hobby Lobby so I guess I'm set to go.

DH is not working anywhere today so I'm hoping he will tackle the glassed in porch which has become a dumping ground for him lately. Not going to hold my breath though. 

Marilyn so glad you are feeling more "human" now. It will only get better. Sending prayers to everyone and special prayer for SugarSugar and her DD.

TTYL...off to check the Daily Digest then to dentist.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for the pix of the moon-- I can't get up mid-night and get back to sleep so didn't even try. But with friends like you, LOL


Oh I sooooo understand. LOL I have missed many things. One time DH and I went out and sat and sat and sat waiting for all the shooting starts. No luck that time but the mosquitoes could have been in competition and if they had lit up would have won. :XD: :XD: :XD: I do remember about 35 yrs. ago when we had a farm house, sitting on the roof, eating pizza and drinking wine and watching the shooting starts. DH had played in a club so when he got home it was prime watching time. Saw a lot that night. Also got to see the Northern Lights this far south twice. I've been sleeping pretty good so miss a lot now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the old movie musicals...DD#1 and I could watch them all day...she has quite a collection of them that she likes to watch when she has time off work. I haven't seen many of the movies produced in the past few years; just not to my liking, I guess.

When I managed Pension plans and had oversight over the 401(k) managers, etc. I dealt with many Investment Managers/Bankers--they are indeed an interesting lot...my favorite meetings were with the actuaries, the accountants, the finance people and the Human Resource people all in the same room...I often felt like the interpreter. Guess that's why I have no desire to see Wolf of Wall Street.



Angora1 said:


> I was already a toddler past the "No" stage when that movie came out. LOL Names from the past and I'm sure fun to watch. Yes, how things have changed and movies too. We got the "Wolf of Wall Street" to watch from Redbox and had to take it back unwatched, except for the parts we watched and looked at each other and then decided it wasn't for us. I love the older movies. So many movies know no boundaries. We went to see the movie Noah and the stars of it were wonderful actors but they had to put these strange monstrous stone creatures in there and call them Angels and they seemed rather like these robots in the modern movies and so out of place. Sounding like an old person aren't I? They did rather take a lot of license with the Bible version too but one expects that in a movie, but those ugly, monstrous stone creatures building the arc....hmmmmm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...You will love the book. I got the set of his books from Amazon for free as I had reward points with them, so I will be reading the one you read after I finish Woodsong. It has quite a beginning. Really teaches one about unbridled nature, instinct, intellect, and even the humor of animals. Not to leave out animals teaching humans. I'm sure you will see Sydney in the gentler, humorous parts. I thought of him as I read some funny parts. Dogs really do have humor. Others can fill us in on the cats since this book is more on dogs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the old movie musicals...DD#1 and I could watch them all day...she has quite a collection of them that she likes to watch when she has time off work. I haven't seen many of the movies produced in the past few years; just not to my liking, I guess.
> 
> When I managed Pension plans and had oversight over the 401(k) managers, etc. I dealt with many Investment Managers/Bankers--they are indeed an interesting lot...my favorite meetings were with the actuaries, the accountants, the finance people and the Human Resource people all in the same room...I often felt like the interpreter.


Those meetings sound wild-- would have liked to be a little mouse!! For several years just prior to retiring I sat on the health insurance committee for our school district (wanted to be sure they didn't quit having it!) and that was also great fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I enjoyed the work I did very much and still miss it from time to time; but I am mostly glad to be retired. It sure did use a lot of brain cells to translate new regulations into policy and then into practice for all the benefit plans. I'll bet you were exposed to so many things while on that committee that were very interesting.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Those meetings sound wild-- would have liked to be a little mouse!! For several years just prior to retiring I sat on the health insurance committee for our school district (wanted to be sure they didn't quit having it!) and that was also great fun!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the old movie musicals...DD#1 and I could watch them all day...she has quite a collection of them that she likes to watch when she has time off work. I haven't seen many of the movies produced in the past few years; just not to my liking, I guess.
> 
> When I managed Pension plans and had oversight over the 401(k) managers, etc. I dealt with many Investment Managers/Bankers--they are indeed an interesting lot...my favorite meetings were with the actuaries, the accountants, the finance people and the Human Resource people all in the same room...I often felt like the interpreter.


Oh how we could have used you when I hit the age of 62. I still don't know if I did things right but all I know is I made my choices and nowI have to wait till DH decides to retire to do anything differently. Which may be a while since professors can teach past 65.

The movie "Wolf of Wall Street" was without morals of any kind. He starts out as a decent person but his main goal is making money and within a short period of time he is living a life with no morals and it shows it all. Not a part of life I want to see or watch. The financial part might have been interesting but not any of the rest. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ice pellets hitting now. At least all our blossoms aren't out yet. My daffodils are coming out so perhaps they will be hardy enough to withstand. Haven't gotten any bluebells yet or crocuses. Hmmmm. Maybe the squirrels were extra hungry.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll have a repairman out here on Monday afternoon -- cross your fingers that this one knows what he's doing and can fix all the problems...otherwise, I'm heading out to buy a new one... It has to be electric because there's no gas line to the kitchen...any one have any news on what would be a good one? I'm checking with consumer reports also.


~~~Are you looking for a glass top? We got a new stove at the cottage last summer. We had to get electric. Glass tops are much easier to clean....but you are limited as to the types of pans & pots you can use on it. No ceramic bottoms.
GE was what we found via Consumer reports, but I'm not as happy with it as I would like to be. The timer has a very dinky "ding". I wasn't aware of the limitation on the cooking pot materials....so we had to buy some new cookware. Of course...given all things being equal....I'd go with gas, but it was going to be $$$$$$$ to hook it up.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> The Blood Moon was beautiful! Of course, I'm really tired. Now, I have to get started on my taxes!


Good luck with the taxes. Oh no, hope you aren't tired when doing the taxes, that's not good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a lovely day Rookie- I am off to rest up for a bit- at just gone 2 am.
> 
> Bother, did not think to count first, and we have turned the page!


We found you. Sleep well with sweet dreams.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> No, sad, my poor little hyacinths have snow on their little heads. I'm not happy with Mother Nature right now.


~~~Yeah...woke up to about 2" of snow...so...of course, the roof repair folks are not coming to check the leak issue again. PFUI! SO SO tedious! Almost one whole floor of our house is out of commission. For waaaaaay too long! :thumbdown: 
BUT...the sun is shining! :thumbup: We have street cleaning scheduled for our side of the street today.....all the cars have been moved........except -of course - the one right in front of our place! :thumbdown: a small issue, but an annoyance. :|


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I finished both the bags I was working on.  Yay!!!!


~~~Nice bags! Do you have a reference for the patterns? 
Those stairs look a bit tricky! :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you looking for a glass top? We got a new stove at the cottage last summer. We had to get electric. Glass tops are much easier to clean....but you are limited as to the types of pans & pots you can use on it. No ceramic bottoms.
> GE was what we found via Consumer reports, but I'm not as happy with it as I would like to be. The timer has a very dinky "ding". I wasn't aware of the limitation on the cooking pot materials....so we had to buy some new cookware. Of course...given all things being equal....I'd go with gas, but it was going to be $$$$$$$ to hook it up.
> 
> Happy hunting!


I do have funny things with my stove. Love it but when I am cleaning it, I am short and we have what we call the boob alert. All the bells and whistles start going off and I've even turned on the oven, turned on the timer, changed the clock all because of my girls. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: There is a cooktop lock and oven lock and a few less bells and whistles when I remember to use them. I thought about gas but was nervous about the installation. If they can't do my roof without leaks...yikes, what will happen with gas. Is yours induction Carol?


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yeah...woke up to about 2" of snow...so...of course, the roof repair folks are not coming to check the leak issue again. PFUI! SO SO tedious! Almost one whole floor of our house is out of commission. For waaaaaay too long! :thumbdown:
> BUT...the sun is shining! :thumbup: We have street cleaning scheduled for our side of the street today.....all the cars have been moved........except -of course - the one right in front of our place! :thumbdown: a small issue, but an annoyance. :|


Two inches, wow. I'm concerned Gwen will lose her garden with the weather they are having. It seems one has to plant too late to avoid the frosts and then doesn't get a full growing season. That is a pain with a car in front of the place for street cleaning. Do they give out tickets for that? Yes, losing a whole floor of the house has gone on way too long.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


You certainly don't need problems right now thats for sure.
Maybe tonight you never know. Those early contractions though can go on for ages.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> *Darowil*, thanks for the link for the guernsey cast on- I have signed up for their emails- it was well explained!


Yes, I meant. To comment on that but forgot.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Dang it. Slept thru blood moon. Went to sleep at nine and asked DH to wake me at eleven. Woke at two and he was puttering in kitchen asked him why he didn't wake me and he said he fell asleep on couch. In Sept. Will set alarm.
> Sugar, prayers for you and DD.


We got a lovely clear view of the eclipse but forgot it on time so saw it just after total eclipse. The problem for us was we only had 7 minutes of totality becuase the moon rose at 5.48 and totality foinshed at 5.55. However it did look stunning evven what we saw. Beutiful clear sky. In fact it is very bright outside the moon is so bright and no clouds.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone!

*I just posted a Workshop Happenings at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252850-1.html*

If you are interested in Purple's mini me class - please read it and go to the information thread which is posted there.

It also mentions Julie's upcoming class as well.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> I have to tell about yesterday. Thursday was my 6th "birthday." On April 10, 2008, I seriously questioned my gender & did something about it & thus it led to my wonderful transformation, so I celebrate that date as my new birthday or my rebirthday. Anyhow, yesterday I wore my tee shirt which says "Selfmade Man" on it along with a pin that says "Fight Transphobia" & a rainbow triangle pin. I went to Bowling Green, Ohio for a Quaker committee meeting (which went well). A friend gave me a Happy 6th Birthday card & a bar of chocolate. After the meeting, I was supposed to meet Sam, but his sinuses were bad so he stayed at home (which I understand since I've very allergic to willow pollen.) I was a little miffed but went to Ben Franklin & bought a few things. As I paid for my things, I started up a conversation with the cashier who then told me that they are gender nonconforming & don't feel like either a man or a woman so they use gender neutral pronouns (like they). I had a delightful conversation with them.
> 
> After that, I decided that I would go to a fine restaurant & went to Naslada's Bistro, which serves Bulgarian food. I was seated near the bar & enjoyed watching the servers make various cocktails. As I'm getting ready to leave, one of them asked me if I was having a good time. When I told her that I was celebrating my 6th birthday, she wanted to know more. I ended up having another wonderful conversation with these three intelligent young people, two of whom were gay. I gave two of them my business card & hope to hear from them again at some point. I was disappointed that Sam wasn't feeling well, but I would have never had these wonderful conversations had he been present.


~~~Happy Birthday, Aran! Talk about a "silver lining"! :thumbup: Let's hope Sam recovers quickly and you can reschedule. I can remember this date easily...it's our anniversary date. Many happy returns and good wishes for many many more!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> The crazy weather is continuing into spring. We had temperatures of 82F yesterday and the forecast high for tomorrow is 48F so I'm sure the lows tonight will be in the 30's or lower. So glad FOR ONCE that I no longer have a garden to worry about.
> Junek


Thats a big temperature difference- summer clothes to sweaters.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> finally I am here - not sure what happened to the day - I did spend some time outside - it was such a lovely day - warm spring breeze - sunny - tree pollen everywhere - wheezing sam. lol
> 
> puff kitty is one with the universe. she is wrapped in a soft cotton t-shirt and buried in the garden. I am happy for her - she lingered far too long. but she just slept away which was good.
> 
> . --- sam


~~~Sorry about the passing of Puff Kitty, but glad for the gentleness of it. Always sad to lose a sweet companion. You gave her later years a nice spot. Condolences, Sam.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> These eggs are just so creative!! How fun.


~~~I'll never look at a fried egg the same way. :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> *Darowil*, thanks for the link for the guernsey cast on- I have signed up for their emails- it was well explained!


Yes I've kept it and will try it for my guernsey- which I figure I will start in your workshop and maybe finish it.
What I like about stitch of the day is that they have both written and video instructions. While watching it is helpful I find it frustating to have to keep trying to find my place in a video when I can't remember the next step or forget one thing. Like to be able to quickly look at the written instruction. I don't all of them- they can be something as basic as how to work the knit stitch.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> The movie "Wolf of Wall Street" was without morals of any kind. He starts out as a decent person but his main goal is making money and within a short period of time he is living a life with no morals and it shows it all. Not a part of life I want to see or watch. The financial part might have been interesting but not any of the rest. So sad.


I did not care for that movie at all! You are correct no morals and it shows it all and makes him seem a very horrible person IMHO.

The ballet was wonderful! No ballet as we term it, classical chinese dance is what it actually was. gorgeous costumes and such talented dancing and choreography! It was 5000 years of Chinese history shown in dance. It is a different show every year so even if you have seen it before you have not seen what this years show is. Very worth seeing we all enjoyed it and had a wonderful time. I made a new friend as well so extremely great day!

I'm so sorry that I have not been able to keep up and comment on everyone's struggles, joys etc. I love seeing all of the pictures everyone posts and you are all in my thoughts numerous times a day!

Hugs


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree wrote:
We'll have a repairman out here on Monday afternoon -- cross your fingers that this one knows what he's doing and can fix all the problems...otherwise, I'm heading out to buy a new one... It has to be electric because there's no gas line to the kitchen...any one have any news on what would be a good one? I'm checking with consumer reports also.

thewren:


thewren said:


> I like the ones with the smooth glass top that are cold to the touch but boil water in a short 90 seconds - fridgadaire (boy is that spelled wrong) makes a beauty --- sam


~~~I remember the other thing that bothered me about the new stove....There was only ONE red light indicating a hot burner....my SIL's glass top has 4 red lights, so you know WHICH burner is hot. With ours....we don't know which burner is still dangerous. I think that is something to check for....and require.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I am officially sick of winter, got up this morning to 4 inches of fresh snow & still snowing & blowing.DS#2 has a 41/2 hr drive to work today, he used to fly in but they changed his flights so he drives now when working nights or he loses a full day on his week off waiting on flights. I sure hope the roads/visibility are not too bad. He has a 4wheel drive truck so should be OK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to specialise in tall boyfriends, one of 6'3" and another 6'5" but the ex is shorter than me, and Fale used to be 5'10" but is on the way down. Tall can mean hard to find shoes the right size!


Yes, and a size 10 doesn't come in attractive styles for women.
Junek


----------



## darowil

HAd a lovely family tea. Then looked at Mums photos from the UK. 
Tidied up and went to bed- and couldn't sleep so here I am.
Have started work on my first square- should also be the easiest as it is plain and knitted from the centre so I will just work until the right size.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> No, KateB, I didn't get to that one but shed tears of joy over the upperclassmen and women when Susan told me about it happening.
> 
> I almost cried as much over that event as I did watching him walk down a slanting 'bridge' between two levels at his school. He was using the Loftstrands (canes with cuffs and 4 feet at the bottoms of the leg part) and the sweat was just dripping from the efforts to maintain his concentration and positioning of the canes and his feet so that he didn't fall. He has no sense of trying to save himself when he loses balance and will go right on over, down, whatever direction he's headed in.
> 
> The other week when we discovered that the abdominal pump had not been working for nearly 6 months without any warning sound from it, Susan showed the physiatrist who oversees his CP care a video she had taken of him walking with the Loftstrands and doing an even better, faster job of it!! The doctor found it hard to believe he was doing so well. They are still having a difficult time believing that he's had no severe withdrawal symptoms at all. The baclofen in his pump is an opiate derivative.
> 
> Another interesting discovery is that he is now much less incontinent at night than he has ever been. Yeah!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Always heartened by a good progress report! Especially an unexpected one! Sounds like Tim is making all kinds of good moves forward. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Continued caring prayers.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I was already a toddler past the "No" stage when that movie came out. LOL Names from the past and I'm sure fun to watch. Yes, how things have changed and movies too. We got the "Wolf of Wall Street" to watch from Redbox and had to take it back unwatched, except for the parts we watched and looked at each other and then decided it wasn't for us. I love the older movies. So many movies know no boundaries. We went to see the movie Noah and the stars of it were wonderful actors but they had to put these strange monstrous stone creatures in there and call them Angels and they seemed rather like these robots in the modern movies and so out of place. Sounding like an old person aren't I? They did rather take a lot of license with the Bible version too but one expects that in a movie, but those ugly, monstrous stone creatures building the arc....hmmmmm.


And that is exactly why I don't watch most modern movies! And forget going to the theater. Thank goodness for TMC and there are few tv programs that I watch. I think I mentioned before that my sister and I agree....if a 'movie star' is under 40 years old, I've never heard of them!
Perhaps the makers of Noah thought the stone creatures/angels would draw in the LOTR and Hobbit fans with all of their monsters.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that very interesting also -- I have a pattern for a "gansy sock" that I want to try someday and wonder if this cast on would work on a sock cuff....it may not be stretchy enough -- but it sure is interesting. I like the way he does the single cast on -- like the thumb cast on, but seems easier...will use that when adding stitches within a pattern.
> 
> I love that site and have signed up for the daily stitch emails; I just don't always go into them.


I don't think there would be enough stretch for a sock cuff! Not that I have tried it yet!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I was already a toddler past the "No" stage when that movie came out. LOL Names from the past and I'm sure fun to watch. Yes, how things have changed and movies too. We got the "Wolf of Wall Street" to watch from Redbox and had to take it back unwatched, except for the parts we watched and looked at each other and then decided it wasn't for us. I love the older movies. So many movies know no boundaries. We went to see the movie Noah and the stars of it were wonderful actors but they had to put these strange monstrous stone creatures in there and call them Angels and they seemed rather like these robots in the modern movies and so out of place. Sounding like an old person aren't I? They did rather take a lot of license with the Bible version too but one expects that in a movie, but those ugly, monstrous stone creatures building the arc....hmmmmm.


Maybe I won't bother trying to see Noah- another parson I know had highly recommended it- but 'stone angels'????!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> We found you. Sleep well with sweet dreams.


early evening is my sleep well time- this was just a rest- because it was approaching Ringo's breakfast time. He has decided that under my skirts is where he will be- quite funny when he gets stuck!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yes I've kept it and will try it for my guernsey- which I figure I will start in your workshop and maybe finish it.
> What I like about stitch of the day is that they have both written and video instructions. While watching it is helpful I find it frustating to have to keep trying to find my place in a video when I can't remember the next step or forget one thing. Like to be able to quickly look at the written instruction. I don't all of them- they can be something as basic as how to work the knit stitch.


Slightly superfluous in some of our cases!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, and a size 10 doesn't come in attractive styles for women.
> Junek


That is for real!


----------



## sassafras123

Loved Wood Song. Have four of his books on my Kindle.


----------



## Sorlenna

I slept through the Blood Moon--too late/early for me on a work night. 

Railyn, glad to hear you're on the "up"! Don't overdo, though...!

Carol, sorry the roof is still an issue. When will all this crazy snow stop?!

Skimmed to catch up--worked on the flower for the hat last night, so that's nearly done, but back to work now.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Investors "judge" and are "judged" on their returns in very short periods of time and are rewarded very generously when they hit certain targets (I mean millions each year on top of their salaries)...their value systems really get out of whack! All I could think of was how much of that "return" should have been going to the actual investor rather than in the middleman's pocket...it's hard not to get jaded in either direction. I assume you took early SS at 62 -- so did I; I know Suzy Orman says not to--but I ran the numbers for the difference and it made sense for our situation. Is your DH under a State Pension Plan as a Professor or does he qualify for SS---how about Medicare?



Angora1 said:


> Oh how we could have used you when I hit the age of 62. I still don't know if I did things right but all I know is I made my choices and nowI have to wait till DH decides to retire to do anything differently. Which may be a while since professors can teach past 65.
> 
> The movie "Wolf of Wall Street" was without morals of any kind. He starts out as a decent person but his main goal is making money and within a short period of time he is living a life with no morals and it shows it all. Not a part of life I want to see or watch. The financial part might have been interesting but not any of the rest. So sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The one I have is a Kitchenaid with a flat surface - I'm not sure if it's glass or ceramic, but I can use all of my current pans on top of it--I'm happy with the cooktop; just not the oven. The auto lock (for when cleaning) on the door kept going on and off during normal baking and roasting and I'd have to reset to be able to get the oven open, etc. -- plus the light bulb kept blowing (short in a wire) and the temperature was erratic (I did manage to get that pretty well figured out)---but I couldn't put something in the oven and have peace of mind that it would cook as intended. After DH took the back off and checked the voltage, etc. and then put it back together, it doesn't work at all---(hmmmmm....do you think he was planning on a new one, too?)



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you looking for a glass top? We got a new stove at the cottage last summer. We had to get electric. Glass tops are much easier to clean....but you are limited as to the types of pans & pots you can use on it. No ceramic bottoms.
> GE was what we found via Consumer reports, but I'm not as happy with it as I would like to be. The timer has a very dinky "ding". I wasn't aware of the limitation on the cooking pot materials....so we had to buy some new cookware. Of course...given all things being equal....I'd go with gas, but it was going to be $$$$$$$ to hook it up.
> 
> Happy hunting!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Both daughters and DDIL have size 10 or 11 feet and are able to find quite a few shows now that are pretty cute...but they do come at a hefty price....Nordstrom, of course, is the best place for them to shop. It's much easier now to find things styled for young women...when they were early teenagers the same sized feet--they had a harder time finding something appropriate.



jknappva said:


> Yes, and a size 10 doesn't come in attractive styles for women.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending out warm wishes to all of those who woke up to cold and snow this a.m....Pfuiii!! Carol, hope your street gets cleaned (including in front of your house) and that the weather turns warm enough again for the repairmen to get back up there....I wonder if it's worth it to take a power washer to "test" the waterproofness (?) of their work rather than have to wait for another rain shower?

SugarSugar---hoping that your jaw gets all better and that labor and delivery will be without issues....you've both earned Good Mom and Good Grandma points even before this one is born!!

I watched a documentary on Noah and decided that I prefer the old biblical epic movies...although I do like what Mark Burnett and his wife have been doing with their movies.

I can't find the yarn I bought for the wedding shawl---I have one more place to look---drat; I know they're here somewhere!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out warm wishes to all of those who woke up to cold and snow this a.m....Pfuiii!! Carol, hope your street gets cleaned (including in front of your house) and that the weather turns warm enough again for the repairmen to get back up there....I wonder if it's worth it to take a power washer to "test" the waterproofness (?) of their work rather than have to wait for another rain shower?
> 
> SugarSugar---hoping that your jaw gets all better and that labor and delivery will be without issues....you've both earned Good Mom and Good Grandma points even before this one is born!!
> 
> I watched a documentary on Noah and decided that I prefer the old biblical epic movies...although I do like what Mark Burnett and his wife have been doing with their movies.
> 
> I can't find the yarn I bought for the wedding shawl---I have one more place to look---drat; I know they're here somewhere!!


Don't you just hate when you lose something/spend much time looking-- then suddenly it is right there!

Sugar, please let us know how things are going. You're in thoughts/prayers, along with so many others.

In recent years I have gone to movie theaters only at Christmas when entire family goes, often to 2 different ones. I can make it thru 1 if it has funny parts but more than that is a trial. Much better at home where I can stop it to make a side trip, etc. This year DD#1 also wanted only one (good place in her book!) so we came home, she helped me with kindle a bit, then read while I browsed Amazon (gift cards!!) That was a lovely afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> We got a lovely clear view of the eclipse but forgot it on time so saw it just after total eclipse. The problem for us was we only had 7 minutes of totality becuase the moon rose at 5.48 and totality foinshed at 5.55. However it did look stunning evven what we saw. Beutiful clear sky. In fact it is very bright outside the moon is so bright and no clouds.


Glad it still looked stunning when you saw it with your beautiful clear sky. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, sure hope you found that yarn. An awful feeling when you are finally ready to start knitting and end up just looking. Mine is all over the place now that I had to move everything. I know some is in the living room hidden by the dehumidifier, some upstairs in our closet, and the rest, I'm not quite sure. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> The one I have is a Kitchenaid with a flat surface - I'm not sure if it's glass or ceramic, but I can use all of my current pans on top of it--I'm happy with the cooktop; just not the oven. The auto lock (for when cleaning) on the door kept going on and off during normal baking and roasting and I'd have to reset to be able to get the oven open, etc. -- plus the light bulb kept blowing (short in a wire) and the temperature was erratic (I did manage to get that pretty well figured out)---but I couldn't put something in the oven and have peace of mind that it would cook as intended. After DH took the back off and checked the voltage, etc. and then put it back together, it doesn't work at all---(hmmmmm....do you think he was planning on a new one, too?)


Mine is KitchenAid too but induction. What a pain to be trying to get something out of the oven and have it locked. I think everything is so poorly made now that it is hard to find anything well made or anything made in the USA. Even Mercedes isn't made in Germany any more. I have a really old refrigerator and was going to replace it and the man installing the stove told me I was better off keeping the old one till it died as it was well made and the new ones weren't. The microwave, that was installed at the same time as the stove, came on by itself and was running and wouldn't stop. They came and replaced the circuit board. Should never have been sold as they apparently knew about this. If we hadn't been home would have been a disaster. I've mentioned that on here before. There were house fires caused by this yet I never heard anything about a recall. Even dishwashers that aren't properly made so that if you use that rinse aid it gets into the wiring and also starts fires.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I did not care for that movie at all! You are correct no morals and it shows it all and makes him seem a very horrible person IMHO.
> 
> The ballet was wonderful! No ballet as we term it, classical chinese dance is what it actually was. gorgeous costumes and such talented dancing and choreography! It was 5000 years of Chinese history shown in dance. It is a different show every year so even if you have seen it before you have not seen what this years show is. Very worth seeing we all enjoyed it and had a wonderful time. I made a new friend as well so extremely great day!
> 
> I'm so sorry that I have not been able to keep up and comment on everyone's struggles, joys etc. I love seeing all of the pictures everyone posts and you are all in my thoughts numerous times a day!
> 
> Hugs


Will think about going next time they are here. Thanks for letting us know. :wink:


----------



## siouxann

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Hello every body. I have the last bunny basket for Gage's class on the needles. I have the other 4 made just have to sew them all up. I will post them all in one shot later on.
:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up. All caught up now.

I wear size 10-11 ladies shoes. Depending on the make is what size fits best. 

I am totally addicted to musicals. As long as they sing and dance I am in. Greg thinks its funny but I love them.

I watched singing in the rain yesterday, he actually watched most of it with me. :thumbup: 
I find that a lot of the newer movies are unwatchable. I prefer Disney and musicals. I keep a very close eye on what Gage watches.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bravo to our Knitting Ninja. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I wear size 6, but used to wear 4 1/2 and had to get sample shoes as a young woman.


----------



## gagesmom

My mother, aunts and female cousins all have tiny feet and have to buy childrens shoes. Some of my aunts and one of my cousins still has to buy kids size clothing as well.

Good grief my feet were bigger then my teachers by 3rd grade. I was also taller then her by 3 inches at that time.

I am off for now. Check in later on.


----------



## iamsam

well - i'm a day late and a dollar short and have a "few" pages to catch up on.

I needed to take some time yesterday and today to get some email answered - I was way behind. still have a few to do but I will get them done yet today.

we had about an inch of snow which is mostly gone - it's been cold - 32° most of the day but this morning it was really sunny which helped get rid of the white stuff. I couldn't believe it - it started snowing before midnight and looked like a winter storm. I chose to ignore it. lol

I think I told you that bailee went out for junior high track - she is in seventh grade. she took first in the 100 and 200 meter yesterday. the girl can run. 

now to get busy and catch up. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love all the baskets, Mel. You did a fabulous job and are really our very own Energizer Bunny of Knitting!

The snow is melting, but it's still chilly outside. 

I made dinner in the crockpot; stove repairman is not coming until tomorrow afternoon now so the oven is still out of commission. 

I made the Iowa version of sloppy Joe's (called Maid Rites)---basically, steamed ground beef with onions with a little seasonings. The originals didn't include a sauce, but we always made ours with a little ketchup, Dr. Pepper (Root Beer & Coke work also & mustard). We used to make them and sell them at every school function -- it will be very nostalgic biting into a sandwich topped with dill pickles for dinner. Once the primaries start up again and the politicians are in Iowa, you're bound to see one or more of them stop for a photo op at one of the original Maid Rite restaurants.


----------



## iamsam

I foresee splinters. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David is watching Naked and Afraid, said we'd be so proud of the girl, she wittled a set of knitting needles and knitted a pair of shoes for herself out of tree bark. lolol. Who knew.


----------



## jheiens

Carol, thanks so much to you and all the other KTP family for your prayers for Tim's progress. I am so grateful to you all. And he is such a neat guy. I feel so fortunate to be his grandmother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Love all the baskets, Mel. You did a fabulous job and are really our very own Energizer Bunny of Knitting!
> 
> The snow is melting, but it's still chilly outside.
> 
> I made dinner in the crockpot; stove repairman is not coming until tomorrow afternoon now so the oven is still out of commission.
> 
> I made the Iowa version of sloppy Joe's (called Maid Rites)---basically, steamed ground beef with onions with a little seasonings. The originals didn't include a sauce, but we always made ours with a little ketchup, Dr. Pepper (Root Beer & Coke work also & mustard). We used to make them and sell them at every school function -- it will be very nostalgic biting into a sandwich topped with dill pickles for dinner. Once the primaries start up again and the politicians are in Iowa, you're bound to see one or more of them stop for a photo op at one of the original Maid Rite restaurants.


Do you just crumble the beef and onions into the crockpot and cook (low or high? how long?) then add sauces? Hey, I could do spaghetti sauce like that. What a good idea!

I made Italian Chicken today for lunch, needs to be cool enough I'll run the oven, LOL. Really good.


----------



## iamsam

that is some wickedly good crocheting. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> His name is John Dornan and we have a special topic about him - showing all his amazing work , on our workshop section. Just click under my posts and then you will see Featured - John Dornan and look at his work. It is unbelievable.


----------



## iamsam

you have saved us all from many sleepless nights. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Well its a very useful piece of info to have- how many of us have wondered how they determine when to put the KP page breaks in? I mean how have I survived the last almost 3 years without knowing this vital piece of information?


----------



## iamsam

love that brown sweater darowil - have a somewhat similar pattern that I have been working on - it has a hood - it's called "Saturday hoodie" - the pockets are done the same as yours.

who is the lucky girl that gets to wear the purple dress?

your ashton is beautiful - and love the scarf modeled by a a pretty lady - I like the pattern in it. one of these days I am going to bite the bullet and try a stevieland shawl. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


----------



## AZ Sticks

See... wouldn't it be fun to have a little bun???? And between M and V I would think you would be covered for sitting.


darowil said:


> Wonder what Pepper would think of some company? After all if we look after Pepper its far enough to get them to look after ours! Maybe I'll think about it again. For some reason hadn't thought of getting them to look after our pet! And if it's only for a few days Maryanne could pop in as she doesn't live far away.


----------



## iamsam

I find it interesting that all the girls wore their hair down - here it seems the thing is to sweep it up - not in a sprayed do but very loosely pinned - lovely granddaughter - the dress looks fab. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry the pollen has got you... It has our noses running..
> 
> Sorry that Puff Kitty is to doing better... That is what Mötley did... She would just lay with head on edge of bowl, but not drink. I am Puff did come home though where she can be most comfortable and you will know she is cared for and not alone...
> 
> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


----------



## iamsam

speeding awareness class - did I miss something here - as in a speeding ticket? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


----------



## iamsam

you speed demon you. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I got done for doing 36 in a 30 area on a dual carriageway!


----------



## iamsam

actually 150 plastic eggs to hide outdoors - weather permitting. each of them get a dozen eggs to color so that makes 72 eggs which is quite a lot of egg salad - I have two sandwiches everyday - I love egg salad. I also love just eating hardboiled eggs dipped in a little salt. it is to be in the 60's for easter sunday - I could do with it being a little warmer but I will not complain. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, sorry that your sweet cuddle kitty is gone but glad she went inner sleep and it is over... They sure do take pieces of our heart with them.....
> 
> 100 eggs.... That is a job... Lots of egg salad and deviled eggs in your future....
> 
> I think your afghan sounds just right. I like to tuck the bottom under my feet as well to stay nice and toasty and still wAnt to be able to pull up to chin if just watching TV or napping.


----------



## iamsam

a somewhat "daffy" guy. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I caught your topless too, but figured it was just a "guy" dress description term....


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> you speed demon you. --- sam


Guilty as charged.
just had a lovely day walking by tbe Thames from Big Ben to St Pauls.
off to bed now, night night.


----------



## iamsam

being cremated - if you are alive - you aren't going to be in a very short time. -- sam



angelam said:


> Do you want to be covered in dirt if you're not really dead?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.


----------



## iamsam

where did you get the pattern melody? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sorlenna, I am doing a few each day. But I do have to say I will be happy to have them finished.lol. I also decided though that I will make 4 more for some special girls in my life.
> 
> I have caught up and should get moving as I have to work this afternoon.


----------



## iamsam

I would like to be buried right above bullseye - and he is very deep in the ground - but the powers that be don't agree - I mean really - just wrap me I a sheet and roll be in the hole. easy peasy and very cheap. you should hear Heidi when I start although initially her idea was to lay me on a pyre beside the shipping canal in seattle and then just pust the ashes into the canal. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not here, they don't, embalming costs extra and not everybody has it done- we didn't for my Dad.


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> actually 150 plastic eggs to hide outdoors - weather permitting. each of them get a dozen eggs to color so that makes 72 eggs which is quite a lot of egg salad - I have two sandwiches everyday - I love egg salad. I also love just eating hardboiled eggs dipped in a little salt. it is to be in the 60's for easter sunday - I could do with it being a little warmer but I will not complain. --- sam


I love egg salad too. Sometimes I add some chopped stuffed green olives to mine, for variety. Always reminds me of my father who introduced me to green olives. He and I both loved them. 
And on the subject of eggs--must say that the egg project for Gage's class has been amazing. So much fun to see the progress. I know Gage will be proud.


----------



## iamsam

not to get caught. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, I've never heard of having that choice. Here they either give you the ticket or give you that warning that you should have gotten the ticket but they'll let you off this time out of the goodness of their heart. Like the course idea. Did you learn anything worthwhile?


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> I find it interesting that all the girls wore their hair down - here it seems the thing is to sweep it up - not in a sprayed do but very loosely pinned - lovely granddaughter - the dress looks fab. --- sam


Especially the hem  
The dress suited her just perfectly...she looked lovely.


----------



## iamsam

i'm coming to your house for coffee. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.
> 
> Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> 
> Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent
> 
> Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove
> 
> Aran happy 6th rebirthday..
> 
> will need to go back and see what I missed
> 
> getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.
> 
> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


----------



## iamsam

think you need mike holmes from the diy network. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> What an end to the day....after last night's heavy rains...it was a test of the roof repairs done (finally) last week. sigh...woke up & found we still have a leak. We are not going to fix the inside until the source of the leak is fixed. This is going on too long, for my comfort.
> 
> I think it is cocktail time!...back to knitting; that will sooth my mood.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....okay....I'm done feeling sorry for myself and others near me....I just saw pictures from Michigan They have enough snow to shovel!


----------



## iamsam

I think demerara sugar is what we would call raw sugar - we buy it in brown envelopes at the grocery - very grainy - light tan in color. do you agree agnes? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix
> 
> Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread


----------



## iamsam

thank you all - I am feeling better - I go through this every year it seems - actually this year has not been so bad as usual - maybe I am outgrowing them - wonder if that means I am growing younger at the same time? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! Listen to all the mommy-nurses! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that is when you shave them and get the wool ready to knit with during the winter. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I knew that there was already a bunny in the family - that's why I thought the Angora was such a good idea!!! You could take turns bunny sitting!! You may be right though - I don't know how the fuzzy ones do in the higher temps.....just a thought....lol!


----------



## iamsam

oh siouxann - do tell - the picture it conjures up is priceless. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Love your story! Wouldn't it be nice if the store would place some for use in each aisle. BTW, if one weighs a tad more than a baby elephant, one should NOT stand on an industrial-sized can of diced tomatoes when trying to reach the top shelf. Don't ask.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I would like to be buried right above bullseye - and he is very deep in the ground - but the powers that be don't agree - I mean really - just wrap me I a sheet and roll be in the hole. easy peasy and very cheap. you should hear Heidi when I start although initially her idea was to lay me on a pyre beside the shipping canal in seattle and then just pust the ashes into the canal. --- sam


Have no idea what will happen to me- leaving that up to Bronwen and the funds available.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.


Breath taking :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.blogher.com/crock-pot-iowa-maid-rites


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/31032684906426525/

Here's one recipe -- I do it by heart and by taste. I'm old fashioned in that I like to brown tiny diced onion, celery and green peppers first and then take them out of the pan and then steam the meat in the same pan (with the liquids ) and then put it all in the crock pot on low for as long as you want.

I use Dr. Pepper (or Coke), ketchup, mustard, no-salt seasonings, cumin, chili powder, worchestershire sauce or soy sauce and the bouillon cubes. I make sure there's enough liquid throughout the cooking....it's a taste thing that you can adjust as you like it.

Once you get the flavor down, you'll never go back to any other kind of sloppy Joe or BBQ hamburger sandwich.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Do you just crumble the beef and onions into the crockpot and cook (low or high? how long?) then add sauces? Hey, I could do spaghetti sauce like that. What a good idea!
> 
> I made Italian Chicken today for lunch, needs to be cool enough I'll run the oven, LOL. Really good.


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> Well, no eclipse viewing here on the coast of Virginia. We've had heavy clouds all night and rain expected today...but reminding myself..."April showers bring May flowers". Of course, the 20's/30's predicted for tonight don't help them. Might as well complain since weather is going to be regardless.
> But to cheer up those with rain and snow today, here are some pictures my sister took of their Sunday adventure with her DH's mother. A trip to historic Ft. Monroe...it was decommissioned in 2011 and has been declared a National Monument or National Historic Area...can't remember which or the difference. It was started in 1819 and completed in 1834.
> 
> I remember the fort. My sister and her husband was stationed there while I was in Norfolk. We went to the beach several times.
> 
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I loved that walk!!! Weather was hopefully better there than here!!



PurpleFi said:


> Guilty as charged.
> just had a lovely day walking by tbe Thames from Big Ben to St Pauls.
> off to bed now, night night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I would like to be buried right above bullseye - and he is very deep in the ground - but the powers that be don't agree - I mean really - just wrap me I a sheet and roll be in the hole. easy peasy and very cheap. you should hear Heidi when I start although initially her idea was to lay me on a pyre beside the shipping canal in seattle and then just pust the ashes into the canal. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.blogher.com/crock-pot-iowa-maid-rites
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/31032684906426525/
> 
> Here's one recipe -- I do it by heart and by taste. I'm old fashioned in that I like to brown tiny diced onion, celery and green peppers first and then take them out of the pan and then steam the meat in the same pan (with the liquids ) and then put it all in the crock pot on low for as long as you want.
> 
> I use Dr. Pepper (or Coke), ketchup, mustard, no-salt seasonings, cumin, chili powder, worchestershire sauce or soy sauce and the bouillon cubes. I make sure there's enough liquid throughout the cooking....it's a taste thing that you can adjust as you like it.
> 
> Once you get the flavor down, you'll never go back to any other kind of sloppy Joe or BBQ hamburger sandwich.


Thanks for both recipes-- will try one or other this weekend. In Wichita KS they have a burger shop that sells something that sounds like these but don't think it is Maid Rite. Will have to check with DD#1


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> not to get caught. --- sam


Oh my but you are making me laugh!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Just a bit of an update.... DD has had swollen feet, ankles and headache since yesterday, so we have been to birthing to get her checked this evening and her blood pressure is fine. The baby moniter showed all good with baby and also some slight contractions. So they have sent us home and we are to ring if headache gets worse or any concerns or labour starts. SO hopefully tonight could be it!
> On another note, yesterday my bottom gums were sore and aching AND overnight BIG pain. So my dentist got me in there today (yes its been everything today) and took xrays etc and she thinks I have got a very bad infection deep down in my bottom gum. I can feel pain down in my chin. Anyway... I have to see a gum specialist next Wed (scared to death here) and I am on penacillan and strong pain killers. Thoughts for us would be nice, please. Am just going to rest and keep an eye on DD.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


Glad all is really on track for DD.... Hope that you can hang in until next Wed. It may be that they will recommend a deep cleaning.... well, maybe not till infection is cleared.. when I had one done many years ago, the happy pill they gave me was about as good as sedation and it really was not a big deal.... Anything has to be better than a constant toothache..... Lots of good and healing vibes going out to each of you.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Dang it. Slept thru blood moon. Went to sleep at nine and asked DH to wake me at eleven. Woke at two and he was puttering in kitchen asked him why he didn't wake me and he said he fell asleep on couch. In Sept. Will set alarm.
> Sugar, prayers for you and DD.


I was up until 1:30 and just plain forgot it would be visible best at 2.... I'll be better prepared in the Fall too....

Angora's pictures are wonderful though...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I was up until 1:30 and just plain forgot it would be visible best at 2.... I'll be better prepared in the Fall too....
> 
> Angora's pictures are wonderful though...


Glad you enjoyed the photos. I watched it on the computer since it was cloud covered here and took photos of the live transmissions on the computer screen from Chile, LA, and the Canary Islands. Surprised they came out as well as they did. You can see a 1 minute speeded up replay of the eclipse at:
http://www.space.com/19195-night-sky-planets-asteroids-webcasts.html


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:
 

> :XD: :XD: :XD: My poor pups better watch out.


I have always loved this picture .... and it is very lucky that I do not have a dog......


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> well - i'm a day late and a dollar short and have a "few" pages to catch up on.
> 
> I needed to take some time yesterday and today to get some email answered - I was way behind. still have a few to do but I will get them done yet today.
> 
> we had about an inch of snow which is mostly gone - it's been cold - 32° most of the day but this morning it was really sunny which helped get rid of the white stuff. I couldn't believe it - it started snowing before midnight and looked like a winter storm. I chose to ignore it. lol
> 
> I think I told you that bailee went out for junior high track - she is in seventh grade. she took first in the 100 and 200 meter yesterday. the girl can run.
> 
> now to get busy and catch up. --- sam


Congratulation to Bailee...she's a runner, all right! Winter decided to smack spring's butt....but soon she'll be shining all over winter and it will be pay back time!!
Spring will come...we just gotta believe!!
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> In the US not all states require embalming before burial if the body is buried within 3 days of death. And not all states require a coffin which can be sealed or screwed shut. The local Amish and other groups do not use more than a wooden box and a brief time between death and burial. I think that Orthodox Jews and Muslims don't embalm either and have the burial with just a few days of death.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have always said that I wanted to be cremated according to the Orthodox Jewish tradition of having everything over with by sundown of the day of dying. I do want to be cremated because there is no way my claustrophobia can deal with the thought of being in a box forever.... I want the ashes scattered... not urned... and do it immediately!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Congratulations to Bailee. Great running for sure!!! Does she get this from you?

PurpleFi...What a lovely walk that must have been.

Julie...Would love to be in that beautiful field of bluebells. A little like heaven, as are most of the pictures you post from Scotland and New Zealand.

Oh my, DH just called and he is taking me out to dinner. Have to go get ready.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I have always said that I wanted to be cremated according to the Orthodox Jewish tradition of having everything over with by sundown of the day of dying. I do want to be cremated because there is no way my claustrophobia can deal with the thought of being in a box forever.... I want the ashes scattered... not urned... and do it immediately!!!!


Don't know if it is allowed, but I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread in Lake Ontario so that I am in Canadian waters and American waters. Both my home.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.


Oh, what a lovely sight. Can you be homesick for a place you've never personally been??? I think it's 'cell memory'. After all, with a maiden name of McGuriman....Scotland must be in my barely forgotten memories from ancestors! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, your GD is beautiful, and I love her dress. It is so magical to wear such beautiful clothes. It definitely makes you feel like a princess.
> 
> Speaking of being behind, I still have my taxes to do as well as my DD's. I cannot believe I have not done them yet. I have gathered everything up so I am ready to start. Just can't decide if I'm too tired to start tonight. It is 10:30.
> 
> Going to organize some patterns and finish watching basketball. My Rangers baseball team lost tonight. The manager got thrown out of the game.


Thanks... she is a sweetheart....

We filed electronically and got our whole $25. refund back... Sure don't want to spend it all in one place...

The STARS start playing late Wed. You and I get to stay on the sports bandwagon a little while longer... YEAH.

(IMHO, the Cowboys are destined to fail as long as jones owns them..... and micromanages everything...)


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Don't know if it is allowed, but I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread in Lake Ontario so that I am in Canadian waters and American waters. Both my home.


Just remember---it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. Plus no chance of being refused!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Julie have you seen this cast on> Mainly used in Guernesys apparently. http://newstitchaday.com/guernsey-cast-on/


I just watched that.... and am trying to figure out what to put it on..... I think the uniqueness would be lost on anything with a rib... I like it... maybe at the bottom of a little girl's cardi...


----------



## Gweniepooh

A former colleague of mine when her youngest DD passed away (car accident) she was cremated and then mom and sister went to NYC and as they walked down Broadway sprinkled the ashes through a hole in their pocket. This was because the DD had aspirations of being on Broadway. I really loved that they did that. I too want cremation; and also no urn...just scatter me in the garden.



jknappva said:


> Just remember---it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. Plus no chance of being refused!! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## kehinkle

Well, guys, I made it to Chicago with just one stop because of the weather. Couldn't see the road easy of Toledo so stopped at plaza. Went inside and when I came out, noticed that my headlights were covered in ice. Knocked it off and the snow/wind had abated so continued. Got west of South Bend and all the trucks were going slow. The roads were iced covered. So it was slow going the last 75 miles. Then Chicago traffic. Luckily, they were not in a big rush for the freight. Got some sleep, ate lunch and have a load to pick in WI in the morning. So, will be heading there soon. 

Sun is shining but it is cool outside. Having to do this on my phone and it is driving me batty. 

Healing thoughts to all. Have a great day. 

Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.

We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.

Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> See... wouldn't it be fun to have a little bun???? And between M and V I would think you would be covered for sitting.


Said about the angora to V and David piped up with we could have Belgium Rexs- plenty of meat on them. Not quite what I would have in mind if we got a bunny.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


How horrid- and the poor families, including the family of the killer how must they feel as well. Must make it hard for the police as well dealing with the son of a fellow policeman.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that very interesting also -- I have a pattern for a "gansy sock" that I want to try someday and wonder if this cast on would work on a sock cuff....it may not be stretchy enough -- but it sure is interesting. I like the way he does the single cast on -- like the thumb cast on, but seems easier...will use that when adding stitches within a pattern.
> 
> I love that site and have signed up for the daily stitch emails; I just don't always go into them.


I have an e-mail folder named for that and just dump them all in, even if I don't read them so I can go back when looking for something new.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Breath taking :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Shirley...Prayers being said for the friends and family as well as your community. Never an easy thing to deal with.

Daralene...thanks for sharing the blood moon with us.

Kathy...Happy to see you made it safely in your travels last night. 

I am tired but need to wash some dishes so off to get things done. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations to Bailee. Great running for sure!!! Does she get this from you?
> 
> PurpleFi...What a lovely walk that must have been.
> 
> Julie...Would love to be in that beautiful field of bluebells. A little like heaven, as are most of the pictures you post from Scotland and New Zealand.
> 
> Oh my, DH just called and he is taking me out to dinner. Have to go get ready.


Both countries have some glorious spots!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so sorry to hear this Shirley - It will shake your town to the core. May the living be comforted with good memories.


Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that David is a kidder isn't he......


darowil said:


> Said about the angora to V and David piped up with we could have Belgium Rexs- plenty of meat on them. Not quite what I would have in mind if we got a bunny.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I think demerara sugar is what we would call raw sugar - we buy it in brown envelopes at the grocery - very grainy - light tan in color. do you agree agnes? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix
> 
> Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread
> 
> 
> 
> Over here Demerara and raw are different thought they do look very much the same. Just checked the CSR website
> Raw Sugar
> Ingredients: cane sugar
> This natural granulated sugar (golden in colour, and honey like in taste) is mainly used as a sweetener for coffee, or in baking and cooking where it improves the flavour and colour of the end result. It is especially used in recipes for biscuits and cakes made with less processed ingredients like oatmeal and wholemeal flours.
> http://www.csrsugar.com.au/Shared/Images/Products/RawSugar500g.jpg
> Demerara Sugar
> Ingredients: cane sugar
> Served in the best cafes around the world, CSR Golden Demerara is regarded by coffee connoisseurs as an essential ingredient in the art of creating a perfect cup of coffee. With its rich golden colour and subtle molasses flavour only CSR Golden Demerara brings out the real character in your coffee. From the moment you open this pack, you will experience the irresistible aroma of CSR Golden Demerara cafe sugar. The fine syrup coating on the crystal, together with its coarseness also gives a good colour to the crust of baking.
> 
> http://www.csrsugar.com.au/Shared/Images/Products/Demerara375g.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, what a lovely sight. Can you be homesick for a place you've never personally been??? I think it's 'cell memory'. After all, with a maiden name of McGuriman....Scotland must be in my barely forgotten memories from ancestors! LOL!
> Junek


I am sure one can know instinctively.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Be safe in the bad weather Kathy - and stay warm once parked!


kehinkle said:


> Well, guys, I made it to Chicago with just one stop because of the weather. Couldn't see the road easy of Toledo so stopped at plaza. Went inside and when I came out, noticed that my headlights were covered in ice. Knocked it off and the snow/wind had abated so continued. Got west of South Bend and all the trucks were going slow. The roads were iced covered. So it was slow going the last 75 miles. Then Chicago traffic. Luckily, they were not in a big rush for the freight. Got some sleep, ate lunch and have a load to pick in WI in the morning. So, will be heading there soon.
> 
> Sun is shining but it is cool outside. Having to do this on my phone and it is driving me batty.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all. Have a great day.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


Not good!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cremation-- my way, also, but I was told that you can't just sprinkle ashes where you want. Cannot be public roadways/rt of ways, not on water, etc. Be aware that if you get caught sprinkling ashes there might be penalties. The Broadway DD ashes people were smart, doing out of hole in coat pocket, not likely to be caught!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Both daughters and DDIL have size 10 or 11 feet and are able to find quite a few shows now that are pretty cute...but they do come at a hefty price....Nordstrom, of course, is the best place for them to shop. It's much easier now to find things styled for young women...when they were early teenagers the same sized feet--they had a harder time finding something appropriate.


My GD's wear 9's and 10's at t he moment and we have no trouble finding lots of stylish shoes... DSW has some good prices on some of the big names.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> How horrid- and the poor families, including the family of the killer how must they feel as well. Must make it hard for the police as well dealing with the son of a fellow policeman.


Ditto


----------



## martina

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


So sad for the families.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I think I told you that bailee went out for junior high track - she is in seventh grade. she took first in the 100 and 200 meter yesterday. the girl can run.
> 
> now to get busy and catch up. --- sam


Good for her!!! DH was on track team.... I can't even imagine clearing a hurdle. I remember running on the cinder track around the football field. In fact, probably still have a few black spots from falling on it!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I find it interesting that all the girls wore their hair down - here it seems the thing is to sweep it up - not in a sprayed do but very loosely pinned - lovely granddaughter - the dress looks fab. --- sam


I was surprised too. She did think about doing it up. Mom did it for her.... In my day, the big thing was going and getting it done at the salon and up, of course...... She DID go and have make-up done professionally... I don't think that option even existed for me or my girls.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> actually 150 plastic eggs to hide outdoors - weather permitting. each of them get a dozen eggs to color so that makes 72 eggs which is quite a lot of egg salad - I have two sandwiches everyday - I love egg salad. I also love just eating hardboiled eggs dipped in a little salt. it is to be in the 60's for easter sunday - I could do with it being a little warmer but I will not complain. --- sam


I like hard boiled eggs, deviled eggs, egg salad.... we are definitely going to have to do eggs, even if we don't do dinner and baskets...


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, the bluebells are spectacular. Thank you.
Daralene, hakuna matata, I'll set alarm for Fall blood moon.
Finished stole and have it blocking. Yeah me. It still has some crochet parts but hoping to hang in and finish it.
Took Maya out and threw balls for her with one of those ball thrower gadgets. Too tired to walk her as I've been up since 2a.m.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Don't know if it is allowed, but I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread in Lake Ontario so that I am in Canadian waters and American waters. Both my home.


As I have said before, mom wants left field of Wrigley Field in Chicago. I know that has to be illegal, but we will get it done..... one way or the other!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. .


What a horrific act..... It is a mystery what can go so wrong as to cause that kind of violence...


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> His name is John Dornan and we have a special topic about him - showing all his amazing work , on our workshop section. Just click under my posts and then you will see Featured - John Dornan and look at his work. It is unbelievable.


siouxann wrote:
There is a guy on the Forum, John ??? who taught himself the Tunisian crochet and is now a total master of the craft. His work is stunning!

~~~I'm not sure "stunning" covers it.....my mouth is hanging open at the beauty of his work! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Totally astounding!
Thanks for the link, Designer! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> No snow anywhere yesterday and we got some last night/this morning. Still coming down. Yuck :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Going back to catch up


SIGH! Will it never let up???


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Investors "judge" and are "judged" on their returns in very short periods of time and are rewarded very generously when they hit certain targets (I mean millions each year on top of their salaries)...their value systems really get out of whack! All I could think of was how much of that "return" should have been going to the actual investor rather than in the middleman's pocket...it's hard not to get jaded in either direction. I assume you took early SS at 62 -- so did I; I know Suzy Orman says not to--but I ran the numbers for the difference and it made sense for our situation. Is your DH under a State Pension Plan as a Professor or does he qualify for SS---how about Medicare?


So true, it seems the people who work for Investors Group make very big money & lots of trips & other perks while investors make very little something very wrong with the system if you ask me!


----------



## Dreamweaver

finally caught up... and I think I smell dinner so I'm going to eat and do some knitting. DH is off to Oklahoma in the morning. Heard from brother late this afternoon... I need to check out some assisted living places and may do that tomorrow or Thurs. I would like to work in the yard since it is nice this afternoon and the railroad ties are gone and my flower order from GD will be here the 26th... but ted is coming in in a week or so and want to have some places pre-screened... It should be interesting.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Sounds like skipping the repair man and going straight to a new stove is the best answer after so long. Afterall the repair man will charge you just to come.


~~~ :thumbup: VERY good point! "Go for the gold!" :lol:


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> finally caught up... and I think I smell dinner so I'm going to eat and do some knitting. DH is off to Oklahoma in the morning. Heard from brother late this afternoon... I need to check out some assisted living places and may do that tomorrow or Thurs. I would like to work in the yard since it is nice this afternoon and the railroad ties are gone and my flower order from GD will be here the 26th... but ted is coming in in a week or so and want to have some places pre-screened... It should be interesting.


Does this mean that they are finally seeing that she needs this type of care?

MIL went into care yesterday- hopefully this time she will stay! Last time her and DIL pulled out. But she has gone downhill a lot since then and SIL does realise that nothing else is feasible but whether she can cope with it is another matter. Especially as her mother will likely complain everytime she is visited about how terrible it is- whether it is or not. She has always been against going into care but if her DD is to have any life (and she has a 10 year old son as well as a Husband) MIL can't stay with them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.


OMG, Julie, that's beautiful!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


~~~WOW! All good stuff! busy busy needles doing beautiful work! :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the lavender baby sweater!


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Prom... Here are two more pictures from Rachel's. One of the boy's families served a steak and lobster dinner in grand style before and another had an after party. She was out until 4..... She had to be at Senate at 1 and will be there two nights. Hope she packed a coat, as they are to go to Six Flags tomorrow and we are turning cold again......


~~~~Sure glad she was in the front row....where she belonged! SO beautiful! Her date must have been so proud....the most gorgeous girl at the ball! Together they make a beautiful couple. aaaaahhhhh----youth! Remember those days?


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I am starting my with a speeding awareness course!!
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Monday photos....


~~~Thanks you for giving us a hint of Spring....woke up to 2" of snow today.....and we have turned off the heat. My toes are _COLD_ :!:


----------



## gagesmom

woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.

Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it... And it just so happens my shiny purple one is missing from the lamp shelf and the two in the drawer are not here either. I al sure my shawl is last length but too lazy to go upstairs and get another.... I call my entire chair area the Bermuda Triangle.


~~~are we sharing the same space?? :lol: :lol: I love the "chair area"...that's what I have. I can control most of my world from here. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Just remember---it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. Plus no chance of being refused!! LOL!
> Junek


 :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

OK. Tax return completed and mailed on time.  Pammie, did you make it on time? The irony is, they owe me a refund. I should have filed weeks ago!

Catching up some, but not all the way there yet. Railyn, it's really good to know you're starting to feel better. And sugarsugar, I hope by now the meds have kicked in and your gums aren't hurting so badly. Going back for more catch-up now.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> I caught your topless too, but figured it was just a "guy" dress description term....


~~~me, too..... :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Shirley that is just awful. Prayers for the families, friends and the community.

Sam the pattern was posted by "Caro that's me" punch that into the user list and she has it posted.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Love your crocus mine seem to have died they are nowhere to be found


~~~I don't think they died...just being smart...knowing that Spring really isn't "just around the corner"! Wonder how they know that? Was it the squirrels with the bushy tails? Or the very fuzzy "wooly bears"?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> A former colleague of mine when her youngest DD passed away (car accident) she was cremated and then mom and sister went to NYC and as they walked down Broadway sprinkled the ashes through a hole in their pocket. This was because the DD had aspirations of being on Broadway. I really loved that they did that. I too want cremation; and also no urn...just scatter me in the garden.


How meaningful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


They look so colorful!! Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Does this mean that they are finally seeing that she needs this type of care?
> 
> MIL went into care yesterday- hopefully this time she will stay! Last time her and DIL pulled out. But she has gone downhill a lot since then and SIL does realise that nothing else is feasible but whether she can cope with it is another matter. Especially as her mother will likely complain everytime she is visited about how terrible it is- whether it is or not. She has always been against going into care but if her DD is to have any life (and she has a 10 year old son as well as a Husband) MIL can't stay with them.


one brother is pretty willing to sign off on anything as long as he doesn't have to do anything. the one with the Power of Attorney is finally starting to see the light but would like to have home help.... just can't get mom to agree and so is looking into all possibilities.. no commitment yet. He agrees that she needs help but is still wanting to move her near him.... not a good plan at this point..... and is still making some monetary decisions that give me and dh some concern about him having absolute control of her money and being.... We are treading carefully.... but we do agree on the need, just not the way to meet it.... We are looking to be prepared and to also tell her.... accept home help or this is the alternative... I personally think she needs to go straight to assisted to eliminate another move when things go further downhill.

Sure hope your MIL will accept the change permanently. Bouncing back and forth is tough on everyone... Even mom is aware that things are not right... and that is half the battle... we all would like things to be different, as I am sure is the case with your SIL... but facts are facts... Reality bites!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

That's terrible, Shirley, I hadn't heard about it as I have not had the news on had the GKs here so only kids movies on TV.
Hard to imagine why anyone would think they had to do such a terrible thing. The poor families

.


Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


----------



## Sorlenna

I do think one can be homesick for a place not seen--I feel a serious tug at my heart any time I see a photo of Scotland. I have decided that if I don't get there while I live, I want to be cremated after the scientists are done with me and part of my ashes sent by post! 

Shirley, my heart goes out to those families--what a shock and tragedy. I seriously wonder what is happening to people these days...so very heartbreaking.

Melody, those bunnies are just too cute. I need to get working on something--still have a basket of WIPs/UFOs. Hrm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, I am so sorry to hear the sad news. I wonder what would cause this. They have found that many of our young people doing the shootings have been on certain medications. Just tragic, whatever the cause. A lot of heartbroken families. Not the kind of first that anyone wants.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, the bluebells are spectacular. Thank you.
> Daralene, hakuna matata, I'll set alarm for Fall blood moon.
> Finished stole and have it blocking. Yeah me. It still has some crochet parts but hoping to hang in and finish it.
> Took Maya out and threw balls for her with one of those ball thrower gadgets. Too tired to walk her as I've been up since 2a.m.


 :wink: :lol: :lol: Had to look that one up. Always learning.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Thanks for letting me share his talents with you.


Oh, Mary. Thank you for sharing Matthew's talent. And a big thank you to Matthew for letting us enjoy his wonderful drawings. I think he has fantastic talent.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: nicely said


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Just remember---it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. Plus no chance of being refused!! LOL!
> Junek


So true. I guess one just has to be prepared for the penalties if caught.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> I would like to be buried right above bullseye - and he is very deep in the ground - but the powers that be don't agree - I mean really - just wrap me I a sheet and roll be in the hole. easy peasy and very cheap. you should hear Heidi when I start although initially her idea was to lay me on a pyre beside the shipping canal in seattle and then just pust the ashes into the canal. --- sam


A Viking funeral - how very _Beau Geste_ of you, Sam.  We did scatter my ex's ashes in Hood Canal, off Tahuya, per his wishes. And my sister's ashes went into Elliott Bay by the Pike Place Market. I guess it's just a Northwest thing. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tried to go to bed early, but am back up again; just not sleepy. I'm trying to avoid medication so I'll one more time before I resort to taking a pill.

Shirley, my prayers and hugs out to all those families...Calgary has certainly had it's share of sad/bad news with the floods and now this. So very sad.

Mel - the egg cozies are so wonderful and the kids are going to love them. 

I found the yarn for the wedding shawl and will start on that tomorrow...worked on D's socks and started the border for the baby shawl today. I really should read through patterns before I start them...I really don't like doing knitted borders and hand-sewing them on--but because this is replica of the shawl that Prince George came home in, I'm trying to be as true to the pattern as possible. If not, I would be doing a crochet edging for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Got a text from my son and they are driving straight back from Arizona. There are 5 of them to share the driving. He said they were able to see the Blood Moon in Oklahoma. Must have been a thrill to see it for real. Well, not sure if they appreciated it as much as I would have.

Rookie, so glad you found the yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It should be gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

If I can't go in Lake Ontario, I did see a spot on the coast in Ireland looking back toward North America. Then I would have my roots back in Ireland, near England, and facing Canada and the States. Hmmmmm, sounds like a plan, just finding someone to execute it. Hopefully a long, long ways off though. :wink:


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, love your sense of humor.
Shirley, how tragic. So terrible. I wish I had some insight into this behavior so I could support prevention.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great jobq on the bunnies, Melody. What are you putting in the plastic eggs?

Well, it's still cloudy but finally quit snowing, we must have got about 8 inches but 10 miles south of us only 1/2 of that. We are supposed to get more on Friday.
Had the GKs for the afternoon & they are coming tomorrow after school & staying overnight until supper the next night while both parents work. Hope it's nice enough for them to be outside some.
Well, time to get off here & get something done.


----------



## gagesmom

I originally was going to use a Cadbury egg in each bunny. But that would get costly. Also 2 kids in his class have nut allergies. Can't be too careful with chocolate. So I am putting some jelly beans in each one.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Great jobq on the bunnies, Melody. What are you putting in the plastic eggs?
> 
> Well, it's still cloudy but finally quit snowing, we must have got about 8 inches but 10 miles south of us only 1/2 of that. We are supposed to get more on Friday.
> Had the GKs for the afternoon & they are coming tomorrow after school & staying overnight until supper the next night while both parents work. Hope it's nice enough for them to be outside some.
> Well, time to get off here & get something done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tell me about this ball thrower thing-a-majig....sounds like something I may need to look into for Sydney. Used to throw balls for Leila (lab/chow mix) but she' and I are both too arthritic to throw or chase very far.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, the bluebells are spectacular. Thank you.
> Daralene, hakuna matata, I'll set alarm for Fall blood moon.
> Finished stole and have it blocking. Yeah me. It still has some crochet parts but hoping to hang in and finish it.
> Took Maya out and threw balls for her with one of those ball thrower gadgets. Too tired to walk her as I've been up since 2a.m.


----------



## KatyNora

Designer1234 said:


> Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


Such awful news, Shirley. The entire city must be in shock. I'm so sorry for the families and friends of the victims.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, the bluebells are spectacular. Thank you.
> Daralene, hakuna matata, I'll set alarm for Fall blood moon.
> Finished stole and have it blocking. Yeah me. It still has some crochet parts but hoping to hang in and finish it.
> Took Maya out and threw balls for her with one of those ball thrower gadgets. Too tired to walk her as I've been up since 2a.m.


It is a very beautiful part of the Highlands!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, Julie, that's beautiful!


There are advantages to a high rainfall!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


Hopefully the last few will be a real breeze! they look great all together!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley I am so saddened by the stabbing incident Prayers for all this has touched both physically as well as emotionally/mentally.

Melody the bunny eggs are wonderful. Such a good mom!

Rookie glad you found your shawl yarn. 

Getting colder as the night progresses here. Have a fire going again in the stove.
DH is headed back to NC for anywhere from 2-7 days to do another job or two.
He made sure to bring i some kindling and firewood just in case the weather report is incorrect an this cold front lasts longer than a day. 

Checked out the book Wood Song by Gary Paulsen today at the library and have just begun reading it. Want to get farther into it so I'm off for now. 

Prayers and blessings to all; especially those having issues. HUGS!


----------



## KatyNora

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


Excellent work! I love that they're all different color combinations. Gage's classmates will treasure them, I'm sure.


----------



## gagesmom

Aww thanks everyone.


----------



## gagesmom

It is past my bedtime. I am off to bed and will check in tomorrow. Off to the denturist tomorrow to check in with him. Am going to see if he will shave a bit off the back on the roof of my mouth and then file down a tooth on each side at the back. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks... she is a sweetheart....
> 
> We filed electronically and got our whole $25. refund back... Sure don't want to spend it all in one place...
> 
> The STARS start playing late Wed. You and I get to stay on the sports bandwagon a little while longer... YEAH.
> 
> (IMHO, the Cowboys are destined to fail as long as jones owns them..... and micromanages everything...)


I totally agree about the Cowboys. Jerry is just not helping the team. But he wants a "yes" man so he will keep Garrett.

I spent the day doing taxes. I file electronically so it was easy, but time consuming. DD is getting back a good amount. I thought I was getting some back, but read the fine print, and I owed. It could have been worse, but I had already spent that money I thought I was getting!


----------



## pammie1234

Melody, the bunnies are great! Did you make one for the teacher? I know I would want one!

I made DD a bunny, but really didn't turn out as well as the other. I was in a hurry, and the seaming is pretty bad. If she doesn't like it, I'll do another and keep that one for myself.

After working on taxes all day, I'm tired and my brain isn't functioning too well! I'm not going to bed, but I think I will get up and walk around the house!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> not to get caught. --- sam


Good one, Sam! :mrgreen:

I'm just dropping in briefly again before going to Alderney for Easter. Weather is lovely, sunny with a stiff breeze, so should be a good trip, all of 15 min in the air. I'll try to get photos if I get the chance later. 
Back to catch up now, hope everyone is OK.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 wrote:
A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.

Wonderful bluebells, and these are the 'proper' ones not the garden escapees which are commonly taking over from them in the south! (The native blue bells are more delicate, and lose out in competition with the Spanish bluebell)


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad all is really on track for DD.... Hope that you can hang in until next Wed. It may be that they will recommend a deep cleaning.... well, maybe not till infection is cleared.. when I had one done many years ago, the happy pill they gave me was about as good as sedation and it really was not a big deal.... Anything has to be better than a constant toothache..... Lots of good and healing vibes going out to each of you.....


Pain free wishes to both you and DD, SugarSugar.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations to Bailee. Great running for sure!!! Does she get this from you?
> 
> PurpleFi...What a lovely walk that must have been.
> 
> Julie...Would love to be in that beautiful field of bluebells. A little like heaven, as are most of the pictures you post from Scotland and New Zealand.
> 
> Oh my, DH just called and he is taking me out to dinner. Have to go get ready.


I echo your comments, and also hope you enjoyed eating out with DH. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Shirley, what an awful shock, so devastating for the families and unsettling for everyone in the area. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> I originally was going to use a Cadbury egg in each bunny. But that would get costly. Also 2 kids in his class have nut allergies. Can't be too careful with chocolate. So I am putting some jelly beans in each one.


This is such a kind thing to do, Mel. Is the bigger bunny the mum? She certainly has been productive, as have you! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


Truly awesome, :-D you are awesome to do something so nice as you have done. takes a big heart to do what you have done.
you are a blessing.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~are we sharing the same space?? :lol: :lol: I love the "chair area"...that's what I have. I can control most of my world from here. :thumbup:


spoken like a true Queen :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee

agnescr said:


> Tut and you a Scot too lol....worse still is honey/syrup/jam/fruit uughhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


I do love a swirl of a not so sweet honey like an ironbark honey on my porridge. Or if I use sugar, I use raw sugar. I have once used golden syrup but it overpowered the oats.

However, jam or fruit, other than sliced bananas, not on.


----------



## busyworkerbee

kehinkle said:


> Only took me five scarves to do it. Can't remember if I read it somewhere or just popped into my head.
> 
> Kathy


Oh dear, I do many of these and I admit to not rerolling the yarn open first. But I do like to hold the remaining ball up in the air and let the worked area twirl around to straighten.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


They are gorgeous. You really are a gluten for punishment aren't you- just as well you knit so quickly.


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> one brother is pretty willing to sign off on anything as long as he doesn't have to do anything. the one with the Power of Attorney is finally starting to see the light but would like to have home help.... just can't get mom to agree and so is looking into all possibilities.. no commitment yet. He agrees that she needs help but is still wanting to move her near him.... not a good plan at this point..... and is still making some monetary decisions that give me and dh some concern about him having absolute control of her money and being.... We are treading carefully.... but we do agree on the need, just not the way to meet it.... We are looking to be prepared and to also tell her.... accept home help or this is the alternative... I personally think she needs to go straight to assisted to eliminate another move when things go further downhill.
> 
> Sure hope your MIL will accept the change permanently. Bouncing back and forth is tough on everyone... Even mom is aware that things are not right... and that is half the battle... we all would like things to be different, as I am sure is the case with your SIL... but facts are facts... Reality bites!!!!


change is hard, and when you are in you latter years it is even harder. I pray that they will accept change, it will be better for all
Praying for both familys


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.
> 
> Wonderful bluebells, and these are the 'proper' ones not the garden escapees which are commonly taking over from them in the south! (The native blue bells are more delicate, and lose out in competition with the Spanish bluebell)


Did not know that! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Well guess I will try to get some sleep now, 4:12 am and I have to go out early today. :-D pray the weather is not to bad.
as always praying for all, asking for healing and understanding, comfort, and peace filled with love. :-D


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


How very sad. My heart goes out to the victims families. Also thinking of the young man's family who must also be suffering. He must have had some kind of mental breakdown. Praying for them all.


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> As I have said before, mom wants left field of Wrigley Field in Chicago. I know that has to be illegal, but we will get it done..... one way or the other!!!


Get a jacket with holes in the pockets!


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Oh you poor thing! You don't need all this right now. It would be nice if the baby has arrived by the time you have to see the specialist on Wednesday. One less thing to worry about. Healing hugs and thoughts coming your way. x


Thanks, My mouth is not as sore today as it was., thank goodness! I surely do hope she has the baby before then.

Hi everyone, nothing more to report yet. Very quiet night last night after our crappy day. I am quite a bit behind on here, I might try reading backwards and forwards. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> How very sad. My heart goes out to the victims families. Also thinking of the young man's family who must also be suffering. He must have had some kind of mental breakdown. Praying for them all.


Have just seen this on the news. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And now to shw what I have been doing in the last few days. I've had a finishing things run-many didn't much done at all . Found some of my floor now!


Golly, you have been busy!! I love them all. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

siouxann said:


> I wish I could send you pictures! The dolls were made from a pattern in a Woman's Day (I think) magazine from 45 years ago. They had 7-8 different dolls, a chef, a prince, Santa, I forget what else. Those were the ones I make. They were very simple, stood about 9 inches tall, and were done mostly in one piece. When my husband nd I separated 23 +/- years ago, they 'went missing'. Now that I'm retired, I would like to make more for charity or for emergency workers to distribute to traumatized children. If I can remember the patterns, I will write them down and send instructions and pictures. Thanks for asking!


We have a basic bear pattern over here that is used for "trauma teddies" which are given out by emergency workers, hospital workers, social workers and so on to children in all sorts of situations, including ambulance trips or blood draw trips or even in several children's hospitals where they can be used to explain to the children what will happen to them in surgery. All of our services carry these when possible. If anyone wants the pattern, let me know. If I can find a pic or 2, I will put up.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> I think demerara sugar is what we would call raw sugar - we buy it in brown envelopes at the grocery - very grainy - light tan in color. do you agree agnes? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ... Highlanders, basically shortbread mix rolled into cigar shape then rolled in demerara sugar chilled sliced then baked like shortbread,cinnamon,ginger, mixed spice or vanilla essence can be added to the dry mix
> 
> Brack is is a type of fruit loaf/teabread
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so Sam
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Have no idea what will happen to me- leaving that up to Bronwen and the funds available.


I have opted for cremation...and plan to go up in a puff of purple smoke......


----------



## agnescr

Shirley that is just so awful for everyone involved sad sad world, one just wonders what the world is coming to


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> I have opted for cremation...and plan to go up in a puff of purple smoke......


I'm thinking along the same lines - I am having purple glitter added to my ashes and then scattered from a hilltop.


----------



## agnescr

Dreamweaver said:


> My GD's wear 9's and 10's at t he moment and we have no trouble finding lots of stylish shoes... DSW has some good prices on some of the big names.


I wear a 4 1/2 uk 5 1/2 Australian 7 USA/Canada and sometime can buy kids shoes


----------



## agnescr

Dreamweaver said:


> I like hard boiled eggs, deviled eggs, egg salad.... we are definitely going to have to do eggs, even if we don't do dinner and baskets...


i love eggs in any form... poached, boiled,fried, scrambled, egg mayo sandwiched.....a picnic or a buffet is not the same with out egg mayo sandwiches, now I know what i will be having for lunch lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are coming to stay for a couple of days so it looks like cake making may be on the menu.

Melody, I just love all your little bunnies, well done.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos.....


----------



## agnescr

gagesmom said:


> Aww thanks everyone.


Loved the bunnies ..great work :thumbup: :-D


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> I'm thinking along the same lines - I am having purple glitter added to my ashes and then scattered from a hilltop.


Oh i like that idea.....wonder if I can get my lot to go with that....would like somewhere like Fort George Inverness,where I spend large part of childhood or from the top of Falkland Hill here in Fife


----------



## agnescr

great photos Purple ...love the pigeon lol


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Two pics of flowers they seeded in our new park. The flowers were fading by the time I took them.


 :thumbup: I love yellow flowers!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning from Georgia.....up real early this morning. How nice to see you ladies. Love the pictures from everyone....what a fat pigeon! 

DH leaving for NC this morning so I got up and made him biscuits (scones to you ladies) for breakfast.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I totally agree about the Cowboys. Jerry is just not helping the team. But he wants a "yes" man so he will keep Garrett.
> 
> I spent the day doing taxes. I file electronically so it was easy, but time consuming. DD is getting back a good amount. I thought I was getting some back, but read the fine print, and I owed. It could have been worse, but I had already spent that money I thought I was getting!


How particularly disappointing when you thought at first you would get something back.


----------



## Gweniepooh

SugarSugar I had hoped you'd be a grandma by now. How is your DD? Also, how is the jaw!

PurpleFi I picked up yarn for the mini me workshop and am ready to go! 

Busyworkerbee have you made any more soap lately?

EDIT: Agnescr didn't mean to neglect a personal hello to you also? How are you feeling today?


----------



## darowil

Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> SugarSugar I had hoped you'd be a grandma by now. How is your DD? Also, how is the jaw!
> 
> PurpleFi I picked up yarn for the mini me workshop and am ready to go!
> 
> Busyworkerbee have you made any more soap lately?
> 
> EDIT: Agnescr didn't mean to neglect a personal hello to you also? How are you feeling today?


Hello Gwen..am surviving hope all is ok with you and yours.
had a phone call from Colin,s eldest son,his dad had a bad turn this morning and he was called in,no space in ICU so are moving him to medical high dependency, when they get him stabilised. will go down this afternoon to find out what is happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear, I am so sorry about Colin. I will be praying more for his recovery today. 


agnescr said:


> Hello Gwen..am surviving hope all is ok with you and yours.
> had a phone call from Colin,s eldest son,his dad had a bad turn this morning and he was called in,no space in ICU so are moving him to medical high dependency, when they get him stabilised. will go down this afternoon to find out what is happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Darowil. Love the bird pictures. What kind of bird is the very colorful one?


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Darowil. Love the bird pictures. What kind of bird is the very colorful one?


A Rosella of some kind but sure which (might be Adelaide Rosella). A Rosella is a type of parrot


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


Gorgeous birds.


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Oh i like that idea.....wonder if I can get my lot to go with that....would like somewhere like Fort George Inverness,where I spend large part of childhood or from the top of Falkland Hill here in Fife


That looks lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness Julie, that is right. Now I remember her saying she was in the black bag and presumed dead. :shock: One of our own.


OMG!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, My mouth is not as sore today as it was., thank goodness! I surely do hope she has the baby before then.
> 
> Hi everyone, nothing more to report yet. Very quiet night last night after our crappy day. I am quite a bit behind on here, I might try reading backwards and forwards. LOL


Thank you for keeping us updated-- so glad things have calmed down. It is very easy to get behind on this!!

So sorry about the Calgary stabbings. That will take some time to get through and work out. Prayers your way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very long sad story- that Marianne shared with us a long time ago- result of having been very seriously abused by her DH, or SO. The Morgue Attendant was seriously shocked.


Oh, she is just such an amazing woman, all that she has gone through. Gwen, please give her an extra hug from me next time you see her.


----------



## nittergma

Such pretty birds!


darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


----------



## nittergma

I haven't been keeping up but my prayers for Colin anyway. I hope he is better soon.


agnescr said:


> Hello Gwen..am surviving hope all is ok with you and yours.
> had a phone call from Colin,s eldest son,his dad had a bad turn this morning and he was called in,no space in ICU so are moving him to medical high dependency, when they get him stabilised. will go down this afternoon to find out what is happening.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Well, guys, I made it to Chicago with just one stop because of the weather. Couldn't see the road easy of Toledo so stopped at plaza. Went inside and when I came out, noticed that my headlights were covered in ice. Knocked it off and the snow/wind had abated so continued. Got west of South Bend and all the trucks were going slow. The roads were iced covered. So it was slow going the last 75 miles. Then Chicago traffic. Luckily, they were not in a big rush for the freight. Got some sleep, ate lunch and have a load to pick in WI in the morning. So, will be heading there soon.
> 
> Sun is shining but it is cool outside. Having to do this on my phone and it is driving me batty.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all. Have a great day.
> 
> Kathy


I'm so thankful you didn't have an accident. That had to have been a scary drive. I don't see how you do it! Hope maybe our prayers kept you safe and will continue to pray for your safety.
Many hugs,
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> A photo of Spring - bluebells at Ballachulish in the Highlands of Scotland.
> 
> Wonderful bluebells, and these are the 'proper' ones not the garden escapees which are commonly taking over from them in the south! (The native blue bells are more delicate, and lose out in competition with the Spanish bluebell)


Meant to say that was a wonderful photo of the bluebells. Such a beautiful shade of blue. We have Virginia bluebells here which are not as intense a color but which we think are lovely spring blooms.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> We are very sad here in Calgary-- last night a young man 22 stabbed 5 young university students to death at a quiet party in a home here in Calgary. The person who was arrested was brought down by a police dog and had planned on going to Law school next semester. It was a quiet party and none of them had ever had any problems with the law. The attacker is the son of a 30 year Policeman with the Calgary Police Department. One girl and 4 young men were the victims.
> 
> We are all just sick about it. Just think of all the parents and families - as well as those others who were there and were friends. Two of them were members of a band that played at the University and had just gotten a record contract yesterday. Soooo sad.
> 
> Calgary has never ever had a mass killing like this. The world is changing.


Oh, Shirley. How horrible....and I just heard on the news about an hour ago that it's the 7th anniversary of the worse mass killing in the U.S. Unfortunately, it was at one of our Universities here in Virginia. 32 people killed on the campus of Virginia Tech including the shooter. A young man with mental problems.
What a terrible loss.....all of these young people had their whole life to look forward to.
I'll be praying for the family and friends of these youngsters. And that includes the family of the young man....I know they're just sick with grief.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


What pretty birds! You do have some very unique species "down under." I love seeing pix of birds from places I'm not getting to.

Also enjoy so much all the pix several of you have posted with gardens/flowers. I have bell flowers in my front yard but they appear to be different from ones pictured here. Until the snow/wind a couple days ago, my front garden was lovely-- now looking rather bedraggled. Our winter was worse than usual and think I may have lost some things.

Have a pleasant day and be safe.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Good evening everyone...almost bed time here,full moon and clear sky it has been a lovely day,but I have not really had much chance to enjoy it.
> 
> Sam So sorry about PuffKitty..but she is now at peace
> 
> Julie did you get the rain you wanted? and did Ringo avoid the mud
> 
> Pacer Mathews drawings are wonderful, he shows real talent
> 
> Rookie did you get cooker fixed? bad enough cooking without a faulty stove
> 
> Aran happy 6th rebirthday..
> 
> will need to go back and see what I missed
> 
> getting visitors tomorrow and not even a biscuit in the house,not had time to go shopping so have had to bake,just hope the youngest daughter don't find out that I made cheese scones or there will be a riot,coz none for her.
> 
> I made Sultana scones, Cheese scones, Highlanders and Brack, going to tidy kitchen, have a coffee and head to bed


YUM, they look GOOD!!


----------



## ChrisEl

Patches39 said:


> change is hard, and when you are in you latter years it is even harder. I pray that they will accept change, it will be better for all
> Praying for both familys


A former minister of ours who worked extensively with the elderly once said that one of the keys to a more peaceful aging process was being able to give up control when it is necessary to do so. So hard to do, though, and sometimes impossible if there are issues of dementia, etc.


----------



## ChrisEl

Very sorry about the events in Calgary. It comes so soon after the stabbings in a high school in Pennsylvania. Probably mental issues in both cases...if only somehow these troubled individuals could get help before they commit such terrible acts.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> finally caught up... and I think I smell dinner so I'm going to eat and do some knitting. DH is off to Oklahoma in the morning. Heard from brother late this afternoon... I need to check out some assisted living places and may do that tomorrow or Thurs. I would like to work in the yard since it is nice this afternoon and the railroad ties are gone and my flower order from GD will be here the 26th... but ted is coming in in a week or so and want to have some places pre-screened... It should be interesting.


I'm afraid to say that it sounds as if your brother has finally seen the light. I know from what you've said, that you'll have a lot of opposition from your mother.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> woooooo hoooooo finally finished all the bunny baskets for the class.
> 
> Made an extra one for the neighbors grand daughter Sofia. Plus I need to make 2 for my boss and 2 for my friends girls.


What a treat for all those young people. I'm sure they'll be treasured.
I know this will be hard to believe....BUT I have a little ceramic bunny with basket that my 2nd grade teacher gave us. And even harder to believe, that over all the years and numerous moves, it never got broken.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Night Night all-see you some time tomorrow afternoon. Breakfast with DH inthe morning and then catching up with a KP friend to celebrate our birthday so I hope I won't be back on until tomorrow afternoon. If I am it will most likely mean I'm not sleeping.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are coming to stay for a couple of days so it looks like cake making may be on the menu.
> 
> Melody, I just love all your little bunnies, well done.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


Love the garden photos, as always. Especially like the 'swimming' dove/pigeon. Can never be sure of the difference.
OHHH!!! Cake-baking. Wish I were close enough to sample it. I know it will be delicious!
Have a great time with the GKs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia.....up real early this morning. How nice to see you ladies. Love the pictures from everyone....what a fat pigeon!
> 
> DH leaving for NC this morning so I got up and made him biscuits (scones to you ladies) for breakfast.


You're a good wife!!! After such a wonderful breakfast, Brantley may cut his visit short!
Is it still cold in GA? It's just above freezing here in VA...literally! Mid-30s F.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 74. Night night everyone.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


What exotic looking birds in your second picture!
I love seeing all of these flowers, birds, trees from areas so different from mine!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Hello Gwen..am surviving hope all is ok with you and yours.
> had a phone call from Colin,s eldest son,his dad had a bad turn this morning and he was called in,no space in ICU so are moving him to medical high dependency, when they get him stabilised. will go down this afternoon to find out what is happening.


I'm sorry to hear about Colin, Agnes. I'll pray for his quick recovery and for comfort for you. I can imagine how worried you are.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

A couple of pictures from my sister as the storm moved in yesterday.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is about 32F here right now but suppose to get up into the 60s. Ridiculous cold.....haven't checked the garden but expect to find some dead plants. DH said "Oh well...will just plant them again."


jknappva said:


> You're a good wife!!! After such a wonderful breakfast, Brantley may cut his visit short!
> Is it still cold in GA? It's just above freezing here in VA...literally! Mid-30s F.
> Junek


----------



## Spider

Good morning from North Dakota ,USA. Woke up to a gray day and about an inch of snow on the ground.!!!!!!! Ick, the snow has been gone for weeks and now this, but still saying high 60's by the weekend. 
Sorry to hear of the stabbing, so many troubled individuals and they seem to get younger and younger. Won't get on my soap box on what I feel the problem is. My heart hurts for all involved.
Last day of work for the week, then of until the next Monday. Going to Minneapolis to see DS and his wife.
Better get up and get ready for work. Doubt if to many will be in to order patio furniture today or to just look at home furnishings.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures from my sister as the storm moved in yesterday.
> Junek


Very dramatic photos! That storm moved on up here and we got about 3 inches of rain. At one point I was sewing, got up to take a phone call, heard this incredible drumming noise and thought the sewing machine had started sewing by itself (sometimes I think I always reach for the most illogical explanation first).  Then looked out the window and saw the downpour. It is now quite cold...have just been online trying to figure out how much cold pansies can survive. I planted them last weekend when it was warm and sunny.


----------



## Spider

Haven't knitted in two months, please tell me i will have time again!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yesterday our sky looked much like the first picture you posted but around noon it cleared and was beautiful but the wind was horrific...40mph. The cold front moved in rather quickly then.



jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures from my sister as the storm moved in yesterday.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that isn't good! I'd be going into knitting DTs for sure! Hope you can squeeze in a little at least soon.


Spider said:


> Haven't knitted in two months, please tell me i will have time again!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think that part of the drive from Michigan around the Lake through Chicago is one of the worst areas for bad traffic -- it's always under construction and always crowded with semi-trucks -- When DD #2 was at Indiana University, we'd drive that way to get to #65 South...always tried to get through that area early a.m. or after 7:00 p.m.



jknappva said:


> I'm so thankful you didn't have an accident. That had to have been a scary drive. I don't see how you do it! Hope maybe our prayers kept you safe and will continue to pray for your safety.
> Many hugs,
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

ChrisEl said:


> A former minister of ours who worked extensively with the elderly once said that one of the keys to a more peaceful aging process was being able to give up control when it is necessary to do so. So hard to do, though, and sometimes impossible if there are issues of dementia, etc.


Life is so ironic -- just when we feel we are able to have more control of our lives (family demands are less) - we're less able to do so.


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> Life is so ironic -- just when we feel we are able to have more control of our lives (family demands are less) - we're less able to do so.


I think that's true. These days I pray for flexibility and sweetness of temper. Don't want to become a trial to my family...


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are coming to stay for a couple of days so it looks like cake making may be on the menu.
> 
> Melody, I just love all your little bunnies, well done.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


What a lovely way to start your day, with coffee on the patio. :-D


----------



## gagesmom

No more snow but you can see your breathe out there. Going back to catch up then off to appt.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Alright I am all caught up. Hugs to you all. See you later on.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> A couple of pictures from my sister as the storm moved in yesterday.
> Junek


Awesome :-D


----------



## Patches39

ChrisEl said:


> I think that's true. These days I pray for flexibility and sweetness of temper. Don't want to become a trial to my family...


Ditto


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> Very dramatic photos! That storm moved on up here and we got about 3 inches of rain. At one point I was sewing, got up to take a phone call, heard this incredible drumming noise and thought the sewing machine had started sewing by itself (sometimes I think I always reach for the most illogical explanation first).  Then looked out the window and saw the downpour. It is now quite cold...have just been online trying to figure out how much cold pansies can survive. I planted them last weekend when it was warm and sunny.


You don't have to worry about the pansies. They're usually planted here in the fall. In the mornings, if we've had a freeze overnight, they'll look droopy but as the morning goes on, they perk up. When the weather starts getting really warm, they're pulled up because they get "leggy" when it stays warm and gets hot. Of course,we probably have milder winters than you.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, don't know what you call ball thrower. Will ash DH when he wakes. It is a fairly long curved plastic stick with rounded head which holds ball. As Maya is obsessive with balls I have two. That way she retrieves and drops first ball so she can chase second. Have partially trained her to drop ball and backup so I can pick it up without getting black and blue paw marks from her trying to retrieve it with paw.
Still have to lookup name of blue flowers.


----------



## martina

Good afternoon all. It is a lovely day here. I have to pack for my weekend away and I am at guild tomorrow and then going to a friend's for the weekend, till Tuesday. We are going to work on our "Bonnets for Australia" project. In remembrance of some of the women convicts deported from here. We have a name and a pattern and when finished they are going to St. Paul's Cathedral for a blessing, then on display in Tasmania. So a sewing/embroidery weekend for us. 
We have been remembering the Hillsborough tragedy here, when 96 people lost their lives at a football match crush. There are new inquests now, and hopefully the truth will come out at last and the families will at least know what really happened. It always seems worse when death is someone young, or in a massive incident, but the family's sadness is the same however/ whenever it occurs, isn't it. ? I hope the truth comes out about the latest mass murder , and as well as mental illness I think there are a lot of just evil people in this world, but I know that I am nowhere near as forgiving as some. 
I hope those with bad weather get some more sun and warmth, and those with problems of any kind get some resolution soon. 
Someone posted that they haven't knitted for a while , well I didn't 't when my boys were small, but got back to it later, so yes, you will have time in the future. 
Take care all. Sam, is your leg healed yet?


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Colin, Agnes. I'll pray for his quick recovery and for comfort for you. I can imagine how worried you are.
> Hugs,
> Junek


And I'll join in with the hugs, wishes of comfort and swift recovery for you both.


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> You don't have to worry about the pansies. They're usually planted here in the fall. In the mornings, if we've had a freeze overnight, they'll look droopy but as the morning goes on, they perk up. When the weather starts getting really warm, they're pulled up because they get "leggy" when it stays warm and gets hot. Of course,we probably have milder winters than you.
> Junek


Thank you! They are at the droopy stage now...but I think they'll be okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Oh i like that idea.....wonder if I can get my lot to go with that....would like somewhere like Fort George Inverness,where I spend large part of childhood or from the top of Falkland Hill here in Fife


If you got the wind going the right way you could do both.


----------



## Grandmapaula

ChrisEl said:


> Very dramatic photos! That storm moved on up here and we got about 3 inches of rain. At one point I was sewing, got up to take a phone call, heard this incredible drumming noise and thought the sewing machine had started sewing by itself (sometimes I think I always reach for the most illogical explanation first).  Then looked out the window and saw the downpour. It is now quite cold...have just been online trying to figure out how much cold pansies can survive. I planted them last weekend when it was warm and sunny.


I've seen pansies recover after 6" of snow on them! A few years ago we had a snowstorm one Mother's Day ( 2nd Sun. in May)!! I pinched off all the flowers, left the buds and they all survived and bloomed again. They are pretty tough little plants!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, I hope Colin gets better soon.

Lovely photos, Darowil, what a pretty parrot.

ChrisE, pansies are amazingly tough, they take quite alot of frost & in fall last well into October here. I have Violas too, part of the same family, I think, but smaller that are the first to bloom in spring & last to bloom in fall & they are perennials.

It is beautiful & sunny here this morning but cold, not to get above freezing today & -14C tonight, this is nuts! The snow on my deck has sunk down to about 5 inches now. Usually I plant my garden about May 10th, somehow I think it will be later this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Loving the photos as always. Thanks Purple and Darowil. Oh my goodness, those birds in the second photo are so beautiful Darowil.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I have opted for cremation...and plan to go up in a puff of purple smoke......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Hello Gwen..am surviving hope all is ok with you and yours.
> had a phone call from Colin,s eldest son,his dad had a bad turn this morning and he was called in,no space in ICU so are moving him to medical high dependency, when they get him stabilised. will go down this afternoon to find out what is happening.


Agnes, so sorry to hear about Colin taking a turn for the worse. Prayers for him.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The gks are coming to stay for a couple of days so it looks like cake making may be on the menu.
> 
> Melody, I just love all your little bunnies, well done.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....


I love how Buddha is part of that view!
Hugs to you, and waiting to follow your latest class- can't spare the time at present- but will have it in my 'watched topics' !


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Don't know if I can do this but will try and post a couple of photos from my phone. From my walk this afternoon. I'm not knowledgeable enough to know which type of Rosella the pretty birds are. When I took my next step forward they flew away.


I wish we had better protected our native birds- too late for so many!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar, glad your mouth is feeling some better today. An old fashioned remedy to help while you are waiting from a dentist I used to be chairside assistant to is to mix some peroxide in warm water. Don't do full-strength peroxide and DON'T swallow. Just make a weak solution and rinse gums by swishing and spit out. Do periodically. Won't interfere with medications.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> OMG!!


It actually happened- the stuff of nightmares- but she is so matter of fact about it, and still caring of DH/SO.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Night Night all-see you some time tomorrow afternoon. Breakfast with DH inthe morning and then catching up with a KP friend to celebrate our birthday so I hope I won't be back on until tomorrow afternoon. If I am it will most likely mean I'm not sleeping.


Darowil, if we wait to wish you Happy Birthday till our 17th we will be late, so I may be a bit early, but Happy Birthday. Checked and I see it has been your birthday for over 30 minutes now and is the 17th in your corner of the world.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a special KTP friend & teacher. Wishing you many, many more.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Darowil, if we wait to wish you Happy Birthday till our 17th we will be late, so I may be a bit early, but Happy Birthday. Checked and I see it has been your birthday for over 30 minutes now and is the 17th in your corner of the world.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to a special KTP friend & teacher. Wishing you many, many more.


Well spotted , Angora!

Happy Birthday darowil


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Darowil!!


Prayers going out for Colin - hope you have a good visit with some positive news on his progress.

Mel - good luck at the denturist.

Spider -- hope you get some knitting time in over the long weekend.

Dreamweaver - that sounds a lot more positive than I've heard previously. Hope you and brothers come to a solution soon. Hope you have fun weekend plans.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> I wear a 4 1/2 uk 5 1/2 Australian 7 USA/Canada and sometime can buy kids shoes


My mom wears a 4 1/2 US, when we can find it but often has to settle for am6... I wear a 6 1/2 or 7 US.... We both are shoe crazy so lots and lots on the shelves.... But I do find that I am now favoring my less dressy and comfy flats most of the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> I wear a 4 1/2 uk 5 1/2 Australian 7 USA/Canada and sometime can buy kids shoes


My mom wears a 4 1/2 US, when we can find it but often has to settle for a 6. I wear a 6 1/2 or 7 US.... We both are shoe crazy so lots and lots on the shelves.... But I do find that I am now favoring my less dressy and comfy flats most of the time.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice bags! Do you have a reference for the patterns?
> Those stairs look a bit tricky! :-D


The felted one was Brown Sheep Companys, Shephard Shades Sack and the market bag started out as the Girlfrriend Bag from Ravelry. but I veered off path and did my own thing. 
The stairs weren't nearly as bad as the path I followed up. lolol


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Life is so ironic -- just when we feel we are able to have more control of our lives (family demands are less) - we're less able to do so.


So true. Now I understand the happy mask/sad mask more. Or perhaps this shows it even better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress on the third guernsey, this one hopefully will fit DGS for a bit. Bronwen assures me he is skinny!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well spotted , Angora!
> 
> Happy Birthday darowil


Thanks Julie. When Darowil said to celebrate birthdays I had to check it out and pulling up the time and date for your side of the world saw it was already her birthday. Hopefully she is sleeping, but I see you are awake. :shock: Think if you ever get to come to North America you won't have any time adjusting to the time at all. Thank goodness for naps.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. When Darowil said to celebrate birthdays I had to check it out and pulling up the time and date for your side of the world saw it was already her birthday. Hopefully she is sleeping, but I see you are awake. :shock: Think if you ever get to come to North America you won't have any time adjusting to the time at all. Thank goodness for naps.


I blame it on having lived half my growing up years in the Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Your sweaters are just amazing and your 3rd one already :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO This will be treasured for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I blame it on having lived half my growing up years in the Northern Hemisphere!


Ahhhhhh yes, part of your heart still belongs to Scotland. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...So sad what happened to the native life there.

Kathy...What a drive that was. Glad you made it safely. Ice is no fun so glad you pulled over. You seem to do amazing in all weather. A wise driver for sure.

Our son texted me and he was 15 hrs. from home yesterday. He will be home now but assume he and all his bandmates are exhausted. He will be going back out on tour next month.

Dreamweaver...I know from experience that it is different visiting from actually caring for a person. Hope your brother finally does the right thing for your mother. I picture you as tall but a 6 1/2 or 7 shoe size says you might be shorter than your GD's?? I never ever was going to wear flats. The higher the better till my feet said no and back and bones in foot were so painful. Now I wear only flats. Loved those high heels but now it hurts to even look at them.

June...More great photos. Great shot with the old boat in the foreground. Threatening skies for sure. Our skies looked like tornado skies before the cold moved in. That strange greenish cast mixed in with the dark clouds.

Gwen...Sorry about the garden. So cold and so late in April. I remember once on April 15th having snow and it was up to our son's knees. He was about 4 yrs. old then. Of course we are a lot further north than you. Makes one aware of how easy it is to lose our Georgia peaches if the trees have already bloomed. Hope they are ok. Sounds like DH took a good attitude about it. :thumbup: Possibly because he had some great biscuits. :wink: :thumbup: How could he help but be positive.

Spider...Hope things are going well at work and that you now have a more reasonable schedule. How is DH's job going? I'm not knitting now either. I'm vowing to finish the house and spring cleaning and then get back. I just can't take not being able to find things. Couldn't even find my needle set I got in Defiance, OH at KAP. :shock: Found them this morning, so doing the Happy Dance, well mentally.:XD: :XD: :XD: Hope you find the time soon to get back to knitting. I know it won't be too much longer for me. Finally found a get well card for my nephew that I thought was mailed and a wedding card that should have been mailed weeks ago. :hunf: There are some nice things to cleaning & organizing for sure.

Chris...There are some cold weather pansies that they sell early in the season, so if you have that variety you should be ok. Where I lived in Germany they had pansies in the park by our apartment all winter and they survived occasional snowfalls. The Rhine did keep things a little warmer than further inland though. I see you've had lots of answers confirming they should be ok. Think I will have to get some. 

GrandmaPaula...I wonder if that snowfall in May was the time that I thought I had lost my lilac tree? It was half its height weighed down and budding, but it did survive, although not many blooms that year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...Guess what I can't find????
The cord to download photos from camera to computer. Sound familiar. This is what happens when I prepare for company and clear things off too quickly. Now I need to organize my organizing. Probably in a bag somewhere at the bottom of where I put things from the desk to clean the top off. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, what is the difference between a guernsey and a gansey?

"As the letters now look- they will show up when the gansey is being worn "


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Your sweaters are just amazing and your 3rd one already :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO This will be treasured for sure.


My first big project was a sweater, when I was about 15- having learned at that age to keep working at something, gives one perseverance, IMO. The cream one is minus the sleeves at the moment- I thought our money was coming today- but it is actually coming TONIGHT, so all the banks will be closed, no transactions until Tuesday- so I will transfer most to my savings account to wait until I can access it! Had hoped to go to the Emporium today- but the weather is now really wet! It is the remnant of Tropical Cyclone Ita, finally reaching us- and thank goodness this one has not skirted around us- but we are getting the rain needed so desperately- Ringo will have to be persuaded out! The wind force is definitely on the increase- there is a gale warning in force!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255827-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

